#ubuntu-za 2011-08-22
<sakhi> Morning
<superfly> morning sakhi
<sakhi> superfly: how is it going?
<superfly> sakhi: can't complain... busy but good... how are you?
<sakhi> same here, lots of lovely work so little time.
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> lo /bu7
<nuvolari> er
<inetpro> Maaz: is it Monday?
<Maaz> inetpro: What?
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good afternoon
<superfly> hi inetpro
<inetpro> superfly: very quiet in here today
<superfly> inetpro: indeed
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<inetpro> hmm... I hope he also switched on the kettle
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> great
<inetpro> thanks Maaz
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Maaz: thank you kindly
<Maaz> inetpro: my pleasure
 * nlsthzn waves
<Symmetria> sup :)
<|3o|3> Symmetria: can't you fix our interwebs... :(
<Symmetria> whats wrong with it
<drubin> |3o|3: they aren't broken on Symmetria's side
<|3o|3> I know
<|3o|3> but can't he use his magic?
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> whats broken?
<marcog> they're working fine here
<|3o|3> Symmetria: we have massive packet loss
<|3o|3> been like it for at least 3 weeks
<|3o|3> apparently its the firewall
<|3o|3> which is sad. They should just get rid of the firewall and give us all free internet.
<Symmetria> lol, the firewall wont cope with the bandwidth you have
<Symmetria> and in a month or two's time its gonna puke and die even more
<|3o|3> what do the other Universities do?
<Symmetria> :P they dont have billing systems 
<|3o|3> ...Yes well...
<|3o|3> :/
<Symmetria> thats whats putting all the load on your firewall
<|3o|3> Anyways, maybe not having internet is a good thing
<Symmetria> lol, you are only using 1/5th of your capacity at peak, when we turn up that capacity to 5 times what it is now
<Symmetria> you'll be using like, 5% of it and your firewall will choke
<|3o|3> Well, hopefully when that happens, they'll realise that a better policy would be once-off payment for unlimited internet
<Symmetria> lol we've said we wont agree with the per meg billing for ages 
<Symmetria> fairly publically :P
<|3o|3> anyways, hopefully they'll realise the error in their ways. Gotta get back to studying. Cheers
<Kilos> hiya superfly and everyone else
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> goeienaand oom Kilos
<Kilos> jy's die oom
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto
<Kilos> no more new peeps here tonight
<Kilos> gaan dit goed daar inetpro 
<Kilos> familie en hoenders en wat nog
<inetpro> Kilos: monday blues
 * inetpro is moeg
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> weet nie of dit die weer is of wat maar vandag was 'n lang en moeilike dag
<Kilos> te min geslaap in die nag miskien
<Kilos> jy word oud nou
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro, daar was op n tyd n fantastiese multivit
<Kilos> super plenamins
<Kilos> lo Squirm you well and got good news?
<Kilos> modem working kinda news
<Squirm> hello Kilos
<Squirm> Kilos: haven't tried anything since then
<Kilos> whew i woulda bugged me till i got it going
<Kilos> it
<Squirm> yeah I've had other things to occupy my time with currently. It's not that urgent but it'd be nice to get it working
<Kilos> is the fly ok or has the new improved Doom got him
<Kilos> naand oom Langjan 
<Langjan> Hi Kilos, hoe gaan dit met jou?
<Kilos> baie goed dankie en daar
<Langjan> ook so dankie, het net weer 'n haakplek http://pastebin.com/CfGvAuwQ
<Langjan> Unable to access my virtualbox due to apparent break in bumblebee updates
<Kilos> is dit n lang storie of kan ons hier gesels
<Kilos> eish bumblebee again
<Langjan> Weet nie, kyk of jy iets uit die terugvoer kan uitmaak: http://pastebin.com/CfGvAuwQ
<Kilos> kan ek pla en vra om dit by http://slexy.org te sit asb. pastebin maak my masjien baie sukkel
<Kilos> weet nie hopekom nie
<Kilos> hoekom
<Langjan> OK sal probeer
<Kilos> maar ek is dom met die virtual goeters
<Kilos> dankie
<Kilos> maybe inetpro will look at it for us
<Kilos> everyone else seems to be sleeping
<Langjan> OK hier's hy: http://slexy.org/view/s2iNs13YGk
<Kilos> ok dankie
<Kilos> i would try sudo aptitude reinstall bumblebee
<Kilos> looks like its not configured but then dpkg battling with your nvidia as well
<Kilos> and try sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-current
<Kilos> lets hope its not dpkg 
<Kilos> Langjan, ^^
<Langjan> Lyk soos dpkg: http://slexy.org/view/s21GpPPU9B
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall dpkg
<Langjan> Running. Then repeat the bumblebee?
<Kilos> yes if thats a success
<Kilos> or then do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Langjan> Oepsie: http://slexy.org/view/s21l9cQXYt - wat nou?
<superfly> Kilos: I'm fine, just been real tired today
<Kilos> try sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-current
<Kilos> ty superfly then go sleep or rest
<Langjan> http://slexy.org/view/s25sIRWceC
<Kerbero> Symmetria: any idea what's going on with stellenbosch's internet?
<Kerbero> it is unusable the past two days
<Kerbero> or maybe even longer
<Langjan> Kilos ek gaan nou slaap. Moet more 4 uur opstaan om KNP toe te gaan, sal weer kontak maak
<Langjan> Baie dankie vir jou hulp sover 
<Kilos> laat weet my in die pos  Langjan 
<Langjan> Dankie ek maak so, groete
<Kilos> ek sit nie heel dag hier nie. rek data bietjie
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<Kilos> that looks like a nvidia error to me
<Kilos> looks like bumblebee works with nvidia
<Kilos> inetpro, kan ek jou pla?
<Kilos> wat gebeur as jy nvidia ourge
<Kilos> purge
<Squirm> .:Squirm:. ·         18 months to 2 years Linux development experience.
<Squirm> .:Squirm:. ·         Proven experience – Python, mySQL, Linux shell scripting
<Squirm> .:Squirm:. Please send a detailed CV in Word format
<Squirm> fantastic
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... ek gaan ook eintlik nou slaap
<Squirm> word
<Kilos> nag inetpro lekker slaap
<inetpro> ek het lanklaas met nvidia gesukkel
<Kilos> ek dink hy het iets stukkend daar
<inetpro> so ek ken nie die antwoord sommer so nie
<Kilos> partial install
<Kilos> al wat ek wil weet is sal hy nog iets kan sien
<inetpro> wat sê ons vriend google?
<Kilos> sal more kyk dankie inetpro 
<Kilos> google is jou vriend
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> wat is bumblebee?
<Kilos> iets te doen met sy graphics ek dink
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> moenie worry nie ons sal more sien
<inetpro> is dit standaard op die nuutste ubuntu?
<Kilos> gaan slaap rustig
<inetpro> op myne is hy nie op die repositories nie
<Kilos> nee dis op maverick wat hy die ding het
<Kilos> maar ek dink dis by sy nvidia
<inetpro> myne is ook maverick
<Kilos> dis iets wat hy bygevoeg het
<Kilos> gaan rus nou anders is jy more nog erger
<inetpro> Kilos: nag oom :-)
<Kilos> nag inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> bumblebee depends on nvidia-current; however:
<Kilos>   Package nvidia-current is not configured yet.
<Kilos> thats just for my ref tomorrow
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz, night
<Maaz> Kilos: Bye
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-23
<major_sp00n> So i have a question.
<major_sp00n> ive got 7 installed
<major_sp00n> but i want to experiment with Ubuntu.
<major_sp00n> is there anyway i can do this without having to format my HDD?
<superfly> major_sp00n: yes, just install it, and tell it to adjust the size of your hdd
<superfly> the installer has the ability to do that... but I think you need to run some windows disk utility first... defrag?
 * superfly is out of touch with windows
<Symmetria> ullo :)
<Squirm> hi
<Turtle_neck> major_sp00n here. thanks superfly ill give it a shot
<Symmetria> yay, flying today, back on thursday, and then I finally get to spend 2 or 3 weeks at home in the country
<Squirm> Turtle_neck: it's actually possible to install Ubuntu inside of windows
<superfly> Turtle_neck: I think you have to tell the installer not to do automatic partitioning, but I last did a dual install years ago
<superfly> Squirm: yes, but you end up with major issues
<Symmetria> and gf arrives in south africa on friday (or saturday, not 100% confirmed)
<Symmetria> yay :)
<Squirm> wubi
<superfly> Squirm: yes, and every time you update grub, wubi bombs out
<Squirm> superfly: I never had a problem when I did it, I think Ubuntu doesn't load grub
<Squirm> oh
<superfly> Squirm: i.e. every time you update your kernel, boom
<superfly> Squirm: too many stories from people, I rather direct people to proper dual booting - less issues
<Squirm> hmm, there's also Virtual PC
<superfly> *VirtualBox
<Squirm> no... Virtual PC
<Squirm> http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=4580
<Squirm> but yes, essentially it's VirtualBox for windows
<superfly> Squirm: VirtualBox... www.virtualbox.org
<superfly> Squirm: VB works on Windows and OS X too, not just Ubuntu
<Squirm> hmmmm. :P
<Squirm> I knew that
 * Squirm whistles innocently
<superfly> AND, it's open source
<superfly> Squirm: http://www.omaregan.com/?p=598
<Squirm> February 6th, 2010
<Squirm> ^^
<Squirm> but I'm not going to stand up for wubi
<superfly> Squirm: it's not the only one
<Turtle_neck> im trying to avoid the use of virtual box's. my ram struggles as is. so, u reckon i should just back up all important stuff on teh drive and then attempt an in-windows ubuntu install?
<Symmetria> lo superfly
<Squirm> Turtle_neck: from what Superfly told me, no. you're better of maybe trying to create a seperate partition, like he said
<Squirm> hiya Symmetria
<Symmetria> :P someone go do this trip for me
<Symmetria> I dont wanna go :P
<sakhi> Morning
<Turtle_neck> and id have to do that in a live-instance i.e booting from UbuntuCD
<Turtle_neck> i thought that creating partitions with an OS on the drive just causes issues?
<superfly> hi Symmetria
<superfly> Turtle_neck: no, Ubuntu will partition for you, just make sure you select the "resize partition" option
<sakhi> hi superfly Symmetria #ubuntu-za
<superfly> heya sakhi
<Turtle_neck> thanks dood
 * Squirm grumbles about people herding cows along the road and end up letting them run into our garden 
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Squirm> hello
<superfly> morning oom Kilos
<superfly> how are you today?
<Kilos> well ty superfly 
<Kilos> and you?
<superfly> moeg
<superfly> but otherwise fine
<Kilos> still moeg? need to get a good multivit
<Kilos> or sleep more
<Kilos> hi HQUbuntu  who are you?
<Kilos> the whole HQ or just one person
<Kilos> hehe
<HQUbuntu> stands for my geographical area
<HQUbuntu> first thing I could think of
<HQUbuntu> trying to download ubuntu latest server version iso but my firefox doesnt want to do anything when i click save.... weird
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za HQUbuntu 
<HQUbuntu> i may have to download IE again just for this cliche.... i dont like using IE but shall have to.... very weird error
<HQUbuntu> thanks
<HQUbuntu> i feel welcome
<HQUbuntu> is ubuntu still the greatest?
<Kilos> of course
<Kilos> strange that ff doesnt give you the option to save or even save as
<Kilos> if you have downloaded it , it must be somewhere there
<Kilos> hey morgs 
<Kilos> hi Turtle_neck welcome to ubuntu-za
<morgs> hi Kilos and everyone
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<morgs> HQUbuntu: What exactly happens? You right click Save Link As? or click the link directly? Do you get prompted where to save it?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<HQUbuntu> weird
<HQUbuntu> i get option to save, but when i click nothing happens, as well as no download in background
<HQUbuntu> got download manager now and will download third party for now till i figure it out
<HQUbuntu> so, i wanne setup nice ubuntu server mainly for squid proxy setup to monitor and control our users internet misuse
<HQUbuntu> who is gonna help me? :)
<Kilos> HQUbuntu, try this link
<Kilos> http://chrisjohnston.org/2008/installing-squid-proxy-using-webmin-on-ubuntu-server-8041
<HQUbuntu> thanks, will check it out
<HQUbuntu> wont differ much from newest ubuntu 11 right?
<Kilos> i dont think so
<HQUbuntu> would you recommend webmin? 
<Kilos> you need that info from one of the clever guys
<superfly> HQUbuntu: I recommend NOT using webmin, and rather learning how to administrate servers via the command line
<superfly> webmin is a very big security risk, and you don't learn anything by using it either
<Kilos> HQUbuntu, here is another one but i dont see one for natty
<Kilos> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-server-with-squid-3-as-a-transparent-proxy.html
<HQUbuntu> thanks guys, i also feel i will rather learn the hard way, without webmin
<Kilos> good luck HQUbuntu 
<Kilos> whats up the web today
<Kilos> and gmail taking longer to connect with pidgin everyday
<Kilos> and keeps losing chats
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> not pidgin evolution
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: having some routing trouble today?
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn-work 
<nlsthzn-work> Hello Kilos :)
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: All well in SA... seems a bit warmer now :)
<Kilos> yes ty nlsthzn-work but big cold front on its way. big winds today
<nlsthzn-work> Well, spring day is traditionally bloody cold :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you lucky its never cold there
<Kilos> there they wear blankets to keep the heat out
<nlsthzn-work> Well... in the winter it becomes cool enough to get cold... sure it is still much warmer than most places on earth :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> peeps from there dont suffer too much if they end up in hell
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn-work> Ouch
<Kilos> sorry
<nlsthzn-work> :)
<nlsthzn-work> tumbleweed: cool... I see you are up for election to the Ubuntu Developer Membership Board (or is it just for Ubuntu Developer Membership?)
<Kilos> go tumbles
<Kilos> battle to get a word in edgewise this channel is so busy
<Kilos> hi stefanv 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<nlsthzn-work> I guess evryone is a bit busy :)
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<nlsthzn-work> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> Everybody here drinks coffee or goes thirsty
<Kilos> hee hee
<nlsthzn-work> Maaz: bite me
<Maaz> Chomps a big chunk outa your butt
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, with milk
<Maaz> Yay Kilos You aren't one of those skinny guys that needs to drink black coffee to cast a shadow
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you you kind bot you
<Maaz> no probs, Kilos
<Kilos> hiya pj__ 
<pj__> hi 
<pj__> i'm new to this 
<Kilos> first time here pj__ ?
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<pj__> ja and hope not the last
<Kilos> you are welcome any or all the time
<pj__> will have to bookmark i see
<Kilos> you may even lurk here as so many others do
<pj__> thx
<Kilos> tell us about yourself
<Kilos> are you using windows pj__ 
<pj__> 40  (young) kempton park, and playing with ubuntu on my eserver and mint on the pc and pfSense for firewall 
<pj__> no long time off windows
<pj__> the only windows here is in my house
<Kilos> yay. you can use xchat or quassel instead of bookmarking a browser
<Kilos> i dunno what is available for mint
<pj__> just took xchat of my pc looks like i will have to put it back
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> xchat rocks
<pj__> just trying mint normaly on kde or lxde wgat puttes me of nome is the top barr do not realy like it but in mint it is not there
<Kilos> the irc tool in kde is quassel
<Kilos> the kde guys prefer it to xchat
<Kilos> i like gnome
<pj__> thx will have a look
<Kilos> yw
<pj__> cheers will c you all soon
<nlsthzn-work> kopete for KDE can also do IRC... but it is more of a IM client so most don't use it for IRC (I wouldn't)
<Kilos> nlsthzn-work, is that like doing irc with pidgin
<Kilos> its like using a racehorse to pull a plough
<nlsthzn-work> Basically
<Kilos> night nlsthzn-work have a good shift
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nlsthzn-work> Night uncle Kilos 
<tumbleweed> nlsthzn-work: where did you see that? :) yeah I nominated myself
<nlsthzn-work> tumbleweed: on the planet ;) ... Good luck with it... Hope you get it :)
<tumbleweed> oh, I doubt I will, *I* didn't vote for me :)
<tumbleweed> but it's something I'm interested in, so I was happy to stand for it
<nlsthzn-work> Oh well... I guess only time will tell :)
<superfly> fp
<nlsthzn-work> ?
<highvoltage> sp
<nlsthzn-work> :/
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-24
<sakhi> Morning
<superfly> hiya sakhi
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> morning maiatoday pascal` 
<Kilos> hi morgs 
<morgs> hi Kilos
<morgs> Morning Zabunteros!
<Kilos> lol they still sleeping or lurking
<superfly> I'm not sleeping... I'm usually awake before everyone else
 * morgs plays with ibid
<superfly> morgs: I have an ibid bot running in a couple of channels - I even wrote a simple launchpad plugin to pull bug report details off LP
<morgs> superfly: cool - ibid looks much easier to get up and running than knab which I used about 3 years ago
<morgs> github has an irc bot which announces commits pushed to a repo - but it's not very friendly :)
<superfly> yeah, I wanna add that ability to my launchpad plugin
<marcog> tumbleweed: ping on global jam poster printing
<nuvolari> anyone want my organs?
<superfly> nuvolari: don't you want them? I'd imagine at least a few are pretty important in keeping you alive.
<Kilos> hee hee
 * superfly pulls his hair out at certain people on the mailing list
<nuvolari> at this stage I don't mind leaving earth :-/
<Kilos> whats up nuvolari you dont sound happy
<nuvolari> ek is nie oom Kilos 
<Kilos> wat is fout seun
<tumbleweed> marcog: tomorrow's a good time for me to do it
<tumbleweed> superfly: yeah, don't know why I haven't written a launchpad plugin for ibid yet. We *use* launchpad for bugs, and I know launchpadlib backwards... :/
<tumbleweed> superfly: so when are we going to see yours?
<superfly> hrm, all I was doing was pulling stuff off the web page
 * superfly should investigate launchpadlib
<marcog> tumbleweed: kk
<tumbleweed> if you want to pull stuff from web pages, there's a way to get a rfc822 dump from a bug
<superfly> tumbleweed: I just use BeautifulSoup
<tumbleweed> add +text to the end of the URL
<tumbleweed> seriously though, launchpadlib will do everything you want (but +text may be faster)
<tumbleweed> scraping is prone to problems
<superfly> tumbleweed: this is what I've done: http://pastebin.com/eEx1SRCk
<nuvolari> Kilos: ag werk oom, het net te veel
<nuvolari> kan nie by alles uitkom nie
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> se hulle moet extra hulp kry of vir jou n appie gee
<nuvolari> oom, ons soek ons blou vir developers, maar daar is bitter min wat die interview deurmaak
<nuvolari> *interview + toets
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> als java seun?
<nuvolari> jip
<nuvolari> en die wat ons wel kan kry kom kan joburg af en soek joburg salarisse
<Kilos> ja dis die probleem in durbs. hulle betaal nog al die jare maar sleg met vergelyking met hier bo
<Kilos> they beleive that the sea, beach and bikini girls make up for poor salaries
<nuvolari> Kilos: well, it does :P
<Kilos> hjehe
<Kilos> hehe okk
<Kilos> grrr ook
<Kilos> afternoon nlsthzn welcome to ubuntu-za
<nlsthzn> Why thank you Kilos my good man... I am very happy to be here
<Kilos> hee hyee
<Kilos> you so funny at times
<nlsthzn> :p
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> hello?
<nuvolari> hello d3s3rtdw3ll3r 
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> not a lot going on here
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> nuvolari: howzit from Dubai
<Kilos> d3s3rtdw3ll3r, hiya
<Kilos> mqassive nick hey
<Kilos> massive
<Kilos> thank heavens for tab keys
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> you got a neighbour nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Yup...
<nlsthzn> Only about 350-400km away...
<Kilos> yeah next door
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> d3s3rtdw3ll3r, tell us a bit about yourself
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> been out of saffaland for about 10 years now, 6 of which in Dubai
<Kilos> what do you do?
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> been digging ubuntu till unity but am gonna give it another go
<Kilos> and hopefully you are using ubuntu
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> IT consultant
<Kilos> lol i havent got to unity yet
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> at mo Im using crunchbang and debian
<Kilos> maverick rocks for me
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hope this isnt a one time visit
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> just finished dl of 10.04, gonna see if the gma500 support is any better
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> Kilos: shot ma ou
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> sorry 11.04
<Kilos> you must be kinda tired from thinking up a nick like that hey?
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> had the oscillating oseric tentacle running on a 1.6 duo lappie and found it to be a resource hog
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> or maybe the vm's were killing it ;)
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> Kilos: prolly a hungover moment
<Kilos> i saw some stuff about pcs going slow at launchpad i think it was but there were ways to fix it so it was even faster
<Kilos> lol
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> Kilos: well the lappie was running since 8 or 7 with numerous upgrades etc, after many a year it finally started behaving buggy, much like a winslow machine after a week
<nlsthzn> Guarenteed that a VM will be slow and cumbersome VS a naitive install...
<Kilos> it has been very quiet here this year except when someone comes online for help then one of the experts jumps in
<Kilos> lol you also sound like a winsucks fan
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> nlsthzn: yea I use a minimal deb bigmem install for my production vm's
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> of cors my zimbra mail servers run good ol ubuntu, uptime of 400 odd days now
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> Kilos: yea not a fan of their business model
<Kilos> lol i hate them
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> specially now, they suing the pants off everyone now
<Kilos> only good for ms games
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> yea if only my ps3 could use the kb and mouse for fps
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> so hows the OSS front in Saffaland?
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> Dubai is verrry MS centric
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> a bit in the dark ages
<nlsthzn> the world is MS centric (except for a lot of America that is Mac crazy)
<Kilos> most of the world is. billy got a good grip
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> on the desktop front anyway
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> I think linux has marketshare on the web servers
<Kilos> seems to me ubuntu is mainly growing by word of mouth
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> now mobile devices ala android
<Kilos> there are too many none IT peeps that ask whats linux or ubuntu and are too scared to try it
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> I though ZA would be stock full of linux boxes
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> thats MS PR for you
<Kilos> i think you still battle to buy a pc here without ms installed
<Kilos> here and there are one or two suppliers
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> yea exactly, its the only way they can keep linux at bay
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> thats why I build my own boxes
<Kilos> and they had a good promotion with schools for support etc which they just withdrew once everyone is involved
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> but ZA is full o resourceful ppl I thought the OSS front would be cooking
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> Kilos: who Canonical or MS?
<Kilos> ms
<Kilos> lots of schools are now looking for alternatives
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> yea Ive had a few schools as clients had to fight tooth and nail to put services on linux
<Kilos> we had a chat about it a week or two ago
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> yea?
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> Ill look it up
<Kilos> linux is too daunting for them looks like so mac gonna be happy here too
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> errr I dunno, theyre just marketing and bling, no substance, why its so popular, ppl are suckers
<Kilos> you will have to change the mindset of teachers that only know ms
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> thing is, theyre teaching ICT not MS
<Kilos> marketing counts lots to the normal man on the street
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> its in their interest to broaden the exp of the students
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> theyre just conditioning students to become future ms users
<Kilos> yes but take an oldish teacher and give him an ubuntu cd and tell him to go install for his class and listen to the complaints
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> yea, well he needs a few hours to familiarize himself, I did manage to convert a few teachers by installing on their personal machines
<Kilos> but i also read there are whole cities in germany that have gone ubuntu, so there's hope for us yet
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> yea well they tend to be more forward thinking, about 10 years ahead of MENA
<Kilos> thats the big thing to have guys able to actually go and demo at schools
<Kilos> but the games issue is in ms's favour
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> more of a casual gamer myself, might be worth looking at seeing how bits run in Wine
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> ISnt Steam releasing a linux client?
<Kilos> dunno
<Kilos> i tried aoe3 on wine and was very slow
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> http://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux#Ubuntu
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> yea only in WINE
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> how'd the game run natively on the kit?
<superfly> d3s3rtdw3ll3r: Phorix made noise about it, but Steam's official position is still "no"
<Kilos> yeah it dont work lekker
<superfly> d3s3rtdw3ll3r: rather look at supporting indie gamers who have Linux versions of their games
<superfly> d3s3rtdw3ll3r: have you heard of the Humble Indie Bundle?
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> superfly: yea Im for that
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> http://www.geek.com/articles/games/linux-users-pay-3x-that-of-windows-users-for-humble-indie-bundle-3-2011082/
<superfly> yep
 * superfly buys it every time
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> seems a worthy cause
 * nlsthzn also got all the games now (except for the frozen bundle)... now if only he could get some time to pay them :)
<Kilos> lol
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> lol I hears ya
<superfly> Atom Zombie Smasher was surprisingly addictive
<nlsthzn> true... I played like one round and was annoyed I had to go to bed :p
<nlsthzn> love the story line
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> Listen guys I gotta shoot, wife's bellowing, l8ers
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> ok, home time
 * nuvolari dies
<Kilos> mooi loop seun
<nuvolari> heh, dankie oom
<nuvolari> sal probeer
<ludoza> Anybody want to hear a joke?
<Kilos> go for it ludoza 
<ludoza> Most companies uses a 10 year old operating system, when they can download the latest and greatest for free.
<Kilos> is there more
<ludoza> no
<ludoza> sorry not so good joke?
<Kilos> i was just looking at a registry cleaner for win me
<Kilos> the latest has a buy option and 30 trial period
<Kilos> the older ones are free
<nlsthzn> which OS is the greatest... I missed that part...
<Kilos> looks like thats how they work hey
<Kilos> well duh
<ludoza> nlsthzn minix 3, monolic kernels is so for the 80'
<nlsthzn> everybody knows hurd is where it's at... ;)
<ludoza> yip nlsthzn don't be just another fish in the school join hurd!
<nlsthzn> my only issue is that the only way to do that is to use debian and as an ubuntu user I am clearly not capable of configuring it :'(
<ludoza> nlsthzn I lose interest if i must configure my OS. But for the last 3 years I have tried to move over to a OS I can configure(if I want to)
<nlsthzn> So what are you using then ludoza ?
<ludoza> *cough*xp*cough*
<ludoza> anyway... *whistle* I'm thinking of putting out an ad for rooms I'm renting out: "Rooms to rent, if you know the difference between linux and an OS it would be a +. If you are a female disregard everything we can't make other payment arrangements"
<Kilos> xp
<Kilos> eeeeek
<ludoza> nlsthzn I'm actually dual booting my "work" notebook between xp and ubuntu LTS but I find myself more on the XP side then the ubuntu side :'(
<Kilos> why nlsthzn 
<Kilos> oh work
<ludoza> Kilos yea that sucky thing that pays the bills :/
<Kilos> eish i even get probs playing games on it
<Kilos> nlsthzn, is it illegal to copy those games you were talking about
<nlsthzn> Kilos: what games are those?
 * nlsthzn might have memory issues
<Kilos> indie something
<Kilos> wait i scroll back
<Kilos> oh no it was the fly and that funny nick guy
<nlsthzn> yes the humble bundle is not free as an beer (and most of the games are not under any free licenses what so ever)
<superfly> Kilos: the humble indie bundle? yes, it's illegal - they are not open source, nor are they free
<Kilos> eish
<nlsthzn> that is why the bundles are such good value... you pay what you want for a set period
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> maybe it better i go sleep 
<Kilos> sleep tight all
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-25
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<nuvolari> mornings everyone, oom Kilos, superfly 
<superfly> hi nuvolari
<Kilos> hi there nuvolari you  ready for another day
<sakhi> Morning
<Kilos> without your organs
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
 * nlsthzn waves at the ZA team :)
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<sakhi> morning nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> salute uncle Kilos and Mr. sakhi :)
<Kilos> hi morgs 
<morgs> Hi Kilos and all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on 
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
 * Maaz waves to Kilos
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Maaz, why you so slow
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> twit bot
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> yay. langjan's maverick repaired itself
<nuvolari> Kilos: heh, het darm nog al my organe oom
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> faul
<Squirm> anyone know some debian based tools that could kind of stress test a network?
<inetpro> Squirm: why?
<inetpro> Squirm: try iperf
<inetpro> iperf is a tool for performing network throughput measurements
<Squirm> thanks inetpro 
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: thank you kindly
<Maaz> inetpro: np
<superfly> *sigh*
<superfly> why, NickP, why?
<superfly> *NicoM
<Kilos> wassup superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: just an idiot on the mailing list who doesn't actually listen to anybody
<Kilos> lol
 * superfly nearly wrote that whole e-mail in CAPITAL LETTERS
<Kilos> is this about the invidia goodies
 * Owkkuri contemplates signing up to #ubuntu-za's mailing list
<superfly> ya
<Kilos> hi Owkkuri long time no see
<superfly> Owkkuri: if you want to be pained by occasional n00bs, then yes
<Owkkuri> haai Kilos
<Kilos> superfly, be nice to noobs
<Kilos> like you were/are to me
<Kilos> invite him here
<superfly> Kilos: you listen to people, he doesn't
<Kilos> he is not sure who to listen to i think
<Kilos> werent there a few suggestions last few days or so
<Kilos> ah he made it
<Kilos> and left again
<Kilos> bbl. be good all
<highvoltage> superfly: hey there
<highvoltage> superfly: something seems to have gone a bit weird with the meeting times on ubuntu-za.org, it's all set to 1 January 1970 at 00:00
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> highvoltage: someone built a time machine?
 * inetpro would love to start over and do a few things differently in life
<highvoltage> hindsight is 20/20 :)
<inetpro> highvoltage: hmm... obviously being a time machine I would expect that I won't have to relearn everything from scratch ;-)
<superfly> highvoltage: hrm, I'll have a look
<nlsthzn> Station :D
<Kilos> whats the :D
<Kilos> oh. big tooth smile
<Kilos> ty pidgin
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-26
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning oom Kilos
<superfly> yopi'
<superfly> *you're up early today
<Kilos> actually i up similar times nearly everyday but today its not as cold so i braved getting outa bed
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> hehehe
<sakhi> Morning
<superfly> hi sakhi
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hiya Squirm 
<sakhi> hmmm
<sakhi> I might loose connection
<inetpro> wb sakhi
<inetpro> good morning everyone
<Symmetria> ullo :)
<Squirm> lo Symmetria
<inetpro> good evening
<queery> hi
<inetpro> hi queery
<queery> gdy
<queery> gday
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-27
<Kilos> evening superfly and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, botsnack
<Maaz> *crunch*
<Squirm> fp
<highvoltage> sp
<Squirm> bed
<Squirm> night
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-28
<sakhi> Morning
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> evening superfly and all you other fellas
<Kilos> and mrs_fly 
<Kilos> she no be a fella
<mrs_fly> indeed I am not. Good evening Oom Kilos
<Kilos> hee hee hiya mrs_fly how are you?
<Kilos> they even got you into the oom bit
<mrs_fly> I'm doing fine thanks, you?
<mrs_fly> Of course!
 * Kilos kicks the fly
<superfly> oi!
<Kilos> im well ty
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-20
<Squirm> morning
<nuvolari> hrr :-/
<nuvolari> "Seeing you are so good with the photo club website and seem to be an IT techi etc I would like to ask you a question.
<nuvolari>  
<nuvolari> Would you be able to help me to unlock our wi-fi modem."
<nuvolari> website != modem
<DigiGram> lol but modem and website has both to do with the internet, so you MUST be an expert on both
<DigiGram> Does the monthly meetings take long?
<Banlam> depends
<Banlam> but usually less than an hour
<Banlam> although talking can carry on past that
<Banlam> some times start 5-10min late
<Banlam> waiting for people to arrive
<DigiGram> ah cool, will try to sit in tonight
<superfly> good morning sleepy heads!!
<nlsthzn> morning SubOracle 
<nlsthzn> >.<
<nlsthzn> morning superfly 
<superfly> yo nlsthzn
<DigiGram> my first take at designing a blog: http://beinganengineer3.blogspot.com/2012/08/blog-designing.html
<DigiGram> I think my next mission will be to forget it and stick to templates hehe
<tonberryE352> the numbered list and the red line in the background overlap on http://beinganengineer3.blogspot.com/2012/08/the-last-24-hours-of-24.html
<DigiGram> I saw that tonberryE352 but my blog's template was used straight from source, I'll start editing my template next, most of my time went into my wife's template
<DigiGram> And its been a while since I've done some HTML editing, so even her's is a work in progress, such as the stupid search bar, need to fix that
<tonberryE352> oh i see
<tonberryE352> still looks way better than the html i write...
<tonberryE352> would help if I could properly use CSS...
<DigiGram> but I saw the issue with the numbered list after I posted it, but I was on my way for a a day's leave, so didn't worry hehe
<DigiGram> CSS is great!! And those templates are based on an XML template, so I did not create it from scratch
<Kilos> evening superfly and others
<Kilos> yo jurgie
<Kilos> Maaz, announce Don't forget the meeting tonight at 19.30 peeps
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Don't forget the meeting tonight at 19.30 peeps
<DigiGram> will try to be here
<DigiGram> any of you guys/gals teachers, principles or in any way involved with education? Want to ask your input on an ill defined question
<Kilos> ask anyway DigiGram must be lotsa opinions here
<DigiGram> well, the question is: what is the differances and similiarities between mini-independant education systems and mini-dependant education systems
<Kilos> tonberryE352, Guest18800 bad connection other side
<DigiGram> the issue is the subject does not give a definition for [in]dependant systems, but the lecturer mentioned its dependance upon the "students"
<DigiGram> stupid question IMHO, so hopefully the TA will clarify it quickly, I hope
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<jrgns> helo kilos
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday dont forget tonights meet hey. goosie wont be here
<maiatoday> ok I'll do my best
<Kilos> ty
<sflr> morning all!
<Kilos> hi there sflr long time no see
<Kilos> you forgot us hey?
<sflr> hey Kilos! not at all :) life got busy :|
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> you all well sflr 
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> prepaid manager looks good tumbleweed  will save lotsa sim changes ty
<Kilos> if it could only see the data as well
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> dont forget tonight hey neil
<nlsthzn> Getting a bit late... first it was 19:00 and now I see it is 19:30... I should make it... at least the first half in any case :)
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> no man always been 19.30 isnt it?
<Kilos> did you use my right addy for that mail superfly ?
<superfly> jammer Kilos, things are hectic round here. can you just mail me a reminder please?
<Kilos> np superfly will do ty
<Kilos> this has been a bad year for spare time it seems. everyone super busy all the time
<Kilos> luckily not many peeps need help anymore
<Kilos> only me
<DigiGram> the rest of us just suck it up
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> few years back this channel really worked
<Kilos> spose thats the modern way. put more in and get less out
<nlsthzn> >.> ah the good old days ... when the internet worked on parafien
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<DigiGram> and people knew about IRC
<Kilos> hi falling 
<falling> hi.
<Kilos> ah you been here before
<falling> yes.
<Kilos> si i see
<Kilos> so
<DigiGram> okay I know it's not what you guys spend your time with, but in Winblows, is there a way to using something like the AT command to run a program say 5minutes after startup?
<DigiGram> otherwise I'll need start a counter at startup and wait 5minutes then excecute, but I'm trying not to install extra stuff
<nlsthzn> DigiGram, can't you make a bat file and something like the pause command (can't remember if you can add a timer)
<falling> DigiGram: Try making an counter with VBScript? :)
<DigiGram> pause waits until the user pressees a key, but I can use ping 127.0.0.1 -w1000 -n3600 >nul as a pause maybe
<falling> DigiGram: yes, you can :)
<DigiGram> thats what I normally use but timed to wait 3 seconds, not 5minutes, should work I guess
<DigiGram> why oh why couldn't they just use Ubuntu on the lab computers...
<Kilos> lol
<falling> DigiGram: dual boot ;)
<DigiGram> that will make the issue larger hehe. I don't work on those PC's, I just need to backup them regularly
<DigiGram> and I don't like BackupPC, so I wrote one using cygwin's version of rsync
<DigiGram> but I need to wait until the WiFi is connected before I can start the script
<falling> DigiGram: I see
<falling> :)
<falling> DigiGram: just install some additional programs. The full adobe suite and some games ;)
<falling> issue solved xD
<DigiGram> hehe
<lets-smile> ^^ :)
<Kilos> hehe
<DigiGram> the PC's range from Pentium I's, to i3's, Win95 to Win7 (and my lone Ubuntu Server)
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> what place uses old pcs like that still?
<DigiGram> Kilos they are used on very old equipment that only works on 8bit
<Kilos> ah
<DigiGram> so as we upgrade those equipment (a few hunder thousand Rands at a time), we dump those pc's and get newer ones, but until then..
<DigiGram> they won't buy a new R3M Xray machine just so I can rather use Win 7 on it than Win2000 lol
<Kilos> lol
<DigiGram> and the equipment doesn't support any Linux, most of it can't even be used without MS Office installed, not other office suite works for them, wth
<Kilos> xp is easier and more managable than win7 methinks
<DigiGram> depends, but I quite like 7, some good issues were adressed
<DigiGram> almost as good as ubuntu 10.04 now
<Kilos> haha
<smile> brb
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<DigiGram> so what does the Ubuntu community think of iOS? and the iPad 3rd gen for that matter?
<bakuman> I can only speak for myself. The products itself is cool enough, but I do not like Apple, and the fact that if you get one apple product you basically need to replace everything with apple, otherwise it is useless
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi Digigram and bakuman
<Kilos> hi psydroid bakuman 
<bakuman> hi hi
<DigiGram> hi hi
<psydroid> :)
<DigiGram> bakuman I hear you, but currenly I have nothing on my iPad that I feel does not work on my Windows PC, haven't tried it with Ubuntu yet
<DigiGram> maybe just because it's jailbroken, don't know
<psydroid> my cousin even told me she is getting frustrated by the limitations of her iPhone and iPad
<tonberryE352> we deal with bug, they deal with limitations
<DigiGram> yes the limitations is frustrating
<DigiGram> I'm used to Android, so the iPad is very limiting
<DigiGram> even when JB
<DigiGram> another question, anyone here working for an Engineering company, such as Sasol, Eskom or similiar?
<superfly> DigiGram: I'm writing this from my rooted, flashed Kindle Fire, running the latest Android. You can't do that with Apple.
<DigiGram> Yeah I know, my ARMv6 Samsung Galaxy Ace has ICS now (Jelly Bean is still Beta)
<DigiGram> Apple will never support devices that far
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: do you still have access to mirror.ac.za? apparently ambo doesn't atm
<DigiGram> is it the TENET mirror?
<tumbleweed> yes
<DigiGram> ah
<DigiGram> I love being on the TENET ring, speeds are awesome
<sakhi> agreed
<DigiGram> are there any speedtest.net servers on TENET somewhere? will love to see the speed
<DigiGram> but I get this to Cell C's server in Jhb: http://www.speedtest.net/result/2120673249.png
<DigiGram> I think I have too much work for tonight, if I miss the meeting tonight I'll check the logs tomorrow
<DigiGram> cheers, maybe I'll be around for the meeting, I hope
<nuvolari> .
<Kilos> yo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
 * nuvolari kyk die agenda uit
<Kilos> i think we gonna be min here tonight
<nuvolari> meh :-/
<nuvolari> well, we had 2 great meetings to buffer this one
<Kilos> ons sal maar sien. daar is niks nuut op agenda nie ne?
<nuvolari> ek't niks bygesit nie oom
<nuvolari> ja, die agenda is maar eil
<Kilos> ek ook konnie dink aan iets nie, te besig met die dom unity
<nuvolari> kry xfce oom
<nuvolari> dis nie so gesukkel nie
<Kilos> it really doesnt work well with externals
<nuvolari> baie meer soos gnome2 
<Kilos> nee als werk maar so stadig teenoor maverick
<nuvolari> xfce oom?
<nuvolari> oh
<nuvolari> welcome smile
<Kilos> nee man xubuntu is nie selle nie
<smile> thanks nuvolari 
<nuvolari> probably not the best dinner, but biltong is darm maar lekker
<smile> nuvolari: bodhi linux is die snelste ;)
<smile> ^^
<Kilos> eish now my mouth is watering
<nuvolari> smile: I tried it, but with 2 screens it was a bit of a headache wrt. fokus and desktop switching
<nuvolari> *focus
<Kilos> im sure im missing something thats all, and i said i will give unity a fair chance
<smile> nuvolari: install lubuntu-core over bodhi ;)
<nuvolari> smile: hmm, maybe I expressed myself wrong :P I meant to say that I have tried enlightenment, not bodhi itself
<smile> nuvolari: Oh I see. Bodhi has the nicest Enlightenment implementation of all
<smile> So give it a try :)
<nuvolari> smile: dual screen handling?
<smile> and if you don't like it, install lubuntu-core
<smile> :p
<smile> nuvolari: I hope so. every day new version arriving
<Squirm> evening
<smile> good evening, Squirm :p
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<nuvolari> anything I can add to the agenda?
<Squirm> where can I find it?
<Squirm> found it
<nuvolari> Maaz: agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<Kilos> top
<nuvolari> hmm
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: meeting.agenda is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/446/detail/
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/LqWDYY
<Squirm> ty
<nuvolari> nothing much really
<Kilos> in the topics bar at the top of xchat. dunno what you guys use
<nuvolari> looks like it's going to be a hello, hi, bye meeting
<Kilos> maybe we can add some unity gripes
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> yeah
<Squirm> I was about to say I don't really see anything :P
<nuvolari> awww, dayly squee: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-kXE05lBbb3g/UDIrFTaCARI/AAAAAAAAzhU/9IgFbBOcTUo/w497-h373/268631_412420568793812_585430064_n%255B1%255D.jpg
<Kilos> going over last minutes will use most of the time
<nuvolari> +1 on that
<nuvolari> lol
<Kilos> oh well there cant always be new and important things to discuss
<Kilos> we can discuss why all you geeks got less freetime this year than last year
<Squirm> cause last year I wasn't really working
<Squirm> this year, on the otherhand...
<Squirm> speaking of which.
 * nuvolari wasn't working as hard
 * Squirm might be slow
 * Squirm gets studying
<Kilos> ya but everyone else seems to just be that much busier
<nuvolari> rather, I had less responsibilities
<Squirm> lies nuvolari, you never spoke
<Squirm> ...ever
<nuvolari> eh?
<Kilos> haha he helped me lots Squirm 
<nuvolari> Squirm: so you mean I say more this year round?
<Squirm> well, I've spoken to you more this year than last
<nuvolari> hmm, good point
<Squirm> last time we really spoke a lot was before I was in Ballito
<Squirm> I actually think that's the last time I was there
<nuvolari> locu
<nuvolari> er
<nuvolari> rage
<Squirm> yep
<nuvolari> the bad thing about dvorak is that if you missplace your fingers, you might just type something that still makes sense :P
<nuvolari> *misplace
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> nuvolari: have you done any LPIC?
<Squirm> I mean, the exams
<nuvolari> noo :-/
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> after my exam on Friday, I'm going to look at getting them
<Squirm> 1,2 and 3
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Yessir
<nuvolari> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry, no meeting in progress.
<Squirm> lol
<nuvolari> clever bot
<nuvolari> Squirm: are you going to study it full-time?
<Squirm> nuvolari: no
<Squirm> I have my RHCSA exam on Friday
<Squirm> so hopefully that will help for my LPICs
<Squirm> and hopefully my LPICs will help for my RHCE I want to do next year
<nuvolari> whoa! awesome :D
<Squirm> I don't know
<Squirm> that's if I pass
 * nuvolari was at a split in the road between development or linux
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for nuvolari and Squirm!
<Squirm> yeee
<Squirm> thanks Maaz
 * Squirm sips
<nuvolari> thanks Maaz 
<nuvolari> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<Squirm> nuvolari: yeah, I'm not a big dev fan
<Kilos> hi HawkiesZA 
<nuvolari> I am :P
<nuvolari> welcome HawkiesZA 
<Squirm> hello HawkiesZA 
<HawkiesZA> Evening ya'll
<Kilos> i go have supper quick guys
<Squirm> enjoy
<nuvolari> Squirm: when you're around ballito again, there is one shop you have to buy biltong from
<Squirm> nuvolari: I can make my own biltong :P
<nuvolari> ok, when you get the urge to buy someone else's biltong :P
<Squirm> actually
<Squirm> I lie
<Squirm> I was in Ballito in April
<Squirm> stopped at the Lifestyle centre :P
<nuvolari> heh 
<nuvolari> close enough
<Squirm> lol
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> tummy full eyes pulling closed
 * nuvolari voel nou so
<nuvolari> klein hondjie sindroom
<Kilos> lol
<queery> i sorry not staying long
<queery> will be late for meeting
<Kilos> why queery 
<Kilos> hi there
<nuvolari> hello hi
<nuvolari> welcome queery, jrgns 
<jrgns> hi all
<bakuman> ai queery, te haastig
<queery> still driving and phone dying
<jrgns> i might drop off early
<Kilos> eish queery bad planning
<Kilos> keep n phone charger in the car
<queery> driving to quaqua tomorrow
<nuvolari> queery: then put down your phone and arrive rather than be the dying one in your circumstances :P
<queery> dont have one
<queery> im on 0km/h at the moment...
<nuvolari> ah
<Kilos> haha
<nuvolari> then you aren't going anywhere
<nuvolari> 0km/h in which direction?
<Kilos> anyway thanks for letting us know queery 
<nuvolari> I bet you're always travelling downwards
<Kilos> maybe just login when we start
<Kilos> 5 mins
<Kilos> jrgns, gonna be a short meet where you going?
<jrgns> wife's coming home :P
<Kilos> ah
<smile> jrgns: so you're leaving :p
<nuvolari> it's not like we're sharing pr0n links
<jrgns> lol
<Kilos> let her sit on your lap by the pc
<Kilos> hehe
<jrgns> dude
<jrgns> lol
<Kilos> lol
<jrgns> she doesn't like sharing me with the computer
<nuvolari> then get her a computer too
<Kilos> yeah they dont
<jrgns> she has one, but doesn't like it. i even got her a pink one, doesn't help
<nuvolari> :-/
<Kilos> nuvolari, het jy al gekyk of Maaz jou like
<nuvolari> nee noggie oom
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> check gou seun
<nuvolari> hoe nou weer oom?
<nuvolari> Maaz: jump
<Maaz> How high?
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: so high
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<nuvolari> Maaz: you're excused
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<nuvolari> oh, she's a female
 * nuvolari blinks back
<Kilos> Maaz, are you female
<Maaz> Come on, be realistic. I'm a Bot
<nuvolari> Maaz: are you a female bot?
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> :O
<nuvolari> tranny?
<nuvolari> Maaz: we still love you
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<Kilos> nuvolari, probeer iets wat jy in die meet moet gebruik en sien of hy luister
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about Monthly IRC Meeting
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<Kilos> yay
<nuvolari> yup. dit werk :>
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Alrighty
<nuvolari> Howdy everyone
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<nuvolari> welcome to tonight's meeting
<Kilos> Maaz, welcome
<Maaz> Welcome to tonights meeting everyone
<nuvolari> we're not that high in numbers, but we are here
<nuvolari> we are sparta!
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Done
<Kilos> bakuman, Banlam login
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<nuvolari> There isn't much planned for the meeting, so I guess tonight will be a quick meeting (depending on surprises)
<Kilos> Trixar_za, come on login
<nuvolari> welcome superfly :>
<Trixar_za> Login?
<nuvolari> oh dear
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic 1. Welcoming and introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: 1. Welcoming and introduction
<nuvolari> we're acutally kind of past point 1 :P
<nuvolari> Trixar_za: introduce yourself to Maaz 
<nuvolari> if you want to
<jrgns> Maaz: I am Jurgens du Toit
<Maaz> jrgns: Sure
<HawkiesZA> Maaz: I am Gerrit Vermeulen
<Maaz> HawkiesZA: Yessir
<Kilos>  just type maaz i am full name Trixar_za 
<superfly> Kilos: it's not logging in, it more like signing a register
<Kilos> sorry
<Trixar_za> Maaz: I am Brenton Scott
<Maaz> Trixar_za: Okay
<bakuman> Maaz, i am Jedri Visser
<Maaz> bakuman: Righto
<nuvolari> roukol - I don't know the english for that 
<Trixar_za> Not my full name, because it's Brenton Edgar Scott and that's a little long
<Trixar_za> :P
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic 2. Review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: 2. Review previous minutes
<Kilos> lol like saying sign the register
<nuvolari> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/16/%23ubuntu-za.html#t17:30
<nuvolari> where's not_found?
<plustwo> Maaz: I am Oupa Mokhine
<Maaz> plustwo: Alrighty
<nuvolari> he's missing out tonight
<Kilos> yeah he said he would be here
<nuvolari> alternatively, the txt log: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/16/%23ubuntu-za.txt
<nuvolari> ah
 * nlsthzn is late... sorry
<Kilos> welcome nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: we were just talking about you
<nlsthzn> lol
<nuvolari> all good things
<kbmonkey> hello all! o/
<nuvolari> don't worry
<nlsthzn> Maaz, I am Neil Oosthuizen
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Alrighty
<nlsthzn> ;)
<nuvolari> apie is hier!
<nuvolari> lo kbmonkey 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey sign in please
<kbmonkey> Maaz, I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Righto
<nuvolari> Kilos: sign attendance :P
<Kilos> that thing ya
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, :)
<nuvolari> does anyone want to bring up something from the last meeting?
<Kilos> nice to see you again kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> no? 
<nuvolari> ok
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic 3. Administrativia & Announcements
<Maaz> Current Topic: 3. Administrativia & Announcements
<kbmonkey> thankyou Kilos. thanks for the reminder mail
<Kilos> anytime
<nuvolari> There's nothing administrative that I'm aware of
<nuvolari> everything seems to be hunky dory
 * nuvolari is bad at monologues
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> superfly, anything to add?
<nlsthzn> I am responsible for "reporting"
<nlsthzn> so I added the last meeting and sent out one e-mail...
<Kilos> gonna be an easy one nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> not sure what else I was to do
<nuvolari> I think that's covering the bases?
<Kilos> no one has had UH or anythint
<Kilos> g
<nuvolari> as long as we do not not do it
<nlsthzn> k... just don't want to drop the ball and miss anything and make us look bad :p
<nuvolari> Maaz: accepted nlsthzn is doing well
<Maaz> Accepted: nlsthzn is doing well
<Kilos> we can never look bad, we too cute
<nuvolari> ack. with the reporting... 
<nuvolari> :P
<nlsthzn> thx nuvolari , lol @ Kilos 
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn 
 * jrgns drops off. Thanx all
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic 4. Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: 4. Events
<nlsthzn> I saw there was a call for some Jams again...
<nuvolari> Right, the windy month is here and everything seems blown topsy turvy, but if there's a jam or 2 tha would be good
<nlsthzn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam/
<nuvolari> I know the durban people are discussing a Raspberry-Jam
<nlsthzn> and pi?
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> yeah
<kbmonkey> i'm back, ssh hung :p
<nlsthzn> awesome
<nlsthzn> wb kb
<nlsthzn> wb kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> I'm not into the Raspberry thing yet, but I've seen an awesome post on google+
<nuvolari> let me try to find it
<nuvolari> hi magespawn 
<nuvolari> welcome
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<nlsthzn> o/ magespawn 
<Kilos> tell the bot your here
<superfly> sorry Kilos busy making and eating supper
<Kilos> np superfly 
<nlsthzn> o/ superfly 
<magespawn> Howdy
<nuvolari> here we go: http://www.pcworld.com/article/260966/this_raspberry_pi_camera_grip_turns_your_dslr_into_a_smart_camera.html
 * magespawn waves tp the room o/
<Kilos> magespawn, sing in with maaz
<kbmonkey> the Pi looks like a fun project
<Kilos> sign
<nuvolari> I think that's a very cool thing to do and the new features! I can only imagine
<nuvolari> hi mazal 
<mazal> Evening all
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<nuvolari> ah, it's called the Camera Pi
<plustwo> o/ mazal
<mazal> It's meeting yes ?
<Kilos> yes mazal  sign in with maaz
<nuvolari> mazal: affirmative
<mazal> Maaz, I am Wikus van Dyk
<Maaz> mazal: Righto
<nuvolari> hmm, events topic is flatlining this month
<Kilos> yip everyone just too busy
<nlsthzn> busy time of year?
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure
<nuvolari> Any last words, thoughts, wishes before we move to electing the next meeting chair and closing?
<Trixar_za> I vote for nuvolari as next chair
<Trixar_za> :P
 * Trixar_za runs
<mazal> Done already :-(
<queery> hi
<nuvolari> why are you running away like a li'l girl Trixar_za? :P
<queery> maaz i am dewald
<Maaz> queery: Done
 * nlsthzn might be able to stay awake @ work tomorrow :)
<nuvolari> mazal: yeah :-/ there wasn't much on the agenda and everyone seems busy this month
<queery> ok my adsl is not working so im on my phone, sorry for any delay
<mazal> k
<nuvolari> mazal: except if you have something exciting? :D
<magespawn> Strange but seems to be a busy time ofnye
<Kilos> np queery 
<nlsthzn> o/ queery / mazal 
<Kilos> ty for coming back
<magespawn> Of year even
<mazal> Not for the meeting no
<nuvolari> we're open for any last topics
<nlsthzn> so no other Jams :/
<mazal> But I do have an interesting stat
<queery> ubuntu hour
<queery> we had one and it was fun
<nuvolari> good :> we're still on events
 * nlsthzn just remembers reading about it *face-palm* it wasn't added to the report (or it still needs to be added in any event)
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, how bout an impromptu ubuntu hour this weekend? :D
<nlsthzn> queery, link with photo's ... I think Maia posted a blog post yes?
<Kilos> aw queery did you guys get picks
<nuvolari> queery: growing in numbers, or not yet?
<kbmonkey> is the meeting over? my ssh keeps lagging too badly
<queery> she did
<Kilos> and you can report on it to nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: I don't have anything planned and it's a good weekend
<nlsthzn> queery, thanks... will add it etc. within the next week (first some sleep and work)
<queery> we had 2extra
<nuvolari> except for saSaturday morning
<nuvolari> *saturday
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: I'm in if you're in
<nuvolari> should contact the others too
<Kilos> nuvolari, try get william invloved
<nuvolari> it seems that this way is the only way we ever get anything done :P
<kbmonkey> okay, i'm in. yey.
<nuvolari> Kilos: he's always up for it oom! it's us young ones that can't get around
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: gateway, durbs?
<Kilos> good to here
<Trixar_za> bbl - Amazing Race time
<Kilos> hear as well
<queery> now how do you test a telefone line withpoit a phone
<Trixar_za> Somehow I'm only addicted to it and Survivor
<Trixar_za> everything else sucks
<Kilos> queery, just push the wires in the 220
<nlsthzn> >.<
<Kilos> they will come see what happened soon and fix it
<nuvolari> queery: depends on what kind of testing it needs :P (as long as an actual connection isn't required)
<nuvolari> magespawn: you're not around this weekend are you?
<queery> i just want tot know if there is a dial tone
<Kilos> Trix[a]r_za, record it
<magespawn> I do have to come down to Durbs, but was going to be on Wednesday
<queery> its not the isp it has to be hellkom
 * nlsthzn was wondering if any of the IRC lurkers wouldn't mind lurking in #ubuntu-ae cause we are struggling to build critical mass for technical help (even if it just points people to #ubuntu-beginners or #ubuntu)
<Kilos> when nlsthzn 
<Kilos> all the time
<Kilos> ?
<nlsthzn> basically... when ever on IRC
<magespawn> nuvolari I will let you know if that changes
<mazal> What's the ae stand for ?
<nlsthzn> United Arab Emirates
<nuvolari> magespawn: ok good
<nlsthzn> building up and sustaining a LoCo is hard work :/
<kbmonkey> gateway is fine, we can even to umdloti (some cafes by the seaside)
<nuvolari> noooo
<nuvolari> the netz are broken!
<kbmonkey> do you need manouvoureability, nuvolari 
<nuvolari> what do you mean by that kbmonkey ?
<nuvolari> I like the idea of umdloti
<nuvolari> been there once only
<kbmonkey> oh i mean, you have a car to get around nuvolari :)
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: oh ya, I'm good on that part :> 
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> Did not even see myself go lol
<Kilos> nuvolari, move on if there no more events
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic 5. Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: 5. Elect chairperson for next meeting
<nlsthzn> +1 for nuvolari 
<Kilos> nuvolari, ++
<nlsthzn> ;)
<mazal> +++
<nuvolari> righto, ok, I'm up for it :)
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> what's the date, the 2nd last monday?
<nuvolari> whoa! deja-vu
<Kilos> good connection you have there
<magespawn> Lol
<Kilos> 17th
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed next meeting chair nuvolari 
<Maaz> Agreed: next meeting chair nuvolari
<kbmonkey> I think nuvolari does a good job, thanks buddy XD
<nlsthzn> +1
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed next meeting date September 17, 2012
<Maaz> Agreed: next meeting date September 17, 2012
<Kilos> not second last either
<magespawn> Thats a glich in the matrix, they have changed something
<bakuman> oh no!
<nuvolari> wait, what did I miss?
<Kilos> what bakuman ?
<bakuman> a glitch in the matrix is always bad
<magespawn>  [20:07] (nuvolari) whoa! deja-vu
<nlsthzn> Gangnam Style?!
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn>  [20:09] (magespawn) Thats a glich in the matrix, they have changed something
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic 6. Closing
<Maaz> Current Topic: 6. Closing
<nuvolari> So, that was that for tonight
<nuvolari> thanks for attending everyone
<Kilos> ty nuvolari  went smoothly
<nlsthzn> thanks guys
<nlsthzn> have an awesome month :)
<nlsthzn> oh and don't forget - http://youtu.be/9bZkp7q19f0
<Kilos> ty all attendees
<nuvolari> Not as exciting as the last 2 times, but not dull either!
<nuvolari> Be good in the community and practice Ubuntu to your fellow users :)
 * nlsthzn goes for a shower and bed... good night ZA land... \m/ rock on...
<mazal> Thanks all
<mazal> Sleep well
<Kilos> nuvolari, do you guys see the message from christel?
<mazal> God bless
<nuvolari> We'll see veeryone at the next meeting! Thanks for attending again!
<Kilos> night nlsthzn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<kbmonkey> gn nls	!
<Kilos> nuvolari,  have you closed
<nuvolari> not yet oom
<nuvolari> night nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-08-20-17-30-06.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-08-20-17-30-06.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-08-20-17-30-06.html
<Kilos> kbmonkey, 
<Kilos> we gotta work a way around them blocking irc 
<nuvolari> who's blocking IRC oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> cant you use the fox
<magespawn> kbmonkey did you put up that github or bazaar repo?
<Kilos> from his work
<nuvolari> :O serious? kbmonkey ?
<bakuman> just forward to another port Oom Kilos 
<Kilos> tell kbmonkey bakuman 
<Kilos> thats his excuse for ignoring us for a month
 * Kilos ducks
<bakuman> lol
<Kilos> kbmonkey, coowee
<kbmonkey> hi hi, soz, this 3g is making me mad tonight XD
<nuvolari> he's treating oom Kilos like a stop sign
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: convert to 8ta and your soul will be less troubled
<Kilos> kbmonkey, where is the bot script
<nuvolari> what ore you using btw? :P
<Kilos> yeah kbmonkey 8ta rocks
<kbmonkey> do you mean that bot script magespawn ?
<nuvolari> *are
<magespawn> Yes
<kbmonkey> the ibid greeter plugin script is on my pc in pmb, I *still* haven't been back to copy it :p I know, I'm terrible
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you telling us
<magespawn> No worries
<Kilos> too lekker in durbs
<kbmonkey> work is at a financial institution, they block ssh which I can use to irc. silly work.
<Kilos> kbmonkey, is there no workaround?
<queery> bye all
<superfly> some IRC networks have port 80 open
<kbmonkey> bye queery 
<Kilos> toods queery 
<Squirm> kbmonkey: how do they block it?
<kbmonkey> that place is locked down. even the users cannot browse the net. only like management can. go figure ;)
<nuvolari> oh oh! anyone using chrome/chromium: black menu chrome extension
<nuvolari> provides access to all/most of google's services via a menu
<Squirm> nuvolari: will have a look
<kbmonkey> oooh really? will check it out nuvolari :)
<nuvolari> I just need to keep on reminding myself to use it
<nuvolari> :P
<kbmonkey> oh for anyone using ssh, looksey at this adaptation. going to try it out. for slow connecctions ;) http://mosh.mit.edu/
<Kilos> nuvolari, het die pc a wireless ding in
<nuvolari> Kilos: nee oom, hy's nie so smart nie
<Kilos> ek sien partykeer in nm dit se connected 7 mins ago
<nuvolari> o.O
<Kilos> kort dit nie net die antenna nie
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, will chat on email about UH. sal William ook saamnooi + anyone else
<Kilos> kbmonkey, do me a favour
<Kilos> find out from william why he dont come on here
<Kilos> i cant figure peeps
<kbmonkey> Squirm, I guess it's a firewall block. But not the kind of place I can just ask to open up a port.
<kbmonkey> sure thing @kilos
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: cool! will see you on the lists!
<Kilos> and any other ubuntu users that dont use irc
<Kilos> ty
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> sleep tight smile 
<magespawn> kbmonkey  the tor?
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ty for joining us tonight
<kbmonkey> :]
<smile> thanks Kilos :)
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> net unslpit
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> unsplit
<kbmonkey> tor magespawn ? the anonymizer network? 
<magespawn> Yup that might work
<Kilos> a tor is a beatle/bug kinda thing
<Kilos> hi acherv 
<acherv> hi Kilos 
<acherv> hi @all
<magespawn> O/ acherv
<kbmonkey> thanks nuvolari  for the chair. 
<acherv> i'am late
<acherv> can i have a log?
<Kilos> acherv, rather
<Kilos> magespawn, how we read logs
<Squirm> kbmonkey: sorry
<Squirm> maybe you can tunnel out?
<kbmonkey> sorry to <3 you # and leave you. saying cheers for now. be back tomorrow even
<acherv> the link ?
<Kilos> toods kbmonkey keep well laddy
<Squirm> get a server that listens on port 80
<Squirm> you can't exactly tunnel past a proxy
<kbmonkey> nope. all is blocked cept port 80. is okay, ill investigate the networks further...
<Kilos> acherv, i dunno but someone will give it now
<Squirm> unless it's transparent
<Kilos> nuvolari, how do we get to our logs
<acherv> tthx
<Squirm> kbmonkey: that's what I'm saying. tunnel through port 80
<magespawn>  [20:14] (Maaz) Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-08-20-17-30-06.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-08-20-17-30-06.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-08-20-17-30-06.html
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<magespawn> [20:07] ** Topic: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MMList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://paste.ubuntu.com || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 20 Aug 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/LqWDYY || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<kbmonkey> indeed. thanks Squirm :)
 * acherv like to know the topic maybe
<acherv> magespawn: thx
<magespawn> Np
<Kilos> acherv, you been here before?
<acherv> no 
<Kilos> welcome to ubunt-za then
<acherv> it's my first time 
<Kilos> ubuntu-za
<acherv> i'm a newcommer
<acherv> yep
<Kilos> do you use ubuntu?
<acherv> of course
<Kilos> nice to see new faces here
<acherv> pleasure
<Kilos> where is za are you?
<Kilos> *in
<Kilos> acherv, ^^
<acherv> joburg
<acherv> abd U?
<Kilos> ptown
<acherv> ptown?
<Kilos> pta
<acherv> ook
<Kilos> there quite a few of our guys there
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<magespawn> Night all
<nuvolari> I'm out
<nuvolari> 'night
<Squirm> night nuvolari 
<Squirm> oh, that was 30min ago:P
 * zeref :YawwwwnnnnNs:
<Squirm> zeref: much luck with the comression issue?
<Squirm> compression*
<Squirm> my spelling has gone to the dogs tonight
<zeref> yeah, got th cd. tried first my removing that dubious bptfz file, rebooted. BSOD
<zeref> so friend just asked to fresh install
<zeref> s/to/for/
<Squirm> should have just tried a repair
<zeref> yeah, i gave him that option
<zeref> but he said clean install would remove the viruses :P
<zeref> should have asked: "what are viruses?" ;)
<Squirm> mkay
<Squirm> well, I'm off
<zeref> cheers
<zeref> hmmm, whats that site called were you can get involved in fixing bugs?
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-21
<Squirm> morning
<nlsthzn> FTR - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports/12/August
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos I e-mailed the sales lady yesterday
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<DigiGram> good morning all
<DigiGram> wow I see what the meeting said about #ubuntu-ae not having critical mass....
<DigiGram> maybe they don't have any late night, early morning users...
<superfly> Or they just don't have lots of folks, like nlthzn said :-P
<DigiGram> yeah but I meant, only 3 users online currently
<Kilos> morning geeks. lurkers included
<DigiGram> thanx for including me :)
<DigiGram> moring Kilos
<Kilos> lol hiya DigiGram 
<DigiGram> I see I didn't miss much last night
<Kilos> nope was much to discuss actually
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Squirm> oh look, people are awake
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<superfly> Ohi latecomers
<Kilos> hi superfly nlsthzn 
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<nlsthzn> o/ uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> posted this earlier but all the ZA peeps where still sleeping :p - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports/12/August
<nlsthzn> feel free to add what ever isn't there yet for the month ;)
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
 * Squirm yawns
<Trixar_za> Hmmm
<Trixar_za> You know, if you have a group of SliTaz Linux users, it would be called a SLUG
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> I belong to a SLUG
<Squirm> cept it stands for Surrey Linux User Group
<Squirm> :P
<DigiGram> and I belong to Potch Linux User Group... so we are PLUG
<Trixar_za> There are also distros that start with M
<Trixar_za> so if you drop the L
<Trixar_za> you get MUG
<Trixar_za> Which would probably be perfect for South Africa
<Trixar_za> :P
 * Trixar_za runs
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Squirm> lol
<DigiGram> Mandriva Unix Group basicly?
<Kilos> hehe
<psydroid> morning Squirm DigiGram Trixar_za and all those who are still asleep
<DigiGram> morning
<psydroid> or probably at work :)
<Trixar_za> Morning psydroid
<Squirm> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> heres a funny one lads. everytime i install anything from my archives with aptitude or synaptic they say do you wanna install this untrusted app etc and i gotta answer y twice and yes  then install continues
<Kilos> and i chowned them archives to see if it helps
<DigiGram> but apt and co works with a type of public key doesn't is?
<Kilos> i dunno wassup
<Kilos> 12.04 also battles with my external
<DigiGram> external formatted as?
<DigiGram> NTFS?
<Kilos> first stands and thinks for 5 mins before any action takes place
<Kilos> ext4
<DigiGram> ah
<Kilos> everything
<DigiGram> that sucks
<Kilos> maverick on same pc and using same ports flies
<Squirm> that's strange
<Squirm> Kilos: maybe your external is slightly faulty
<Squirm> does it come up in `dmesg` when you plug it in?
<Kilos> i dunno Squirm it works well with maverick and 11.04
<Kilos> i have even saved everything there and formatted from 12.04 and it goes slow to replace stuff
<Squirm> hmm
<Kilos> no message at all just busy checking something please wait
<Squirm> and how does it work with something like a flashdrive?
<Kilos> fine
<Kilos> but still not as fast as maverick. drag and drop from stick is instant with maverick 12.04 seems to move things slower
<Squirm> maybe they have a problem with a usb driver?
<Squirm> strange though that it works in an older version
<Kilos> yeah
<jrgns> morning all
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> Kilos: i am actually late this morning
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> we forgive you, never mind
<Squirm> need
<Squirm> today
<Squirm> to
<Squirm> end
 * Kilos falls of chair
<superfly> Kilos: of chair? is that like a new name?
<Kilos> offfffff
<superfly> don't you mean, "off"?
<Kilos> 12.04 auto connected to 8ta
<Kilos> off off off superfly 
<Kilos> was comtemplating another clean install, then thought lets see the gnome fallback thing first
<Kilos> looks like maverick and can make lotsa workspaces but no right click add to panel function
<Kilos> so i rebooted to get back to unity and it auto connected to 8ta for the first time
<Kilos> betcha no one clan explain why
<Kilos> can
<Kilos> still dont believe it, will try again
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> hooooweeee before desktop fully open nm connected
 * Kilos dances a jig
<Kilos> superfly, ian is installing kubuntu 12.04 on work pc with their win7
<Kilos> so there is some progress
 * Squirm yawns
<Squirm> 2 hours left
<Kilos> hehe so early
 * Squirm watches the seconds tick by
<jrgns> apparently, before cellphones, the telephone exchange at an university in Johannesburg was flooded by calls to 1026 (the telkom time service) the closer to 16:30 it got
<jrgns> that's for you, Squirm
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> clock watcher
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> and now
<Squirm> I have the time in the centre of the top of my monitor
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> and every irc message is timestamped
<Kilos> it goes slower when you watch it
<jrgns> how do i do that in xchat? the timestamps
<Squirm> I know
<jrgns> it's the one thin i mess
<jrgns> miss
<jrgns> thing
<jrgns> dammit!
<Kilos> oh jrgns gosettings
<Squirm> Settings
<Squirm> Preferences
<Squirm> Tex Box
<Squirm> Text*
<jrgns> duh
<jrgns> found it
<Squirm> at the bottom
<Squirm> [%H:%M:%S] 
<jrgns> i've looked at that dialog box multiple times
<jrgns> never saw it. guess i was a bit hasty
<jrgns> thnx
<Squirm> that's mine. I like the seconds too :)
<Kilos> Squirm, you remember that or you use xchat
<jrgns> ocd much?
<Squirm> Kilos: I use xchat
<Kilos> ah
 * jrgns sets his timestamp format to [%H:%M:%S] 
<jrgns> what does the greeting bot Kilos use?
<Kilos> xchat as well
<Kilos> tried quassel Konversation etc but xchat be kiff
<jrgns> btw, who wrote Maaz?
<Squirm> I've only really used irssi, mirc and xChat
<Kilos> cocooncrash, and vhata methinks
<Kilos> quassel is close as is Konversation
<Squirm> anyways
 * Squirm goes to find something to do to make time fly
 * Squirm finds a clock to throw out of his window
<Kilos> jrgns, and the weed is involved with them too
<jrgns> k, kewl
<jrgns> thnx
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> and we now waiting for kbmonkey to give us a script he wrote to make Maaz and them do greetings to newcomers as well
<Kilos> then i can just lurk as well
<DigiGram> my first Python app with gui was one I called Tjila, a countdown timer to tell you how many hours are left until you can leave work, then at the last 2 hours it goed to minutes and the last 5min it counts down in seconds
<DigiGram> big popup when the time is 16:15 or whatever you set it to be hehe
<Kilos> rofl
<DigiGram> and anything after that and before 7:00 the next morning it justs asks you why you are here...
<Kilos> yo drussell good news
<Kilos> inetpro, not even a comment
<Kilos> ??
<Kilos> no greeting inna morns or anything
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> well, your morns, our lunch time
<drussell> Kilos: hey, how's it going?
<Kilos> good ty drussell and you?
<drussell> Kilos: heh... a bit dopey... recovering from an operation yesterday
<Kilos> tried the gnome classic bit here in 12.04, couldnt right click add to panel so rebboted into unity and nm connected on its own
<Kilos> what op drussell ??
<Kilos> you too young to have ops
<Kilos> tonsels and appendix only
<drussell> Kilos: hehehe had two difficult wisdom teeth removed, but they had to remove a chunk of my jawbone to get to them... so general aesthetic and knocked out
<drussell> Kilos: ahh good news with the nm connection
<Kilos> ouch, soup for a while\
<drussell> Kilos: yup, liquids and mushy stuff for a bit
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: you talkin to me?
<inetpro> ehlo everyone
<Kilos> lol lo pro
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> about you actually
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Kilos> Maaz, with rusks
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's in the cupboard Kilos help yourself
 * Kilos shares with inetpro 
<inetpro> eh thanks Kilos
<inetpro> now /me is really craving for rusks
<Kilos> haha
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<DigiGram> Maaz is awesome
<Kilos> yeah maaz rocks
<jrgns> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, you rock
<Maaz> Well, what do you expect from a mean Python bot Kilos
<jrgns> Maaz, have a nice day
<Maaz> jrgns: Huh?
<jrgns> Maaz, I'm being polite
<Maaz> jrgns: Sorry...
<jrgns> lol
<jrgns> cheers all
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> bbl
<nuvolari> :> apple-cat: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-AI29UiS0qLQ/UDM_BjgAmtI/AAAAAAAADxU/thdQftMzsK8/w497-h373/apple%252Bcat.jpeg
 * Squirm yawns
<Kilos> evening all. i hope you all safe at home with supper nearly inna tummy
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos :>
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> jy kan more aand so proe proe aan die pekel
<HawkiesZA> Evening everyone
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Kilos> hi HawkiesZA 
<HawkiesZA> Yo Kilos 
<Cantide> evening '-'
<HawkiesZA> Does anyone know of any photographers who use Ubuntu?
<Kilos> whew everyone on ubuntu with a cellphone
<Cantide> HawkiesZA, I might know one
<Cantide> but not so well - he's in CT and i've never met him personally
<nuvolari> hello HawkiesZA 
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> bbl
<nuvolari> howdy Cantide 
 * nuvolari gaan nuus kyk
<Cantide> he's definitely a photographer, but his use of Ubuntu is questionable - not sure if he uses it as his main OS
<Cantide> hi nuvolari :)
<nuvolari> why is it questionable Cantide ?
<Cantide> i've seen him comment on Ubuntu on FB
<nuvolari> howdy magespawn 
<Cantide> but i got the impression that he was just testing it out
<Cantide> HawkiesZA, why do you ask?
<magespawn> howdy nuvolari
<nuvolari> :-/
<magespawn> howdy all
 * nuvolari is an amateur photographer
<nuvolari> HawkiesZA: ^^
 * Cantide wishes he had a better camera and more free time
<HawkiesZA> Cantide,  I'm trying to figure out what they use for photo processing. 
<nuvolari> ooh :>
<Cantide> aha
<nuvolari> you'll love it: darktable
<HawkiesZA> I've used it :/
<HawkiesZA> The workflow kinda irks me
<nuvolari> didn't like it?
<nuvolari> pfft. then I can't help
<Cantide> lol
<nuvolari> it rocks IMO
<Cantide> all i know is GIMP, and even that not so well
<nuvolari> besides that I use gimp
<HawkiesZA> And then I found Aftershot Pro and its really cool (trial version)...But it's kinda against the whole Open philosophy
<nuvolari> Cantide: when you get used to darktable it's excellent
<HawkiesZA> Maybe I just need to spend more time with Darktable
<Cantide> HawkiesZA, where are you from?
<nuvolari> erk, I mean HawkiesZA :P
<Cantide> nuvolari, i figured :p
<nuvolari> HawkiesZA: I doubt you'll find anything more powerful on Linux than darktable
<nuvolari> I used to use LightZone
<nuvolari> but that was proprietary and I had an illegal registration :P 
<nuvolari> darktable was the only software to match and now surpass the functionality
<HawkiesZA> Cantide, Pretoria
<nuvolari> it has been discontinued as the developer started working for apple
<Cantide> aha, just curious :p
<HawkiesZA> Why? Do I have to watch out for stalkers now?
<Cantide> the friend in CT is into birding, so i thought it too strange a coincidence
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> I'm in Durbs, and I only stalk Korean girls >_>
<HawkiesZA> No worries for me then
<Cantide> yup
<HawkiesZA> phew
<nuvolari> Cantide: do you stalk coffee shops too?
<nuvolari> we're planning an Ubuntu meet for this weekend
<Cantide> occasionally - but only on Wednesdays
<nuvolari> not confirmed yet
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> in Durban?
<nuvolari> durbs/north coast
<HawkiesZA> nuvolari, Hrm...I'll give Darktable another go. Maybe the workflow grows on me, but so far it seems very jumpy. Lots of back-and-forth
<nuvolari> gateway probably
<Cantide> nuvolari, oh it's possible for me to go
<Cantide> but i have 4 assignments due in 2 weeks
<Cantide> :<
<Cantide> so i'm planning to stay indoors :'(
<nuvolari> HawkiesZA: it's a bit worrying in the beginnig, but once you get the hang of it, you can customize the plugings to your favourites section and have everything you need in 1 place
<nuvolari> Cantide: meh, ok, maybe next time
<nuvolari> HawkiesZA: also take into consideration that it's under very active development, so things change now and then
<magespawn> on that note nuvolari I am trying to get my Durban trip organized for Saturday.
<nuvolari> magespawn: whoot! great news
<nuvolari> magespawn: if you have it organized, we can't back out
<magespawn> there are somethings to be decided but looks like it should be okay.
<Cantide> nuvolari, what time / day would this Ubuntu meet be scheduled for?
<nuvolari> Cantide: I believe it will be Saturday in the afternoon
<Cantide> eh
<nuvolari> 1 to 2 to 3 hours :P depending on how much we have to talk about
<Cantide> Saturday morning is Gartenfest, Saturday evening is rugby
<Cantide> but i should be studying all weekend
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> oh, and my dad is using the car in the afternoon -.-v
<Cantide> out of luck :<
<magespawn> you do not have to stay for the full time but longer is better of course
<nuvolari> no problem... we now know where your priorities are... *cough*
<magespawn> where do you stay cantide?
<Cantide> Gateway is kinda far for me, so it would take a while travelling as it is
<Cantide> Queensburgh
<nuvolari> is that north or south?
<Cantide> south (relevant to Gateway)
<Cantide> umm
<Cantide> basically between Durban and Pinetown
<nuvolari> north of durbs?
<Cantide> west of Durbs
<nuvolari> eek :-/
<nuvolari> that's far
<Cantide> yeah :-S
<nuvolari> hrr! we are so far apart in Kzn
<Cantide> it's about a 45 minute drive up the N2
<nuvolari> it really sucks
<Cantide> maybe a bit more
<Cantide> yeah :/
<Cantide> Ubuntu meet would be cool :)
<Cantide> next time '-'
<nuvolari> yeah, in 3 years I have been to 1 :-/
<smile> hi all :)
<Cantide> hello
<nuvolari> howdy smile :)
<Cantide> Darktable looks interesting :)
<smile> nuvolari: :D
<magespawn> I will have to go to central Durban first thing to pick up equipment from a supplier, so you could come with me to the meet, then you would just need a way of getting home Cantide
<smile> how are you nuvolari ;)
<magespawn> hey smile
<smile> heey :)
<Cantide> magespawn, thanks for the offer, but getting home might be an issue :/
<nuvolari> doing well thank you smile! How are you doing?
<Cantide> regardless, I think i should stay home and study :<
<magespawn> well keep it in mind if something changes
<Cantide> sure :)
<smile> nuvolari: I am okay. Tooth hurting ;)
<magespawn> brb fish one time
<Kilos> whew you guys can chat
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> smile :)
<superfly> evening slowpokes
<smile> Kilos: ! :)
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<nuvolari> storietyd
<nuvolari> ek is later terug
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> he is becoming square eyed from all the idiot box watching
<Kilos> hi Pankreas 
<Pankreas> Evening Kilos 
<Kilos> you didnt blow up your pc?
<Kilos> or you still on winsucks
<Pankreas> Hahahaha, no, not yet, been hectically busy at work... Wow, impressed....  Spell checking in irc... No, chatting from xchat on ubuntu
<Pankreas> My internet connection for some reason only connects to the edge network......
<Pankreas> so, frustratingly slow, or at least slower than what i'm used to.
<Kilos> that must be the local tower
<Kilos> what sp you using?
<Kilos> mtn here by me is only edge as well
<Kilos> Pankreas, try 8ta
<Pankreas> Mtn, aswell... might be the tower, or they are throttling me.
<Kilos> no they very slack with upgrading to 3g
<Kilos> get an 8ta sim and try that
<Kilos> they cheap\
<Kilos> and good service
<Kilos> and get a 2g +1g night surfer for R146
<Cantide> i'm happy with my 8ta :)
<Pankreas> might do that.
<Pankreas> evening Cantide 
<Cantide> good evening ^o^
<Pankreas> Thats not bad. But I got that uncapped deal from mtn. I have been using it. lol.
<Kilos> lol they catch people. i see they advertising a 3g modem with 2g a month for R149 tonight on the idiot box
<Kilos> but on edge itsucks
<Kilos> good boy
<CanStudy> ^^;;;;
<CanStudy> tomorrow evening i may not study so much
<CanStudy> because a parcel is arriving from Korea
<CanStudy> so i'd better get the studying done tonight ^-^;;
<Kilos> lol
<Pankreas> sound interesting
<Kilos> CanStudy, whats in the parcel?
<CanStudy> assorted Korean snacks
<Kilos> yummy
<CanStudy> like kimchi, gim, yanpa rings etc.
<Kilos> you can study while chomping as well
<CanStudy> and hopefully some other things ^^;
<Pankreas> nice
<CanStudy> sure, but i need to send an email of thanks, and perhaps chat a little to the sender
<Kilos> lol
 * CanStudy is hoping for some epic cup noodles
<CanStudy> oh yeah, study time now :)
<smile> CanStudy: good luck ;)
<CanStudy> thanks :-S
<CanStudy> got 4 assignments to do before the 3rd of September...
<CanStudy> time is not on my side :p
<Pankreas> Yeah, good luck. What are you studying btw?
<Kilos> then get busy CanStudy 
<CanStudy> right now, linguistics
<CanStudy> The effects of Eurocentrism on language usage in Africa ._.
<Pankreas> Right. 
<Kilos> superfly, hows the family?
<Kilos> say hi to the yank for me
<Kilos> just woke up Pankreas you remembered xchat
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: alles fine
<Kilos> good ty superfly 
<Squirm> lo
<Pankreas> lol, well done. Kilos. I also figured out out to share the internet connection with my laptop via the wired connection, so that I can use the software, on the laptop to connect the android phone, via the wireless connection
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<Kilos> well done Pankreas 
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Pankreas> Ty Kilos 
<Pankreas> Brb
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> back like a boomarang
<Kilos> you been scarce hey magespawn 
<magespawn> yeah there is this little thing called work that keeps getting in the way
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you need a few more rhino horns to get ahead
<magespawn> not entirely sure why I have to keep doing it but there we go
<Kilos> methinks everyone has the same problem
<magespawn> nah some ppl have trust funds or winning lotto tickets, I have neither of those yet
<Kilos> hahaha
<CanStudy> or illicit rhino-horn trade >_>
<Kilos> go study
<CanStudy> somehow i got a raise last week, and less hours, too
<CanStudy> oh yeah
<Kilos> nosy brat
 * CanStudy scurries off
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> that is quite risky
<Kilos> yeah not worth it magespawn 
<magespawn> too many bullets flying around for my likeing
<CanStudy> mining is not much safer >_>
<magespawn> not these days
<Kilos> magespawn, whats your bots name again and why she dont visit my channel
<Kilos> i got qp rocking with the daily build package
<magespawn> was gc but I took her of the server when I redid the install
<Kilos> oh ya gc
<Kilos> my sieve is getting old
<Kilos> leeks lots
<Kilos> leaks as well
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> not doing too badly considering
<Kilos> i get lotsa help from my friends
<magespawn> we all get by with a little help from our friends
<Kilos> nuvolari, has become a tv addict
<magespawn> man the people who write computer books really know their topic but they could make it a sight easier and more entertaining to read
<Kilos> too factual
<magespawn> i think that most of the time you could cut the number of pages by half
<CanStudy> sounds like the book i'm busy reading ._.
<Kilos> most of it is explaining how to get where you actually do something
<magespawn> they walk you through a linux install step by step with explanations for each thing that happens
<magespawn> for eg 9 pages for a basic red hat sever install 
<magespawn> Network + textbook
<Kilos> doesnt it install from the cd like ubuntu?
<Kilos> is the 9 pages the setting up
<magespawn> as far as I know, never tried with red hat
<Kilos> dont forget books have to explain to the uninformed how to do it as well
<magespawn> mm true I suppose
 * smile listens to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MA3DNlBMNL0
<magespawn> I would imagine that most ppl who get this far have already done at least one install of their own, but I could be wrong on that
<Kilos> most peeps wouldnt even think about installing a server
<Kilos> thats why there are IT companies
<magespawn> still trying to get my head around ip addresses and subnet masks, and ip v6
<magespawn> thats true Kilos
<Pankreas> um, Kilos..... 
<Kilos> yes Pankreas 
<magespawn> the setting up of a new system is relatively simple, but when you have to work on somebody else's system with data that cannot be lost then the steaks go up
<Pankreas> Sorry, you did say most people.... 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yip magespawn thats why data recovery guys make a living too
<Pankreas> I would have install ubuntu server, just to play around, and figure things out.
<magespawn> thats is what the wife keeps telling me
<Kilos> Pankreas, you can still . but get used to ubuntu desktop first
<nuvolari> the whut whut?
<nuvolari> ek is nie 'n addict nie oom
<nuvolari> 4de kabinet wys net 1x 'n week
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> is dit die ding op 2 nuvolari 
<nuvolari> Kilos: ja oom :>
<smile> bye
<Kilos> toods smile
<nuvolari> bye smile 
<Kilos> kip lekker
<smile> dankie! :D
<Kilos> kip =slang for sleep
<smile> ;)
<Pankreas>  I should actually get an extra pc for that... as magespawn mention, I have data that I would not like to lose. Yip, getting used to is the better option.
<Pankreas> cheers smile 
<smile> thanks Pankreas 
<Kilos> Pankreas, there is lotsa info in the man pages too
<nuvolari> oh hi! didn't see you there Pankreas 
<liver> howdy buddy
<Pankreas> lol
<liver> :P
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Pankreas, type in a terminal man xchat
<Pankreas> Who else is here?
<Kilos> or man anything you need info on
<Kilos> just about
<Pankreas> Pankreas,  is normally the last to be noticed...... liver lol
<Kilos> some are busy working and others are just lurking
<Pankreas> nice one Kilos , thanks
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> i battle to understand most of it
<Kilos> thats why im here
<Pankreas> liver, how you?
<Pankreas> right Kilos , I should actually be busy sleeping
<Kilos> lol
<Pankreas> o right. excuse me a second.
<liver> Pankreas: I'm good, how are you? functional?
<Kilos> night guys , sleep tight. see you all tomorrow
<nuvolari> night oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lekeer slaap :>
<nuvolari> *lekker
<Kilos> danie seun
<CanStudy> night Kilos :)
<magespawn> cheers kilos
<magespawn> anybody know how to use telnet to login in to a dlink router?
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-22
<bmg505> good moaning
<Squirm> hi
<bmg505> time for wek
<Squirm> bmg505: everyone else only gets here at 7:30
<bmg505> the early bird gets the worm, not too good for the early worm though
<bmg505> Maaz, coffee
<Maaz> bmg505: Excuse me?
<bmg505> oi
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<bmg505> Maaz, coffee prettyr please with sugar sprinkles on top
<Maaz> bmg505: Sorry...
<Squirm> bmg505: type coffee please
 * bmg505 puts glock onto table
<bmg505> o ok my bad
<bmg505> old al capone used to say, "you get much further with a kind word and a gun, than with a kind word alone"
<Squirm> you better ask for coffee quickly
<bmg505> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> bmg505: Sure
<bmg505> oi
 * bmg505 beats head on table
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> if youre the first one, you tyoe coffee on\
<Squirm> everyone else just asks
<Squirm> anyways, gotta shower quick.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and bmg505!
<Squirm> shower and a cuppa Jo
<Squirm> thanks Maaz 
<superfly> you guys are early birds if you're at work already
<Squirm> superfly: ummm. I live on the premises.
<Squirm> takes me 5min to walk :P
<Squirm> yes, we have a fairly big premises
<Squirm> one of the bonuses about working at a boarding school, is they have a kitchen
<Squirm> one of the bonuses about being an intern, is that interns get food for free
<Squirm> mwhahahaha
 * Squirm leaves for breakfast
<DigiGram_> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> DigiGram_: There isn't a pot on
<DigiGram_> its okay, trying to quit anycase
<DigiGram_> anyone here knows about a company looking for Chemical or Process Engineers?
<Kerbero> sasol maybe?
<Kerbero> but sorry no, i don't
<DigiGram_> nah, Sasol would be my dream, but getting in....
<superfly> DigiGram_: you never know until you try...
<DigiGram_> oh but I've tried several times, trying again :)
<superfly> reminds me, I need to apply at Pixar again
<DigiGram_> do you do animation?
<DigiGram_> oh where for art though 10-o-clock
<superfly> DigiGram_: no, I'm a developer
<superfly> so I'd be doing C++ there
<DigiGram_> cool
<sakhi> Morning
<DigiGram_> morning sakhi
<superfly> yo sakhi, long time no see
<Kilos> afternoon superfly and others
<jrgns> morning
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<DigiGram> afternoon Kilos
<Kilos> hi DigiGram 
<DigiGram> why oh why, downloaded an app, 81MB for the install. Install it, take the exe and ther you go, the 5MB exe is all you need to copy over to wine to run it... you don't need the other 76MB. No ill effects, no missing saves or settings... wth
<Kilos> winsucks
<DigiGram> das ture
<DigiGram> *true
<Kilos> or/and microstinks
<DigiGram> but why oh why so many people swears by them,,,
<Kilos> good marketing and they were available to the normal pc user first
<DigiGram> true
<DigiGram> and were more user friendly.
<Squirm> yay
<Squirm> my car just passed COR
<Kilos> now peeps scared to try somethig new even though win gives them gray hairs
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> yay Squirm 
<Squirm> my first car
<DigiGram> even people that uses Android is to scared to go to something else... ai
<Squirm> hopefully it'll be on my name beginning of next week
<Kilos> peeps get in a groove and battle to get the guts to try get out
<DigiGram> I think one of the issues some of my IT-loving friends have, is games
<Kilos> i was too stupid to stay in the winsucks groove
<Kilos> yip games are a big drawcard
<Squirm> I have an 80Gb windows 7 partition
<Squirm> for when I feel the need(not that often)
<Squirm> then I have a program which mounts my other 1.9Tb of space into windows
<DigiGram> windows 7 is to slow for any games on my hom laptop anycase hehe
<Squirm> ext4 formatted
<Kilos> yeah 7 is a hog. xp was much better
<DigiGram> Personally I prefer 7 over xp, especially at work where I need to use MS Office
<Kilos> i tried yesterday to install AOE3 to 7. what a job
<Kilos> warning: know compatibility issues
<Kilos> known
<DigiGram> hehe yeah, AOE3 has some issues
<Kilos> works kiff on xp
<DigiGram> small setting you change and it works great afterwards
<Kilos> spent hours with all those settings and thing
<Kilos> and the troubleshooter
<DigiGram> 32bit or 64bit?
<Kilos> 32
<Kilos> then pc wouldnt boot this morning till i had disconnected the win drive
<Kilos> now 7 will die
<DigiGram> lol
<Kilos> i actually hope billy boy gets some of the pain ms has given me
<Kilos> cant hope he gets the pain they have given everyone
<Kilos> he wont last 10 mins
<DigiGram> I did an online Crypto course, had some issues, one guy asked me what OS I use.. I was so embarred to say Win7 lol... had to use windows as I can't for the life of me get iBurst working with the linux driver
<Kilos> haha
<DigiGram> but there is one suite I despise more than MS... Novell
<DigiGram> wow, now thats a HOG
<DigiGram> i3's suffer to log on to the network...
<Kilos> wow
<DigiGram> I hacked my way onto the network on Ubuntu with some 3rd party tools. One day the network failed, IT told us the servers are down, the whole building won't be able to go on the network...
<DigiGram> only my computer had access :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well done
<DigiGram> intranet access, Novell Access and internet access lol
<Kilos> bbl
<DigiGram> any of you used Firefox Aurora?
<superfly> Aurora
<DigiGram> I see now its just a cutting edge version of Firefox, so its fine
<superfly> ya
<superfly> and with the speed that Firefox is releasing stuff these days, there's no reason to install Aurora
<superfly> though Firefox is still not as "fast" as Chrome
<DigiGram> well that depends on your network
<DigiGram> we are limited to 10 connections, so Chrome SUCKS over here
<superfly> DigiGram: I meant in terms of releases
<DigiGram> ah hehe
<DigiGram> sorry
<superfly> I don't like Chrome anyways
<DigiGram> its not bad, and many of the puppy linux variants comes with chromium so I learned to like it, but I prefer FF
<Squirm> I prefer chrome :)
<Squirm> hasn't let me down yet
<Squirm> FF on the other hand, after 6 months of using it, it got unbearably slow
<DigiGram> I think its largely personal taste...
<DigiGram> 6months?? don't you ever format? hehe kidding
<Squirm> I moved to a debian over a on 25May 2011
<Squirm> s/over a//
<Squirm> haven't formatted since
<DigiGram> nah, I break stuff way to often
<Squirm> yep
<Squirm> same
<Squirm> doesn't mean I need to format though
<DigiGram> true
<Squirm> and if I do, I have a seperate /home partition
<Squirm> so I can format my root partition and still get to keep my data
<Squirm> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Squirm> /dev/sda1              19G   13G  5.0G  72% /
<Squirm> /dev/sda5             826G  446G  338G  57% /home
<Squirm> /dev/sda4              71G   63G  8.0G  89% /media/windows
<Squirm> /dev/sdb1             917G  537G  334G  62% /media/disk2
<Squirm> disk2 has games and series on
<Squirm> that's it
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> still building myself a collection
<Squirm> oh look, lunch time
<DigiGram> 537G, its coming on I see.. but you still need to fill that 334 lol
 * Squirm nods
<Squirm> bbl
<tonberryE352> so little space...
<DigiGram> we can't all afford 23TB at the moment
<tonberryE352> 23 is slight overkill...
<tonberryE352> even for me
<DigiGram> lol
<DigiGram> someone on our intranet has 23TB worth of data, no idea how much free space
<DigiGram> and no, its not a server for some kind of bussiness
<DigiGram> s/ss/s
<DigiGram> mmm, been a while since i've used sed
<tonberryE352> wonder how many pcs he needs for that much space
<DigiGram> one
<tonberryE352> fancy sata expansion card?
<tonberryE352> or just lots of usb drives?
<DigiGram> if you remind me I'll upload a pic of his setup to imgbay, network is just down on our side currently
<DigiGram> couple of data cards
<DigiGram> *sata
<tonberryE352> ah
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> 8*3TB comes close though
<Kerbero> 8 is the most sata ports i've seen on a desktop board
<acherv> hi
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday magespawn 
<Kilos> hi acherv  you here too?
<Kilos> thats good
<acherv> Kilos: hi
<Kilos> hi morgs 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<morgs> hi Kilos 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<magespawn> finally got the quassel sorted the router was blocking the incoming port
<magespawn> blondie here forgot to redo it when I reset the router
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so is gc active again
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee time
<Maaz> It is always coffee time!
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<DigiGram> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> DigiGram: Okay
<magespawn> Maaz coffe please
<Maaz> magespawn: Go get it yourself!
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Alrighty
<magespawn> hah
<magespawn> bot needs to learn typos
<Maaz> magespawn: Excuse me?
<DigiGram> lol
<magespawn> Maaz is it noce to be a bot
<magespawn> Maaz is it nice to be a bot
<DigiGram> *nice
<magespawn> Maaz is it nice to be a bot?
<magespawn> Maaz are you a bot?
<Maaz> magespawn: Huh?
<magespawn> bot snack
<Maaz> :)
<DigiGram> I actually once had a chat with a bot, only after about 20 lines I thought, is this person a bit dumb, then I figured it's a bot that gave the same replies every time... was impressed though
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos, DigiGram and magespawn!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<DigiGram> thankyou Maaz
<DigiGram> Maaz thanks
<Maaz> DigiGram: Okay :-)
<magespawn> lol@DigiGram
<Kilos> i did that with maaz when i first came here
<magespawn> later all
<DigiGram> bye
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<DigiGram> cheers all, see again tomorrow
 * Squirm yawns
<Kilos> yawn squirms
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<Kilos> magespawn, you bit clever
<Kilos> can you make a mail server on win7
<magespawn> i think you can Kilos using something like xampp
<Kilos> is it then like gmail but on your own pc
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> like a private mail client?
<magespawn> not as good but in theory yes
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> why?
<Kilos> im tired of gmail blocking anything that might be an executable file
<Kilos> even renamed to .hah 
<magespawn> would be easier to set up another free account
<magespawn> at yahoo maybe
<Kilos> i dont trust yahoo at all
<Kilos> seen too many peeps hacked there
<magespawn> pick another or maybe a file sharing service like ubuntu-one or dropbox
<Kilos> lost too much when ubuntuone stopped syncing halfway
<Kilos> is there no way to mail direct to another pc
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi quick Kilos ;)
<smile> :D
<magespawn> setting up your own mail server means you have to do all sorts of other things
<Kilos> as long as they free thats not to bad
<Kilos> maybe i will try ubuntuone again and send smaller amounts up not one fat iso
<magespawn> it has to do with routing and stuff.
<Kilos> oh my, i got a headache already
<Kilos> lemme look at dropbox
 * smile hugs Kilos
<smile> :)
<Kilos> lol ty smile 
<magespawn> there are others too
<Kilos> ty magespawn will look at db fist
<magespawn> np Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: don't set up your own mail server, gmail is not a mail server, it's a mail client
<superfly> a mail server involves a lot of things and can very easily go wrong
<Kilos> ok ty superfly 
<Squirm> evening
<charlvn> good evening
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<bmg505> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> bmg505: Okay
<bmg505> long day
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Alrighty
<charlvn> sorry for missing the meeting
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<charlvn> does someone have the link to the notes?
<charlvn> i was extremely busy on monday, was running around the whole day
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<charlvn> the morning i was busy painting and the afternoon shopping
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<magespawn> superfly got quassel running properly
<charlvn> Maaz: where's the cremora?
<Maaz> charlvn: *blink*
<superfly> magespawn: word!
<charlvn> inside or on top?
<superfly> magespawn: did you figure out what the problem was?
<bmg505> how about on top and inside :)
<Kilos> hi bmg505 
<magespawn> router was blocking all incoming from the wan side of the network
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn, bmg505, magespawn and Kilos!
<bmg505> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> bmg505: No problem
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<magespawn> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Okay :-)
<magespawn> brb going to help wife.
<Kilos> i got 2 things in my startup applications called
<Kilos> No Name No Description
<Kilos> what might they be and is it safe to delete them
<Kilos> or just untick?
<zeref> whats their command?
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> shows empty if i go edit
<zeref> remove
<Kilos> ok ty
<user1> hi all
<user1> quit
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> that was short and sweet hey
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> netsplits galore again
<Kilos> wb all you lost sheep
<Kilos> it didnt get you superfly 
<superfly> no, it just did it's "ping timeout" on me
<Kilos> whats the friends they talking about
<Kilos> nickserv chanserv and friends
<Kilos> wb sakhi 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<superfly> Kilos: all the IRC services
<Kilos> oh ya ty sir
<magespawn> hey
<acherv> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> howdy acherv
<smile> bye :)
<smile> good night :)
<magespawn> superfly (or anybody) know much about ipv4 and ip v6?
<magespawn> cheers smile
<smile> bye magespawn :D
<superfly> magespawn: that's a very broad topic, what do you want to know?
<acherv> magespawn: ???
<magespawn> well a socket is for eg 123.123.123.123:23 right? ip address and port number
<magespawn> for ssh or telnet or whatever
<magespawn> how would you write the same socket in ip v6?
<Kilos> hi acherv 
<charlvn> magespawn: there's no difference, you just use the ipv6 address instead of the ipv4 address
<charlvn> good question about how you use the port though
<magespawn> okay but ipv6 already has the : with the extra set of digits
<nuvolari> o.O
<charlvn> yeah exactly
<nuvolari> where have I been?
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<magespawn> so do : and add the port afterwards?
<charlvn> typically, you can specify the port separately
<charlvn> no that won't work
<magespawn> hey nuvolari
<charlvn> if you use python the port should be a separate parameter in most cases
<charlvn> if you use it in a browser, you wrap the ipv6 address in square brackets
<charlvn> for example, [::1]:80
<charlvn> then it's also distinct what the port is
<magespawn> i was just thinking for a terminal ssh session
<charlvn> oh i see
<charlvn> no then you specify the port as a separate parameter
<charlvn> the -p in ssh or -P for scp
<acherv> Kilos: hi
<nuvolari> howdy magespawn 
<nuvolari> are you well?
<Kilos> lol you hoping he doesnt get sick before the weekend nuvolari ?
<magespawn> yes and yourself nuvolari?
<nuvolari> magespawn: doing well thank you
<nuvolari> who oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> magespawn, 
<nuvolari> ah
<nuvolari> yeah, are you about to catch a cold magespawn ?
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> no I don't get sick
<magespawn> ty charlvn
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm y
<charlvn> np magespawn 
<nuvolari> magespawn: you just jinxed yourself right now
<magespawn> well I do but very rarely, and almost never for long 
<magespawn> that could get a bit confusing, ip v6 or ipv4 with a port.
<magespawn> brb fish two time.
<magespawn> right back
<Kilos> when you guys have your ubuntu hour dont forget pics hey for the report
<Kilos> nuvolari, ^^
<Kilos> forget the helicopter for one day
<Kilos> i go sleep now night all of you. see you tomorrow
<Cantide> night Kilos o_o;
 * Kilos waves on his way out
<nuvolari> ack :-/
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kilos oom, is dit net ek of verloor die wortels hulle kleur in die asyn?
<Maaz> nuvolari: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Squirm> does setuid and setgid on a directory then make make new content of that directory inherit it's parents permissions?
<Squirm> du
<Squirm> wrong window
<magespawn> anybody know about the hp n40L g7 micro server?
<magespawn> later all
<Squirm> bye magespawn 
<nuvolari> hrr :-/
<nuvolari> any jQuery fundis around?
<Squirm> not I
<Squirm> I'm off
<Squirm> sleep well people
<superfly> nuvolari: I've used it a bit, and written the odd plugin
<nuvolari> superfly: what could I be doing wrong that the alert doesn't come up in http://slexy.org/view/s2WGMOOa5d ? I've followed some part of the example from jquery's documentation
<nuvolari> the post is successful
<superfly> nuvolari: are you using Firebug?
<nuvolari> chromium's web tool. There's no javascript exception
<nuvolari> let me try firebux
<nuvolari> *firebug
<superfly> nuvolari: javascript doesn't really throw exceptions
<superfly> nuvolari: but with Firebug you can step through the JavaScript
<nuvolari> well, it didn't squeek out any notification :P
<nuvolari> ok, i'll have a look
<nuvolari> thanks superfly 
<zeref> sigh, here we go again with the gnome-shell segfaults
<superfly> nuvolari: http://slexy.org/view/s20mHJr9xl
<nuvolari> superfly: ah, XSS 
<nuvolari> superfly: I'm new to this, cut me some slack :P
<nuvolari> I just used what they had in the example
<nuvolari> but thanks for the tip
<nuvolari> noo :-/ I already hate javascript again
<nuvolari> hmm. it refreshes the page instantly, that's why I don't see any response
<nuvolari> but doesn't make sense
<nuvolari> wb ChanServ 
<nuvolari> wb superfly 
 * nuvolari was the noob
<nuvolari> it's working now :>
<superfly> nuvolari: pray tell what was the problem?
<nuvolari> first off, XSS, then I had the wrong response type returning from the service
<nuvolari> not sure about the XSS now :? it's been a while. Let me see if I can do it the way I started off with
<nuvolari> "XMLHttpRequest cannot load http://localhost:8080/openjpa-sandbox/rest/test/post. Origin null is not allowed by Access-Control-Allow-Origin"
<nuvolari> while accessing the page from "file:///home/johan/workspace/sandbox/bootstrap-example/index.html"
<charlvn> goeie nacht!
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-23
<Squirm> bbl guys
<Squirm> jhb today
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<Kilos> all others
<Kilos> lurkers too
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<jrgns> ninring
<jrgns> anyone playing capture the flag at https://stripe-ctf.com
<jrgns> nirning = morning
<jrgns> ?
<superfly> seriously Freenode, that's enough
<Trixar_za> What did freenode do now?
<superfly> Trixar_za: this ping timeout thing... there's a pattern to it, if you look at the number of seconds
<Trixar_za> Of course there is. But it's a ratbox derivative so it shouldn't be so bad. Well compared to say UnrealIRCd.
<DigiGram> Good afternoon all
<zeref_work> morning peeps
<zeref_work> hi DigiGram 
<superfly> hi DigiGram, zeref_work
<charlvn> goeie morgen
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<DigiGram> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> DigiGram: Yessir
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn and DigiGram!
<DigiGram> Maaz, your the best
<Maaz> DigiGram: What?
<DigiGram> Maaz, thanx
<Maaz> DigiGram: Sorry...
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi SilverCode 
<SilverCode> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi charlvn DigiGram zeref_work Trixar_za 
<DigiGram> hi Kilos
<zeref_work> hmmm
<Kilos> strange greeting for an articulate person
<zeref_work> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> lol
<zeref_work> lol
<zeref_work> last night was a mere, comp keep crashing gnome-shell segfaults
<zeref_work> s/crashing/crashing,/
<Kilos> eish
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> kerpt
<Kilos> kept
<Kilos> you dont use unity zeref_work 
<Kilos> gnome shell is gnome 3 hey?
<zeref_work> nope, didn't fit well with me.
<Kilos> with or without top and bottom panels
<zeref_work> unity and gnome-shell both sit on gnome 3 :) just different shells
<Kilos> well it seems slower to go launcher and dash all the time
<zeref_work> gnome-shell only has a top panel
<Kilos> wonder why they dropped the bottom one. was useful adding lotsa workspaces there
<zeref_work> the issue for me was when i hovered over to the dash, it would take bout 3 seconds to become visible
<zeref_work> gnome-shell workspaces are dynamic
<Kilos> i dunno what that means
<zeref_work> it's starts with 2, then if you add a program to the second workpaces a third one appears
<Kilos> with them in bottom panel i could click to the running app i wanted
<Kilos> oh and where does it show them?
<zeref_work> on the right, but only if you go to the activities section
<zeref_work> *top left*
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> i really liked gnome2
<Kilos> was easy for me to use
<zeref_work> true, with the shell, i'm more productive, keyboard short-cut keys ftw
<Kilos> whats the keybpoard shortcut to switch workspaces
<Kilos> and then its through the list hey
<Kilos> not each individual one
<Kilos> i have 9 and last is for mail 8 is pidgin 7 is xchat 1 is iftop
<Kilos> that leaves 5 to do other things on
<zeref_work> Crtl+Alt + arrow keys
<Kilos> with unitys launcher one can at least go to the app running
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+ws number could work for me
<zeref_work> also, when i ways using unity, the dash section would not show a list of applications, even when i searched
<zeref_work> s/ways/was/
<Kilos> yeah you gotta type the one you want in
<Kilos> lotsa time wasted
<zeref_work> yeah, but noting popped up :/
<zeref_work> *nothing
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> mine at least shows whats available when you get to 3rd letter
 * superfly is wondering what a "mere" is
<Kilos> in what context superfly 
<Kilos> as in  a thing
<superfly> <zeref_work> last night was a mere, comp keep crashing gnome-shell segfaults
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> not sure what a "comp" is either, but that one I deduce to be a "computer"
<Kilos> ya pc
<Kilos> peeps lazy to type
<smile> hi :)
<Kilos> hi smile psydroid 
<smile> hi Kilos psydroid :p
<psydroid> hi Kilos of smile
<smile> Kilos van smile? o.O
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> Kilos: you are my property :p
<smile> You belong to me. lol xD
<Kilos> i belong to the big boss
<Kilos> who made heaven and earth
<DigiGram> hey guys, stupid question, but what is a good Antivirus for ubuntu? And don't give me the: "you don't need one", since the auditors doesn't understand it
<Squirm> DigiGram: lol
<Squirm> I have never put an antivirus onto my pc :P
<Squirm> maybe ClamAV? never used it, even on windows
<Squirm> it's actually the only linux AV I know of
<Squirm> ...or can think of at this point in time
<smile> Kilos: :)
<DigiGram> the problem is I need to name the Antivirus and the Firewall I'm using, and the auditors are pharmacists whose computer knowledge stops at Excell (not all pharmacists, only these 80+ yo ones)
<Squirm> DigiGram: oh look here
<Squirm> http://free.avg.com/us-en/download.prd-alf
<DigiGram> I'm going to get bitten by the fact that the server works over WiFi, so I'll have to explain that already, don't want to get into an argument over AV, so I'll rather just install one
<DigiGram> I also thought AVG makes one
<Squirm> never tried it on linux
<DigiGram> internet is just a bit shaky today, upgrades
<Kilos> avg is junk
<DigiGram> for some reason my IRC works
<Squirm> lol Kilos 
<Kilos> avast much better
<Squirm> I've used AVG free for years
<Kilos> avg slows your pc tons Squirm . check out avast free and see the diffs
<Squirm> avg free is fine
<DigiGram> I'll get ClamAV
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I agree with Squirm
<DigiGram> its more for the smoke and mirros than anything else
<Kilos> eskom and their contractors etc all use avast because of bugs getting through avg
<Squirm> the paid avg, that's hectic
<Kilos> clamav is in the repos
<Squirm> I also don't install link scanner and id protection
<Trixar_za> For windows, AVG is the best free AV program ;P
<Kilos> and gufw firewall
<Kilos> never Trixar_za 
<DigiGram> how do I get the firewall's name in ubuntu? stupid Q I know
<Kilos> ufw
<Kilos> or gufw graphic
<Trixar_za> The best paid option is Kaspersky
<Squirm> DigiGram: ufw = Ubuntu Firewall
<DigiGram> thanx
<Trixar_za> Well, Avast isn't bad, but I still prefer AVG :P
<Squirm> I used not32 for less than a month a few years back
<Squirm> otherwise I've been using avg free
<Trixar_za> Don't you mean Nod32?
<zeref_work> itsn't  ufw installed by default?
<Kilos> Trixar_za, if you get onto a slower pc you will see how avg kills performance
<Squirm> zeref_work: should be
<Kilos> avast doesnt
<Squirm> Trixar_za: I don't know how the t got in there
<Squirm> my mind must have wandered mid word
<Trixar_za> Kilos: Not as bad as... Norton
<Kilos> lol
 * Squirm hides
<Squirm> run for your lives!
 * Kilos runs
<Squirm> AV which must not be named... has been named!
<Kilos> DigiGram, is this on a ubuntu pc?
<DigiGram> yes it is Kilos
<Kilos> then use whats in the repos
<Squirm> anyways. I'm off for a bit. if I don't see you all later, I'll be on my way to jbh
<DigiGram> bye Squirm 
<Squirm> jb
<Squirm> jhb
<Kilos> avast has a version for linux but i couldnt get it to work
<Squirm> I wonder if I should be driving
<DigiGram> I'm trying Kilos, something wrong with that pc's inet though
 * Squirm ponders
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> toods Squirm 
<Trixar_za> Later Squirm
<Trixar_za> :p
<Kilos> Maaz, google best antivirus for ubuntu 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "Top things to do after installing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Precise Pangolin ..." http://www.unixmen.com/201204-top-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-2/ :: "[SOLVED] VirtualBox - Best anti-virus? - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2000569 :: "List of Free Antivirus Software for Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin ..." http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/list-of-free-antivirus-software-for-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ :
<zeref_work> virtualbox???
<Kilos> thats if you got winsucks in a box
<Kilos> a virtual drive in your ubuntu with ms on
<DigiGram> I prefer vmware over virtualbox
<DigiGram> cool, ClamAV installed, now I just need to remember to connect this pc to the internet once in a while
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> Well, an AV program isn't really needed for a Linux system. Linux can't get windows viruses and there are only a handful of Linux viruses out there - but they need to ask your permission before they can do any REAL damage.
<DigiGram> I know Trixar_za thats why I didn't bother with this earlier on, but the auditors wan't to see an AV
<Trixar_za> Ah, management
<Trixar_za> Got to Love 'em
<Trixar_za> :P
<DigiGram> Can't open/parse the config file... ai tog
<Trixar_za> Where is the config file?
<DigiGram> /etc/clamav/freshclam.conf going to check perms quickly
<Kilos> you can use clamtk for a graphic interface
<Kilos> or whatever its called
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install clamtk
<DigiGram> installing
<DigiGram> but as long as I can prove it is installed (clamscan -V) its fine
<Kilos> lol oh wont they wanna see it
<Kilos> cli will be hard for them
<DigiGram> I must just make screenshot of the terminal with $clamscan -V and $ufw version then they are fine
<Kilos> ah
<DigiGram> and maybe the crontab
<Trixar_za> Wait
<Trixar_za> You just need screenshots of the terminal commands - so it doesn't have to be real? Oo
<Trixar_za> Oh wait. Management. Nevermind
<DigiGram> lol
<DigiGram> should the need arise to check it, it should be here
<Trixar_za> lol. You could probably write a simple bash script that uses sleep and they won't be able to tell
<DigiGram> lol yeah
<DigiGram> but its easier to just install ClamAV
<DigiGram> update once a month
<DigiGram> and run daily via cron
<Kilos> bbnn
<Trixar_za> bbl
<smile-bezig> bye everyone :)
<Kilos> toods smile-bezig 
<smile-bezig> :D
<DigiGram> http://www.hellopeter.com/virgin-active-south-africa/complaints/virgin-actime-renew-contract-after-i-asked-to-stop-876473
<DigiGram> darn, spelling error in the title, ai ai
<Kilos> who is a dropbox expert here??
<Kilos> can ian get stuff straight off my pc with it or must stuff go up there like ubuntuone??
<DigiGram> as far as I know is drobbox just as Google Drive (and I guess ubuntuone)
<DigiGram> you need to upload what you want people to access
<Kilos> ty DigiGram 
<Kilos> all the dropbox users arent here
<DigiGram> 3months worth of work, zipped to a mere 37.7KB :(
<DigiGram> and 18.9KB of that is the company logo they gave me...
<zeref> what was the project?
<Kilos> lol
<DigiGram> almost like a point of sale application but with some extra logging, specified forms for certain operations and some form of stock keeping
<DigiGram> done in Python, so its all text files
<zeref> hmmm
<inetpro> Kilos: dropbox is just like ubuntuone, basically it's a simple application that is set to synchronise a local folder with an online storage server
<zeref> why not use something like sqlite
<zeref> DigiGram: ^^
<Kilos> ty inetpro just trying to work my way through all the tour and stuff
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> nothing simple and straight forward
<DigiGram> zeref It would've takem me longer to figure out how to write a frontend for a sqlite database
<zeref> oh, so there is no gui?
<DigiGram> but i do agree in the end it would've been better, I just don't have the time to learn sql right now
<DigiGram> the gui is done in PyQt and uses secured flatfiles
<zeref> cross platform?
<DigiGram> it is, but its only going to be used no Winblows
<inetpro> Kilos: you just create a folder in the ~/Dropbox folder and share it with the other party and when he accepts the share you will get a notification, once that is confirmed any file you drop in there will eventually be seen by that person
<inetpro> or the other way around
<inetpro> the only trouble you might run into is if you're using KDE, this stuff is not built for KDE yet
<inetpro> but it's not rocket science and can be made to work for KDE
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ty inetpro its getting the folder from here to the one up there that sucks
<inetpro> Kilos: now you may have top rephrase, not sure I understand your message
<inetpro> to rephrase*
<DigiGram> the uploading part?
<Kilos> i am there with my browser
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> huh?
<DigiGram> he is using the webinterface?
<Kilos> now its downloading dropbox for the third time
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> when i try open it here it says i gotta use some demon stuff
<DigiGram> the demon stuff are the worst!
<DigiGram> rather go for something with a cleaner spirit...
<DigiGram> lol
<DigiGram> sorry, just had to
<inetpro> Kilos: did you not install nautilus-dropbox ?
<Kilos> yay at long last it is actually opening here
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: and what was wrong with ubuntuone? Why not just stick with that?
<charlvn> good afternoon
<charlvn> hi inetpro, long time no speak you
<charlvn> *speak to
<charlvn> hi Kilos, DigiGram 
<inetpro> hi charlvn
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Kilos> um
<DigiGram> hi charlvn 
<Kilos> looking for an easier way inetpro 
<Kilos> stuffup by ian
<DigiGram> I love Hellopeter.... easiest way to sort issues out...
<inetpro> Kilos: what can be easier, it's exactly the same process
<Kilos> i gave him my ubuntuone info so he could get in as me and take stuff
<inetpro> it is extremely easy
<Kilos> now he cant get in to ubuntuone as him because win7 wont completely remove all stuff from ubuntuone
<Kilos> so he cant get himself there 
<inetpro> the one is just called ubuntuone and the other happens to be called dropbox
<inetpro> both work across platforms
<Kilos> no amount of add/remove and registry cleaners has been successful yet
<Kilos> thats why i am on dropbox because of the hassles with ubuntuone on his pc
<DigiGram> I prefer Google Drive, with absolutely no good argument for it...
<DigiGram> hehe
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> found a tiny icon on top panel and there is the dropbox thing
<Kilos> why didnt it open straight away
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> 23/08 15:08:59 <inetpro> Kilos: did you not install nautilus-dropbox ?
<Kilos> that was the first thing i installed inet`
<Kilos> inetpro, 
<inetpro> so what happens when you right-click on the dropbox icon?
<Kilos> in dash i get nothing from right clicking anything
<inetpro> Kilos: not in dash
<inetpro> in the top panel
<Kilos> open folder, launch website
<Kilos> and more
<inetpro> and then you click 'open folder'?
<inetpro> and then you get what?
<Kilos> photos, public , wolf and more
<inetpro> ok, so what is the problem?
<Kilos> man i didnt see that tiny icon up there
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> when you go dash + app it must open not got hide a tiny icon in top panel
<inetpro> nee 
<Kilos> everything else open the app
<Kilos> opens
<inetpro> this is not a normal app
<Kilos> this thing makes i tiny icon in top panel
<Kilos> lolol i noticed
<inetpro> it's a backend service
<inetpro> you're not supposed to mess with it
<Kilos> but i have it now
<Kilos> will know where to find it
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> how do you use it then if you not going to open it
<inetpro> you just drop a file in the correct folder and forget
<Kilos> lol ya if the folders are open
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: np
<Kilos> now to try it ou5
<Kilos> out as well
<inetpro> Kilos: you can even do it on the cli
<Kilos> nee man gonoeg is genoeg
<inetpro> just go vi a test file in a dropbox folder and a few moments later you should see the same file on the web interface or any systems linked to the account
<Kilos> lemme drag and drop the things info
<Kilos> sjoe ek sukkel met my volk
<inetpro> just be aware of the continues communication between your PC and dropbox to ensure that everything is in sync both ways all the time
<Kilos> as soon as ian has what he wants i gonna remove dropbox and ubuntuone
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> dont need stuff online not working
<inetpro> it's got it's good purposes, it's free, use it
<inetpro> just manage your data
 * bakuman is mal oor sy dropbox
<Kilos> lol yo bakuman 
<bakuman> hi :D
<DigiGram> I accidently set cubby (tried all sorts of online syncing etc) folder as my desktop and uploaded about 5GB's of data... not on my uncapped account...
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> that can only hurt
<DigiGram> luckily I had some extra gigs that carried over from the previous month
<DigiGram> but our uploads are VERY slow, so I can just wonder how long it took...
<DigiGram> cheers, enjoy your evenings
<Kilos> cheers DigiGram 
<Kilos> you only come erew days??
<Kilos> here as well
<DigiGram-away> p.s. for now yes, helping my wife with some projects, so don't have time in the evenings to chat
<DigiGram-away> when I get my electronics up and running again I can sit and chat/help/lurk in the evenings
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and they called him charley
<Kilos> he fell outa the sky like the winds of july
<Trixar_za> It alsways surprises me when people try running Windows programs on a Linux system and then asks "Why didn't it work?"
<Trixar_za> always*
<Trixar_za> I know it shouldn't surprise me anymore, but it does.
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> is pc suite pcsuite for xp or has each make of fone got their own pc suite
<zeref> ?
<zeref> !#$%@*!
<zeref> firefox keeps crashing, and there is nothing in the logs...:/
<Trixar_za> Clear the cookies and cache
<Trixar_za> For some reason that works (you may have to start it in safe mode)
<zeref> yep, i did that
<zeref> :(
<Kilos> i go eat
<smile-bezig> Kilos: have a good meal
<smile-bezig> :)
<Trixar_za> Then I have no clue. Firefox has become a real pain the last few years
<superfly> I dunno, for me it hasn't...  Chrome on the other hand...
<smile-bezig> I'm using Firefox for most of the websites I visit :)
<smile-bezig> But I need Google Chrome for Flash content
<smile-bezig> I don't like to fuck up Firefox with Flash :p
<Trixar_za> Ah I see Firefox is at 14.0.1 now
<zeref> i had a flash update last night.....hmmmmmm
 * Trixar_za just updated from Firefox 11
<smile-bezig> Trixar_za: yes :)
<smile-bezig> I'm following the development closely :)
<smile-bezig> To update the Mozilla Firefox page on the Dutch Wikipedia :)
<Trixar_za> What?
<Trixar_za> It has a Speed dial now?
<Trixar_za> For Shame Firefox
<Kilos> have you guys tried opera
<Kilos> i see no diffs between browsing with opera and ff
<smile-bezig> Trixar_za: yes, you can disable it
<smile-bezig> :)
<Kilos> what does ff do better than epiphany and the others
<Trixar_za> It was the first of it's kind. That's what it did better.
<Trixar_za> :P
<smile-bezig> Kilos: yes I did. It's not loading CSS fluenty
<Kilos> aprt from updating all the time
<smile-bezig> Kilos: the addons! :p
<Trixar_za> Also it doesn't whore itself to GNOME
<Trixar_za> (like epiphany)
<smile-bezig> And WebM support :)
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> if you're a web developer, then firefox 's add-on are almost mandatory
<Kilos> oh its not just a browser like with me
<superfly> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> hi Pankreas 
<Pankreas> Evening Kilos 
<Pankreas> anybody here know about android and wireless?
<Pankreas> in ubuntu
<Kilos> i go bath, bbl
<Pankreas> enjoy.
<Kilos> ty will do
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi there magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> i run ff on my droid too
<Kilos> maybe its all the updating turned me against the fox
<Kilos> 30m every few weeks
<Kilos> i even have updating locked here in synaptic
<Kilos> so lekker summer is nearly here. think this is gonna be a hot one
<Kilos> now i can shave and cut hair again
<Kilos> starting to look like a voortrekker
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> this looks promising http://info.p2pu.org/2012/08/21/its-alive-the-mechanical-mooc-offers-gentle-intro-to-python/
<magespawn> so does this 
<magespawn>  http://openstudy.com/
<smile-bezig> bye! :)
<Kilos> toods smile-bezig 
<smile-bezig> good night :)
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile-bezig> thanks, you too
<smile-bezig> :)
<Kilos> that open study does look good hey magespawn 
<Kilos> imagine studying with 100,000 other peeps
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> lots on input
<magespawn> of
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> wish they had these kinda things when i was young and sexy
<Kilos> useless now only being sexy
<magespawn> the first one should also use khaan.org
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> hows them fish and mom?
<Kilos> and how be the fly family??
<Kilos> inetpro, wen jy?
<Kilos> hurry, nearly bed time for ballies
<magespawn> sorry that should be http://www.khanacademy.org 
<magespawn> fish asleep, mom busy studying
<Kilos> what magespawn ?
<magespawn> what what? lol
<magespawn> oh
<Kilos> studying what?
<magespawn> Bcom Accountancy
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> thats great
<magespawn> will be when she is finished
<Kilos> then maybe she will have some time to make my curry
<Kilos> no one here has tried it even
<Kilos> slackers
<magespawn> what curry is that Kilos?
<Kilos> you didnt get the recipe
<magespawn> think I missed that one
<Kilos> i put it on slexy somewhere
<Kilos> ians gf and her sister tried it and even sucked the bones clean afterwards
<magespawn> sounds good
<Kilos> and its mild enough for small kids to ask for more
<magespawn> do you think you could dig it up again?
<Kilos> im looking
<magespawn> ty
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s27n1JXB2B
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> you can even grow curry leaf trees by you i think
<magespawn> the wife says thank you
<magespawn> she has had a craving for a good curry
<Squirm> lo
<Kilos> she is welcome magespawn you will see, best curry you ever tasted
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<Kilos> do pastes stay at the bins ?
<charlvn> Kilos: depends on the bin
<Kilos> slexy.org
 * Squirm yawns
<Squirm> Kilos: sometimes you can set it to stay for a certain amount of time
<Kilos> ah
<charlvn> the default expiration on slexy seems to be unlimited
<charlvn> some delete all pastes after say 30 days
<charlvn> but this one seems to keep the pastes then
<charlvn> of course, there is no guarantees
<charlvn> if the whole site goes down for example, the pastes also go lost
<charlvn> unless you can find it archived somewhere else, for example, the internet archive
<Kilos> ah not important. wanted to save my recipe there
<charlvn> Kilos: for redundancy you can paste it on multiple sites
<Kilos> pc goes down more than slexy
<Kilos> no man its not that important
<charlvn> ok :)
<Kilos> and now mrs mage has it
<Kilos> and mrs pro i think
<charlvn> i work for itc services so i think in terms of redundancy and stuff :)
<charlvn> failovers, backups, etc
<Kilos> ah
<charlvn> yeah it's like second nature
<charlvn> just came back from painting my new appartment, a bit tired now
<charlvn> going to watch a movie
<Kilos> enjoy
<charlvn> thanks!
<charlvn> bbl
<Kilos> chow now
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. bb morrow
<zeref> hmmm, youtube videos in unity are in blue
<zeref> not in gnome-shell
<Squirm> almost sleep time
<magespawn> later all
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-24
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<superfly> Kilos: hasn't slap! :-P
<superfly> bah, stupid autockrre
<Kilos> havent slept ?
<superfly> yes, that
<Kilos> why wassup superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: no, you must go back to bed
<Kilos> me??
<superfly> my autocorrect is messing me around
<Kilos> i got up to open gates for sis and swaar
<Kilos> they horrible things
<Kilos> first thing i turn off onna cell
<Kilos> dictionary i think its called
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<superfly> it is actually useful
<superfly> when using English
<superfly> not when you're trying to type in Afrikaans 
<superfly> anyways gotta go, got a train to catch
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> go safe
<DigiGram> Good morning everybody
<jrgns> morning
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> hi SilverCode Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hi Kilos
<DigiGram> Why is it neccesary for you to complain before stuff gets done in SA?
<DigiGram> hi all that has joined hehe
<DigiGram> Kilos, SilverCode, Trixar_za 
<SilverCode> Hi
<DigiGram> at least companies tend to respond on Hello Peter
<Trixar_za> True that
<DigiGram> my next mission will be to get my ext HDD replaced by game... eish
<superfly> DigiGram: they respond, pity they don't do anything about it though
<superfly> I complained about Discovery on HelloPeter... they did an "investigation" and told me they would not pay out any more than they already did
<DigiGram> Every time I complained on Hello Peter something good happened
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I used Hellopeter with the crap service I was getting from Neotel. Never got resolved. But it's been nearly 3 years now. Thank you Credit Act.
<Trixar_za> The worse is I tried paying the fee back. But they're financial department made it impossible - like they didn't want the money. They even add a 6 month late fee on to it which we even offered to pay.
<Trixar_za> Then they tried getting a lawyer to blacklist me - but I sent said lawyer the email conversations and she actually turned around and made a case against Neotel
<superfly> heh
<DigiGram> lol
<Trixar_za> I mean, there is bad service and then there is just complete incompetence. I'm just glad the Credit act makes it so I now owe them nothing :/
<superfly> In an e-mail to me... "We need to move you across to the SFTP now that you’re in production to ensure the security of your data until you collect the files. You will need an SFTP Client – do you have one?"
<superfly> I replied with, "I'm using Linux, it comes built in."
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I got asked that once if I have putty installed for ssh access. I had a similar reply
<afrodeity> maaz make some coffee
<Maaz> afrodeity: *blink*
<afrodeity> maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for afrodeity!
<DigiGram> lol superfly 
<zeref_work> @%$@#!, MS access kept crashing during test
<DigiGram> I guess thats why you don't use Access.... or so they told me, I'm too daft for any database app
<zeref_work> i dont know why we use access anyway. is it used in industry?
<DigiGram> depends on where you go
<DigiGram> MS products is seen as "easiest", so a normal secretary will use Access, but if you write an app for a purpouse, you will most likely use sqlite
<DigiGram> or be lazy like me and use flatfiles
<zeref_work> <3 sqlite
<zeref_work> used in recently for my program
<Trixar_za> Yeah DigiGram, Familiar is considered "User Friendly"
<DigiGram> lol
<Trixar_za> http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm - See Problem #5
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> Talks about it
<Trixar_za> I still can't use vim to save my life though
<DigiGram> I always end up having to kill the terminal, lol, editors such as vim are above me
<DigiGram> but for ssh access I guess I'll have to learn them
<Trixar_za> I just use nano or pico myself
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> <3 laziness
<zeref_work> nano is awesome
<magespawn> howdy all
<DigiGram> hi hi
<magespawn> hi DigiGram 
<Kilos> hi magespawn DigiGram 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> superfly try http://www.medicalschemes.com/Content.aspx?110 
<magespawn>  or http://cab94.tripod.com/ombudsmn.htm 
<magespawn> later all
<inetpro> DigiGram: try vimtutor
<DigiGram> okay, this will be a stupid read for you guys, but maybe someone spots a grave security mistake I made... hopefully not...  Do you ever need to backup a couple of PC's (Linux, Mac or Windows) to one server hard drive? It's easy. http://beinganengineer3.blogspot.com/2012/08/automatic-daily-backups.html
<Kilos> hehe Hello world
<inetpro> ohi Kilos
<DigiGram> lol
<Kilos> lol hiya inetpro  im chuckling above vimtutor
<Kilos> thats about how far i got
<inetpro> Kilos: did you try it?
<Kilos> you forget hey?
<Kilos> i got byteofpython and that need vi or vim so went vim then vimtutor
<inetpro> Kilos: no serious, did you ever go through the first few pages of at least the basics?
<Kilos> yes i did and then pc crashed or something and didnt get back to it
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> you helped me remember , you and the fly
<inetpro> Kilos: you sure that is not just a standard excuse?
<inetpro> pc crashed, sounds so standard
<Kilos> haha no man i was busy with it for 3 or 4 days then my 80g packed up
<Kilos> fly even said scrap it
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> you forget
<Kilos> when the mbr was messed up and i had to zero the drive to get it going again
<inetpro> haha, how many times did you even do that?
<Kilos> i zeroed the 80g once and its still working with maverick on
<Kilos> but it has had a few clean installs since then
<Kilos> once i installed wine and it crashed me
<Kilos> other times power cuts and other unknow circumstances made me reinstall
<Kilos> or made it easier to reinstall than try fix the prob
<inetpro> I'm quite convinced that you did many if not all of those reinstalls in vain 
<Kilos> most likely
<Kilos> but not all
<inetpro> ok most
<Kilos> dont exagerate
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> ooooh my
<Kilos> thats was a lekker laugh
<inetpro> anyway, your fingers should be able to go through the process without needing your memory these days
<Kilos> ya i can install ubuntu with eyes closed
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<zeref> huuurrmm
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<zeref> Maaz: rooibos
<Maaz> zeref: Excuse me?
<zeref> :O
<smile4> hi all :)
<smile4> is it powerful or powerfull? :)
<inetpro> one l
<smile4> okay, thanks! :)
<smile4> I thought so, but I wasn't sure
<Kilos> hi smile4 
 * smile4 hugs inetpro 
<inetpro> smile4: what IRC client are you using?
<smile4> hi Kilos 
<smile4> Smuxi! :)
<inetpro> hmm...
<smile4> I'm smile, btw ;)
<smile4> but to lazy to log in
<smile4> ^^
<inetpro> with quassel I just enable spell checking 
<smile4> * too
<smile4> inetpro: my client has spell checking too
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<smile4> Maaz: hug
<Maaz> smile4: Huh?
<inetpro> Maaz: ta
<Maaz> Dis 'n groot plesier
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<smile4> Maaz: I love you
<Maaz> smile4 Don't embarrass youself. You aren't a cyber chick
<smile4> I am (not) ^^
<inetpro> lol
<smile4> haha. Maaz is responding xD
<smile> haha, Smuxi doesn't know /ns identify nick pass
<smile> only /ns identify pass
<inetpro> smile: how did you get a wikipedia cloak?
 * DigiGram want to know as well
<smile> inetpro: you need to have enough edits, being a trusted user & ask for it :) there is a wikipedia page about it, i'll look
<inetpro> ahh, makes sense
<smile> http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/IRC/Cloaks <- inetpro 
<DigiGram> mmm, I only have a handfull of edits
<smile> & DigiGram 
<inetpro> smile: tks
<smile> DigiGram: lol. I have more then 20 000 ;)
<DigiGram> nah, I keep my intelligence to myself ;)
<inetpro> wow
<inetpro> smile: how old are you, if I may ask?
<Kilos> haha
<smile> inetpro: 17 :)
<Kilos> baby
<smile> :o
<smile> Can you read Dutch inetpro? ;) http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gebruiker:Smile4ever
<inetpro> smile: yep, being German and speaking Afrikaans I actually find Dutch relatively easy to follow
<smile> My user page is somewhat outdated (the stats) Now counting 21370 edits on 151 wikimedia projects.
<inetpro> smile: very interesting
<smile> Thank you
<inetpro> good to know you, we should be using those nl pages more often to build our af pages on wikipedia
<inetpro> I wish I had a bit of time and energy to teach and convince a few teachers at schools to promote adding content on wikipedia
<smile> You don't have it atm?
<inetpro> hmm... no
 * inetpro should remember to talk to smile when helping the kids with homework :-)
<smile> inetpro: yes, you should ;)
<Kilos> inetpro, he is learning afrikaans as well
<DigiGram> its weekend baby!! See you guys over the weekend, but for now I'm going to see how long I can go without internet.... (10min drive home, so my guess is 15min)
<acherv> hi @all
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> hi acherv 
<acherv> Kilos: whow are u?
<Kilos> ok ty acherv and you?
<acherv> Kilos: how are u? sorry
<acherv> Kilos: cool
<Kilos> thats what i saw
<Kilos> one eye dont read too good
<smile> DigiGram_weekend: bye? :(
<smile> acherv: hi ;)
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> acherv, wb
<Kilos> did you get your ubuntu all sorted out
<acherv> first i download it
<acherv> and Dewald gave me one
<Kilos> a cd?
<acherv> yep
<acherv> ubuntu cd
<Kilos> thats good
<Kilos> so when you gonna install
<acherv> i already install
<Kilos> good and everything working?
<acherv> for now yep
<Kilos> good
<acherv> honestly i spend most of my time to windows 7
<Kilos> yeah happens with lots of guys
<Kilos> no choice
<acherv> tht is no fair but 
<acherv> ists school
<acherv> your guy suppose to do sommething about
<Kilos> it takes time to dethrone billy
<acherv> U guest u know that most of school oblige student to use that windows
<acherv> for me it is unfair
<zeref> zomg
<Kilos> yeah it is but most of the work is still winsucks so we gotta be patient
<zeref> virtualbox or vmware what you have to do in windows :D
<Kilos> format and go ubuntu
<zeref> so our lecturer says we have to buy the full Office suit (word, excel, access) 2010
<acherv> i have both in dualboot
<zeref> we were all like gtfo
<smile> have a good meal all :)
 * smile is going to eat
<acherv> smile: hum enjoy
<smile> thank you
<Kilos> i have it man
<Kilos> lotsa peeps must have it
<Kilos> zeref copy from someone else
<zeref> surprizingly??? very few people have 2010, i have 2007.
<Kilos> ok we try work this out zeref 
<zeref> she said they will be compatablity issues
<zeref> Kilos: dropbox or ubuntuone it :whistles:
<Kilos> lemme see if i have 2010. if not will try get ian to put it in dropbox and you guys go get
<Kilos> lemme look whih one i got and the size
<Kilos> 2011
<Kilos> 562m
<Kilos> too much for me to dropbox
<Kilos> cant you download it somewhere free
<zeref> thing is that i've not seen the compatibility issues....yet
<Kilos> must be able to
<Kilos> http://download.cnet.com/Microsoft-Office-2010/3000-18483_4-75185041.html
<Kilos> http://www.downloadcrew.com/article/26083-microsoft_office_starter
<Kilos> zeref, ^^
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> only starter, it does not have all the bells and whistles
<Kilos> can you go youtube?
<zeref> ?
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJNPWsgUVww
<Kilos> that says complete set
<Kilos>  "How And Where To Get Microsoft Office 2010 (Complete Set) For ..." http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJNPWsgUVww 
<zeref> torrent sites
<inetpro> guys please keep the illegal topics outside of this channel
<inetpro> we do not want to promote that in here
<Kilos> oh sorry inetpro /me didnt know thats illegal
<Kilos> its an old one
<inetpro> Kilos: read the fine print
<Kilos> where
<inetpro> license agreemant
<Kilos> i asked maaz for links
<Kilos> no fine print
<inetpro> haha...
<Kilos> when you got time will you change next meeting date please in topic
<Kilos> 17th september
<inetpro> Kilos: please remind me later, then I'll create a new agenda page and change the topic
<Kilos> ok will doo ty
<Kilos> do as well
<smile> inetpro: You are following me :)
<Kilos> he is working now smile
<Kilos> all the admin stuff for the day
<smile> Kilos: Oh I see
<Kilos> his work starts when everyone else goes home
<smile> Kilos: yeah. but that pays better I think
<Kilos> hehe ians installing unity
<Kilos> 12.04
<Kilos> he likes kubuntu, lets hear his opinion of unity
<smile> Kilos: haha :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he needs to get DVR cards working in ubuntu so he can install ubuntu on their server
<smile> what's DVR? digital video recorder?
<Kilos> yeah something like that to use finger/hand/palm print scanners on
<smile> I see
<Kilos> but i think most of their software works on win7 and some still on xp
<Kilos> so he has lotsa work cut out for him
<smile> Well port everything, yea xd
<Kilos> i dunno if he will have to use wine or how to make it all work
<Kilos> will most likely be here asking for help lots
<Kilos> so you all get prepared
<smile> Kilos: is that him ^^
<Kilos> who?
<Kilos> i go eat quick
<zeref> awwww, firefox, where is the love :(
<smile> zeref: problems?
<smile> Kilos: don't mind
<zeref> smile: constant crashes
<magespawn> what version zeref?
<zeref> i auspect its the latest firefox
<zeref> s/firefox/adobe/
<zeref> magespawn: 14
<magespawn> i sometimes find that the latest one is not that stable
<zeref> i was using nightly, but that started crashing to :(
<zeref> so will downgrade adobe and see.
<smile> zeref: have you disabled flash in about:addons to try if that works?
<zeref> hah, i didnt think about that.
<smile> zeref: well if you hadn't me.. lol
<Kilos> hi magespawn Cantide 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Cantide> hello :)
<magespawn> hey Cantide
<Cantide> :)
 * Cantide is just busy eating dinner
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> my boep is full
<Kilos> should change my nick to cancook
<magespawn> snacking on wasabi peanuts
<Kilos> i like that wasabi stuff
<Kilos> different heat to chilli
<magespawn> bit like english mustard
<magespawn> at a talk about Triassic Lakes.
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> they got fish in?
<magespawn> not as we know them, 285 million years ago.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> old fish ey
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> make the rest of us seem like spring chickens.
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi charlvn Banlam bakuman 
<Kilos> silence isnt golden
<Banlam> kilos, how do you decide when to greet us?
<Cantide> when we've earned enough points
<Kilos> i wait till you guys arent at work
<Cantide> in my case i earn points by studying
<Banlam> :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Banlam> cantide, you're a better man than I
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> why would you say that?
<magespawn> when he thinks you have been quite for too long
<Banlam> cause i have soooo much work to do
<Banlam> but i'm watching a movie instead
<Kilos> haha
<Banlam> adn i took the day off
<Banlam> but i'll be working tomorrow and sunday
<Banlam> which probably makes up for it
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> well, i have sooooo much to study
<Cantide> but i spent 6 hours talking to a girl last night
<Banlam> \o/
<Cantide> so yeah, i'm not doing so well at prioritising either
<Banlam> pfft
<Banlam> sounds like you're doing just fine
<Banlam> vra vir oom kilos
<Banlam> hy weet bes
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> ek weet
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Cantide, whens the exam
<magespawn> girls are MUCH more important than study
<Cantide> 1st, 2nd, 8th, 9th and 14th of November :<
<Banlam> november lol
<Kilos> magespawn, dont mislead the young ones
<Cantide> 4 assignments due in the next 2 weeks though :p
<Kilos> oh still some months
<Cantide> gotta study about 400 pages more, and write about 20 pages ... in 2 weeks..
<Kilos> uh oh
<Cantide> then i can relax until November haha
<Kilos> no time for girls then
<Cantide> magespawn, i will agree with that after November :p
<magespawn> carpe diem
<Banlam> i wasn't enjoying this movie, but shit just got real
<magespawn> what movie?
<Banlam> Project X
<Banlam> i wouldn't really recommend it
<Banlam> but i think the last half hour of this movie may make up for i t
<magespawn> have not seen it
<Cantide> is it better than Hobo with a shotgun or Centipede?
<Banlam> i assume you're referring ot the human centipede
<Banlam> and the answer would be yes
<Cantide> yes, i meant that
<Banlam> but only because of the level of low that human centipede reaches
<Cantide> <disturbing/>
<Banlam> i haven't watched hobo with shotgun, had it, scanned through, didn't appeal to me
<Banlam> human centipede i have actually watched
<Banlam> with some friends
<Kilos> yo the fly
<Banlam> wouldnt' watch it otherwise
<Banlam> wouldn't recommend
<Cantide> hobo with a shotgun made me laugh a lot, but it was an absolute failure
<magespawn> I am off see you all later.
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<smile> Kilos: they are all leaving
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MMList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://paste.ubuntu.com || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 17 Sep 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/PH7wZY || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<inetpro> Kilos: done ^^
<inetpro> good evening ladies and gents
<Kilos> well done ty inetpro 
<superfly> hi inetpro
<Kilos> didnt even have to remind you
<inetpro> Kilos: hehe
<Kilos> you not as look as old you be
<inetpro> superfly: hi, how's the small fly doing?
<Kilos> smile, who is leaving?
<inetpro> Kilos: that almost looked like you tu be
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> oh haha
<superfly> inetpro: fine
<inetpro> Kilos: the last bit
<Kilos> i be kiff be
<Kilos> how be u be
<smile> Kilos: magespawn was leaving
<smile> inetpro: good evening :)
<inetpro> eh smile, long time no see :-)
<smile> inetpro: well I'm busy with the website of my father
<smile> it has about 40 pages that need to be fully updated and modernised
<smile> so it's a lot of work that needs to be done
<inetpro> nice, I hope he pays you for that
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> or would that be called child labor?
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> labour
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm, no
<inetpro> I think labor is correct
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> then again I might be wrong
<Kilos> our spell checker has given up
<inetpro> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Child_labour
<Kilos> Maaz, spell labour
<Maaz> Kilos: That seems correct. Carry on
<Kilos> Maaz, spell labor
<Maaz> Kilos: Looks good to me
<smile> inetpro: lol. maybe he pays, not sure ^^
<Kilos> grrr
<smile> it's mainly for improving my skills
<Kilos> Maaz, define labor
<Maaz> Kilos: Labor \La"bor\ (l[=a]"b[~e]r), n. [OE. labour, OF. labour, laber, labur, F. labeur, L. labor; cf. Gr. lamba`nein to take, Skr. labh to get, seize.] [Written also {labour}.] 1. Physical toil or bodily exertion, especially when fatiguing, irksome, or unavoidable, in distinction from sportive exercise; hard, muscular effort directed to some useful end, as agriculture, manufactures, and like; servile toil; exertion; work. [1913 Webster] 
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> labour is Br.E.
<inetpro> smile: just don't let him deprive you of your childhood :-)
<Cantide> and labor is Am.E.
<Kilos> ah the lazy guys
<inetpro> Cantide: ah, that explains it
<Cantide> yep
<Banlam> lol
<Cantide> just like colour and color
<Cantide> Kilos, :D
<Kilos> hehe
<Banlam> or aluminium oand aluminum
<smile> inetpro: I won't ;)
<smile> I have to go, bye
<smile> good night everyone
 * Banlam knows it's not the same
<Cantide> omg omg!
<inetpro> smile: enjoy!
<Kilos> sleep tight smile
<Cantide> my friend had her windows tinted yesterday
<Cantide> by a man NAMED aluminium
<Cantide> i lol'd :D
<Banlam> hahaha
<inetpro> yikes!
<smile> see ya :)
<smile> bye inetpro & Kilos 
<Cantide> no one will 'steel' that name '-'
<Banlam> slightly more unique than the customary "Precious" and "Happiness" etc
<Cantide> night smile :)
<smile> thanks Cantide 
<Kilos> haha
<Banlam> i almost wanted to correct your spellign of steel
<Banlam> but then i took another second and appreciated the pun ;)
<Cantide> ^^;;
<charlvn> good afternoon
<charlvn> evening actually
 * Banlam whois cantide
<Banlam> lol
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Banlam> epic fail
<Banlam> on my part that is
<charlvn> Cantide: whois you
<Banlam> indeed
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> the direct approach :)
<Banlam> :P
<Cantide> hahaha
<Banlam> you some times get interesting host names pitching up around here
<Cantide> i are Cantide ^^
<Banlam> cantide just has a boring telkomadsl one
<charlvn> hi Banlam, inetpro, Cantide, Kilos 
<Banlam> evening charlvn 
<Cantide> Banlam, check it again in about 6 months or so
<Banlam> lol
<Banlam> where're you going tobe?
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> hopefully South Korea
<Cantide> either that or Japan
<Banlam> teaching english?
<Cantide> yeah
<Banlam> what degree are you busy with if i may ask?
<Cantide> general BA with majors in English and linguistics
<charlvn> Cantide: can you do the gangnam style?
<Banlam> cool
<Cantide> charlvn, i practice it often '-'
<Cantide> 오 오 오 오삔
<Cantide> 오빤 *
<inetpro> charlvn: dumela
<charlvn> Cantide: do you know the hongdae style?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<Cantide> charlvn, I don't know that style
<Cantide> although i once got trashed on makkoli in hongdae
<charlvn> Cantide: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmIlbyLIcKg
<Cantide> AHAHAHAHAHA
<charlvn> Cantide: i want that guy's glasses!
<Banlam> what about the moustache?
<charlvn> lol i have a moustache
<Banlam> :P
<charlvn> actually i never shaved it off, i just trim it
<charlvn> if you can even call it a mustache: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dr-chuck/3315319979/
<Cantide> charlvn, i'm almost crying '-'
<charlvn> lol
<Banlam> i think yours is slightly more prominent thatn the dude in the videos
<charlvn> yes indeed, i have a better one hahaha@
<charlvn> Cantide: i love that scene in the elevator
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> me, too
<Cantide> when it closes on him
<Cantide> charlvn, been to Korea?
<charlvn> unfortunately never yet, one of my ex-colleagues lives there though with his girlfriend
<charlvn> she's korean
<Cantide> nice
<Cantide> that's my plan
<Cantide> sooner or later anyway
<Cantide> are you planning to go?
<charlvn> he told me i must come visit him at some point but i haven't made any plans as yet
<charlvn> it sounds like a lot of fun though
<charlvn> i watch a lot of japanese anime and my friends keep telling me i should go to japan because i even started learning japanese
<charlvn> so i thought if i ever make it to japan that i would go through south korea first
<charlvn> and then take a ferry to japan or something
<Cantide> cool :)
<Cantide> I might end up in Japan if i don't go to South Korea
<magespawn> evening all
<Cantide> and strangely enough it all started with watching anime, too
<Cantide> hi again magespawn :p
<magespawn> hey Cantide
<charlvn> Cantide: be careful or you'll turn otaku :P it all starts with watching anime, then it progresses to 4chan
<charlvn> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi charlvn 
<Cantide> charlvn, i'm already over 4chan
<Cantide> so i think i'm progressing well
<charlvn> Cantide: eventually it leads to doing things like this: http://www.dannychoo.com/post/en/26649/Dakimakura+Skydive.html
<Cantide> oops, i just got scolded for emailing at 4 am haha
<magespawn> anybody seen nuvolari around?
<magespawn> why Cantide?
<Cantide> her phone buzzes loudly when she receives an email
<Cantide> i just sent one, woke her up
<Cantide> haha
<charlvn> Cantide: how does she deal with spam? :)
<magespawn> so how is that your fault?
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> it's not :p
<magespawn> change the phone settings?
<Cantide> she just likes scolding
<magespawn> ha
<Cantide> affectionate scolding, if there is such a thing
<Cantide> charlvn, that... link.. is... disturbing..
<charlvn> picking a fight is the best way to find an excuse to make up?
<charlvn> no kidding... seriously worrying
<charlvn> this is where the otaku lifestyle leads ;)
<Cantide> probably where it ends, too
<Cantide> because if anything more drastic, more otaku, were done, it would end in death, surely
<charlvn> Cantide: that's nothing, see this video by the same dude: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PpHBrTDdic
<Cantide> i was so disturbed after only 20 seconds that i closed it :<
<charlvn> :D
<charlvn> that is the good response
<Cantide> he has issues...
<charlvn> there is hope for you yet :P
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i barely watch anime any more
<Cantide> i'd rather go there, learn the language and culture
<Cantide> i do have some figurines on my shelf >_>
<Cantide> and a few other items from Asia adorning my shelves and walls...
<charlvn> i don't think the japanese understand the "white savages" that come terrorise them in their own country
<Cantide> damn, maybe i am a little corrupted already :p
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> ask japanese people about anime and most just say, 'oh anime? that's for children'
<charlvn> being labeled as an "otaku" is a fat insult in japan
<Cantide> unless that's what you're going for, i guess p
<Cantide> oh, i once called a Japanese man an otaku
<Cantide> <------- ignorant
<charlvn> here is where you end up next (see the second part of the video): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OghbrUxHCkk
<charlvn> jump to 14:30 into the video
<Cantide> she's cute 'o'
<Cantide> ...
<Cantide> what is this... i don't even...
<Cantide> i think i need to travel to Japan urgently and make sure that my brother isn't a closet-otaku...
<charlvn> the girl in the video is: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suzuko_Mimori
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> i don't know the anime listed there
<Cantide> proof that i am not an otaku
<Cantide> whew
<charlvn> that's good news :)
<Cantide> what's your favourite anime?
<charlvn> i don't really have any, maybe ghost in a shell or haruhi suzumiya
<charlvn> evangelion is also very good
<Cantide> i like gits myself
<Cantide> FLCL is my all-time favourite
<Cantide> i recently watched the first part of Mardock Scramble
<Cantide> i like the setting and plot, but some of the characters really break the atmosphere for me -.-
<charlvn> interesting, don't know either of those
<Cantide> try FLCL, it's really good '-'
<Cantide> and weird, crazy, funny
<Cantide> i don't know haruhi suzumiya
<magespawn> i have only seen some of those first ones you mentioned
<charlvn> Cantide: thanks, those two look good (quickly looked them up on the wikipedia)
<charlvn> haruhi is definitely recommended
<Cantide> okay :)
<Cantide> i'll keep an eye out for it on the HDDs i come across
<Cantide> Azumanga Diaoh is also cool :)
<magespawn> hah do we all do that Cantide?
 * Cantide whistles
 * magespawn looks around 'Who, us?'
<charlvn> remember, this channel is logged :P
<Cantide> that's fine :p
<Cantide> I mentioned nothing that could be incriminating evidence :)
<charlvn> you just made yourself suspicious yes :P
 * Cantide coughs
<charlvn> :D
<Cantide> so anyway
<Cantide> when you manage to buy FLCL, let me know
<charlvn> lol
<magespawn> we are suspicious anyway, we use free software.
<charlvn> magespawn: yeah linux users are terrorists right?
<Cantide> i used to chat on a channel called #durban_otaku on shadowfire
<Cantide> some strange people were there :p
<magespawn> the enemies of the capatilist.
<magespawn> not sure about that spelling
<charlvn> yeah the european consispiracy against the american corporations
<charlvn> the european "socialist" conspiracy of all things
<Cantide> capitalist *
<magespawn> ty
<Cantide> although i believe it's adjective
<magespawn> long day
<Cantide> ^^;
<Cantide> charlvn, if you like more serious Korean music, try Aquibird
<charlvn> Cantide: thanks
<charlvn> i googled and the first video i found was this one with a cute girl: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfgeNEG5hls
<Cantide> this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPMSEre6a0U
<charlvn> too peaceful music for me
<Cantide> oh, she is cute 'o'
 * charlvn switching to dubstep
<Cantide> that song you linked to is weird
<Cantide> haha
<charlvn> it's korean, of course it's weird :P
<Cantide> or try 2NE1 - i am the best
<Cantide> might be more your style then (charlvn style)
<charlvn> oh yes i know that one
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> not entirely my thing either though
<Cantide> i've not yet found Korean music that is exactly what i like
<Cantide> oh, maybe you'll like 서태지
<magespawn> lol
<charlvn> do you know the pizza dance?
<charlvn> that is the first korean "music" i ever saw
<charlvn> couldn't believe it
<Cantide> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1NMowS2eBg
<Cantide> i don't know the pizza dance -.-
<Cantide> suddenly i thought "do you know the muffin man"
<Cantide> >.<
<magespawn> Maaz when was nuvolari here last?
<charlvn> this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fotTEscE98
<Maaz> magespawn: I'm afraid I have no idea
<magespawn> how do ask about a persons activity?
<magespawn> you^
<Banlam> maaz help
<Maaz> Banlam: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Banlam> maaz help me with monitoring things
<Maaz> Banlam: I use the following features for monitoring things: coffee, http, icecast, meeting and ping
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<Banlam> nope
<magespawn> Maaz help me with activity
<Maaz> magespawn: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<charlvn> Maaz: seen kilos
<Maaz> charlvn: kilos was last seen 51 minutes and 23 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-08-24 20:33:05 SAST], and has been online on freenode since 2012-08-24 07:42:12 SAST
<Banlam> :)
<Kilos> Maaz, seen nuvolari 
<zeref> *Maaz: seen <username>*
<Maaz> Kilos: nuvolari was last seen 1 day, 22 hours, 25 minutes and 34 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-08-22 22:59:01 SAST], and has been online on freenode since 2012-08-24 14:34:04 SAST
<magespawn> ty guys
<charlvn> np
<Cantide> hahahaha, that pizza dance video is weird :-S
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<Cantide> charlvn, is 서태지 your kind of music?
<Cantide> night Kilos 'o'
<Kilos> ballies bed time
<charlvn> it's seriously too weird for words, here's another one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e-cR7y0gYw
<Cantide> Cantide> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1NMowS2eBg <- what do you think of this?
<charlvn> phew this is going from bad to worse tonight
<Cantide> hahahahaha
<Cantide> yeah... this is weird
<charlvn> ok now i've seen it all
<Cantide> and they should not push their breasts out like that
<charlvn> yeah what the ...
<Cantide> because it draws my attention...
<charlvn> :D
<Cantide> uncontrollably...
<Cantide> *closes youtube*
<charlvn> good idea
<charlvn> ok time to go have a life
<charlvn> night all!
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> good idea
<Cantide> i'll do the same
<Cantide> bye everyone~
<Cantide> oh... damn
<Cantide> plans dashed
<Cantide> friend came online
 * Cantide idles here for a while
<inetpro> hmm... you guys always talk so much nonsense when I'm gone?
<magespawn> sometimes
<inetpro> :-)
<magespawn> Maaz tell nuvolari what is happening tomrrow? 
<Maaz> magespawn: Got it, I'll tell nuvolari on freenode
<magespawn> later all
<inetpro> magespawn: good night
<Cantide> night night
<Cantide> i'm out, too '-'
<magespawn> night all
<inetpro> night Cantide
<Banlam> inetpro we can talk nonsene when you're here tooo
<inetpro> Banlam: hmm, that's true, I remember now :-)
<Banlam> :P
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-25
<zeref> aaahhhhooowwwww
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hi psydroid
<superfly> morning Kilos and magespawn and psydroid 
<psydroid> morning superfly
<magespawn> did anybody say anything more about the ubuntu hour?
<superfly> other than being excited to do it? no
<superfly> anyone else got in a few days early on Simfy? 
<magespawn> well if ppl want let me know I am in Durban currently
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> morning
<Kerbero> goeiemore
<Kerbero> the rain is bad for my tv stream over wifi
<Kilos> hi Kerbero Symmetria 
<Kilos> whew
<Symmetria> lol, so, this french dude who was at afpif with me
<Kilos> lekker summers day
<Symmetria> says he's going on a tour of the lion park today
<Kerbero> lol
<Symmetria> so I told him to never forget, he's supposed to eat the pussy not let the pussy eat him :p
<Kerbero> kruger is guees?
<Kerbero> LOL!
<Kerbero> *i guess
<Symmetria> umm I dunno, some tour he booked that goes to soweto and then some lion park near joburg
<Kerbero> o ok
<Kerbero> from where is the french dude
<Kerbero> we also have some french visitors around there atm going to visit kruger and then come to stellenbosch for a workshop
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Symmetria> heh he was from jaguar networks
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<Symmetria> I have to say, afpif was an awesome, awesome conference
<Symmetria> and I also have to say, heh, if you wanna see IT and network innovation, keep an eye on UFS going forward :)
<Kerbero> ok
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn and Kilos!
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Maaz> nuvolari: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell nuvolari what is happening tomrrow?" 13 hours, 42 minutes and 44 seconds ago
<nuvolari> oi
<kbmonkey> hello oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> missed that
<nuvolari> we're at gateway having an ubuntu hour
<Kilos> hi there kbmonkey you ok laddy
<nuvolari> the first one in a freaking long time 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> well done lads dont forget a few pics hey
<Kilos> nuvolari, you dropped magespawn
<Symmetria> we're trying to create a vpn concentrator at UFS that will allow staff or students to get a specific type of router, its pre-configured, so when he plugs it in, it authenticates, logs into the university, and gets a block of space routed to it so he can have proper ip space to his house, including ipv6 and multicast routing
<Kilos> naughty boy
<kbmonkey> yes Kilos, how is the koffie? :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<charlvn> maaz should bring some pots out and just put them on the table
<charlvn> and bring the rusks
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, with rusks
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's in the cupboard Kilos help yourself
 * Kilos shares rusks with the guys
<Kilos> Maaz, get more oumas
<Maaz> Ok Kilos I'll send someone to get a trolley full
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<magespawn> agg no Kilos it was only a maybe anyway.
<Kilos> ah ok magespawn 
<Kilos> woulda been good though
<magespawn> but I am still in Durban so
<Kilos> try make a turn there
<Kilos> kick nuvolari s butt for being so scarce
<nuvolari> whoi
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> like magic
<magespawn> nuvolari i am getting something to eat then i am on my way out of durbs
<nuvolari> magespawn: so are you coming around?
<nuvolari> We'll be here forr a while
<nuvolari> *for
<magespawn> if it is cool
<magespawn> leaving durbs now
<magespawn> where?
<nuvolari> Gloria Joans Cofees
<nuvolari> close to the wavehouse
<magespawn> Ballito?
<nuvolari> Gateway
<nuvolari> sorry
<nuvolari> :P
<magespawn> no worries just leaving springfield park now.
<Squirm> lo
<kbmonkey> hello ubuntu-za :-)
<Kilos> hello kbmonkey 
<Kilos> nuvolari, what you guys doing
<Kilos> ?
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos, we are sitting with pc's talking geek Xd
<Squirm> I'm finally certified in something
<Kilos> talk geek to me kbmonkey 
<Kilos> nuvolari, helped me do the keyring thing but i didnt save the how to
<Kilos> what Squirm ?
<Squirm> Kilos: I passwd my exam I did yesterday
<Squirm> passed
<Kilos> well done Squirm now for the next one
<Kilos> congrats
<Squirm> I am a Red Hat Certified System Administrator
<magespawn> Kilos I made it here
<Kilos> yay magespawn  kick him
<Kilos> great news Squirm 
<smile> Hi all :)
<magespawn> just leaving an ubuntu lunch hour with nuvolari and kbmonkey
 * Symmetria configures his new dsl router
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> this could take me a while
<Symmetria> my new "dsl router" is sooooo much more than a dsl router, lol, got an srx 210
<Symmetria> <3
<Symmetria> lol actually gonna get some sleep before I attempt that
<magespawn> just left an ubuntu (lunch) hour with kbmonkey and nuvolari, nice to meet ppl face to face, tks guys
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<zeref> just had an interesting convo, he said that most programmers end up in the bankng sector
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za zeref 
<Trixar_za> Hi Kilos
<zeref> Hi Kilos 
<smile> hi Trixar_za, zeref, magespawn & Kilos 
<zeref> hi smile
<Trixar_za> Hi smile
<smile> :)
<Kilos> hi smile 
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello '-'
<smile> hi Kilos :) how are you doing?
<Kilos> ok ty smile and you
<smile> Kilos: I'm fine :) Working hard on my father's website
<Kilos> good lad
<smile> ^^
<smile> the old website used some javascript
<smile> so the code is sometimes very messy
<smile> French sucks. Certainly with their accents in HTML code :|
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> good afternoon
<charlvn> hi smile, Kilos 
<Kilos> lo charlvn 
<smile> hi charlvn did you wake up so early? ;)
<smile> Kilos: I used find & replace ^^
<charlvn> smile: hahaha, it's summer, there's no time for sleeping out in the morning!
<smile> charlvn: Well I mean you :) you just started talking. Have you slept the whole morning?
<charlvn> smile: my first message was at 10:57 today :)
<charlvn> i am enjoying the best of the weather while it still lasts
<charlvn> in two months it starts getting colder
<smile> charlvn: I see ;) I wasn't here then, I think
<smile> but cold in SA is never really cold
<smile> cold in Belgium, that's cold
<Squirm> so who's up for rAge?
<charlvn> smile: it can fall below freezing in za but i have never seen it fall below -5 or so
<charlvn> Squirm: what is that?
<Squirm> charlvn: it's been about -10 by me in kzn a few times this winter
 * Squirm eyes charlvn 
<smile> charlvn: what :o that's crazy warm
<Squirm> rAge will again feature the sleep-depriving three day NAG LAN @ rAge event brought to you by Corex. This is a wired melting pot of adrenalin-filled gaming in the form of a 53-hour BYOC (Bring Your Own Computer) LAN.
<Squirm> The NAG LAN @ rAge is the biggest gaming LAN in South Africa, with 2,460 gamers connected to the same network for a weekend of pure gaming. The entire event translates into a gaming fanatic’s ultimate experience.
<smile> lot of days under freezing temperature here in winter.
<Squirm> and smile
<Squirm> -10 is bloody cold
<Kilos> yeah Squirm our skins arent so thick
<Kilos> dunno how charlvn manages
<smile> squirm, well yeah, that begins ;)
<smile> here it can fall under -10 also :) cold wind from the north makes it rapidly cold
<Squirm> oh, dont get me wrong, it can get colder there
<Squirm> but you have houses equipped to deal with it
<smile> Squirm: Okay, I see :) So winter isn't much different from here, except for the (average) warmer climate
<charlvn> Squirm: ok but that is unusual though?
<Squirm> charlvn: for Mooi River in winter? Not really :/
<Squirm> but it only happens a few times in about a space of a month
<charlvn> Squirm: hmmm is that inland? in the north cape or so?
<charlvn> i can imagine it in the desert, not along the coast
<Squirm> kind of, central kzn
<charlvn> i used to live along the coast so i never got that
<charlvn> ok well that could be yeah
<Squirm> no desert at all
<charlvn> it really does depend on where you live
<charlvn> in gaborone it also got extremely cold during the winter nights
<charlvn> but that's because it's in the middle of the desert
<Kilos> mooiriver is a terrible place in winter
<Kilos> even snowed closed there this year
<Kilos> charlvn, its about 15oks inland from durban
<Kilos> maybe bit more . i dont remember
<Squirm> oks?
<Squirm> it's about 100/150km inland from Durbs
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> yo magespawn you home?
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you still online laddy?
<Kilos> thats good
<Kilos> gonna rain
<charlvn> my new appartment actually has double glass and artifical window frames
<charlvn> it has an a+ rating for energy efficiency
<charlvn> i think in the winter we have it warmer in europe than you people in south africa
<charlvn> i need very little gas to keep the inside at a 20 degrees
<Kilos> yeah like limeyland double glazed windows and underfloor heating
<charlvn> the door is the same
<charlvn> limeyland?
<Kilos> amazing how double glazing keeps cold out
<Kilos> england
<charlvn> double glazing?
<Kilos> double glass on windows
<charlvn> oh i guess that's what they call it in english
<charlvn> in dutch we call it "dubbelglas"
<Kilos> the empty space in between helps keep cold out
<charlvn> ah
<Kilos> but lets heat from the sun in lekker
<magespawn> yup Kilos just had dinner with the family
<charlvn> underfloor heating is bad though
<charlvn> it causes fires
<Kilos> you cant test it at night. feel the inside one then feel the outside one
<charlvn> i have never seen it in the netherlands
<Kilos> ah
<charlvn> yeah i know, the inside feels warm
<charlvn> you can easily see which windows are double glass and which aren't
<charlvn> because the insides of the other windows get full of water
<charlvn> the water that condenses from the air
<Kilos> not dangerous if built into cement topping on concrete floor
<charlvn> ah maybe, i have never seen it
<Kilos> is everything wood there
<charlvn> here we just use a normal central heating system
<charlvn> no i also have a cement floor
<Kilos> cement doesnt burn
<charlvn> but that uses electricity no?
<Kilos> yes
<charlvn> that's expensive relative to gas
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> gas not used much in za
<charlvn> the gas burns and heats the water, the steam goes through pipes to the radiators throughout the house
<Kilos> stoves geysers everything electric
<charlvn> ah yeah i have never seen gas through the wall in south africa
<charlvn> only electricity and water
<charlvn> gas you have to buy in bottles
<charlvn> you see gas bottles a lot on the outside of restaurants
<Kilos> yes you get it here but not many houses use it
<charlvn> but they have to get them refilled manually
<Kilos> electricity was always cheap till last few years
<charlvn> ah i see
<Kilos> but gas is very expensive here
<charlvn> we have a lot of natural gas in europe, some of it comes from russia but we also get a lot from the north sea
<Kilos> ah
<charlvn> i don't know why because mosgas used to pump a lot of gas from underneath the ocean
<charlvn> but then they just convert it to petrolium products
<charlvn> they don't pump it around into many houses, i think
<charlvn> but if gas is expensive there is no point
<charlvn> you can rather use electricity
<charlvn> some people i know used to work for mosgas in the ict section
<charlvn> but they got paid practically nothing, something like 5.000 rand per month
<charlvn> for a programmer to earn that little, it's quite strange
<charlvn> you would think people like mosgas (or petrosa or whatever it is called now) could at least pay people better
<Kilos> ya
<charlvn> there is a serious problem with employment in the more remote parts of south africa
<charlvn> there are so many people desperate for work, people do specialist work and get paid practically nothing
<charlvn> that is not good
<charlvn> i grew up in one of the fairly remote parts myself, i had to start traveling to make money
<charlvn> the funny thing is you always read in the news about black people having trouble with work
<charlvn> but this is white people we are talking about
<magespawn> charlvn if you think 5000 is little you should what they pay qualified field guides.
<charlvn> magespawn: please tell
<smile> Maaz: coffee
<Maaz> smile: *blink*
<smile> :)
<smile> Maaz: tea
<Maaz> smile: tea is a brew made from a tea bush from ceylon
<smile> ^^
<smile> Maaz: help
<Maaz> smile: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<smile> Maaz: help me with love
<Maaz> smile: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<smile> haha ^^
<Kilos> yeah guys pay is poor here in za
<magespawn> sorry charlvn got distracted by family
<Kilos> peeps dont believe if you pay peanuts you get monkeys
<smile> Kilos: what does gerieflik mean?
<Kilos> comfy i think
<Kilos> great lovely
<Kilos> somewhere in there
<Kilos> pleasant
<magespawn> also everbody in sa has problems with work
<magespawn> comfy is right according to the wife
<Kilos> yeah 50 mil after 1 mil jobs
<magespawn> there is enough jobs and other oppotunities here
<Kilos> magespawn, she be a clever chick hey?
<magespawn> that s whi i married her
<magespawn> why
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> :> howdy magespawn, oom kilos, smile 
<Kilos> so you dont have to think
<magespawn> just  not enought education
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<smile> Kilos: okay
<magespawn> hey nuvopari
<smile> brb :)
<nuvolari> glad to see you arrived safely magespawn!
<magespawn> typo gremlins running riot tonight
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> ty nuvolari
<Kilos> yes smile you use it as in i am comfortable in this chair ty
<Kilos> ek is gerieflik in die stoel ankie
<Kilos> dankie
<nuvolari> magespawn: if you ever do panorama shots, and want to stitch multiple pics together, hugin.sourceforge.net is your friend
<nuvolari> I tried to stitch manually before... spent over an hour and the result looked like, well, junk.
<magespawn> i will check it out.
<nuvolari> hugin does it with the click of 3 buttons in less than 4 minutes
<magespawn> it does. i did get some software for the phone that does it quite well.
<Kilos> nuvolari, does hugin work in ubuntu?
<Kilos> its a  .tar
<magespawn> brb dog has broken a water pipe
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> musta been very thirsty
 * digigram_ is not really here...
<digigram_> Kilos if you untar the file, maybe you can use Make to install it...
 * digigram_ you did not see me
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dunno how to do that 
<Kilos> untar is extract?
<superfly> why are you trying to install something from source?
<Kilos> i google for hugin superfly 
<Kilos> googled
<superfly> Kilos: did you try searching the repositories first?
<Kilos> for ubuntu but it wants to first install that getdeb thing i already have
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> ty superfly its in synaptic
<Kilos> my lifesaver the fly
<Symmetria> heh, damn, the software firmware upgrade for my dsl router is 140meg big
<charlvn> Symmetria: what type of dsl router is that?!
<Kilos> aw , coulda even asked aptitude to get it
 * Kilos bangs head against wall
<charlvn> sounds like a dsl router with a built-in NAS or something
<Symmetria> heh charlvn a juniper srx 210
<Symmetria> its... not exactly a normal dsl router :) hehehe
<charlvn> maybe one of these so-called "cloud" devices with a built-in vpn or something for remote access
<charlvn> ok lemme google
<Symmetria> its basically a juniper firewall that has dsl capabilities 
<charlvn> ah this one? http://www.juniper.net/as/en/products-services/security/srx-series/srx210/
<Symmetria> yeah
<charlvn> ah i see it has a usb port for a 3g connection as failover?
<Symmetria> yeah
<charlvn> runnig Junos OS 10.4.r1 lemme loook it up
<Symmetria> heh Im upgrading to version 12 actually :) that page is outta date
<charlvn> some wifi routers can double as a nas but that mostly is for home use
<charlvn> this looks much more like it was aimed at corporate use
<charlvn> heh a home dsl router with bgp support ±'
<charlvn> hmmm, i seem to have a problem with my keyboard layout, sorry
<charlvn> wanted to do a smily face and ended up with that weird ±'
<Symmetria> hehehe yeah you wont find these in most homes
<Symmetria> they are a little... price prohibitive
<Symmetria> (translation: the thing costs 10 grand)
<charlvn> interesting, i see junos is based on freebsd
<Symmetria> but they apparently coming out with a 110
<Symmetria> that will be a LOT cheaper
<Symmetria> heh yeah, all juniper products run junos and its all bsd based
<Symmetria> its bsd based to the point where you can install a junos package on a freebsd box, reboot it, and it comes up as a software router
<Symmetria> thats a fully functional juniper
<Symmetria> just without the hardware offloads
<charlvn> wow it even has Multiprotocol Label Switching support
<Symmetria> brb rebooting for new software
<charlvn> very interesting
<charlvn> bbl dinner
<Kilos> enjoy
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, yeah, it works :>
<nuvolari> cross-platform from what I've read
<nuvolari> usually when I mention something to work, it's ubuntu by default :P
<nuvolari> I don't have anything else to test on hehe
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, you must come join us for the next Ubuntu Hour :P
<Kilos> ai i would love to nuvolari 
<Kilos> but you guys are far and i got sheep to look after and food to cook
<nuvolari> hmm, that's a bit of a problem. How can we fix that?
<Kilos> nuvolari, what works??
<nuvolari> hugin 
<nuvolari> but why do you want to use hugin oom Kilos+
<nuvolari> *?
<Kilos> kill the sheep, starve the family and pay the busfare
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> Kilos: we can help with the last one
<Kilos> i got lotsa pics i can play with
<Symmetria> back
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> there we go
<Kilos> some from early 1900's
<nuvolari> Kilos: but is it pics of panorama's?
<Kilos> wb Symmetria 
<Kilos> does it matter?
<nuvolari> Kilos: yeah, hugin is only to stitch panorama shots
<Kilos> whats a panorama anyway
<nuvolari> :P multiple shots of a scene to cover a greater area than what a single shot is capable of capturing
<Kilos> pic of someone with the world as a background
<Symmetria> heh charlvn:
<Symmetria> JUNOS aalston-dsl 12.1R3.5 JUNOS 12.1R3.5 #0: 2012-08-09 07:05:23 UTC     builder@greteth:/volume/build/junos/12.1/release/12.1R3.5/obj-octeon/junos/bsd/kernels/JSRXNLE/kernel  octeon
<Symmetria> does that look familiar :)
<Kilos> oh my that sucks
<Symmetria> more to the point:
<Symmetria> May 30 18:11:19   /kernel: Copyright (c) 1996-2011, Juniper Networks, Inc.
<Symmetria> May 30 18:11:19   /kernel: All rights reserved.
<Symmetria> May 30 18:11:19   /kernel: Copyright (c) 1992-2006 The FreeBSD Project.
<Symmetria> May 30 18:11:19   /kernel: Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
<Symmetria> May 30 18:11:19   /kernel:      The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, be back later, going to call home quick
<Kilos> ok 
<magespawn> back
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> hole in wall and pipe plugged
<Kilos> how can a dog break a water pipe
<Kilos> plastic?
<magespawn> yup polycop
<Kilos> eish a hot water pipe
<magespawn> did some mods on the house had to move a cold water tap
<Kilos> the orange ones
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> man if this is what august is like i am moving to the south pole for summer
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> today was so lekker here, spent most of the day in the sun
<Kilos> 32 c
<Kilos> got some UVs
<magespawn> feels a lot hoter than that here
<magespawn> hotter
<magespawn> even
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you been there always you should be used to it
<magespawn> bit of a sudden change
<Kilos> cold front hits us tonight again so you should cool down tomorrow
<magespawn> climate change much
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> so now you met nuvo and the monkey
<Kilos> nice adding someone to a nick hey
<smile> bye
<Kilos> toods smile
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> cheers smile
<smile> bye, thanks :)
<smile> you too, Kilos 
<magespawn> yes a bit wierd seeing somebody for the first yet having talked to them so much
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i noly met the pro so far
<Kilos> only
<magespawn> almost like meeting a character from a book that you had pictured one way and they are totally different
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> but maybe because we also show different parts of ourselves online too
<magespawn> smaller parts maybe?
<Kilos> yeah we all nice guys here
<magespawn> geeks tend to be very tolerent 
<magespawn> open minder
<magespawn> minded
<nuvolari> :O what do you mean we show different parts of ourselves online?
<nuvolari> it's true though
<nuvolari> I don't talk as fluently as I type :P
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> walk softly and carry a big stick
<nuvolari> I don't understand oom?
<Kilos> praat min en slaan hard
<magespawn> nuvolari you dont even type that much lol
<Kilos> hi OEmbedBot 
<Kilos> hows a bot get here?
<Kilos> Maaz, killit
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> Maaz, killit
<Maaz> WHO? Where? Why?
<magespawn> later all cheers you geeks
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> eh
<inetpro> jy moet slaap oom
<Kilos> haha ek kyk die rugby
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> ons speel baie sleg
<inetpro> wat's die score?
<Kilos> 10/0
<inetpro> vir ons?
<Kilos> hulle
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> speel baie sleg
<inetpro> hoveel tyd oor?
<Kilos> baie
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> 50 minute
<inetpro> hoop hulle skrik bietjie wakker
<Kilos> bietjie sjambok half tyd ek dink
 * inetpro luister nou op die selfoon via RSG
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ons speel soos n skool span
<Kilos> egrer eintlik
<Kilos> erger
<Kilos> inetpro, kyk daai OEmbedBot 
<nuvolari> wie kyk nou rugby?
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> ekkke
<inetpro> bot
<nuvolari> ek meen het oom Kilos nie iets beters om te doen nie :P
<Kilos> ja from where
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> lol sjoe moes eintlik gaan slaap het. kannie glo dis springbokke nie
<Kilos> dis n bot wat nie antwoord nie
<Kilos> OEmbedBot, ping
<Kilos> well its not a chat bot
<nuvolari> i'm about to duck and dive
<Kilos> me too nigfht nuvolari 
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<Kilos> lekker slaap inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm.. jy gaan slaap?
<nuvolari> night oom Kilos 
<Kilos> ja die rugby sleg
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> dankie nuvolari 
<inetpro> nou maar gaaf, nag oom
<Kilos> sal more terug wees
<inetpro> maar ek dink hulle gaan terugkom
<Kilos> hehe
<charlvn> inetpro: were you at the last ubuntu irc meeting?
<inetpro> charlvn: nope
<charlvn> inetpro: ah ok, i was looking for the logs
<charlvn> me neither
<charlvn> actually i could just take a look at the standard irc logs right...
<inetpro> charlvn: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/meetings/history
<charlvn> i wonder if there are any projects planned
<charlvn> ah thanks!
<inetpro> charlvn: do you perhaps know OEmbedBot?
<inetpro> or where he/she comes from
<charlvn> dunno sorry
<charlvn> what's up?
<inetpro> something from .nl
<charlvn> ah ok
<charlvn> are there any projects planned?
<charlvn> going through the logs now
<inetpro> charlvn: nothing I'm aware of
<charlvn> ok
<charlvn> winter is coming up so i am trying to think of cool things to do
<charlvn> but i don't know what
<charlvn> ok i'm off
<charlvn> have a good evening
<inetpro> gnight charlvn
<charlvn> nn!
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-26
 * Kilos Waves good morning
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> hi Squirm roryy 
<Squirm> leaving jhb today
<Squirm> bleh
<Symmetria> sup
<Squirm> lo Symmetria 
<Symmetria> anyone here any good with gimp/photoshop/whatever :) 
<Squirm> not me
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> Im trying to write an innovation document, what a pain :)
<Symmetria> actually very difficult to write a document to propose vague ideas and to quantify their benefits and their costs when they are all things no one has done before :p
<Kilos> lol every day i learn something new
<Kilos> http://www.freetechbooks.com/gimp-user-s-manual-t10.html
<Symmetria> hehe I just suck at anything graphical
<Kilos> Symmetria, ^^
<Symmetria> :P I need a logo for my business cards hehe
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> and for documents
<Kilos> i just use gimp to scale and crop photos
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> you here all on your lonesome
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> yeah
<psydroid> but I'm never really alone
<Kilos> are you using unity
<Kilos> hehe
<psydroid> I'm in too many channels
<Kilos> ah
<psydroid> no, I don't use it
<Kilos> ah
<psydroid> I have kubuntu 12.04 installed
<Kilos> im actually getting used to it slowly
<psydroid> and ubuntu 10.04
<Kilos> the fly and pro will love that
<psydroid> it's not that bad, but I don't think it's for people like me
<psydroid> I would probably use the gnome fallback option on ubuntu 12.04, if I installed it
<psydroid> but the GUI makes sense on tablets
<Kilos> gnome2 was easier and faster i think
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> afternoon actually
<Kilos> i tried the fallback, it not exactly the same
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> preferences isnt in the top panel
<Kilos> ho charlvn 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<psydroid> good afternoon charlvn
<charlvn> hi psydroid 
<nuvolari> oh oh ! me too 
<charlvn> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: Righto
<nuvolari> howdy charlvn!
<psydroid> it's not the same, but at least more functional to me
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos and psydroid 
<Kilos> just found an advanced unity customize book
<psydroid> hi nuvolari
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> Maaz, unity customize
<Maaz> http://ubuntuone.com/4hBTr1gcwxorEcCRd2cgnW
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, just go xfce on ubuntu
<Kilos> what you mean just go?
<nuvolari> just use that if you're unhappy with unity
<nuvolari> more like gnome 2 than gnome 3 or unity 
<Kilos> no man im getting used to it
<nuvolari> oh
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> I thought you were complaining about it
<Kilos> xfce hasnt got bottom panel right?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn, Kilos and nuvolari!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Okay :-)
<charlvn> ok rain has cleared up so i'm about to jump on my bike
<charlvn> ttyl all
<Kilos> later dont fall off
<Kilos> watch for wet patches where oil has gathered
<Kilos> as in stops and robots etc
<nuvolari> thank you Maaz 
<nuvolari> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure
<nuvolari> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> man, amazon irritates me
<Symmetria> there is SO much stuff I would buy instead of pirating if it would just let me 
<Symmetria> but nooooo Im in south africa, cant buy mp3s
<magespawn> howdy all
<magespawn> Maaz what is a botsnack?
<Maaz> magespawn: I'm afraid I have no idea
<magespawn> Maaz what do bots eat?
<Maaz> magespawn: Not a clue, sorry
<nuvolari> howdy magespawn 
<magespawn> hey nuvolari
<nuvolari> lol, text I suppose
<magespawn> bits and bytes
 * Cantide feeds Maaz some noodles
<Cantide> magespawn, haha :)
<nuvolari> howdy Cantide :>
<Cantide> then do they nibble four bits at a time? '-'
<Cantide> hi nuvolari :)
<nuvolari> wow, I've been overwhelmed by tiredness
<nuvolari> I'll go for touchdown now now
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> good luck :p
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :
<Cantide> :)
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hmm talkative bunch arent we
 * Symmetria is trying to wrap his mind around ipsec vpns
<Kilos> nuvolari, dis Kilo se sus, eks gekonfuse
<Symmetria> hrm
<nuvolari> Kilos: hi tannie, hoekom? :P
<Symmetria> I managed to get all my internet traffic to my house via my vpn point encrypted
<Kilos> het dogter se LG 500 en is so ver as *111# en moet nou bevel gee vir no4 maar hetti 'n keypad om op te tik ni
<Symmetria>   <131073 ESP:3des/sha1 6d4560a0 553/  unlim   -   root 500   xxx.xx.xxx.xx
<Symmetria>   >131073 ESP:3des/sha1 c236ce68 553/  unlim   -   root 500   xxx.xx.xxx.xx
<Symmetria> wheeee
 * Symmetria just bought a bunch of games :)
<Symmetria> lol, I dont mind buying games when they are reasonably priced
<Symmetria> C&C 3 = R75, lol
<Banlam> when did C&C3 come out?
<Banlam> 2 -3 years ago?
<Cantide> errr... i didn't like it
<Symmetria> yeah 2 or 3 years ago
<Symmetria> *shrug* I still enjoy it
<Cantide> to each their own :)
 * superfly has bought a few games like that
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> C&C?
<inetpro> Command & Conquer?
<inetpro> Kilos: eks gekonfuse
<Kilos> hoekom inetpro 
<inetpro> you talking out of context
<Kilos> about?
<inetpro> about a daughter and a LG500
<Kilos> you tell me I dont read
<inetpro> but perhaps it's me who didn't follow previous conversations
<Kilos> <nuvolari> Kilos: hi tannie, hoekom? :P
<Kilos> you have seen me do I look like a tannie
<Kilos> was my sister and nuvo
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> her daughter handed in her lg because it wasnt charging. then she left to work in namibia for a month or so and lg delivered the fone to my sis and it still dont charge
<Kilos> so she was trying to transfer the airtime to her daughter but is totally lost on that touch screen thing
<inetpro> yikes
<inetpro> ok, now things are starting to make sense :-)
<Kilos> and she gave her daughter her nokia to take with so they got mxit contact
<Kilos> but cant buy voda airtime there
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> im just the one with access to you guys that know things but made her do her own typing
<Kilos> shoulda done a nick change i suppose
<Kilos> sorry
<inetpro> Kilos: no stress
<inetpro> I just couldn't understand the encrypted message
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro wbb
<Kilos> k
<smile> hi all :)
<smile> I have a question
<magespawn> evening y'all
<smile> How to translate this in Afrikaans? Question language
<smile> Is that Vraag taal?
<smile> :p
<nuvolari> smile: in what context?
<magespawn> direct translation that right
<nuvolari> "Question language:" or "Question language?"
<smile> nuvolari: Well it's a program for teaching words :)
<smile> nuvolari: "Question language:"
<nuvolari> smile: yeah, then that's perfect
<Kilos> bevraag taal
<smile> Kilos: sure? :)
<Kilos> hi smile magespawn nuvolari 
<nuvolari> howdy oom Kilos 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> what are you actually asking
<Kilos> questioning what language is being used or what
<nuvolari> smile: oom Kilos' version would be for the 2nd form
<smile> Kilos: A teaching program asks which language to ask questions in
<smile> :p
<smile> nuvolari: so yours is better? :p
<nuvolari> as in 'question [the] language'
<nuvolari> smile: not better, correct :P
<smile> Okay! :D
<nuvolari> (according to the context) :>
<Kilos> oh you wanted it in english
<Kilos> yes nuvo has it
<Kilos> question the language of choice
<smile> nuvolari: so, Answer language: becomes Antwoord taal: or Antwoordtaal? :)
<Kilos> reply
<nuvolari> smile: 2 words
<smile> nuvolari: ok :)
<nuvolari> smile: is it for kids or grownups?
<nuvolari> because I would prase it a little bit differently
<nuvolari> "Taal om in te antwoord"
<smile> nuvolari: for 11-24 ;)
<magespawn> phrase
<nuvolari> ack
<nuvolari> thank you magespawn 
<nuvolari> :P
<smile> nuvolari: so, it doesn't matter. I would like to stay as closely as possible to the English version :p
<nuvolari> only checking if you pay attention
<magespawn> np, no worries
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> not taal van keuse nuvolari 
<Kilos> or keuse van taal
<Kilos> sjoe i go lie down
<smile> bye :)
<smile> @ Kilos 
<Kilos> toods smile
<smile> nuvolari: I think Hint in English just stays Hint in Afrikaans? :)
<smile> Kilos: goodbye, see ya :)
<Kilos> skimp
<magespawn> later Kklos
<Kilos> huh
<magespawn> Kilos
<Kilos> no man
<nuvolari> smile: leidraad
<Kilos> i was running from the language thing
<magespawn> lol
<smile> nuvolari: or aanwysing / tip ?
<Kilos> not easy to just change 2 words without know where they gonna be used
<smile> It's a hint for an unknown word :)
<smile> Like @ hang man
<nuvolari> smile: aanwysing is more like direction
<smile> nuvolari: ok :) I think tip is the most accurate, don't you think?
<nuvolari> but tip is not afrikaans?
<nuvolari> leidraad would be the clearest description :P
<magespawn> thats what the wife says too
<smile> nuvolari: really not? :o
<nuvolari> smile: tip in afrikaans would be like tipping over
<smile> nuvolari: I see :D
<smile> nuvolari: are you bored of me asking questions ;) or can I ask some more
<smile> :p
<Kilos> go on we are all learning
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> is this a questioaire you are vertaling
<nuvolari> if the others don't mind 
<magespawn> i don't
<smile> Kilos: yeah, a part of an app ;)
<smile> Sort becomes Sorteer, right? :)
<Banlam> correct
<nuvolari> correct
<Kilos> ok so its like language----
<Kilos> and you enter your choice there?
<nuvolari> you should watch Noot-vir-Noot :P
<Kilos> yo Banlam you came to life
<Banlam> yes i did
<smile> Ask foreign - known => Vraag vreemde - bekende
<nuvolari> hrr. is it possible to have the same photo's in multiple albums on picasa?
<smile> ? :)
<smile> nuvolari: Not sure, but I think it's impossible
<Banlam> smile, what does that mean?
<Banlam> ask  foreign?
<magespawn> yes it is nuvolari
<smile> They mean: ask words from the foreign language or ask words from the known language
<smile> magespawn: really?
<Kilos> i would add taal to vreemde and bekende
<nuvolari> smile: ah, then rather "vraag van vreemde of bekende"
<Banlam> smile, would be "Vra vreemd"
<Banlam> or the whole sentence
<smile> Vra van vreemde of bekende ? :)
<magespawn> i think you have to do it on the local machine
<Banlam> smile, no like nuvolari 
<Banlam> i was getting confused
<smile> Banlam: ok :)
<nuvolari> magespawn: eek, using the picasa app?
<magespawn> on the web you can you just upload to two albums
<magespawn> long time since i used it 
 * nuvolari is actually trying to save on uploads :P
<magespawn> is that problem?
<magespawn> ahh okay then
<nuvolari> I pretty much want duplicates, or for the images to show up in 2 places
<nuvolari> like tagging
<nuvolari> but I don't know how to retrieve tagged photo's in google+
<nuvolari> I don't think it's possible
<magespawn> not sure I will have look in the morning 
<nuvolari> ag, I'm just going to extract the photo's to a different album
<nuvolari> can't do harm
<Kilos> hehe just had a memory from dunno when
<nuvolari> oh! there's copy :>
<Kilos> the guy said i can speak all languages except greek
<magespawn> Kilos?
<nuvolari> magespawn: found the copy option!
<magespawn> ahh thought there was one
<Kilos> ask him say this in a language and hed say thats greek to me
<smile> Unnamed = naamloos ? :D
<nuvolari> smile: unnamed what?
<nuvolari> it might sound stupid but I need a context as it might have different meanings/translations :P
<smile> Not sure :P
<smile> ^^
<nuvolari> hmm ok, ya, naamloos will have to do
<smile> I submitted that
<smile> :p
<smile> it's located in words.py
<Kerbero> watter program?
<smile> Kerbero: OpenTeacher :)
<smile> www.openteacher.org
<Kerbero> o interessant
<smile> Ja :)
<nuvolari> sheesh, it's hard work to sort through photo's after an outing
<smile> it is ;)
<smile> !help
<smile> Maaz: help
<Maaz> smile: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<smile> Maaz: help me with looking things up
<Maaz> smile: I use the following features for looking things up: apt-file, aptitude, bash, bible, dict, distance, dns, factoid, feeds, fml, fortune, google, help, imdb, lastfm, lotto, mac, man, microblog, mlia, oeis, ports, rfc, seen, tfln, tinyurl, tld, translate, tvshow, unicode, weather and youtube
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<smile> Maaz: how do I use google
<Maaz> smile: Retrieves results from Google and Google Calculator. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   google[.<tld>] [for] <term>
<Maaz>   googlefight [for] <term> and <term>
<Maaz>   gcalc <expression>
<Maaz>   gdefine <term>
<smile> Maaz: google don't make me think
<Maaz> smile: "Amazon.com: Don't Make Me Think: A Common Sense Approach to ..." http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Make-Me-Think-Usability/dp/0321344758 :: "Don't Make Me Think! A Common Sense Approach to Web Usability ..." http://www.amazon.com/Think-Common-Sense-Approach-Usability/dp/0789723107 :: "Advanced Common Sense - Don't Make Me Think" http://www.sensible.com/dmmt.html :: "Advanced Common Sense - Steve Krug's Web site" http://www.sensible.com/ ::
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> wb roryy 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ping
<roryy> evening
<Kilos> hi there
<inetpro> smile: ping
<smile> inetpro: ping! :p
<inetpro> you should ask these language related questions at #zaf
<smile> Okay, thanks ;)
<inetpro> the channel has not been busy lately but the guys from translate.org.za hang out there
<inetpro> they are the experts when it comes to translations
<Kilos> smile, ^^
<Kilos> experts
<smile> ;)
<smile> I like that ^^
<smile> Just a bit more :D
<Kilos> they shouldnt um er dunno lemme thing 
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> hmm...
<smile> All language-skilled people should join that channel! now! Come to #zaf :)
<Kilos> think
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> ^^
<inetpro> smile: in fact those guys have built some fancy tools to assist in translating stuffs
<inetpro> like pootle
<Kilos> theres near no one there
<smile> inetpro: cool :)
<inetpro> Kilos: eh
<inetpro> Kilos: 2 operators and 6 users - no one ?
<inetpro> Kilos: 2 operators and 6 users = no one ?
<Kilos> lol im one of them and you
<smile> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=7tUxrwYrwqo&NR=1 <- Kilos, like it? :)
<Kilos> no man i dont do the tube
<smile> :(
<smile> it's called mutual attraction
<smile> with a lot of funky rhythm :)
<inetpro> smile: Tools to help you make your software local http://translate.sourceforge.net/wiki/
<smile> It's not my software :)
<smile> but, I'll give it a look
<smile> :p
<smile> I guess that's DokuWiki
<smile> And the icon proves I'm right
<smile> :)
<smile> bye :)
<inetpro> smile: totsiens
<Kilos> magespawn, where you find a boere meisie in natal
<Kilos> toods smile 
<Kilos> kip cool
<smile> good night! :D
<smile> inetpro: totsiens :)
<inetpro> Kilos: does he use Ubuntu?
<Kilos> inetpro, who?
<inetpro> Kilos: smil
<inetpro> smile*
<Kilos> he has tried them all using smexy or something now
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> not a unity fan
<Kilos> looks like i will end up here the only one on unity
<inetpro> because another translation too I have seen is called virtaal
<inetpro> aptitude show virtaal
<Kilos> ja dis reg
<inetpro> tool*
<Kilos> didnt you tell me bout it 2 or 3 years ago as well
<inetpro> could be
<magespawn> Kilos she is not from Natal
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> a valie
<magespawn> Klerksdorp NW
<Kilos> ah there be some kif chicks here in the highveld
<Kilos> was lekker lifesaving in toti
<magespawn> I am from JHB
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> they all go there on holiday
<Kilos> how did you end up in hluhluwe
<magespawn> and none can swim as well as the natal girls so need lots of life saving
<Kilos> ya i loved it
<magespawn> field guiding in the game reserve
<Kilos> first thing i had to give up when i got serious with ians mom
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> maybe not a bad thing though
<Kilos> yeah i coulda ended up speaking the taal
<magespawn> i am outa here for tonight, sleep well y'all
<superfly> night magespawn
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<roryy> night all
<Symmetria> dammit
<Symmetria> my dog just stole a cup of coffee off my desk
<Symmetria> some how managed to carry it in her mouth to where my mother was sitting in the study 
<Symmetria> and drop it at her feet
<Symmetria> broken cup, and coffee everywhere
<Symmetria> crazy mutt
<nlsthzn> :)
<Symmetria> cant decide if she's smart or stupid :P LOL, smart to be able to pick up the cup like that 
<Symmetria> stupid to go drop it on the floor :p
<Symmetria> hehe
<Symmetria> lol, then she ran and hid behind me when my mom shouted at her looking all guilty
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-19
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> hi totimkopf 
<Kilos> you been here before hey?
<totimkopf> Kilos: ja ek was hier
<Kilos> mooi man welkom terug
<totimkopf> dankie :)
<Kilos> hoekom so skaars?
<totimkopf> timezone
<totimkopf> :D
<Kilos> hmm...
<totimkopf> ek's in Texas :D
<Kilos> aha
<totimkopf> i used to call you oom
<totimkopf> hehhee
<Kilos> hehe i forget our chats but the nick rang a bell
<Kilos> yo JoTraGo 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> hi zerlgi 
<zerlgi> Hi Kilos
<zerlgi> (am lurking mostly)
<Kilos> np
<sakhi> Morning
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<totimkopf> :)
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<maiatoday> hi magespawn
<maiatoday> I got your message about the server book, I have already emailed to get our copy
<maiatoday> I think we'll get pdf or epub or mobi versions too.
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<magespawn> hi Kilos maiatoday 
<magespawn> awesome stuff maiatoday 
<magespawn> are the pdf/epub free to share?
<maiatoday> So I am not sure what we'll do with the physical book since our community is so distributed
<maiatoday> I'll find out about the sharing of the pdf/epub
<magespawn> keep it with you guys in cape town
<maiatoday> Also when I met with ubuntu-fr people I got their french version of 13.04
<magespawn> there was some discussion about sending a hard drive around the country maybe we could include the book with that
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<magespawn> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi magespawn
<Squirm> hello
<psyatw> hello Squirm
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> o/ Squirm 
<charl> good morning all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<totimkopf> :)
<totimkopf> coffee is the best
<Kilos> hehe
<psyatw> good morning charl
<psyatw> hoor totimkopf
 * psyatw is drinking water
<charl> hi psyatw 
<charl> totimkopf? wat is dat?
<totimkopf> psyatw: hoor
<totimkopf> is ekke
<charl> totimkopf: oh sorry, i missed you there :)
<charl> hi
<totimkopf> hi :)
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy inetpro 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi :)
<Squirm> georgl: ?
<georgl> hallo Squirm
<Squirm> hey
<georgl> you looking for me
<Squirm> you into RC?
<georgl> yup
<georgl> model gliders
<georgl> slope soaring
<Squirm> my old man used to do that
<georgl> ah ok
<Squirm> I saw you had joined #netram 
<georgl> yeah, been on it for a while
<georgl> not so much now
<Squirm> helpful bunch it seems
<Squirm> I take it you're from KZN then?
<georgl> nope
<georgl> Cape Town
<Kilos> eish, no power for an hour
<Kilos> grrrr
<charl> wb Kilos 
<charl> that's irritating
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> and even with dhcp pc dont see modem in the router
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> so back to direct usb connection
<totimkopf> ek's lus vir koffie
<charl> totimkopf: just tell maaz "coffee on"
<totimkopf> coffee on
<totimkopf> maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl> have any of you people tried http://manjaro.org/
<charl> looks very promising
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for totimkopf!
<Kilos> eish these power cuts are killing my drive
<totimkopf> someone stealing more copper?
<Kilos> xchat disappeared then terminal couldnt open
<Kilos> maybe they working on the lines
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> /usr/bin/ not found
<Kilos> weird
<Kilos> but fsck seems to have fixed it
<Kilos> eish something not happy
<Kilos> pc kinda hangs
<Kilos> said something about orphan inodes when booting
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, i use sudo touch /forcefsck to run fsck on booting
<Kilos> can i add -f to the command
<Kilos> or can one only use that from another drive
<Kilos> any fsck boff may answer as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> not sure
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'd just boot from a livecd
<ThatGraemeGuy> i've never really needed to run it manually
<charl> i'm sorry but forcefsck sounds like drive rape
<Kilos> run fsck -f from live cd?
<charl> they picked a really bad name for that tool
<Kilos> i sometimes use fsck -f from another drive
<Kilos> like sudo fsck -f /dev/sdb1
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: essentially you run it with the target filesystem unmounted
<ThatGraemeGuy> whether that's from a livecd or booted from a different installation on another disk is inconsequential
<Kilos> ya ive seen warnings that it will damage system if mounted
<ThatGraemeGuy> as long as the filesystem you check isn't mounted, it doesn't really matter how you boot the system
<Kilos> cool ty ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> ok i go off and fix drive
<Kilos> again
<charl> why the dmca takedowns are ridiculous http://torrentfreak.com/microsoft-censors-openoffice-download-links-130814/
<totimkopf> wow
<totimkopf> censors them where? from bling?
<totimkopf> who uses that kak search engine anyway? :p
<charl> totimkopf: no google
<charl> bing too
<totimkopf> :o
<charl> but then microsoft even managed to censor their own website on google
<charl> so i guess this should come as no surprise
<charl> this is also interesting: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special_301_Report
<charl> apparently the ukraine is risking sanctions
<charl> this is very nicely done: http://ircbrowse.net/
<charl> seems like it has been written in haskell
<Kilos> hmm...
<charl> wb Kilos \
<Kilos> ty charl 
<Kilos> weird things with this drive
<Kilos> 4 outa 5 boots bios dont see it then all of a sudden its there again
<Kilos> now its working lekker fast again
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> just did a backup
<Lone> hi everybody!
<Kilos> aw no one greetied lone
<Kilos> and i was fetching sheep
<Kilos> bad peeps
<Kilos> hi Arcanum_za 
<Kilos> no chance to look at python router book or ibid today
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> oh well musta saved some data
<Kilos> now nothing that not already open wants to work grrr
<Kilos> see yous tonight
<Kilos> back on 12.04 kubuntu konversation
<magespawn> afternoon Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn what you been doing
<Kilos> im just gonna do a system restart to complete an update
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> whew this empty desktop looks like no work gets done
<magespawn> you mean we must use pc to work?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well on unity my desktop is full of files that i use and havent energy to hunt for
<Kilos> here i gotta go hunt for desktop
<Kilos> and the faulty unity drive is running perfectly on the older pc and faster than here so go figure
<Kilos> maybe its an apartheaid thing
<magespawn> the meeting is next monday?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> no
<magespawn> okay cool beans
<Kilos> 28th in=snt it
<Kilos> 26th
<magespawn> yup thats right
<Kilos> you are right soryy magespawn it is next monday
<Kilos> s/soryy/sorry
<magespawn> and next monday is the 26th
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i forgot today is monday
<Kilos> sue me
<Kilos> no kudos and no free coffee for a week
<magespawn> hah
<magespawn> i had my first run in w8th windows secure boot today
<Kilos> i havent even seen 8
<Kilos> thats the prob when you work on other peeps pcs you gotta keep up to date with everything
<Kilos> did you see what the fly said last night about debugging
<Kilos> log.debug or something
<Kilos> i cant see it here
<magespawn> not even sure where you would look 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> while we were chatting about debugging
<Kilos> oh wait
<Kilos> i have unity running on the other pc
<Kilos> aw stupid
<Kilos> no internet so no xchat
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> will look another time
<Kilos> im not gonna do the iptables thing again here and dunno how to find that pc through the router
<magespawn> i am of home, chat later
<kbmonkey> hallo
<Vince-0> kbmonkey: !
<kbmonkey> sudo !!
<kbmonkey> whats up
<kbmonkey> hello Vince-0 
<kbmonkey> Kilos, are you around?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> evening
<Vince-0> *checking updates for SFD
<kbmonkey> I hear you are charing tonight Kilos 
<Kilos> meeting next monday and you the chair
<kbmonkey> we moved it to the last monday of the month right?
<Kilos> yip
<kbmonkey> darnit, my calendar is wrong then!
<kbmonkey> whoops
<Kilos> what client you using here
<Kilos> oh ya irssi sometyhing
<kbmonkey> oh no, my appointement is correct, my phone's reminder is just wrong ;)
 * kbmonkey updates
<kbmonkey> irssi Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> test thing
<Kilos> no topics bar at the top
<Kilos> lotsa info in the topic bar
<kbmonkey> I have a topic bar! they just put too much in it so it gets cut off.
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> can do /topic
<kbmonkey> great!
<Kilos> cant you drag it bigger to make 2 lines
<kbmonkey> making roast veg in the oven
<Kilos> all important info
<Kilos> what veggies?
<kbmonkey> I do not drag. aint got no time for draggin'. /topic works!
<kbmonkey> potato and onion Kilos 
<Kilos> yum
<kbmonkey> it is part of the meal, the other part is quinoa
<Kilos> what is that
<Kilos> oh you gave me a link before
<kbmonkey> it is a protein based plant seed. looks like cous cous, but is plant.
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> did I? I do not think so
<charl> kartoffel und zwiebel?
<charl> sounds delicious
<kbmonkey> kartoefellen!
<kbmonkey> in fact it is a complete protein
<charl> folienkartoffel! jawohl!
<kbmonkey> cook it like rice
<Kilos> cully and lice be kiff
<Kilos> of you get very lekker curry veggies in tins
<Kilos> golddish makes the best
<Kilos> can eat straight outa the tin
<Kilos> no dishes
<queery> Hi
<kbmonkey> I live in curry country Kilos, at least 4 places in walking distance, so no need for tins if I want curry ;)
<Kilos> hi queery 
<kbmonkey> hello queery 
<Kilos> oh ya i forget where you are
<Kilos> i lived on bunnies there
<kbmonkey> *5 places, just remembered
<kbmonkey> crazy, huh
<queery> Curry bunnies
<queery> Hmmm
<queery> Now I'm getting hungry 
<kbmonkey> me too!
<kbmonkey> c'mon oven, work quicker!
<queery> Maaz what is for dinner
<Maaz> queery: Not a clue, sorry
<Kilos> there was one shop below the parking garage opposite the old station that sold veggie bunnies that were better than meat bunnies 
<Kilos> the bot says supper
<queery> Oh
<queery> Maaz what's for supper
<Maaz> queery: Huh?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no '
<queery> Maaz what is for supper
<Maaz> queery: I'm afraid I have no idea
<Kilos> Mawhats for supper
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz: whats for supper
<Maaz> A nice thick homemade  oxtail and vegetable soup for starters and then Spaghetti bolognaise
<queery> Maaz whats for supper
<Maaz> A nice thick homemade  oxtail and vegetable soup for starters and then Spaghetti bolognaise
<queery> Hehe
<queery> Yyum
<nuvolari> o/ aloha
<nuvolari> meeting time?
<Kilos> next week guys
<queery> Is anyone here
<queery> Oh seriously 
<nuvolari> hey oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> 4th monday of the month
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<queery> The calender said tonight
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos :) Gaan dit goed?
<nuvolari> yeah... calendars don't lie
<Kilos> what calender
<Kilos> ja dankie nuvolari en jy?
<queery> The ubuntu - za calender
<kbmonkey> hallo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom, net besig
<Kilos> at the last meeting the week day was changed\
<kbmonkey> meets het mos gemove na laaste monday
<nuvolari> howdy kbmonkey! How be you?
<queery> Should be able to find it on the website
<Kilos> dont you okes see the meets in the topic bar
<kbmonkey> also thought it was tonight, my phone reminder lied to me
<queery> I created the meeting schedule
<nuvolari> I do see it now... but I got a reminder on my phone just now now
<kbmonkey> lol snap nuvolari :)
<queery> Me too
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> blame android
<nuvolari> :O
<queery> Did someone change the dates? 
<queery> No it was google
<Kilos> well queery you are so scarce that its no wonder you lost
<queery> I know I Havn't been here for a while
<Kilos> months
<nuvolari> ag, for the better, we get to check in quick and say hello
<nuvolari> it's been ages
<queery> I know
<kbmonkey> meh, might as well have a irc party while we are here!
 * kbmonkey throws confetti and blows a whirly
<nuvolari> lol
<queery> Haha
<Kilos> i forget what it was but something serious conflicted with 3rd monday
 * nuvolari distributes the party hats and tequila
<queery> Ok I'll change the calender
<Kilos> ty
<nuvolari> woo let the dawgs out? woo, woo
 * nuvolari points at woo
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> yo Squirm, nice pics you got with your gopro
<kbmonkey> can I swap the tequila for a double espresso?
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: sure, why not?
<kbmonkey> tequila makes me... do things
<nuvolari> lol, despicable things
<kbmonkey> like fall on my face XD
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> hopefully not with your minions
<nuvolari> ouch
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: that happens when you try handstands when drunk
<kbmonkey> how else do you take body shots ?
<nuvolari> freeze the tequila into little ice marbles and shoot them?
<queery> Ok it's my personal one that reminded me the other one has been changed
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> look in las minutes why
<Kilos> last
<Kilos> i forget
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, here is what happens if I drink tequila! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IBkvs2LEPA
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> yo Mezenir 
<queery> Ok dinner time
<queery> Gnite 
<kbmonkey> gn queery 
<kbmonkey> hey same here, Ima go nom some dinner
<Kilos> aw inetpro i forgot how to underline in konversation
<Kilos> dont give me a link or say man konversation
<Kilos> im too tired
<nuvolari> I have no clue oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> maybe Ctrl+U?
<nuvolari> or _word_
<nuvolari> wild guess :P
<Kilos> it was control something
<Kilos> whew ive spent too much time on unity
<Kilos> whew  ctrl+m wants to hide the menu bar
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> ctrl+l wipes the page clean
<Kilos> gooooosiiieeeeeeeee
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<nuvolari> hehe
<nuvolari> het oom u probeer?
<Kilos> ja
<nuvolari> meh :-/
<nuvolari> probeer _woord_?
<Kilos> dis net een letter ek dink
<Kilos> _woord_
<Kilos> _woord_?
<nuvolari> nee hu-uh, dit werk nie :-/
<nuvolari> [u]toets[/u]
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<nuvolari> :P werk nog minder
<Kilos> Maty
<Kilos> ai¡
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> en daar is nie eers n man konversation
<Kilos> nie
<inetpro> Kilos: look in the menu
<Kilos> ya konversation handbook
<inetpro> KDE generally displays keyboard shortcuts nicely in the menu
<inetpro> and if you don't find it there you look under Settings | Configure Shortcuts
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ctrl+r
<inetpro> ahh, you see
<Kilos> but thats a massive book
<Kilos> how are you inetpro 
<Kilos> evening morning and all
<inetpro> ok thanks
<inetpro> just tired from yet another rough monday
<Kilos> ai!
 * inetpro almost thought that we're having our monthly meeting tonight
<Kilos> so did some others hehe
<inetpro> will take a while to get used to the new date
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but i normally warn peeps when it gets close
<inetpro> thanks oom
<Kilos> dunno how i gonna twitter from here
<Kilos> i got apartheid creeping in on the pc here
<Kilos> my unity 500g drive keeps crashing and hanging and more but in the old p4 it runs kiff
<Kilos> and its faster on the slower machine so i got some thinking to do
<Kilos> maybe ram messing
<Kilos> but kde runs fine and maverick
<Kilos> what is a dhcp client id? the ip addy?
<Kilos> oh inetpro, how do i stop /var/cache/apt/archives to save all the packages in it please and not empty every time i switch off
<Kilos> sorry to bug you
<Kilos> shame he sleepin
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<magespawn> good evening all
<magespawn> looks like i missed the party
<superfly> huh?
<magespawn> <kbmonkey> meh, might as well have a irc party while we are here!
<magespawn> people thought the monthly meeting was tonight.
<magespawn> good night
<adeebnqo> did yu guys agree on a time for python&linux classes?
<adeebnqo> the
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-20
<Squirm> thanks nuvolari
<Squirm> morning
<superfly> morning Squirm
<Squirm> hey superfly 
<superfly> morning kbmonkey
<superfly> I mean Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly magespawn 
<Kilos> and others
<Kilos> all good superfly ??
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi Count_Janik 
<Count_Janik> hello
<Kilos> have you been here before
<Kilos> memory fails me
<Count_Janik> indeed I have, but not for quite some time, so not surprising your memory failed
<Kilos> hehe welcome back
<magespawn> Maaz tell adeebnqo I thought, provisionally, Fridays between 20:00 and 21:00, maybe up till 22:00 if people want
<Maaz> magespawn: Got it, I'll tell adeebnqo on freenode
<Kilos> hi adeebnqo 
<adeebnqo> hello
<Maaz> adeebnqo: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell adeebnqo I thought, provisionally, Fridays between 20:00 and 21:00, maybe up till 22:00 if people want" 20 minutes and 41 seconds ago
<adeebnqo> Kilos: do yu know who made the Maaz bot?
<superfly> adeebnqo: Maaz is an ibid instance
<Kilos> yessir cocooncrash
<superfly> Maaz: google for ibid
<Maaz> superfly: "Ibid. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibid. :: "IBid" http://ibid.illinois.gov/ :: "ibid. - definition of ibid. by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and ..." http://www.thefreedictionary.com/ibid. :: "meaning - What does 'Ibid' mean in reference/footnotes? - English ..."
<Maaz> http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/27884/what-does-ibid-mean-in-reference-footnotes :: "Ibid Examples - Examples - YourDictionar…
<Kilos> and maintained by tumbleweed 
<superfly> errr
<superfly> Maaz: google for ibid irc bot
<Maaz> superfly: "Ibid Wiki | Main / HomePage" http://ibid.omnia.za.net/ :: "Ibid 0.1.1 : Python Package Index" https://pypi.python.org/pypi/Ibid :: "Ibid – Freecode" http://freecode.com/projects/ibid :: "Ibid chat bot - Launchpad Blog" http://blog.launchpad.net/projects/ibid-chat-bot :: "Comparison of Internet Relay Chat bots - Wikipedia, the free ..."
<Maaz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_bots :: "Ubuntu – Details of package ibi…
<superfly> that's better
<adeebnqo> thanks, lemme bookmark these --- i've been wanting to make a DC++ bot for a while now
<superfly> hi maiatoday!
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> well kde works through router to 3g
<Kilos> took many reboots from both sides
<Kilos> and iftop works
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi psyatw howsit
<psyatw> I am fine
<psyatw> doing boring stuff at work as usual
<Kilos> lol
<psyatw> but at least I am reading things that are more interesting
<Kilos> what you reading?
<psyatw> oracle, j2ee, some linux stuff etc.
<psyatw> anything that helps me increase my IT knowledge
<Kilos> good man
<psyatw> yeah
<psyatw> I got a contract for one more year
<Kilos> did you see all the links inetpro put in here night before last
<psyatw> in that time I want to have learned enough things to move up in the company or go somewhere else
<Kilos> bash stuff
<psyatw> no, I didn´t
<Kilos> aw and im on another drive 
<Kilos> you know how to read logs
<psyatw> yes, I must have some logs at home
<psyatw> if I haven´t missed the links entirely
<Kilos> he says its important to know that before we worry about python
<psyatw> oh
<Kilos> no man online logs
<psyatw> yeah, python is one of the things I also want to learn
<psyatw> oh, I see
<Kilos> so even before the stuff your learning maybe better to brush up
<Kilos> i always forget how to go read logs
<psyatw> does it require any special knowledge?
<psyatw> I know my way around programming languages
<Kilos> Maaz: google irc #ubuntu-za logs for 18.o8.2013
<Kilos> ai!
<Maaz> Kilos: "Ubuntu ZA - Ubuntu South Africa LoCo" http://ubuntu-za.org/ :: "Get Ubuntu | Ubuntu ZA - Ubuntu South Africa LoCo" http://ubuntu-za.org/get-ubuntu :: "Feed aggregator | Ubuntu ZA - Ubuntu South Africa LoCo" http://ubuntu-za.org/planet :: "Xubuntu | Ubuntu ZA - Ubuntu South Africa LoCo" http://ubuntu-za.org/category/distribution/xubuntu :: "South Africa -
<Maaz> irc2go - Chat Rooms" http://en.irc2go.com/?q=south+africa :: "Bug #1033579 “NM doesn't au…
<Kilos> Maaz: sorry
<Maaz> Don't be sorry Kilos Be careful.
<Kilos> ive only managed Hello World
<psyatw> oh, don´t worry
<psyatw> it will all make sense
<psyatw> the thing is to fail fast and often so you learn from your mistakes
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos-> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Kilos-> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/Bash-Beginners-Guide.html
<Kilos> sorry i shoulda put them on my channel
<psyatw> thanks
<psyatw> what is your channel?
<Kilos> ##kilos
<Kilos> you never been there?
<Kilos> hmm...
<psyatw> no, I didn´t know it existed
<Kilos> thats where we help each other with prohibeted stuff here
<Kilos> prohibited
<psyatw> that sounds like a good idea
<Kilos> you welcome to join
<psyatw> thanks
<psyatw> I am already there
<Kilos> wbb just gonna disconnect router
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<Kilos> hi Superhuman 
<Superhuman> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hallo Übermensch
<Kilos> hehe he missed  that
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> no one talking today
<ThatGraemeGuy> seems like it
 * ThatGraemeGuy got the job offer he's been interviewing for over the past 4 weeks
<ThatGraemeGuy> woop woop!!
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> congrats
<Kilos> what you gonna do there
<Kilos> just dont move and forget irc hey
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://hetznercareers.theresumator.com/apply/upwoeD/Linux-And-Database-System-Engineer.html
<ThatGraemeGuy> ^^ that ^^
<ThatGraemeGuy> time to start learning some ruby
<Kilos> well done
<ThatGraemeGuy> thanks :)
<nuvolari> o/ hello's :)
<Kilos> yo nuvolari 
<superfly> hey, well done ThatGraemeGuy!
<magespawn> you fill all of that ThatGraemeGuy ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> thanks :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> fill the requirements, or fill the form? ;)
<magespawn> the requirements
<Kilos> hahaha
<ThatGraemeGuy> most of them
<magespawn> cool, well done
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm not super strong on DB stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> and i don't have 10+ years
<ThatGraemeGuy> but i told them that and i managed to impress them enough anyway
<magespawn> nice one
<Kilos> maybe they liked the way you comb your hair
<ThatGraemeGuy> i managed to build a multi-master mysql cluster in under a day and use it as backend for a wordpress cluster
<ThatGraemeGuy> which even impressed me :D
<Kilos> but great. once you in you can brush up whats needed
<ThatGraemeGuy> my hair is shaved most of the time
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> so is the MD's and 1 of the other guys in the team so maybe that did have something to do with it ;-)
<magespawn> i sure it did
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> may i ask a personal question ThatGraemeGuy ?
<Kilos> or its like that old song
<Kilos> the more you deceive them the more they like your technique
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can ask anything.... i'll decide later if i can answer :P
<magespawn> what is the industry expected salary for that kind of job? feel free to direct to sites rather than giving precise details
<ThatGraemeGuy> in my experience anywhere between 30k and 40k depending on skills and experience
<magespawn> per month?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<magespawn> thats is more than i earn a year, lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> you work for a slave driver? ;-)
<magespawn> no not really, have lots of free time, but field guiding has never paid very well ever
<Kilos> study magespawn youll get there
<magespawn> when i was at the height of my salary earnings it was R5k to R6k per month
<ThatGraemeGuy> you're not in the I.T. industry?
<magespawn> indeed Kilos just need motovation
<magespawn> motivation
<Kilos> ill nag you daily if you like
<magespawn> ThatGraemeGuy: i have my own shop internet cafe and pc repairs, but that only pays for itself
<ThatGraemeGuy> its a start
<magespawn> give me a chance to study IT and gain experience when i am not driving
<ThatGraemeGuy> i wanted to do accounting/auditing stuff when i left school, didn't work out
<ThatGraemeGuy> caught a lucky break doing desktop work and it grew from there
<ThatGraemeGuy> that was 11 years ago
<magespawn> done A+ and N+, busy with MCITP, and picking up all the linux skills i can along the way
<ThatGraemeGuy> hang in there, work hard, it'll come to you :)
<magespawn> i have been a guide for 13 years now
<magespawn> have to change career fish one is going to high school in 2016, R55k to R65k, per year
<Kilos> and they web hosts
<Kilos> with some sweet talk maybe we get a host for QA
<magespawn> speaking of which bbl
<ThatGraemeGuy> magespawn: this may interest you: http://businesstech.co.za/news/it-services/44018/best-paid-it-professionals-in-sa/
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: nice job, and well done for getting that!
<ThatGraemeGuy> thanks :)
<magespawn> ty ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello~
<charl> how's it going
<Cantide> it's going well :)
<Cantide> was out in the garden a bit today
<magespawn> hi Cantide  charl 
<Cantide> magespawn, '<
<charl> i spent hours biking through the forest in germany
<charl> am tired now
<charl> hi magespawn :)
<Cantide> ahhh!!
<Cantide> now that i would like to do!
<Cantide> black forest? hehe
<charl> no, that's far to the south
<charl> i want to make a trip out in that direction though
<charl> maybe i should do it, next month might be a good time, although i will need to book a hotel for a few nights
<Cantide> it's the only forest i know in Germany :p
<charl> half of germany is a forest :P
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i have a friend that stays near that area
<Cantide> i forget the name of the town .-.
<Cantide> Erolzheim?
<charl> oh yeah in baden-württemberg, a very nice state
<Cantide> >.<
<charl> oh that's on the border of bayern too
<charl> very very nice, those are two of the best states
<Cantide> cool :)
<Cantide> i should visit her sometime then >.<
<charl> if you do it come the last week of september
<charl> it's octoberfest week, it will be crazy but lots to see
<charl> i want to head down to munchen myself but i still need to book a hotel
<charl> i will probably stay outside munchen because they push the prices up like crazy during that week
<Cantide> hehe
<Cantide> yeah, i want to see Oktoberfest sometime :)
<charl> the beer is expensive, i see they charge 10 euro per litre
<charl> that's octoberfest prices for you
<charl> you shouldn't think about it, just say "it's the experience"
<Cantide> i wouldn't mind the prices if i'm only doing it once
<Cantide> and i don't drink a lot :p
<charl> http://www.oktoberfest.de/en/article/About+the+Oktoberfest/About+the+Oktoberfest/The+Prices+for+Beer+and+Other+Drinks/2363/
<charl> that's the english page
<charl> a litre of water costs 7 euro, what?!
<charl> nah man i tell you, if i drank a liter of beer i have had enough :P
<charl> maybe 2 liter but that is my limit
<Kilos> lo charl Cantide 
<Cantide> hey Kilos~
<Cantide> charl, same, i wouldn't drink more than 2L
<charl> nah man i would get sick and throw up bah
<charl> hey Kilos !
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> good ty everything working
<charl> ah your problems have been resolved?
<Kilos> drive that kept crashing here works np on other pc
<charl> strange
<Kilos> yeah and the dhcp with router worked after i deleted old connection settings and added new
<Kilos> but same, so you tell me why
<charl> ah yes
<Kilos> both pcs can now use the 3g in the modem
<charl> good to hear
<charl> yeah sometimes it happens
<charl> i don't know
<Kilos> now i gotta find out how to cut router open and wire for external yagi
<charl> oh you want to boost your wifi?
<Kilos> gotta email that pretoria is gonna supply free wifi
<charl> the government?
<charl> municipality i mean
<Kilos> but nearest hotspot from here atm in 15ks
<charl> oh no man with a good antenna that's no problem
<charl> you just need one of those mikrotik routerboards and a good antenna
<Kilos> i will build a lekker 15 element yagi if i can just find the measurements
<charl> hmmm never tried building one myself
<Kilos> not buying no more stuff
<charl> sounds interesting, keep us updated :)
<charl> write a howto
<charl> other people will also find it interesting
<charl> afaik there is a very strong wug initiative in south africa
<Kilos> i found a site that gave a file that you could print and lay out on the table with everything where it must be but aint gotta printer
<charl> in europe cable/ftth mostly killed that
<Kilos> ya ptawug is right here but they wanna sell the equipment
<charl> strange, usually they allow you to get on it for free
<charl> it's a non-profit community network according to http://www.ptawug.co.za/
<Kilos> ya but if you outa town you need antenna etc
<Kilos> i think the kit is R1600
<charl> yeah that's usually the case
<charl> but you can source the hardware anyway you like and a lot of people are building their own antennas
<charl> there is also an irc channel, have you tried connecting on that?
<charl> there might be some okes with suggestions
<Kilos> i just dunno if i can tell the router to search for outside wifi or if it only supplies wifi locally
<charl> oh you mean connect upstream, that's a difficult question
<Kilos> yeah i spoke to the ptawug guys
<Kilos> if not ill try get a wireless adapter for pc and then search
<charl> i don't know if an ordinary wireless adapter will work, they are meant for short range
<Kilos> with an outside antenna of course
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<inetpro> oops!
<inetpro> that was me pressing disconnect accidentally 
<inetpro> Kilos: where's that nick?
<Kilos> hehe what you broke
<inetpro> lekker stupid
<inetpro> nee man, als weer reg
<magespawn> lol
<charl> Kilos: it also depends on the transmission power of the wifi adapter, but i'm not the expert on this
<charl> wb inetpro 
<Kilos> i gotta find a hardware guru to explain why that drives works fine in another machine
<magespawn> i wonder it the wug will be allowed to share the free Pretoria wifi? also what the speeds and usages will be?
<Kilos> a good yagi boost incoming as well as outgoing inetpro 
<charl> magespawn: if somebody else is hooked up and they also happen to be on the wug you could vpn through them
<charl> people used to do that with dsl too
<magespawn> maybe the cables or the board Kilos 
<Kilos> oh inetpro i wanted to ask you, how have you connected an external antenna to your router
<magespawn> ahh charl but will they allow it and will the wifi be able to handle all those extra users?
<Kilos> all our cities are planning on supplying free wifi
<Kilos> you got a mail coming with all the links magespawn 
<magespawn> ty Kilos 
<charl> magespawn: that i wouldn't know, but the promise of free wifi sounds overly ambitious
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> i deleted one last week where they say its a govt thing i think to supply wifi
<Kilos> that afrihost 5g for under R150 also sounds good if you dont mind contracts
<Cantide> Kilos, yeah, i saw that on the news
<Cantide> about PTA
<Kilos> afrihost mobile
<Kilos> if they supply to the city i just gotta make a good enough antenna to tap in
<Kilos> oh magespawn the same cabling and mboard are working here on kde
<Kilos> weird
<Kilos> hardware incompatibility
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: the afrihost thing is month-to-month, not contract
<Kilos> oh wow thats wonderful
<ThatGraemeGuy> i managed to snag one in the second batch they made available
<Kilos> id go mad with 5g a month
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> is it telkom?
<ThatGraemeGuy> mtn
<Kilos> i have bought 8ta airtime for next 3 to 4 months already
<ThatGraemeGuy> should receive it early in sept
<Kilos> oh no mtn sucks here
<ThatGraemeGuy> home time, i'm off!
 * ThatGraemeGuy waves
<Kilos> go well
<inetpro> Kilos: a wifi network and a wireless network the WUG style are two different things
<inetpro> wifi is very short range
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> you didnt tell me how you got the external aerial in your whatever
<Kilos> for 3g
<Kilos> did it just plug in or have to be wired internally
<inetpro> and with a wifi network you can connect directly to the network from your PC while on a normal wireless network you need a special router
<inetpro> Kilos: I screw it on
<Kilos> onot what?
<Kilos> onot
<inetpro> have an integrated port for connectivity
<Kilos> onto
<inetpro> on the router
<Kilos> oh built in port
<inetpro> yebo yes, the thing was built with an external antenna in mind
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro> and then it has a physical switch to either switch to internal antenna or external
<Kilos> nice
<inetpro> but I've seen modern routers without the physical switch
<inetpro> but with the option in the config
<inetpro> call it a software switch
<Kilos> oh its a 3g router with 3g built in?
<inetpro> yebo yes
<inetpro> and with Wifi broadcasting
<Kilos> and wifi locally
<inetpro> yebo yes
<inetpro> nou verstaan hy!
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> now
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> ok forget about broadcasting
<Kilos> if i put a wireless adapter in pc with external aerial and i can pick up  a wireless signal 
<inetpro> not really the same thing
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> wiat and listen
<Kilos> wait too
 * inetpro is ene ore
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so with a wireless card in pc and external aerial and i find a hotspot then my router will wifi locally via the pc?
 * inetpro luister maar hoor niks
<inetpro> ahh... :-)
<Kilos> jy baie cheeky
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> nee man
<inetpro> you want to get jailed?
<Kilos> no man the wifi is gonna be free
<Kilos> ill mail you the mail
<inetpro> you want to take somebody else's network and re-broadcast?
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: nee meneer
<Kilos> no man in the house only
<inetpro> if you want to do that you will have to ask for permission
<inetpro> and you will most likely not get that permission
<Kilos> even for personal  use
<Kilos> there is only me here and sissie with tablet
<inetpro> that free thing from mr Knott-Craig junior is a nice pipe dream 
<inetpro> and I wish him good luck 
<kbmonkey> oh morning superfly - sorry I was away at the time
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> while I do hope that it does realise
<inetpro> but I have my doubts
<kbmonkey> evening all
<Kilos> oh well i got 8ta still
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<inetpro> Kilos: it will only be available in a few small areas
<Kilos> anyway i got 8ta and router works with 3g so all good
<Kilos> ty for the info
<inetpro> and the way I see it, he wants it to be free for the poor
<Kilos> but i may still experiment hey?
<inetpro> but how do you define an area as a poor area
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> well man im the poor
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> you clearly live in the wrong area
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> because I doubt whether that signal will get even close to you
<Kilos> you dunno the power of a 15 element yagi
<Kilos> antenna design is very interesting
<inetpro> Kilos: a wifi signal only goes for like 20 meters
<Kilos> im talking wireless
<inetpro> jaja, but please don't mix the two
<inetpro> Kilos: talk to the WUG guys
<Kilos> yip will next month
<Kilos> ty for the guidance
<Kilos> will make my antenna then they can see when it connects
<Kilos> ive made the folded dipole already
<Kilos> its tiny
<inetpro> Kilos: see High Gain Yagi Antenna http://www.poyntingdefence.com/index.php?q=catalogue|productinfo,10,High-Gain-Yagi-Antenna
<inetpro> that ^^ is just one of many different antennas they have
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> im not gonna buy one
<Kilos> when my one is made ill show you a pic
<Kilos> but this isnt an urgent thing
<inetpro> if they were easy to make you would see a lot more competition
<inetpro> and I'm not saying it is not easy
<Kilos> i made yagis for radio use many years ago
<inetpro> but you have to build according to specs
<Kilos> still have fomula in head
<Kilos> 486/freq in meg
<Kilos> but 492 was always closer i think
<Kilos> didnt need as much tuning
<inetpro> but Kilos, didn't you say that you can see the tower with your naked eye?
<Kilos> ya but thats 3g im talking wireless
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> then i can wireless the ptawug
<inetpro> and internet?
<Kilos> 3g
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> also the wug guys offered to download stuff for one and then you fetch it wireless
<Kilos> there are quite a few ubuntu users in ptawug
<inetpro> they must stop doing the own thing and start putting more pressure on the industry to reduce pricing
<Kilos> go tell them
<inetpro> then again, they mustn't stop doing their own thing
<inetpro> they must keep doing it
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> also i gotta work out how to open a 3g modem and connect an external antenna to it
<inetpro> actually more people need to be made aware that you can do things for free
<Kilos> ian got poor signal where he is
<inetpro> ahh, nou kom hy met sy storie
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> jy baie cheeky
<inetpro> I have to so I can understand your reasoning
 * inetpro wbb
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> yo my magespawn 
<magespawn> some modems come with attachements for aerials
<nuvolari> o/ good evening oom Kilos, magespawn, oom inetpro :P
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<magespawn> and you can get a adapter for the ones that don't
<magespawn> hey nuvolari 
<Kilos> one has to use what one has magespawn 
<Kilos> adapter??
<Kilos> to plugin aerial to 3g modem
<magespawn> let find a link
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> you not the same one with kde probs in the lists hey?
<Vince-0> haai
<magespawn> https://resellers.lantic.net/index.php?page=shop.product_details&product_id=84&flypage=flypage.tpl&pop=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=66
<magespawn> sorry Kilos you won't be able to go that link
<Kilos> np magespawn 
<kbmonkey> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> whats wrong with it
<Kilos> oh resellers
<Vince-0> haai
<Vince-0> So RMS is pretty much confirmed for Duban
<kbmonkey> Durban? Really?! The news read like it was only to be CT/JHB
<kbmonkey> happy about that!
<Vince-0> those are confirmed, Durban at UKZN
<Vince-0> http://durbanlinux.org.za/?page_id=18
<kbmonkey> very cool
<Vince-0> ill do updates tonight
<Vince-0> may even pick him up at the airport
<kbmonkey> epic!
<Vince-0> here are the durban notes: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Gd3pE0r8X4iRPbPTe6pfv7UqdKFtaqb2r3W4SI0yweE/edit#heading=h.6tnj4daysmb0
<Vince-0> Richard Keller is helping organise it, got the venue etc
<kbmonkey> unbelievable, I am struggling to keep my eyes open and not even 8pm yet XD
<Vince-0> kbmonkey: stupid googledoc wasn't public - now you can see
<kbmonkey> thanks Vince-0 :)
<kbmonkey> This should be very good
<Kilos> whew you not well kbmonkey ?
<kbmonkey> did lots of leg work at the gym today Kilos. going tomorrow for upper body.
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> still new, still adjusting ;)
<kbmonkey> whoa, that google doc has it's style a bit confused, lol! must be my browser..
<kbmonkey> yeah.. I get this render bug with fixed-aligned css elements.
<magespawn> Kilos: i cant find a picture at the moment
<Kilos> np magespawn 
<Kilos> if its another 300 bucks or something ill work a way to wire cable in directly
<magespawn> but it is a small black plastic pad that attaches to the aerial cable and then sits on top of the modem
<Kilos> oh like an induction thing
<Vince-0> kbmonkey: your crazy terminal browsers?
<magespawn> yup works well with the e220
<Kilos> cost?
<kbmonkey> chrome browser Vince-0 - wow this is really happening hey, pretty exciting!
<Vince-0> yaar
<Kilos> ill most likely be doing it on ians vodafone modem anyway, dont wanna mess up the modem that works in the router
<Kilos> but what is the thing called magespawn 
<magespawn> Kilos: about R250 i think
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> we call it a skilpad, but i am sure thats not the proper name
<magespawn> i will see what i can find tomorrow
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> but thats lotsa data
<magespawn> that is the one from @lantic, so let me see if i can find a cheeper one
<magespawn> and here is a heads up for everyone, esquire in now offering laptops without a preinstalled os
<kbmonkey> Kilos, did you see that preorder deal afrihost was giving out today of the 3G wifi hotspot device
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> first 1000 peeps
<Kilos> but mtn sucks here\
<Kilos> edge only
<Kilos> and 2 days a week offline
<kbmonkey> awe :(
<kbmonkey> after the 1000 they released another 4000
<kbmonkey> and when that was gone they did another 3000. 
<Kilos> you surely wont get that thing with just one R150?
<kbmonkey> but youre right about that coverage
<kbmonkey> who knows. I'll let you know next month ;)
<nuvolari> oh hi apie :)
<kbmonkey> was with afrihost before and they really gave me good service then
<Kilos> you gonna try next month
<kbmonkey> I get the device next month
<kbmonkey> hallo nuvolari o/
<Kilos> yeah but out here the tower sucks and they got no plans to upgrade it
<Kilos> thats why i went voda to start with
<magespawn> kbmonkey: is it on contract?
<kbmonkey> magespawn, just like their dsl packages, month to month
<magespawn> do keep the device no matter what?
<magespawn> you^
<kbmonkey> no matter what?
<kbmonkey> I cannot say
<magespawn> if you stop the service?
<kbmonkey> but the rates are cheaper than any other mobile rates so undoubtedly why would you not use the service?
 * magespawn goes to google
<kbmonkey> their t&c's probably cover that
<kbmonkey> however I was not planning on taking the deal to scavenge their hardware
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i was
<kbmonkey> http://www.afrihost.com/landing/mobile_data_preorder/
<Kilos> what does preorder mean
<magespawn> yup you get the device for free if you got in on the preorder
<magespawn> nice one
<kbmonkey> likely mtn is supplying the hardware
<magespawn> you order before the device is available Kilos 
<kbmonkey> magespawn, how much would those devices cost to manufacture? 
<magespawn> so have to wait, although not long in this case
<kbmonkey> certainly not as much as advertised, realistically
<Kilos> and they not gonna put it on contract once youve paid
<magespawn> no much i would guess between R50 and maybe R250 at the most
<Kilos> but who you gonna make a hotspot for anyway
<Kilos> all your neighbours
<magespawn> just yourself Kilos or people in the same room
<kbmonkey> all your pc's ;)
 * kbmonkey has more pcs than pairs of shoes
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i have 2 running with eth through router and place for 2 more\
<kbmonkey> the nice thing is that if your data runs out you dont get charged "out of bundle" rates like cell phone contracts do. they just cap you. no unepected surprises ;)
<kbmonkey> voda did that to me. I was horrified by the bill. their customer support told me their service does not allow for capping. nice
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> better 8ta prepaid
<Kilos> when it finish you need to buy more airtime
<kbmonkey> =1
<kbmonkey> *+1
<Kilos> im actually chuffed with 8ta
<magespawn> kbmonkey: somebody made a mistake, AFAIK they can do that
<Kilos> got up to 803kB/s the other night
<kbmonkey> lol, same Kilos !
<kbmonkey> soem nights I get 1MB! others fall flat to zero
<magespawn> you can buy a phone for that MiFi modem price, that will do the same thing
<magespawn> nice speed
<kbmonkey> A phone would, but the data rates are a bit higher I think
<Kilos> but isnt this router like doing the same thing magespawn 
<Kilos> can do 4 eth connections and i dunno how many wifi
<magespawn> it is yes, it is what i use my galaxy pocket for
<magespawn> routers are more powerful
<kbmonkey> nice :)
<Kilos> then i wont even think about mtn stuff
<Kilos> i dont trust them
<kbmonkey> my wifi router stopped working recently :(
<Kilos> never had probs using them for old cell
<Kilos> reset it kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> so this will save me
<Kilos> is it dead dead or what
<kbmonkey> yar I suspect the transmitter is borked
<Kilos> they got built in flash stuff
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> is a few years old
<kbmonkey> I should maybe pry it open - could even be a broken wire ;) imagine that. lol
<Kilos> did you try a reset
<kbmonkey> yup
<kbmonkey> factory reset
<Kilos> hold the reset button in and then power on
<Kilos> and hold another 10 secs
<kbmonkey> many times over ;)
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> thats sad
<kbmonkey> gone to bit heaven
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> no worries my phone becomes a hotspot if I want to copy files across
<kbmonkey> I need a muffin
<Kilos> if you gonna train everyday you must eat lotsa pasta if you can take it
<kbmonkey> i made muffins with protein isolate. they are goood.
<kbmonkey> wana bake again this weekend. 
<inetpro> Vince-0: your doc is still not public?
<magespawn> kbmonkey: doesn't the high temp of the baking wreck the protein?
<kbmonkey> lol, not unless I bake at 500 deg C 
<Kilos> and lotsa soya kbmonkey 
<Vince-0> inetpro: 
<Kilos> there some nice soya mixes in stores
<inetpro> Vince-0: pong
<Vince-0> its got other peoples details in it, seems we have a small organising committee
<Kilos> beens are protein for non meat peeps
<Vince-0> 1sec, just making sure
<inetpro> Vince-0: no problem, it doesn't have to be public
<inetpro> just saying since you wrote, "stupid googledoc wasn't public - now you can see"
<Kilos> google is painful at times
<Kilos> again i had to go tell it ubuntu list mails arent spam
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm...
<inetpro> make no mistake their spam filtering is still the best
<inetpro> very rare to see a mistake like that
<kbmonkey> Kilos, add the list to your contacts then it should not get spamboxed 
<Kilos> its the odd ones inetpro 
<Kilos> i get the replies then wonder where the one is with the prob
<Vince-0> 1 sec, shoulda asked peeps for consent of personal info
<Kilos> like i got adrianas and monkeys but not vinces query
<Vince-0> oh no, i'm just being anal about this privacy thing
<kbmonkey> rms's much? ;)
<kbmonkey> I guess it is good to ask in case Vince-0 
<inetpro> always good to ask first
<Vince-0> and I don't want to go to jail
<Vince-0> lool
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> free food in jail
<inetpro> Kilos: actually I just realised I also have a lot of valid mails in my spam folder
<inetpro> something must have changed
<Kilos> yeah its bad inetpro 
<Kilos> evry second month theres some that dont work
<inetpro> Kilos: I think there is an element of learning involved
<inetpro> if you mark it as "not SPAM" it learns from that
<Kilos> thats what i do
<Kilos> but you gotta do it every coupla months
<Kilos> i dont mind them spamming peeps that try sell me viagra
<inetpro> spam is damn difficult to control
<magespawn> Kilos: what was that antispam program you found again?
<Kilos> sugarplum
<inetpro> one little program is not good enough these days
<inetpro> you need a multitude of engines 
<Kilos> and theres spamassasin
<magespawn> maybe if we crowd sugarplum, we coule make it work
<Kilos> the mail peeps need spam fighters but first they have to understand what spam is 
<Kilos> and not block legitimate mail
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> interesting reading: "Paul Theron, CEO of Vestact Limited, says that Cell C has decimated its own business case and will be dead within six months."
<inetpro> http://businesstech.co.za/news/mobile/44470/cell-c-dead-by-2014-analyst/
<Kilos> wow
 * inetpro wonders how he gets to that conclusion
<Kilos> publicity
<Kilos> they say even bad publicity is better than none
<inetpro> so you say he's helping cellc?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well see if they die
<Kilos> theres too much money involved to shut down 
<Kilos> mobile provision is big business
<inetpro> all of them including CellC are still way to inefficient and overpriced
<Kilos> yip its about money not good service
<inetpro> and MTN is the worst of them all
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> I would jump ship to CellC any time if they could show us a bit of prove of increased coverage
<Kilos> you not happy with 8ta?
<Kilos> im surprised you still use mtn
<inetpro> 8ta is also useless in the rurals 
<Kilos> where are the urals
<superfly> *proof
<Kilos> rurals
<inetpro> oops... thanks superfly
<Kilos> hehe 
<Kilos> i didnt even see that
<inetpro> Kilos: rurals are anywhere outside of the big cities
<Kilos> so thats me and 8ta rocks here
<inetpro> Kilos: no, you are part of the big city, whether you like it or not
<Kilos> and mtn and voda use the same tower and their service sucks
<Kilos> oh ok
<inetpro> the sad part is that service is even bad in big cities
<inetpro> but it is so much worse outside
<Kilos> i see the pushing wireless in the cape flats as well
<Kilos> wherever that might be
<Kilos> yeah some of us dont even have a choice of adsl
<inetpro> time that our guys learn a bit from the old days with an almost independent postal and telecoms service in each town
<Kilos> everything is too modern and controlled
<Kilos> and peeps dont wanna do anything themselves any more
<Kilos> like wifi yagis
<Kilos> easier to buy
<Kilos> and tap resurfacing tools
 * Kilos ducks
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> night all.. sleep tight
<kbmonkey> ah nite kilos
<kbmonkey> Maaz, tell kilos good night sleep tight -.-
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> hi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hai o/
<superfly> I don't think I've ever made this many merges in one night... we're getting ready to release a bugfix release of OpenLP
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-21
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> takes a while for konversation to see who is away
<zerlgi> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi zerlgi 
<Kilos> you show as away, lurking time?
<Kilos> ah there you go
<zerlgi> Kilos, do you think you're going to be in JHB for SFD this yerar.
<zerlgi> s/yerar/year/
<Kilos> nope i dont go anywhere zerlgi 
<zerlgi> ok.
<zerlgi> the reason I asked was that I might be up in JHB for this one.
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<superfly> ohi zerlgi
<zerlgi> Hi Superfly
<Kilos> where are the cape flats in relation to where you are superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: depends on whether I'm at home or at work
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<superfly> Kilos: at home they are to the east... further along the bay
<Kilos> got a mail that they gonna role out free wifi in the flats soon
<Kilos> i wonder what the plan is with the free wifi bit all of a sardine
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<superfly> môre maiatoday
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<zerlgi> mornings inetpro, barrydk
<barrydk> Everyone fine on this lovely morning?
<Kilos> ya
<barrydk> Stupid question. How do i run google earth from the terminal as suddenly mine won't work from the dash home thingie?
<Kilos> just type in the app name
<Kilos> if it needs root priviledges you sudo "name
<Kilos> or try a reinstall of it
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall "app"
<Kilos> i dont have it installed so cant check but will look on the 1st if you aint got it working yet
<zerlgi> Google Earth shouldn't need root privs (
<Kilos> hehe
<zerlgi> ... but install would
<zerlgi> it's probably run from /opt/{some-directory}
 * zerlgi runs off to see on wife's PC
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all :)
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<zerlgi> Hi barrydk
<zerlgi> the terminal path is probably /opt/google/earth/free/googleearth
<zerlgi> ... but press [tab] a lot
<zerlgi> to make sure that yours is the same
<Kilos> wont it run just by typing in googleearth
<zerlgi> .. only if the path to googleearth is in the $PATH variable.
<zerlgi> in terminal: echo $PATH
<zerlgi> ... will return the path.
<zerlgi> ... that is how on Win/Lin/Mac launching from a command prompt works
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> splits again
<Kilos> i thought just his dash lost it, then normally a reinstall fixes it
<zerlgi> when you type something it looks for a match in the locations specified by PATH
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> wont aptitude reinstall fix that?
<Kilos> i like aptitude, removes stuff not needed
<Kilos> only thing to watch is that it dont wanna remove ubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> i think it does that with purge gwibber
<barrydk> so much for a simple answer. 
<Kilos> try a reinstall with aptitude barrydk 
<barrydk> I'm going to try that cause i'm lost completely now
<Kilos> when last did it work
<Kilos> zerlgi: will help you if reinstall dont work
<barrydk> Realy don't know  Kilos  Thanks zerlgi 
<zerlgi> tx Kilos for volunteering me. barrydk will certainly try...
<barrydk> I'll ask google also 
<zerlgi> there is probably a .-directory with config affecting you...
<zerlgi> so the right thing to try is to launch from terminal first.
<zerlgi> that way you'll be able to see where the app crashes and whether a re-install will actually fix it...
<zerlgi> if you have a fast internet connection I can show you via google chrome "remote desktop"
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> net not happy again today
<Kilos> hmm he either got it working or crashed his pc
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy: when do you start the new job
<ThatGraemeGuy> resignation date + 4 weeks
<Kilos> we gotta have a party
<ThatGraemeGuy> still working out minor details before i formally accept
<Kilos> coffee and cookies on you
<charl> good morning all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<barrydk> I re-install google earth and now it is working for about 10 seconds then it boms out i sommer go back to windowzzz
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<charl> wb barrydk 
<charl> barrydk: wb Kilos 
<charl> ag sorry
<charl> started typing and then stopped :)
<Kilos> ty charl 
<charl> barrydk: are you running google earth under ubuntu 13.04? i've been using it and had no problems so far
<Kilos> some bug in pc or someone hacking me
<charl> :(
<Kilos> everything disconnects but modem shows online still
<charl> 3g modem? no clue, maybe the signal fell out
<Kilos> it still shows connected and if i move it to another 3g port it doesnt connect again till i reboot
<Kilos> normally modem starts flashing before everything disconnects
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> is barrydk still battling
<barrydk> Charl i'm using 12.04 64bit. It worked fine for a long time now suddenly it's giving me a hard time
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> good day all
<barrydk> Hi Magesp
<barrydk> Hi Magesppawn
<magespawn> hi barrydk 
<magespawn> on my way out again. bbl
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> barrydk: whats happening?
<charl> barrydk: might it have happened after a kernel upgrade?
<charl> maybe it causes some problem with 3d acceleration and your graphics card
<charl> could also be your graphics drivers
<Kilos> it sucks when something all of a sudden stops working
<charl> yeah very
<Kilos> charl can one change your ip addy to anything
<Kilos> or must you follow rules
<Kilos> uh oh pc gone into go slow mode
<Kilos> wbb
<Squirm> hey
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> Kilos: there are certain IP adresses assigned for private use
<Squirm> addresses
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ive just plugged in router and hopefully that firewall thing helps
<barrydk> Hi Charl Sorry ran around here. I'm sure there was a kernel upgrade or two since the last time i used it
<Kilos> otherwise something no well in this pc
<Squirm> I know what they are, but found this - gives the total available IP in each field
<Squirm> Private IP address ranges
<Squirm> The ranges and the amount of usable IP's are as follows:
<Squirm> 10.0.0.0 - 10.255.255.255
<Squirm> Addresses: 16,777,216
<Squirm> 172.16.0.0 - 172.31.255.255
<Squirm> Addresses: 1,048,576
<Squirm> 192.168.0.0 - 192.168.255.255
<Squirm> Addresses: 65,536
<Kilos> but if i change mine then i gotta go off dhcp hey?
<Kilos> lemme find router book and see if that firewall will block all incoming
<Squirm> Kilos: they usually block incoming
<Kilos> good and if pc then still hits slow mode then its the pc not someone/thing trying to get in
<Squirm> is your router connected to the internet?
<Kilos> yes through 3g
<Kilos> whew there lotsa stuff in the routers firewall
<Kilos> i enabled block wan ping
<Kilos> and turned on intrusion detection
<Kilos> dunno what else to do but will see what happens here
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> looks like something in pidgin or evolution slows the pc down
<Squirm> check your task manager
<Squirm> or in terminal use the command top
<Kilos> running top
<Kilos> opened pidgin again and all still fast
<zerlgi> Kilos, 3G does that sometimes. ppp connection still up. but nothing goes through. Is that what you are experiencing, or is your entire desktop hanging?
<Kilos> i had the prob with an e220 but never before on my arab 3g
<Kilos> switching from workspace to workspace gets very slow but seems ok with evolution closed
<Kilos> and now the 3g is in the router not directly connected to pc
<Kilos> looks like its evolution causing it
<Kilos> all still fast with evo closed
<Kilos> hmm...
<zerlgi> k. you could check if there are plugins in Evolution that you don't require, and disable them. that *might* help some.
<Kilos> ill try that ty zerlgi 
<Kilos> just gonna run pc without evo for a while and see
<charl> hi sorry Kilos i am running around at work
<charl> but i see you already got help
<charl> need to go again bbl
<Kilos> hi wilsonmc 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<wilsonmc> hi Kilos
<wilsonmc> nice to see a ZA Ubuntu grp
<wilsonmc> what do you guys chat about here?
<Kilos> we help peeps with linux probs
<Kilos> and normal chat thats friends do
<Kilos> do you use ubuntu wilsonmc ?
<wilsonmc> oh cool
<wilsonmc> yeah I do
<Kilos> this is the official ubuntu help channel in za
<wilsonmc> that's awesome. I'm glad I stumbled upon it
<Kilos> well this is the right place for help and if you one of the boffs you can hang here and help others too
<Kilos> oh you still new?
<Kilos> or just to here
<Kilos> hehe
<wilsonmc> lol not extremely new, but definitely not a boff yet. I guess I'm more of a power user
<wilsonmc> Like Stephen Fry said ;)
<Kilos> well welcome here and shout if you need help or just get to meet the guys
<Kilos> we have our monthly meeting next monday evening here
<wilsonmc> Thanks a lot! Will do
<wilsonmc> oh, is it an irc meeting?
<Kilos> where are you and what do you do? if i may ask
<wilsonmc> Im in CPT, CS student. U?
<Kilos> yip the ubuntu loco monthly meet
<Kilos> pta 
<Kilos> was student 54 years ago
<wilsonmc> that's awesome! That way I could even attend! (If i'm allowed)
<Kilos> yes we welcome anyone
<Kilos> quite a few of the guys here are in ct
<Kilos> you can also join our mailing list
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<wilsonmc> WOW
<wilsonmc> So u r a super guru?
<Kilos> nope im a greeter bot
<wilsonmc> thanks, just joined it, signed up on the website too
<Kilos> cool
<wilsonmc> LMAO
<Kilos> hehe
<wilsonmc> greeter bot? High Tech
<wilsonmc> is everyone else bysy/distracted/asleep?
<wilsonmc> busy*
<zerlgi> wilsonmc, hi. 
<zerlgi> I'm away attending to support calls.
<wilsonmc> hi zerlgi
<wilsonmc> ok, that's cool
 * zerlgi waves, then gets back to phoning
<wilsonmc> :D
 * zerlgi is back for a bit
<zerlgi> wilsonmc sometimes it's pretty quiet in here, some days it's busy.
<zerlgi> there are also a couple of other Linux'y IRC chatrooms
<zerlgi> there is the Gauteng Linux User Group (GLUG) room: #glug.za on which you'd find quite a few of the same members as this room
<zerlgi> and on a different network (atrum), is the Cape Linux Users Group chatroom #clug
<zerlgi> what app are you using to connect to IRC?. Empathy or something like Xchat?
<zerlgi> btw, wilsonmc. Software Freedom Day events 2 weeks time.
<zerlgi> ... in case you hadn't heard.
<Kilos> sorry! having 3g probs today
 * zerlgi going away again
<wilsonmc> sorry zerlgi, had the chat in a background window
<wilsonmc> im using weechat 0.4
<wilsonmc> what about you?
<zerlgi> ... xchat
<zerlgi> on Linux Mint.
<wilsonmc> i hadn't heard about the softeare freedom day, checking out the website now
<zerlgi> re weechat. Quite the power user then...
<zerlgi> ;-P
<zerlgi> the #clug folks are probably doing the CT stuff.. see #clug on autumn.cpt.za.atrum.org
 * zerlgi goes away again
<wilsonmc> re power user: lol i try
<wilsonmc> thanks 4 the info, i'll try and link up
<Kilos-> hmm...
 * Kilos checking if both pcs will disconnect
<Kilos> ohi Xethron forgot to greet you today
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> sigh
<Vince-0> haai
 * Vince-0 is making FIRE
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 you gonna braai
<Vince-0> ribbetjies
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> wow we min again
<Kilos> hi psychicist charl 
 * inetpro getting hungry now
<inetpro> Vince-0: your fault!
<inetpro> ai daai ribbetjies klink so lekker 
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> goeiemore Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> oops, waar's ons nou?
<inetpro> iemand al weer die horlosie te vinnig gedraai
<Kilos> nee man jy skrik nou eers wakker van gisteraand
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey i see we had some new faces
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> lets hope they arent one night stands
<magespawn> ah well, we take what we can get
<magespawn> just recieved my first spam from an outlook.com address
<Kilos> hit it with sugarplum
<magespawn> is in gmail, so flagged as spam, already
<Kilos> *received
<Kilos> ah
<superfly> Kilos: sugarplum is not a spam filter, it's a honeypot of sorts
<Kilos> its supposed to attack back isnt it superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: it doesn't try to get rid of spam in your mailbox and it doesn't use your mailbox
<superfly> yes, but by poisoning the spammer's lists
<Kilos> thats good
<Kilos> they cant keep getting away with the nonsense
<magespawn> does it work?
<Kilos> its like with thieves, in countries where they have a hand chopped off there are no thieves
<magespawn> orr at leasr ones that do not get caught
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> or and least
<magespawn> superfly does it work?
<Kilos> magespawn: have you looked at gamil if there arent good mails marked as spam too
<Kilos> gmail
<magespawn> yes happens every now and then, but not often, and usually if does i correct then does not usually happen again
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> http://www.infragistics.com/community/blogs/d-coding/archive/2013/08/21/developer-humor-technically-correct.aspx
<charl> hi Kilos, magespawn, superfly, inetpro 
<magespawn> hi charl
<magespawn> this via linux foundation on g+ https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/734125-how-to-install-sparkleshare-your-open-source-dropbox-alternative-on-linux
<magespawn> sorry i can't seem to copy paste the short link from Maaz
<magespawn> but it looks like it breaks the t&c of the hosting site
<Kilos> yo not_found 
<not_found> uncle Kilos, how are you?
<superfly> why not use ownCloud?
<magespawn> I do, at least on my own hardware.
<magespawn> http://playingwithpython.com/learning-gui-development-with-pyqt/ something from the python group on g+
<not_found> also add https://class.coursera.org/programming1-002/class/index for the python thingy... started on monday so still time to climb in and do it ;)
<magespawn> hey not_found 
<not_found> o/ magespawn
<superfly> magespawn: OpenLP is written in PyQt
<magespawn> cool beans, i am still amazed by that program
<Kilos> just did aptitude purge evolution and used muon to remove anything evolution related
<magespawn> I am Maaz at home tonight
<Kilos> dunno what went wrong in there but i think thats been where all my probs been coming from last month or so
<Kilos> lol what you mean magespawn 
<Kilos> coffee on
<Kilos> im sad. have used evo since i started with ubuntu
<Kilos> and kmail dont even try to work
 * Kilos cries
<not_found> uncle Kilos, you on KDE now?
<Kilos> yes have been on and off for months not_found 
<not_found> can always still use thundebird...
<Kilos> use 12.04 kde and unity and maverick to fix them
<Kilos> i didnt like thunderbird thats why i used evo in here
<Kilos> evo has a built in backup tool
<Kilos> but its almost like there was a virus in it now
<not_found> linux can sometimes be its own virus >.<
<Kilos> modems show online but no net connection
<Kilos> then i opened evo now to check for mail and pc rebooted
<Kilos> and today with evo open pc kept going into slow mode
<not_found> ouch
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> was even thinking i been hacked
<magespawn> i get to make the coffee Kilos 
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> magespawn: coffee on
 * magespawn starts grinding some beans
<inetpro> magespawn: coffee please
<inetpro> with rusks as well
<magespawn> There is already a pot on and it is all reserved
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro goes to make his own
<inetpro> no need to grind more beans for me
<inetpro> Kilos: what is wrong with Thunderbird?
<Kilos> it didnt have the backup utility
<Kilos> will install and tell you what else
<inetpro> Thunderbird is cross platform, unlike most others
<inetpro> why need an extra backup utility?
<inetpro> just backup your home folder 
<Kilos> it was lekker man remembered all the passwords and settings etc
<inetpro> what was lekker?
<Kilos> and i had a few mails that i kept with info
<Kilos> evo backup
<inetpro> so?
<Kilos> never mind
<inetpro> you can create subfolders in Thunderbird as many as you want
<Kilos> ive removed it all and will see if pc still messes around
<Kilos> thats all more thinking man
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Evolution has IMHO always been a massive bloated blob of a mess
<not_found> +1
<not_found> :p
 * magespawn feels sorry for inetpro, two 'ai's' in one evening, ships him a cupa joe with Ouma rusks
 * not_found going to go and walk to stay awake... stoopid night shifts
<not_found> bbml
<magespawn> double espresso for not_found
<inetpro> magespawn: hmm... thanks
<Kilos> wbb going to maverick
 * inetpro now gets to drink two cups all at once
<kbmonkey> evening
<magespawn> hey kbmonkey 
<inetpro> wb kbmonkey
<magespawn> bet this would drive some sysadmins mad https://github.com/emvigo/apt-wishlist
<magespawn> from Debian discussion on g+
<kbmonkey> wb kil	
<kbmonkey> thanks inetpro, magespawn 
<kbmonkey> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty fellas
<magespawn> Kilos: is like a boomarang or a cold, tonight
<kbmonkey> or flip-flops
<kbmonkey> or a yoyo
<Kilos> im on maverick so i can sent mail to ian without my modem or pc crashing
<kbmonkey> it crashes when you send mail on other flavors? hectik!
<Kilos> i think evolution has a serious bug in it on 12.04
<inetpro> Kilos: and when you use the gmail web interface?
<magespawn> only Kilos gets this sort of thing, he is a developers unicorn
<inetpro> should have a webcam watching his every move and click of the mouse and keyboard
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i dont like going online to look at mails
<Kilos> eats data
<inetpro> mails eat data even when you send and receive with a local app
<Kilos> nope only new mail comes down
<inetpro> and when you send?
<Kilos> just opening gmail up there uses data before you do anything else
<Kilos> when i send i use only that one mails data
<inetpro> Kilos: I agree, but it get's cached
<kbmonkey> understand Kilos, that web interface fails to load sometimes on slow connections - not ideal
<Kilos> thats fine up there 
<kbmonkey> I use mutt
<inetpro> oh yeah
<inetpro> kbmonkey: that may be a good solution for someone like Kilos
<kbmonkey> it is a nightmare to set up though 
<kbmonkey> especially if you have to chain it through offlineimap
<inetpro> hmm...
<kbmonkey> Kilos, sometimes I use the mobile version of gmail on my pc, it does not load any fancy stuff and is much lighter ;)
<kbmonkey> m.gmail.com
<kbmonkey> just fyi
<Kilos> ty
 * inetpro agrees with kbmonkey
<inetpro> that mobile interface can be real handy
<kbmonkey> a life saver some times!
<Kilos> ya but still i try not browse lots
<Kilos> so will give thunderbird another go with pop
<Kilos> then you only get new mails come down
<Kilos> mavewiiiick be kifffff
<Kilos> was very weird today, internet disconnected but both modems showed connected
<Kilos> but only with eveolution open
<Kilos> evo
<Kilos> if thats not a virus or been hacked i dunno
 * Kilos waits for comments
<magespawn> could just be a software glich, does happen
<Kilos> on 2 different drives
<Kilos> and why affect the modem
<kbmonkey> just be careful on new thunderbird accounts - IIR you have to set it to only download the last n-days of mails, otherwise it grabs *everything* the first time. gulp.
<Kilos> ya thunderbird wasnt lekker
<Kilos> i got over 3g of mails up there
<inetpro> eish!
<kbmonkey> does alpine support imap? dunno.. but it has some weird navigation too
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro likes this http://xkcd.com/1254/
<kbmonkey> use alpine on my shell account, but it is not my favorite
<Kilos> imap on thunderbird aint good at all
<Kilos> pop was better
<kbmonkey> Kilos, let us make a cli client that rocks the rest
<kbmonkey> yar imap is not too nice for slower connections
<Kilos> client to do what
<Kilos> oh mail client
<Kilos> i see mutt is in kde
<Kilos> when you try remove it it wants to remove kubuntu-full as well
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I could not ask you to set up mutt, it may give you a head explosion. lol. it did me.
<Kilos> stupid
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Maaz, Maverick ++
<Kilos> uh oh
<kbmonkey> Maaz, 
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sorry...
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> thats about me for tonight as well, good night.
<kbmonkey> gn :)
<Vince-0> yaaarrrn
<Vince-0> me2
<Vince-0> something for you kbmonkey? http://online.computicket.com/web/event/i_am_hardwell_sa_tour/752489174
<Vince-0> not my cup of death metal tea
<Vince-0> im out!
<inetpro> kbmonkey:  Use Gmail in terminal with vmail  http://linuxicle.blogspot.com/2013/08/use-gmail-in-terminal-with-vmail.html
<kbmonkey> thanks inetpro, I will check that out!
 * inetpro would love to try that also, but not now
<kbmonkey> looks interesting! it requires ruby-dev too, a bit large for a mail client, might check it out on the weekend
<kbmonkey> I'm also out. gotta get my rest -.-
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-22
<Huriachi> Good morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning!
<Kilos> morning magespawn and others
<magespawn> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> you studying?
<Kilos> i see wilson is following us on twitter as well
<Kilos> dunno if its the same one
<magespawn> do not know, there was also a Huriachi here at 2:30am ish
<Kilos> aw i was offline
<Kilos> oh am this morning
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> we need a greeter bot
<Kilos> hi superfly Superhuman 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<magespawn> indeed might encourage people to come back
<Kilos> and ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> hey superfly 
<Kilos> i installed that thunderbird thing last night. it really isnt as cool as evo
<Kilos> maybe i gotta work on configuring something
<Kilos> but it only fetched 2 mails so thats good
<magespawn> i have been using thunderbird for years now, but i also liked evo's design
<Kilos> each accound has its own inbox and trash etc
<Kilos> evo was shown once
<Kilos> maybe it can be configured to show one inbox/trash etc for all accounts
<Kilos> but not now
<magespawn> i am not sure, i prefer it the other way
<Kilos> oh you like each account seperate
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> ai! i got 7
<magespawn> also helps me keep track of where things come from
<Kilos> if i had a faster pc id run maverick in virtualbox
<Kilos> evo on maverick is still kiff
<Kilos> and when i opened thunderbird this morning pc rebooted but only once so far so maybe leater im gonna be swopping ram from other pc to here and see then
<Kilos> later
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> but so far no hassles with modem since evo totally purged
<magespawn> so it looks like it was some complication with evo that was the problem
<Kilos> yeah i think so
<magespawn> maybe not evo directly, but something working with/through etc
<Kilos> poor ian also struggling with 12.04 kde and modem
<magespawn> so something in the updates then?
<Kilos> mailed him the mobile connect script i got from someone when i was still struggling and told him how to do it
<Kilos> hes sometimes sees the modem and other times not
<Kilos> dunno if i ever showed you the script, but it works kiff, connects before you desktop is open
<magespawn> no i have not seen that
<Kilos> and if you gotta boot from command line it works so you can install graphics drivers and so on
<magespawn> nice
<Kilos> ill slexy it
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2YrQJ5d51
<Kilos> its not setup lekker the commands are at the end
<Kilos> you start with sudo nano
<Kilos> and where you see 8ta in two places that used to be "your broadband suppliers name"
<Kilos> so when nano is open you put that complete script in there and save
<magespawn> ty Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<magespawn> save it any where in particular?
<Kilos> then you run the next 2 commands
<Kilos> nano opens a new file
<Kilos> ctrl+o saves
<Kilos> with enter of course
<Kilos> then ctrl+x closes it
<Kilos> then you go to you nm and edit 8.ta to 8ta
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> and it must be python methinks, starts with that funny name thing
<Kilos> starts with an h
<magespawn> i could be wrong but i think that is a shell script, as in BASH like inetpro was talking about.
<Kilos> but python right?
<Kilos> i forget the name of the first line
<Kilos> will go find it
<magespawn> no i do not think so
<Kilos> shebang
<Kilos> oh doest that one show #!/usr/bin/python
<Kilos> i go see
<Kilos> no python in it
<magespawn> no shows #!/bin/sh
<Kilos> is sh shell
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> so is that still a shebang?
<Kilos> or is shebang for python only
<magespawn> '#!' is the shebang, this indicates the intrepreter 
<magespawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_%28Unix%29
<Kilos> aha ty
<Kilos> so much to learn
<magespawn> as always, and some of the stuff you do not even know you have to learn
<Kilos> ok so after #!/bin/ it could be python or one of the other languages
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> the shebang is like the pointer to what you wanna do
<magespawn> the pointer which interpreter to use
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> so shell scripting comes before any of the languages
<Kilos> and thats what serious hackers use
<Kilos> to even break linux?
<magespawn> i think and i stand under correction here, is that shell scripting is used for relatively simple tasks and small programs that need to run  without using too many resources
<Kilos> oh
<magespawn> so like the modem script, it needs to start at system boot and does nto have any settings to change when started
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> well thats what kept me on 12.04 and not on maverick
<Kilos> and other tricks like kubuntu only plug in modem after install and reboot
<Kilos> and unity plug in before reboot but only enable mobile broadband but dont edit connection till rebooted
<Kilos> sjoe!
<Kilos> i wonder did barry come right yesterday with his prob
<magespawn> i did not see anything in the channel
<Kilos> oh my we chatted lots. gonna be an ai! soon
<magespawn> people should get here earlier than less to ai about
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sssshhhhh
<Kilos> at least it was all linux related
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
 * Kilos hides
<magespawn> but then what is not linux related?
<Kilos> farming
<magespawn> i am sure if you look enough there is linux involved in it somwhere
<magespawn> somewhere
<Kilos> hehe go my channel
<Kilos> linux technology to formulate the concentrates they eat
<confluency> You should use #!/usr/bin/env python instead of hardcoding the location of your system python -- then it will work correctly if you're using a virtualenv.
<Kilos> whats the env mean confluency ?
<confluency> It's kind of a helper program which figures out what python is the right python to use.
<confluency> So you're using a pointer to a pointer to the actual python.
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ty
<confluency> My favourite WTF python-related error is when someone makes a python script executable and forgets to include a hashbang. The default is assumed to be bash, and the first command in a python script is often import somelibraryname, and in your shell import something is an imagemagick command for taking a screenshot and saving it to a file called comething. So you run your python script, and you get a cursor that you click 
<confluency> somewhere, and you get a screenshot.
<confluency> It took me a while to figure that one out. ;)
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> shebang=hashbang right?
<Kilos> hmm... kde just went slow mode again. im gonna try ram from other pc
<Kilos> wbb
<theblazehen> hey guys
<theblazehen> long time no see
<Kilos> hi the
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> wb
<theblazehen> Trying a new IRC client :)
<theblazehen> http://81.17.30.101:3000/
<Kilos> you still on arch?
<Kilos> Maaz: hi
 * Maaz waves to Kilos
<theblazehen> yeah
<Kilos> that thing says im disconnected from the server
<Kilos> ill stay with xchat and konversation
<theblazehen> Kilos: Had to move it to tmux
<theblazehen> wanted to carry on with other stuff on ssh without it always popping up
<Kilos> ah
<theblazehen> yeah, so I had to take it down for a few seconds
<Kilos> what happened to your buddy that went to ubuntu
<theblazehen> He went to mint, and is still on it currently
<Kilos> ah
<barrydk> Morning all
<Kilos> hi barrydk any luck yet?
<Kilos> i forget what broke
<barrydk> Google earth. No re-install it and now it work for about 10 seconds then it boms out. i used my tab to do what was needed. Will fight it again later if i have time.
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> may be better to completely remove it and install from scratch so new conf and all
<barrydk> I'll play with it when i have time . Yore modem/rooter fixed now?
<Kilos> yeah works lekker
<barrydk> Glad you won it
<Kilos> both pcs can use the 3g connection, but i only using one to save data for next 10 days
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> was a stupid thing like deleting old settings and adding new
<barrydk> I also want to go that way. At home i use a wi-fi connection from my supplier through a clear-os server which is also my proxy. But my data are very expensive. I'm looking at a rooter from telkom that can take an 8ta sim and then their contrac of 299/month you get 10gb day and 10gb night data. Just dont know how fast or slow it is going to be
<theblazehen> barrydk: MTN has uncapped 315 kbit for around R#50 /month
<theblazehen> R350*
<Kilos> yeah
<barrydk> Mtn was very slow and unstable in my area. I'm a mtn subscriber and only get edge, so not realy an option.
<Kilos> yeah lots of their towers are only edge
<Kilos> they only worry about peeps in town
<barrydk> Ja our plaasjapies moet mar sukkel
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> my 8ta has gone very fast
<Kilos> got up 2 803kB/s at times
<barrydk> Are you still using it  Kilos ?
<Kilos> but thats with e220 modem with the double usb plugged in
<Kilos> yeah i only use 8ta
<Kilos> and if you got probs they send a tecie to come check whats wrong
<Kilos> you just gotta wait a week or more
<Kilos> they even subcontract the techies
<barrydk> Sounds good. Does your modem have wi fi also?
<Kilos> ya
<barrydk> What make is it?
<Kilos> wifi and 4 eth connections
<Kilos> Billion
<Kilos> got from bid or buy or olx
<Kilos> i forget who
<barrydk> sounds like something i want i also need the eth connections
<Kilos> telkom are selling all that
<Kilos> i dunno if their one has eth
<Kilos> but shop around
<barrydk> I looked at one that has but don't have the model with me now
<Kilos> wb inetpro what did you break now again
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> dankie Kilos, truth is I don't know what I did wrong
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> addy for hire
<inetpro> Kilos: good morning anyway :-)
<Kilos> hello inetpro 
<inetpro> oh and good morning to everyone else
<barrydk> Hi inetpro 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi inetpro
<psyatw> hi barrydk
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> barry de koning?
<psyatw> :D
<barrydk> Hi psy
<barrydk> psyatw. no the servant
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> barrydk: you must also check if the router you get can take an external antenna
<Kilos> like the pro then your signal is super strong
<psyatw> hi charl
<charl> hoi psyatw 
<charl> it's embarrasing to admit this but i just found out fedora is actually a type of hat http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fedora
<charl> fedora linux is a pun on red hat
<charl> never knew this
<barrydk> Ok Kilos  where do you get such antenna  
<Kilos> they are also available from antenna peeps
<Kilos> ive had one for cell phones for about 10 years
<Kilos> Maaz: google where to buy yagi antenna for mobile broadband
<Maaz> Kilos: "Cellular Antennas, Cell Phone Antenna, Mobile Broadband Antennas" http://www.alternativewireless.com/cellular-antennas/cell-phone-antennas.html :: "Homemade 3G 4G LTE Yagis for all bands - Whirlpool" http://whirlpool.net.au/wiki/homemade_yagi :: "Best external antenna for rural Next G - Wireless - BigPond ..." http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1138972
<Maaz> :: "Mobile Broadband Antenna | eBay" http://www.ebay.com/bhp/mobile-broadband-antenna :: …
<Kilos> one of those links might help
<Kilos> its like a tv antenna but much smaller
<Kilos> and you point it to where the tower is
<barrydk> Thanks guys i'll investigate this option
<Kilos> wb plustwo 
<ThatGraemeGuy> woop woop!
<ThatGraemeGuy> received contract, signed contract, sent contract
<ThatGraemeGuy> its resignation time baby!
<Kilos> hehe yay ThatGraemeGuy 
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: :-D
<ThatGraemeGuy> :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> they're still looking for 1 more person, same position if anyone is interested or knows someone who may be
<barrydk> ThatGraemeGuy, what position is that?
<magespawn> howdy all
<magespawn> ThatGraemeGuy: take me, take me!
<barrydk> Hi magespawn 
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<Kilos> hehe couple more years tudy
<Kilos> serious it engineer barrydk 
<Kilos> IT
<Kilos> i cant find the link
<barrydk> Ok thought it might be programming
<Kilos> basically a linux guru on top of other things
<barrydk> Ok If it was novell i might have been interested, but i must still learn a lot about Linux
<barrydk> BTW i think i'm to old now, my forget is much better than my remember lately
<magespawn> hey Kilos barrydk
<barrydk> Hi magespawn 
<Kilos> im trying to find the link
<magespawn> if you looking for antenna try pointing
<Kilos> but you peeps talk so much
<barrydk> k i'll be quiet
<magespawn> http://www.antennas.co.za/Products/ItemCategories
<Kilos> lol no man im joking
<Kilos> and my konversation dont save so far back
<Kilos> barrydk: what is your 8ta signal like there?
<ThatGraemeGuy> barrydk: http://hetznercareers.theresumator.com/apply/upwoeD/Linux-And-Database-System-Engineer.html
<barrydk> The bars were full but the speed was very slow. I cant remember exactly Kilos 
<Kilos> there is a cheap way you can try first
<Kilos> just make a dish for your modem
<barrydk> thanks ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> you know how??
<barrydk> nope Kilos 
<barrydk> think im gonna learn now
<Kilos> take a sieve/strainer 
<Kilos> line it with tinfoil and push the modem cable through the middle
<Kilos> and point it where the tower is
<Kilos> so the modem stands up in the middle of the dish
<barrydk> ok was stuck with the modem cable but understand now. 
<Kilos> hold it in place with pressstick till you see how good it works then make a better mount
<Kilos> just going sudo mount isnt good enough
<Kilos> we gonna have to say sit graeme soon looks like
<Kilos> sir
<barrydk> Problem is i must buy a modem first. our telkom phones were not working for about two years. eventualy telkom gave us new phones it looks like a normal phone but it has a usb plug and takes a sim 
<Kilos> ah their mobiles
<barrydk> something like that
<Kilos> and the cable that splits into 2 usb plugs is definitely faster than the single short one
<Kilos> hehe try one of their fones as a modem
<Kilos> plug into usb port ans see if nm sees it
<barrydk> i only tested it phone to pc single usb cable
<barrydk> The phone can be used as a modem but as i said it is slooowwww
<Kilos> i wouldnt have know the cable makes a diff if mage hadnt sent me both cables
<Kilos> known
<barrydk> what does the cable look like usb on one side and split into two usb's on the other?
<Kilos> i dunno if it supplies more power to the modem or what but speed is double about
<Kilos> mini usb on one side and split to 2 usb other side
<Kilos> for the modems anyway
<barrydk> ok but the phone must be pluged in to it's charger when used as a modem according the manual, so don't think it would have made a difference
<Kilos> is the charger a seperate plug
<Kilos> separate
<barrydk> yes
<Kilos> then try the cable with 2 usbs
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<barrydk> I'll do 
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> meeting monday night hey
 * nlsthzn is working (obviously)... so perhaps I can pop in and say "My name is Slim Shady " 
<charl> hi nlsthzn 
<charl> i mean, slim shady
<nlsthzn> :D
<nlsthzn> alo charl 
<Kilos> lol
<barrydk> Ok enjoy the rest of the day everyone time for me to go
<Kilos> hi Zarw 
<ThatGraemeGuy> byeeeeeeeee all! \o/
<inetpro> goodbye ThatGraemeGuy
<inetpro> enjoy the evening
<Kilos> inetpro: gaan wen die ding http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/554327-Win-with-MyBroadband-Google-Nexus-7-remote-controlled-helicopter
<Kilos> sjoe , al weer inetpro 
<Kilos> gaan huis toe en rus
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: No problem
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> nlsthzn: you still here lad?
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i thought im all on my lonesome
<nlsthzn> alo
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> yo magespawn wb
<magespawn> looks like a quiet evening
<Kilos> been terrible all avy
<Kilos> have you decided on whith bash book to start with
<Kilos> and also how to download the whole book
<Kilos> i cant go read or save page by page online
<magespawn> ctrl-p and print to file, this saves it as a pdf
<magespawn> just make the copywrite allows you to do this
<Kilos> oh dont you have to open or save then 1 page at a time?
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey all
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: http://www.tldp.org/guides.html
<Kilos> evening ThatGraemeGuy its gonna rain
<ThatGraemeGuy> the bash scripting guide is available as single HTML, multi-page HTML tarball, PDF
<ThatGraemeGuy> pick which you prefer
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah probably :-)
<Kilos> i just want to be able to download and read here
<Kilos> pdfs are best i think to read with acroread
<Kilos> ty for that link. i will start with bash for beginners i think or is there something before that 
<Kilos> or is that txt place also a book
<Kilos> ya that text be kiff and smaller than the others. gracias ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> Maaz: linux manuals
<Maaz> http://www.tldp.org/guides.html
<Kilos> inetpro: kom se naand voor ek gaan slaap man
<Kilos> laat ons hoor wat jy gedoen het
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> Kubuntu 13.10
<superfly> inetpro: ^^
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-23
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn and others
<Kilos> channel looks poor this morning. even mages quassel is dead
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos ... your up early :)
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> morning Superhuman 
<Superhuman> morning Kilos
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<superfly> morning Superhuman, nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> top of the morning to you superfly 
<nlsthzn> and Superhuman 
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<Maaz> barrydk: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell barrydk http://www.amazon.com/Booster-repeater-Amplifier-Omni-directional-Accessories/dp/B00ABUVN82" 13 hours, 29 minutes and 3 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<barrydk> Hi Kilos  Was checking that antena site. How are you this morning?
<Kilos> good ty and you
<barrydk> no new problems ty
<Kilos> if you see full signal on an 8ta cell you might not need to add external antenna
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<barrydk> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> im reading serious stuff
<barrydk> sound dangerous
<Kilos> bash dash rbash crash
<barrydk> now you scare me
<Squirm> Kilos: are those different shells?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> only crash was added because it rhymes
<barrydk> don't like the crash one
<Kilos> im reading bash beginners guide
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<barrydk> Hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> ty for that link
<Kilos> got lotsa books
<ThatGraemeGuy> no problemo
<Squirm> Kilos: man bash
<Squirm> from the command line :P
<Squirm> you'll be reading forever
<Kilos> man and me arent friends
<Kilos> the pro is always telling me man this and that
<Squirm> just have a look at how expensive it is
<Squirm> yeah, I've gotten used to man
<Squirm> it helps a lot
<Kilos> im still learning how to understand
<Kilos> when they give all that bracket stuff im lost
<Squirm> [] are optionaly
<Squirm> optional
<Squirm> Kilos: what do you want to do with bash?
<Squirm> I'd rather learn something like python first, bash is more complicated if you want to use it for scripting
<Kilos> we are gonna learn python sometime Squirm but the pro said start with bash
<Squirm> hmm
<Kilos> you dont know about the classes we gonna have??
<Squirm> bash was the last thing I looked at. Only becuase python doesn't run on the machine I had
<Squirm> and no
<Kilos> the mage is organising classes on #linux-studies and we were gonna do python
<Kilos> but pro said we need a good basic understanding on bash and some other stuff first
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> I don't like bash programming
<Squirm> and will only use it for smaller automation scripts
<Kilos> but you understand it
<Kilos> thats the thing
<Squirm> umm, I don't even know that - like I said, it was the last thing I looked at
<Kilos> i even battled to use idle
<Kilos> but got past that some now
<Squirm> idle?
<Kilos> idle is actually lekker
<Kilos> the python scripting thing
<Kilos> in the repos
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> gedit is quite nice if you're on Ubuntu
<Kilos> yeah i use gedit and nano
<Kilos> i like nano
<Squirm> I used to use nano
<Squirm> I prefer vim now
<Kilos> na vim is too much more for me to member
<Kilos> idle is lekker
<Kilos> can use the mouse
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> I just use the basic stuff
<Squirm> I use gedit for writing code
<Squirm> syntax hilighting
<Squirm> highlighting
<Kilos> look at idle though its good to know the extra tools available
<Kilos> lo drussell 
<drussell> Kilos: howdy!
<charl> good morning all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Kilos> yo charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> good ty and you
<charl> good
<Kilos> hi tinuva 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<charl> hi tinuva 
<Kilos> hey charl when i use a command like sudo iftop -i ppp0 is that -i what makes it interactive with 3g
<Kilos> and sudo -i makes you iteractive with root?
<Kilos> interactive
<tinuva> interactive is the wrong word
<tinuva> iftop -i ppp0 = use interface ppp0, whether that is your 3g or another dial-up interface
<tinuva> sudo -i = initiate login, as if the user is logging in, very rarely see anyone use this
<tinuva> sudo iftop -i means the -i flag is only passed to iftop though
<Kilos> whew you a boff tinuva 
<Kilos> ty for the info
<Squirm> iftop is a wonderful tool
<Squirm> especially on a big network - I can look at who's using up all our bandwidth :P
<tinuva> nethogs > iftop if you need to find which application is using up bw on a server :P
<tinuva> and iftop falls over once you get to 400Mbps
<Kilos> i use it to see how much im using when data gets tight
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but if you run 2 pcs through a router with 3g connection then do you have to run iftop from both pcs or will one iftop watch everything
<Kilos> i ask because iftop then uses the eth connection
<tinuva> both, unless you use a linux machine to share the connection
<tinuva> then run it on the machine that shares the connection
<Kilos> the 3g connects on the router and both pcs with eth connection
<Kilos> so will need iftop on both methinks
<tinuva> yeah
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> tinuva: we are having our monthly meeting here monday evening, are you attending?
<Kilos> and you ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> so we can have an official congrats
<tinuva> uh dno, monday evenings I have dance class
<ThatGraemeGuy> unlikely, you ought to know by now :P
<Kilos> ya ThatGraemeGuy was hoping thats all
<ThatGraemeGuy> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> like the quick visit last night
<charl> hi sorry i was away
<charl> Kilos: i see tinuva already answered you on that
<Kilos> yeah
<charl> what is the best, iftop or iptraf ?
<charl> i normally use iptraf
<Kilos> i like iftop especially when im near the end of a bundle half way through the month
<Kilos> ive never looked at iftraf
<Kilos> iftop you can see which links are eating the data
<charl> am trying it now, but i think iptraf is better
<charl> you also get a nice separation between tcp connections and udp
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> hehe i started using iftop when i only had like 50m a month to play with
<Kilos> now its a habit app
<charl> yeah iptraf is much more powerful than iftop, iftop seems to be really basic
<charl> yeah why not, it's nice to see what is going on
<Kilos> basic is good for me man
<charl> no i mean iptraf gives you a much better overview
<charl> iftop is "simplistic"
<Kilos> this bash stuff is popping nogin
<Kilos> i dunno if i have to get to know all this if ill ever get to python
<Kilos> its like having to learn sanscrit or hiroglyphics before you allowed to learn english
<tinuva> the simplicity from iftop is what i like
<Kilos> excuse the spelling
<Kilos> Maaz: spell hyrogliphics
<Maaz> Kilos: That doesn't seem correct, but I can't find anything to suggest
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> tinuva: you do languages as well?
<tinuva> Kilos, i do everything
<Kilos> hi magespawn your net been sick?
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> yup looks like it Kilos 
<Kilos> is it just the nick i dont recognise
<Kilos> konversation looks empty when theres no magespawn showing
<magespawn> no for some reason i am at the top
<Kilos> na here you after maaz
<magespawn> maybe just my view then
<Kilos> you on mobile?
<magespawn> yes 
<Kilos> ah the shops net has crashed them
<magespawn> but on the shops network
<Kilos> oh then its quassel?
<magespawn> for sur3
<magespawn> sure
<Kilos> again
<barrydk> Enjoy the weekend everyone
<Kilos> you too barr
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos> eish sister nearly had her car stolen now
<Kilos> car gaurds caught the skelms trying to push start it out of the parking
<Kilos> and pc started the auto reboot thing again
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> *guard
<magespawn> is she okay Kilos 
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> yeah she came out the shop to find them with cops already there
<Kilos> but now cops got the car for printing etc
<Kilos> 2nd time and it new windows and ignition and whatever else messed up to replace
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> an old uno 
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> hectic
<Kilos> stay in hluhluwe
<magespawn> maybe the uno is easy to steal
<Kilos> and she supposed to take her daughter to airport sunday to fly to south west for 2 years work permit
<Kilos> hers has a kill switch added and hidden and another switch that allows the starter to work thats why they were pushing
<magespawn> idiots
<Cantide> someone in my street has his car stolen last night - the unbolted his driveway gate and removed it o_O
<Cantide> had his *
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> we need the death penalty brought back
<Cantide> yeah :/
<Cantide> a bit harsh for car thieves
<Cantide> but yeah, we need it for more serious crimes
<confluency> That's debatable.
<Kilos> no if you think of it, there are peeps that dont have insurance or like me my car was all i had
<Kilos> so that car theft ruins the owners life
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> true that
<Cantide> i guess if we get the death penalty only for serious crimes, then those will decrease and less serious crimes will increase
<Cantide> maybe..
<Kilos> hehe3
<confluency> The death penalty doesn't work as a deterrent.
<Cantide> my comment's actually a little poorly thought out :D
<Cantide> yeah
<confluency> I don't think there's any place for it in a civilised society, and we are well rid of it.
<Kilos> no but it saves taxes for feeding the criminals and courts
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i second that
<Cantide> government really needs to put effort in to fixing our society and education
<Cantide> that's where it all starts
<confluency> Care and feeding of prisoners is a small price to pay for not being murderers. No matter how horrible the prisoners are.
<Cantide> not when our prisons are overcrowded and murderers walk freee
<Cantide> if we had the resources, sure
<confluency> Killing them is not a very good solution to that.
<Cantide> not a good one, but i think it's a start
<confluency> Not killing people is not a luxury; it's a necessity.
<Cantide> hmm
<Kilos> actually better to cut off hands
<Cantide> most crims reoffend when released
<magespawn> if we are going to keep them, feed them etc, they could at least work for it
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> labour camps?
<Cantide> we could have some prison mines :p
<confluency> There are some powers that no government should ever have, and ordering people to be killed or maimed is one of them.
<Cantide> okay, i agree with that, confluency
<Cantide> our government would certainly misuse that power
<confluency> It's not just misuse; it is fundamentally a power nobody should ever have. It's abhorrent.
<magespawn> something like that, but productive work, not stupid things like moving piles of rocks
<confluency> Sure, pirisoners should have jobs. But not because we should make them work to punish them; because that will actually give them employable skills and make it less likely that they will reoffend.
<confluency> Prisons should not be hellholes where criminals turn into worse criminals.
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> indeed
<Cantide> totally agree
<Cantide> but our government is useless, once again
<confluency> This is an international problem. The US, for example, is not much better.
<magespawn> also if society is going to support them they can earn their keep, no free passes
<Cantide> if you're stuck with a bunch of bad people, it's not surprising
<Cantide> tough topic :D
<magespawn> but what about the psycopaths? (spelling?), what do you do with them?
<Cantide> ah well, time for some coffee
<Cantide> psychopaths *
<confluency> You put them in a mental hospital. Why would you put them in a prison?
<magespawn> Kilos: are you on the dlug list? anybody else?
<magespawn> confluency: indeed, i sometimes wonder at the conditions in those hospitals
<Kilos> magespawn: the durbs linux peeps?
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> i dont have their addy i think
<Kilos> only on their g+ thing i never use anyway
<Kilos> tinuva: may we ask where you are?
<Kilos> and what you do?
<tinuva> work at small isp, in cape town
<Kilos> ah anothewr one down there
<Kilos> another as well
<Kilos> magespawn: you got the addy?
<magespawn> yes
<magespawn> hold on a sec
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> tinuva: thanks for introducing me to nethogs
<magespawn> i have to get the fish home, i will get it when i get home
<tinuva> inetpro, pleasure :)
 * inetpro always had that on a list of nice to haves to research
<magespawn> nethogs?
<magespawn> bbl home time
<inetpro> magespawn: yes, very useful net top tool grouping bandwidth per process
<Kilos> np magespawn 
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> charl: if you know iftop's keyboard shortcuts it beats iptraf in some areas
<inetpro> run it and press ?
<tinuva> iftop is faster to get the top hog dst/src ips
<tinuva> can also faster switch between in/out
 * inetpro agrees with tinuva
<tinuva> faster to disable/enable showing ports
<inetpro> can't live without iftop
<tinuva> all with keyboard shortcuts
<tinuva> iptraf has a more static display
<tinuva> in a way
<tinuva> but i find it hard to properly sort the data
<tinuva> its great that it shows a tcpdump with it though
<tinuva> but then again, if that is what i want, better to use tcpdump
<tinuva> anyways, home time
<tinuva> bye
<Kilos> go well
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> superfly: you upgraded to Kubuntu 13.10 already?
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi
<superfly> inetpro: yes
<magedroid> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi mage
<Kilos> ai!
<magedroid> I can't connect through to my quassel
<Kilos> why didnt you fix your quassel
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i see you the droid
<Kilos> haha
<magedroid> Nothing broken there, but it looks like the dynamic dns did not update
<magedroid> I am not the droid you are looking for
<Kilos> ok no rush
<Kilos> why did you ask if i joined their list anyway
<Kilos> do they mail interesting stuffs
<magedroid> I got a mail today about lpc 101, and a training site that one of the list members have set up
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> Vince-0: may i join the dlug list?
<Kilos> lpi magespawn ?
<Kilos> this possible completions thing catches me
<Kilos> gotta type 4 letters of the nick
<magedroid> Lpi thats it
<Kilos> what about the bash stuff and python
<magedroid> We are going to do that, this is just extra resources
<Kilos> aha but you mustnt neglect your other studies hey
<magedroid> Indeed thats why only one night a week
<Kilos> ill look at the lpi manual again, but dunno if im gonna get all this in head
<Kilos> all this new stuff, operaters and operands and much more
<Kilos> but writing the lpi exam can only help you
<magedroid> Lots to learn, keeps the brain working
<Vince-0> Kilos: ! you haven't?
<Kilos> i dunno Vince-0 
<Kilos> couldnt have or i would surely have seen some
<Kilos> hehe starnge minds of smilyborg
<Kilos> strange
<Kilos> multiple personality peep
<Kilos> i only got one mind
<Kilos> night all of ya. sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz: night
<Maaz> Cheers Kilos
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> superfly: anything worthwhile that changed?
<magedroid> Night all
<superfly> inetpro: I don't know, I've used it for a sum total of about an hour so far
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-24
<Kilos> good morning peeps
<Kilos> methinks peeps includes lurkers
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> ik ben ik oekraine
<Kilos> what you doing there
<Kilos> morning not_found 
<not_found> Goeie more Suid Afrika ... and uncle Kilos
<charl> good morning all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl> wb Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> wbb a bit later
<Kilos> hmm...
 * Kilos needs a reboot
 * Kilos thinks xchat still the nicest irc client
<superfly> hi uncle Kilos
<Kilos> hi there superfly hows things by you ?
<superfly> we've had a "lazy" day so far, so now I must work
<Kilos> lazy is good at times
<Kilos> hows the family
<Kilos> say hi to mrs_fly for me
<superfly> family is fine thanks. I will do
<charl> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi charl
<Kilos> yo space 
<space> Hello Kilos.
<charl> hi space 
<charl> space: you from uruguay?
<space> Hello charl.
<space> Yes, why?
<Kilos> methinks he is just testing his memory space 
<Kilos> he isnt sure if he forgot from when you told me
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> old agew
<Kilos> age
<Kilos> wbb experimenting
<charl> space: nah just noticed from your hostname, we don't get many people from south america in here :)
<charl> but welcome :)
<charl> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> tyy charl 
<Kilos> inetpro, jy op verlof weer?
 * Squirm looks around
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Hi kilos
<theblazehen> Is SFD tickets still available?
<theblazehen> Wait think im confused
<theblazehen> Nevermind :p
<Kilos> whew im the wrong one to ask. just hang lets see
<Kilos> they dont charge do they?
<Kilos> haha
<theblazehen> Nah its free :p
<theblazehen> Battery almost flat. Will be back on later. Let me know if someone answers when i come back on?
<theblazehen> RMS is talking!
<Kilos> oh that in durban?
<theblazehen> I feel like a teenage girl with justin biever lol
<Kilos> will do i think we need to hear from vinceo
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> plug in the charger
<theblazehen> At friends of parents
<theblazehen> Nah gauteng
<Kilos> ah shame
<theblazehen> Pretoria
<Kilos> oh ok will hear for you
<theblazehen> Thabks
<Kilos> np
<Squirm> SFD?
<Kilos> no RPM chats
<Kilos> ho psychicist 
<Squirm> .:theblazehen:. [19:36:26] Is SFD tickets still available?
<Kilos> RMS
<Kilos> read further
<Squirm> yeah?
<Kilos> explain psychicist_lviv 
<psychicist_lviv> hi Kilos 
<psychicist_lviv> hi Squirm 
<psychicist_lviv> .wik lviv
<Kilos> hehe whats with the funny nicks
<Kilos> i thought the one was you are in love
<psychicist_lviv> Lviv is a city in Ukraine
<psychicist_lviv> hahaha
<theblazehen> hey guys, Kilos any news?
<Kilos> no one been here yet theblazehen 
<theblazehen> ok, thanks kilos
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> keep your eye open for vince0
<Kilos> he actually gave a link here a few days back about the meets i think
<theblazehen> Thanks
<theblazehen> I found http://softwarefreedom.co.za
<theblazehen> Kilos: Any idea how many days? IRC logs...
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> yesterday or day before
<Kilos> most likely yesterday
<theblazehen> Thanks
<Kilos> just look for vince0 chatting
<Kilos> good luck. i go sleep. 11pm here
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<Kilos> maybe if inetpro is here he will know theblazehen 
<Kilos> he good at finding things
<theblazehen> Ok, night kilos. Same time here too :p Will ask him
<Kilos> see youall tomorrow
<theblazehen> Found it http://sfd-jhb-2013.eventbrite.com/
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-25
<Kilos> cremora minora
<Kilos> morning not_found 
<not_found> Good morning uncle Kilos, how are you today?
<Kilos> good ty not_found and you?
<Kilos> hows the studying going?
<not_found> No complaints thanks :) - I was going to ask the same question about the studying :D ... and it hasn't gone yet on my side :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its all driving me crazy
<not_found> why, programs not wanting to work?
<Kilos> no man trying to remember all the stuff and what they do
<Kilos> so many words that are meaningless still
<Kilos> just in bash for beginners
<not_found> that is the thing, once you learn it you have to apply it over and over day after day or it will just fade away again (and that is where you need that precious thing called time)
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hardware is much easier
<Kilos> but also frustrating
<not_found> hardware is more static :p
<Kilos> latest thing this week is when booting this pc bios gets to where it sees drives then it hangs there and 5 mins later auto reboots and runs through everything lekker fast and boots
<Kilos> like needs a warm up period
<Kilos> also hardware you can sort for good with a 4lb hammer
<Kilos> im back on the 500g drive that kept crashing and its running fine with evolution purged
<not_found> Well I hope the hardware holds up on your side uncle Kilos, nothing more frustrating than faulty hardware (especially when it is intermittent)
<Kilos> ty. but strange that on 12.04 unity and kde on 2 different drives pc kept crashing
<Kilos> must be a security hole in evo somewhere
<not_found> or just a bug
<Kilos> yeah but a bug that can crash the mbr so bios doesnt see the drive even
<not_found> can even be a bug in the BIOS
<Kilos> i found a nice tool for that in xp on gigabytes mobo's
<Kilos> called @bios
<not_found> who knows what combination of events must come together to cause issues...
<Kilos> online flash and upgrade
<not_found> most newer hardware has something similar...
<Kilos> but i dunno if this board has a jumper to block it
<not_found> I am not a fan of flashing hardware how ever... easiest way to brick something :)
<Kilos> no man the flashrom guys help you sort it
<Kilos> but you need to understand what they say
<Kilos> looks like all they do is flashrom scripts for all pcs
<Kilos> and if you can get a floppy working you can boot with bios upgrade floppies
<Kilos> maybe one could do it with a usb stick as well
<not_found> I would imagine it is dependent to what extent the BIOS is crippled... I have heard many stories of motherboards having to be replaced or at the very least the BIOS chips on them
<Kilos> yes thats the norm but them okes fix bricked mobos
<Kilos> i get their mails on whats wrong and what to fix
<Kilos> but dont understand them anyway
<Kilos> they even have a channel on irc
<Kilos> and flashrom is in ubuntu repos
<Kilos> only im scared to even try it because you gotta be a pro to understand them
<Kilos> but im sure there are tons of bricked mobos that can be fixed
<not_found> possible
<Kilos> linux geeks are clever
<not_found> I am pretty sure it is geeks in general ;)
<Kilos> i dunno i think lotsa win geeks throw good hardware away
<not_found> oh and the average Ubuntu user doesn't?
<Kilos> i was surprized when the 8ta networking guy came here to check what was wrong with my connection and the tower, he was quite familier with unity and even my opera browser
<not_found> cool
<Kilos> when i started with 8.10 every one said whats linux and whats ubuntu
 * not_found is going to sign off for a bit... give some other peeps time to procrastinate on the PC... hope everyone has a nice Sunday...
<Kilos> and thats only 4 years ago methinks
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 do you have the info for RMS in pretoria please
<Vince-0> Kilos!
<Kilos> one of the youngsters wants to attend
<Vince-0> let me see what's on the list
<Kilos> ty
<Vince-0> the wits one is mentioned here: http://softwarefreedom.co.za/
<Vince-0> the Pretoria one is at SITA
<Vince-0> trying to find the details
<Vince-0> Jo'burg registration: http://sfd-jhb-2013-es2.eventbrite.com/
<Kilos> Maaz, tell theblazehen on freenode http://softwarefreedom.co.za/  http://sfd-jhb-2013-es2.eventbrite.com/
<Vince-0> cant seem to find a page for the Pretoria event
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell theblazehen on freenode
<Kilos> ty Vince-0 
<Vince-0> kk
<Kilos> he can look further
<theblazehen> Kilos, I found the site that\nks :)
<Kilos> cool
<theblazehen> hey Vince-0 
<Vince-0_> ow, dropped
<theblazehen> ?
<Vince-0> connection drops sometimes
<charl> good afternoon all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl> wb Vince-0 
<Vince-0> haai
<charl> i see you people are planning something for software freedom day
<charl> i am thinking of going to amsterdam: http://www.softwarefreedomday.eu/2013/index.html
<theblazehen> awesome charl 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<theblazehen> Maaz: Coffee please
<Maaz> theblazehen: There isn't a pot on
<theblazehen> Maaz: Put a pot on
<Maaz> theblazehen: Huh?
<theblazehen> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> theblazehen: There isn't a pot on
<theblazehen> maaz: make me coffee please
<Maaz> theblazehen: Excuse me?
<theblazehen> maaz: make me coffee 
<Maaz> theblazehen: Huh?
<theblazehen> Fuck this shit!
<theblazehen> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Kilos> yo charl 
<theblazehen> maaz coffee?
<Maaz> theblazehen: coffee is liquid code
<charl> hi Kilos :)
<theblazehen> lol Maaz 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> theblazehen, once he has done coffee on then ask coffee please
<theblazehen> thanks Kilos 
<theblazehen> maaz coffee please
<Maaz> theblazehen: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<theblazehen> maaz coffee now!
<Maaz> theblazehen: Sorry...
<Kilos> haha
<theblazehen> Maaz I never had any coffee yet
<Maaz> theblazehen: Sorry...
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for theblazehen and Kilos!
<theblazehen> Maaz! I want my coffee
<Maaz> theblazehen: Sorry...
<Kilos> also once you did coffee on he will make you some
<theblazehen> maaz coffee please
<Maaz> theblazehen: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> no good then asking for coffee please because you are getting some already
<theblazehen> Yeah
<theblazehen> I need another cup?
<Kilos> then you gott ask for large
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<theblazehen> maaz can I have a large coffee please?
<Kilos> ai!
<theblazehen> Maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you theblazehen
<theblazehen> thanks Maaz 
<theblazehen> Maaz, how much coffee is left?
<Maaz> theblazehen: If you say so
<Kilos> dont ibid bots work on arch?
<theblazehen> ibid?
<Kilos> he only makes 4 cups
<theblazehen> ok
<Kilos> ya ibid is a bot written in python
<theblazehen> Probably
<Kilos> Maaz, ibid
<Maaz> Kilos: Ibid is a multi-protocol general purpose chat bot written in Python. See: https://launchpad.net/ibid
<Kilos> uh oh his coffee machine is broken again
<theblazehen> lol
<Kilos> supposed to deliver after 4 mins
<theblazehen> ah ok
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Kilos> QA, coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<theblazehen> Whose QA?
<Kilos> now ask coffee please from QA theblazehen 
<Kilos> my bot
<theblazehen> QA coffee please
<theblazehen> gtg
<QA> theblazehen: Sure
<Kilos> QA, large
<QA> I'll make a jug full Kilos and you can topup at will, how's that?
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos and theblazehen!
<Kilos> QA, ty
<QA> You're welcome Kilos
<Kilos> yo Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> so have you gone with arch?
<Trixar_za> Nah
<Trixar_za> I'm trying to build my own using Buildroot
<Kilos> sjoe
<Trixar_za> http://forum.slitaz.org/topic/buildroot-slitaz
<Kilos> best of luck Trixar_za you have some work ahead of you hey
<Trixar_za> Yeah, a little. mdev doesn't behave exactly like udev :/
<Kilos> what did you mean about the comment on tiny
<Kilos> anally sparse
<Kilos> i must look at tiny again. it might connect through my router
<Trixar_za> Exactly what I said. They stubbornly take minimalism to the extreme
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Mezenir> hey kilos
<Mezenir> how are you ?
<superfly> hi Mezenir
<Mezenir> hey superfly
<Mezenir> hows it going ?
<superfly> sleepy thanks
<superfly> and you?
<Mezenir> hehe
<Mezenir> now that you mention it ... ;)
<Mezenir> im currently working on making a debian package for a java app
<Mezenir> i used the jdeb ant task / maven plugin
<Mezenir> it does the archiving for you
<Mezenir> and you just need to provide the control files
<Mezenir> so ive been doing a lot of reading on that lately
<Mezenir> but it seems you dont really need more than a postinst script as far as maintainer scripts are concerned
<Mezenir> in most cases
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> good ty Mezenir 
<Kilos> and you?
<Kilos> sorry i was fetching the sheep
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Mezenir> good thanks
<theblazehen> Netbook has graphics drivers! Finally :D!
<Kilos> what took so long?
<Kilos> arch
<theblazehen> Nah, went shopping
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> Arch is dl'ing
<theblazehen> this is really shit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unethical_human_experimentation_in_the_United_States
<Kilos> what they making clones or genetically modifying
<theblazehen> no?
<theblazehen> bbs
<Kilos> inetpro, jy laat nê
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: uh?
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> gewoonlik is jy bietjie vroer op n sondag aand
<Kilos> lo pro
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> jy bang ek laat jou werk 
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hehe als werk goed hier man
 * inetpro looking for a Samsung Google Nexus S battery
<Kilos> enter that competition and win a whole fone
<inetpro> my old phone's battery not so stable any more
<inetpro> now I found something at Dino Direct but have never ordered from them
<Kilos> lol like my nokia, charger must stay connected or 5 mins dead
<Kilos> there must be somewhere locally that you can walk in and buy one immediately
<inetpro> Kilos: ek sukkel
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wat see google
<inetpro> everywhere I go they say nope
<Kilos> se
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> they don't sell that battery anywhere here
<Kilos> lexus is that yankee fone
<inetpro> Nexus
<inetpro> not lexus
<Kilos> or an i thinking of the nexus car
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ya that 
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> QA, google where to buy a battery for a nexus s in pretoria
<QA> Kilos: "Battery Booster Lite - Android Apps on Google Play" https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=imoblife.batterybooster&hl=en :: "What APN settings are you using with AT&T? - Android Forums at ..." http://forums.androidcentral.com/google-samsung-galaxy-nexus/155386-what-apn-settings-you-using-t.html :: "Anyone activated Nexus 4 on ATT - Android Forums at AndroidCentral.com" http://forums.androidcentral.com/google-nexus-4/226814-anyon…
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> dont google understand buy a battery
<Kilos> ons bot is siek weer met koffie maak
<Kilos> Maaz, announce Monthly meeting here tomorrow night all of you. Please try attend @ 19.30
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Monthly meeting here tomorrow night all of you. Please try attend @ 19.30
<theblazehen> Wasn't that a bit redundant?
<Kilos> explain
<Kilos> ?
<theblazehen> You told him to announce, and then he announced the same thing
<theblazehen> unless he /msg's offline members?
<Kilos> lol yeah i dunno 
<theblazehen> ok
<Kilos> maybe its just for show
<theblazehen> yeah lol
<Kilos> but he gives good messages to peeps when they come online
<theblazehen> ah ok
<Kilos> i go sleep now. night you all see ya tomorrow
<Kilos> sleep tight
<kbmonkey> hey hey
<Kilos> ohi kbmonkey 
<theblazehen> night Kilos hey kbmonkey 
<Kilos> you chairing hey
<kbmonkey> sure, and tabling and couching and bedding ;)
<theblazehen> lol kbmonkey
<Kilos> and you can add in the agenda about the classes on #linux-studies
<theblazehen> ooh awesome Kilos 
<kbmonkey> good idea Kilos 
<kbmonkey> say, is it for bash scripting, or python programming?
<kbmonkey> or both?
<Kilos> but looks like python gonna have to take back seat to bash hash dash and crash
<Kilos> well we can discuss it at the meet
<kbmonkey> i made a game in 12 hours today
<Kilos> what kinda game
<theblazehen> kbmonkey, Nice! link if it's online?
<kbmonkey> for ludum dare, a online game coding compo this weekend.
<kbmonkey> sure hang on theblazehen ..
<kbmonkey> http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-dare-27/?action=preview&uid=26303
<inetpro> hmm...
<theblazehen> thanks kbmonkey 
<inetpro> who said you should first learn bash scriptng?
<theblazehen> ooh nice game
<theblazehen> bit like first stage in spore
<kbmonkey> Kilos, it is like you are a microbe organism, and you move around eating other microbes to stay alive, and avoid enemy microbes that eat yourlife
<Kilos> the pro kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> spore?
<theblazehen> that game...
 * inetpro just wants beginners to learn shell basics based on good documentation of something like the bash guides
<kbmonkey> oh.. do not know of that :)
<theblazehen> +1 inetpro 
<kbmonkey> ah thanks for clearing that up inetpro - I'm making a meeting agenda item to metnion that.
<kbmonkey> mention that*
<inetpro> kbmonkey: I shall try to be there
<Kilos> inetpro, there are too many new things to remember there
<inetpro> but I may have a bit of a challenge
<inetpro> have to be at school meeting with my son
<Kilos> operator operand and lotsa funny stuffs
<inetpro> to choose subjects for grade 10
<Kilos> you gotta do what you gotta do inetpro 
<kbmonkey> no worries, it is just to tell everyone who does not yet know. is there a scheduled time I can add when an informal gathering can happen on #linux-studies?
<Kilos> we will accept you coming 10 mins late
<inetpro> I might be back on time though
<inetpro> all depends on how long those teachers keep talking
<Kilos> kbmonkey, we gotta decide on a day as well
<Kilos> and maybe time for family peeps to get kids fed and bedded
<kbmonkey> inetpro, if you like I could say for everyone interested to hang around in the chan after our meet, in case you get to pop in?
<Kilos> he will make it man
<Kilos> he will just rush the teachers
<kbmonkey> I will type really s l o w l y so the meeting will take longer to end ;)
<inetpro> kbmonkey: no problemos
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro was very upset this afternoon again
<Kilos> why now?
<kbmonkey> why?
<inetpro> some oke acting like everyone owed him a favour at church
<Kilos> inetpro, also ask crash kid to fix maaz so we have coffee tomorrow night please
<inetpro> ended up stealing my wife cellphone
<Kilos> wow\
<inetpro> wife's
<inetpro> out of her handbag 
<Kilos> do you know him?
<kbmonkey> that is not very nice. may the fleas of a thousand camels infest his armpits.
<inetpro> was a matter of 5 minutes that she left her handbag in the hall to go fetch something outside
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> do you know him i asked?????
<inetpro> he came in from the street
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> he actually acted like he had a fit and had some ladies help him before he suddenly vanished
<Kilos> remember his face he will be back for more sometime
<kbmonkey> toys in the attic
<Kilos> then break his legs
<Kilos> not violently
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> with a smile on your face
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> oh well, at least it's one less blackberry in the family
<Kilos> hahaha
<kbmonkey> he probably picked up some bad habit working for the govt
<Kilos> polution
<inetpro> amazing how these guys know to exploit the soft targets like that
<Kilos> yeah
 * inetpro wonders how many cellphones are stolen on the church grounds
<inetpro> on church grounds*
<Kilos> evil has no boundaries
<kbmonkey> true that Kilos. that's why zombies resurrect there too
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: anyway you wanted to sleep
 * kbmonkey checks zombie survival kit
<Kilos> oh ya. sorry about that bad news
<kbmonkey> yep, see you all tomorrow night then o/
<Kilos> night all
<inetpro> maybe he just needed that phone very urgently
<inetpro> at least it is replaceable
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-18
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> morning oom kil<tab> :/
<nuvolari> hi Tonberry 
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi bduk1  
<bduk1> More almal en Kilos was die verlof lekker Kilos ?
<Kilos> watter verlof bduk1  ?
<bduk1> Ek weet nie jy was so lank stile ek dag jys oorsee of iewers
<Kilos> ek is dan elke dag hier 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ons praat net minetest goed op die minetest kanaal
<bduk1> neeman daar was so tydjie wat ek jou nie gesien het nie maar welkom terug
<Kilos>   #minetest-za
<Kilos> haha nee man dis die dae toe jy nie mooi wakker was nie
<bduk1> ok 
<Kilos> hi Cantide  
<Cantide> hello '-'/
<Cantide> how is Kilos ?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Cantide> i'm okay '-'
<Cantide> first day back at work today after vacation
<Cantide> meh :p
<Cantide> but it's going well so far
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> good
<Cantide> i found a hackerspace here, but i've yet to visit it
<Cantide> going to buy some equipment soon - soldering iron, multimeter etc.
<Kilos> what you want to build
<Cantide> first a nixie tube clock
<Cantide> then a hexapod robot..
<Cantide> then i'm not sure
<Kilos> my weller soldering station packed up, i nearly fell on my back when i saw todays prices
<Cantide> ._.
<Cantide> yeah... stuff is expensive
<Cantide> I'm lucky I'm earning won else i wouldn't be getting these things
<Kilos> to buy here in za though is impossible
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> order online
<Cantide> amazon, ebay etc.
<Cantide> but, as you said, expensive :/
<Kilos> na i just stop soldering things
<Cantide> .____.
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<ThatGraemeGuy> are you psychic? :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> or does znc announce i reconnected and i just don't realise?
<Kilos> haha no konversation shows the nicks not grayed out anymore
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos :)
<nuvolari> hi Cantide, ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  
<nuvolari> en bduk1 
<Kilos> ek weet nie waar apie is nie so staan reg vir meet stoel op die 26
<nuvolari> ¯
<nuvolari> eh?
<nuvolari> 29th
<nuvolari> *6
<Kilos> yip
<nuvolari> whokom is my kalender altyd 'n week vroeg?
<Kilos> seker japanese kalender
<Kilos> morning drussell  
<Kilos> good and you?
<Kilos> uh oh where the pro
<Kilos> govt servers crashed again
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<charl> good morning
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hi Kilos, superfly 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<superfly> hi charl
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> why the heck does ubuntu server have ntpd running by default
<charl> sounds like ddos-bait to me
<ThatGraemeGuy> well that depends on whether the default config leaves it vulnerable to being used in amplification attacks
<charl> ThatGraemeGuy: yeah i haven't gone and tested it thoroughly but it just sounds bad having something like that listening on any port by default
<charl> i actually expect that by default there would be no ports open on any external interface whatsoever
<charl> strictly localhost only
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes that's what i meant
<ThatGraemeGuy> just used less words :P
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za  Squirm  
<Kilos> wb inetpro  Mzolisto  plustwo  what did you guys break?
<superfly> inetpro: you might be interested in this: http://jezebel.com/mom-develops-app-so-kids-cant-ignore-calls-from-parents-1623095898
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: and you, in a few years time :-P ^^
<alphaG> goodday
<alphaG> is it possible to connect ubuntu machine to windows ad-hoc network?
<Kilos> hi alphaG  
<alphaG> hi sir Kilos
<Kilos> what does google tell you, i dont know about ad-hoc stuff
<alphaG> tells me a lot 
<Kilos> what is the prob?
<alphaG> too much to go thru
<Kilos> lol
<alphaG> head hurts
<Kilos> explain it in english not geek and lets see what we can work out
<alphaG> I usually adhoc my laptop to my desktop
<Kilos> for internet connection?
<alphaG> but now I'm running ubuntu so I habe no clue how to adhoc to desktop so figuring it out 
<alphaG> no file sharing
<alphaG> no internet.
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> ive used a thing
<Kilos> lemme think
<alphaG> iwana know if it possible without needing add on downloads
<alphaG> if so then I got wait agn
<Kilos> you mean something like teanviewer
<Kilos> teamviewer
<inetpro> ai tog 
<Kilos> i think i used remmina and control a win7 pc completely
<inetpro> good mornings guys 
<Kilos> wb inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: hi, what time did I go offline? 
<Kilos> ya remmina is a remote desktop client, is that what you need
<Kilos> 08.36 inetpro  
<Kilos> alphaG  you gonna have to download it and dependancies when you get online
<Kilos> and did you get that app that finds dependancies
<Kilos> called apt-rdepends
<alphaG> nope but thanx for always helping
<alphaG> when I'm connected agn ill be less lastag 
<alphaG> coz all the answers r on google
<alphaG> advice here's more refined appreciate it.
<Kilos> its when you connected that its easier to help
<alphaG> yeah and easier to help oneself
<Kilos> also when someone asks here others can see the result as well
<alphaG> kewl
<alphaG> laters. have a good day
<Kilos> you too
<inetpro> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> yw sir
<charl> i often use rdesktop to rdp to windows servers
<charl> for work, of course :)
<charl> i don't run any windows servers privately
<Kilos> ai! charl  hes gone already
<charl> he used to "adhoc" his laptop to his desktop
<charl> good way of formulating the problem :)
<Kilos> well when he pops in again please help him, im out of my depth with that kind of stuff
<charl> ok
<charl> if i'm around :)
<Kilos> ill ping you
<Kilos> its bad me trying to help peeps that know more than i do
<inetpro> superfly: interesting link above, hope I never need to go that far :-)
<charl> lol inetpro 
<charl> saw this link earlier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXV-yaFmQNk
<superfly> inetpro: we've implemented a "no devices at the dinner table" rule... both the Mrs and I are guilty
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> eish! :-)
<inetpro> good rule but useless if you don't stick to it yourself :-)
<superfly> inetpro: it was for us, not for the kids (they're not really old enough yet)
<inetpro> they grow up quicker than you think, setting the example is key
<inetpro> the dinner table is the best place for healthy conversation
<Kilos> sjoe
<Trixar_za> Hey, it works
<Trixar_za> Kilos: I found a way to minimize fall damage down 'quick tunnels'
<Trixar_za> Since it's only one block thick, you can put torches in there, then have three blocks worth of water on top of the torch - it holds the water in place
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> yikes! He also playing the game?
<Kilos> its very addictive
<Trixar_za> As you fall, you fall through the water layers and it slows you down. Then you just have a four block water tunnel at the bottom and whamo - instant way down with zero damage. Ok, I did get damage, but only half a heart :P
<Kilos> ive already used 69mB data today fighting lava
<inetpro> don't tell; me about addictive... hate to admit that even I started playing
<inetpro> Trixar_za: join #minetest-za
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I play, but more on my local server - it's way too heavy over an external one - my connection can't keep up
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> my xchat seems broken
<magespawn> does not get past ident checking
<ThatGraemeGuy> isn't xchat abandoned?
<ThatGraemeGuy> replaced with hexchat IIRC
<inetpro> there used to be two versions of xchat as well, one of them was no good
<Kilos> use hexchat magespawn  
<Kilos> they have stopped suppost as far as i know
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> or install konveration
<inetpro> konversation
<Kilos> wat ai! jy nou weer inetpro  
<Kilos> ya that
<inetpro> what kind of support do you need?
<Kilos> xchat used to be lekker man then on 14.04 it didnt work
<inetpro> guess the developers lost interest and no longer upgraded together with ubuntu?
<inetpro> or linux as a whole
<inetpro> I mean even the kernel is growing all the time
<magespawn> okay ty
<Kilos> tell me how do you make konversation show highlighted lines in old logs
<inetpro> new kernel, new testing and potential updates needed
<Kilos> thats where hexchat is far better
<Kilos> not logs actually but scroll backs 
<inetpro> Kilos: CTrl+R ?
<Kilos> lemme see
<magespawn> there we go
<Kilos> nope scroll backs are all kinda grey
<inetpro> oh no, I misread.... thought you were talking about that line
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> no if i have to restart konversation for some reason everything said before loses the highlighting
<inetpro> I see there's still xchat and then there's xchat-gnome
<Kilos> xchat-gnome always sucked
<inetpro> latest news for xchat is 28-Aug-2010
<Kilos> ya they gave up and went to make money from windows peeps i think
<inetpro> yep, that gnome vs unity war probably all part of the problem
<Kilos> i really liked xchat
<Kilos> i havent been to unity for going on 2 weeks now
<inetpro> KDE is still the best for consistency
<Kilos> you finally got your way
<inetpro> but then, who wants to keep using irc when there's facebook, whatsapp and all the others?
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> we do man
<Kilos> the lug peeps seem to like G+
<Kilos> nuvolari  ping
 * nuvolari poing
<inetpro> more and more communication is happening in isolation
<inetpro> sad reality
<charl> good afternoon
<inetpro> hi charl
<Kilos> gaan jy en una in convoy af kaap to seun
<charl> strange that lug people would like g+ i would have expected the opposite
<charl> hi inetpro :)
<charl> same goes for facebook and whatsapp
<Kilos> the whole of durbs lug are on g+ and only one comes here
<charl> very strange
<charl> goes completely against expectation :D
<Kilos> and g+ uses daya i can rather use on gaming hehe
<Kilos> data
<Kilos> inetpro  put on the thinking cap
<Kilos> the one that works
<Kilos> and figure how we gonna trim data usage
<Kilos> dont say stay offline
<charl> don't trim data usage, get better internet !
<charl> if they keep stealing the cables get good wifi
<charl> long-distance
<charl> then you can play lots of games and download video off the internet, i don't even have a tv in europe
<charl> iptv is really standard here
<inetpro> Kilos: haha no worries, I still maintain that irc is still the most efficient and effective tool for collaborating in a distributed team of like-minded individuals
<Kilos> ai! i think the stupid hdmi stole my sound again and dunno where i found it and made it go back to analog goodie
<Kilos> wbb searching for sound
<magespawn> bbl cheers all
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 wbb
<Kilos> grrrrr
<Kilos> charl  ive looked at wifi and found that we are over 50 metres below the nearest wifi spot with a hill in between as well. cant afford that kind of tower
<Kilos> nearest place was about 15 ks away i think
<Kilos> i even bought a wifi card for the pc and built a wifi yagi but before i surveyed the terrain between us and the hotspot thing
<inetpro> ai! 
<Kilos> my internet connection is good but expensive if you want to game online
<inetpro> kilos and his wifi mission again? 
<Kilos> haha no i gave up and gave wifi stuff to ian
<inetpro> wug is not wifi, but let me not start that debate all over again 
<Kilos> where you see wug?
<Kilos> the wug peeps want too much for their kit
<Kilos> and also will need a tall mast
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> Kilos: have you tried speedometer?
<inetpro> aptitude install speedometer
<inetpro> to measure and display the rate of data across a network connection 
<inetpro> to start monitoring do: 
<inetpro> speedometer -r wlan0 -t wlan0
<inetpro> r = RX = receive
<inetpro> t = TX = transmit
<inetpro> wlan0 is my interface, yours is probably ppp0
<charl> i don't know spedometer but i ususally use bwm-ng
<charl> great terminal-based tool
<charl> afaik wug's do mostly make use of 802.11-something meaning it is technically wifi
<charl> but not the type of wifi most people understand, as in a local wireless internet connection
<charl> and besides, most wugs don't directly provide internet access in any case, in principle it's a closed network
<Kilos> inetpro  mineis wwan on the telkom modem no more ppp0
<Kilos> and i see rec and tx on iftop
<Kilos> i dont want to see how fast data is disappearing i want to slow it down
<Kilos> wwan0
<Kilos> whatever that might be
<inetpro> Kilos: you can see the usage in a nice graph to see see exactly what is causing data to flow 
<Kilos> oh lemme try that then
<inetpro> a text based graph
<inetpro> but essentially the same as the network widget on KDE
<Kilos> what network widget
<inetpro> not precisely exactly but it could give you more of an idea 
<inetpro> Kilos: network monitor
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> here is my command
<Kilos> speedometer -r wwan0 -t wwan0\
<Kilos> no \
<Kilos> inetpro  tom,jerry, erik agesin order?
<Kilos> sjoe no spaces     it works still
<inetpro> ai! 
<Kilos> what ai!
<inetpro> sounds like you want to say something about tom, dick and harry? :-)
<Kilos> well disney made them when
<Kilos> 60, 
<magespawn> good evning
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> i really need to update my calenders, i still have the meeting as Monday night
<inetpro> magespawn: Tuesday next week anyway
<magespawn> so i see from the channel message
<magespawn> so way ahead of time 
<inetpro> you're still welcome as always :-)
<magespawn> well, thank you kind sir
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> so if i am trying to set up a vpn, i presume that it would make sense to have the vpn server hosted rather than on my adsl?
<Kilos> sjoe you need to be patient magespawn  replies have got very slow here
<Kilos> charl  help here
<magespawn> no worries Kilos 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> i am also busy reading the documentation 
<magespawn> hi charl
<Kilos> charl  can you help magespawn  
<charl> looking
<charl> magespawn what exactly do you want to achieve with this vpn
<charl> you can of course have a vpn hosted on your dsl if you want
<charl> you will need either a static ip or dynamic dns to host anything though
<magespawn> i want to have access to resources inside the private network from else where, the boss wants to watch the video cameras on the property specifically, but it will also help if i can use it to look after the pc and networks
<magespawn> i have dynamic dns setup but the one isp we use as a back up seems to block most of the traffic
<charl> ok so you want to run the vpn server on your corporate network
<charl> and you want to connect to it remotely
<magespawn> yup
<charl> do you have a business dsl account ?
<magespawn> i have 5 locations that i want to access
<magespawn> yes
<magespawn> uncapped unshaped
<charl> because this is a regular business service (vpn) so get in touch with the isp and ask them to unblock it
<charl> blocking vpn on a business account is plain retard
<magespawn> except for the one property that is currently on the back radio link till the new adsl is installed in hluhluwe town
<magespawn> i have remote access through dyn dns on all the properties except that one when it is on the back up link
<charl> easiest is to run one vpn server per locatino
<charl> location
<charl> but of course you can also try to link all the locations together in one big virtual network using vpns
<charl> that is a bit more tricky and you have to understand routing
<charl> but then you are all on one big network across the various locations which makes doing things super simple
<magespawn> that is what i thought would work best, there are cameras at every property the boss likes to watch
<charl> yeah
<charl> well make sure you understand subnetting and routing very well
<magespawn> so then the vpn server would be best hosted, right?
<charl> because you are operating on layer 3 here and not all protocols (especially microsoft crap) works perfect through layer 3 devices
<charl> like netbios etc
<magespawn> well no time like the present to learn
<charl> but if you are operating on IP only then you shouldn't have any problems
<charl> make sure you run different ip ranges on each site
<charl> that is critical
<magespawn> i would also like to tie all the asterisk servers together at some point, so all calls are internal
<charl> you know tap/tun http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TUN/TAP
<magespawn> charl that should not be too much of a problem, just have to be careful and methodical
<charl> you don't even need openvpn you can use openssh if you want
<charl> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/VPN_over_SSH
<charl> if your gateway devices are all running linux you can simply let them ssh to each other in a star configuration
<charl> and then channel the traffic over tap/tun+ssh
<charl> then you end up with a highly secure and efficient situation
<charl> you might find you even get some compression through ssh
<magespawn> i like the sound of that
<charl> you should even have perfect ipv6 support then
<charl> cause openvpn's ipv6 support is shaky
<charl> i should say
<charl> last i used it, but that was some years ago
<magespawn> Lots more reading to do 
<charl> openssh has absolutely no problem with ipv6 though
<charl> i'm off ttyl
<magespawn> later
<Kilos> later then magespawn  
<magespawn> Kilos i was talking to charl
<Kilos> oh sorry, too much to read there
<magespawn> no worries
<magespawn> now i am off, good night all and Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz  hi
 * Maaz waves to Kilos
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> i'm still around although almost in bed
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i was told about some money thing yesterday
<Kilos> moremoney i think its called
<Kilos> will find out tomorrow again
<Kilos> looks like thats where everyone is heading
<Kilos> no cash and banks have min say or something
<charl> ???
<charl> ok interesting
<charl> i'm off nn all
<Kilos> night you night owls. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-19
<inetpro> good morning 
<Cantide> good afternoon
<Cantide> :p
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi bushtech, ThatGraemeGuy, can<tab>, inetpro 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo nuvolari 
<ThatGraemeGuy> how many more days? :)
<charl> morning all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<Kilos> morning superfly  inetpro  ThatGraemeGuy  nuvolari  and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi there deegee  
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> again... and hi Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> you are late Kilos
<Kilos> bad head day sir did too much physical stuff yesterday
<inetpro> eish! Sorry oom
<Kilos> and still more to do whew. cutting junk trees and privets to get to where fence used to be so i can replace with razer wire
<Kilos> need a mk3 drill and lazer methinks
 * ThatGraemeGuy writes a script to kill minetest server at midnight
<ThatGraemeGuy> ;-p
<Kilos> you guys all well?
<Kilos> no no no ThatGraemeGuy  1 hour on night surfer is too min
<ThatGraemeGuy> addiction is an ugly thing :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Kilos> ya but so lekker better than being addicted to drugs and booze
<ThatGraemeGuy> hahaha
<ThatGraemeGuy> cheaper too :)
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> and healthier
<Kilos> i wanted to ask you kde guys for help for a long time now
<Kilos> i need to make perminent my gamma settings but cant work out how, first thing it boots way to bright so i leave gamma where it is and move the three coulours down one notch but it forgets on reboot
<Kilos> permanent
<Kilos> a link is good
<inetpro> yikes! What gamma settings are these even?
<Kilos> in monitor
<inetpro> what does that have to do with the OS?
<Kilos> unity was different and i had a command to kill something to make it permanent
<Kilos> unity had to use nvidia to do the setting
<Kilos> i just found a save system wide block to tick, maybe that works
<Kilos> take a break ill tell you tomorrow
<inetpro> hmm... never to old to learn
<inetpro> there's an app called kgamma, never used it, can't promise that it will do the trick
<Kilos> kde has what one needs in settings display and monitor it just didnt stay permanent, maybe i have it now
<inetpro> then there is what looks like an interesting write-up at http://coderazzi.net/howto/kubuntu/gamma.html but I haven't the time to read now and test, etc
<Kilos> will look ty
<inetpro> maybe someone else has another solution
<Kilos> that looks easy enough
<Kilos> its the nvidia stuff that interferes so he gave the fix for that too
<Kilos> on unity it is a nightmare
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> also the nvidia drivers install some hdmi thing and twice now my system has switched from analog to the hdmi thing which i dont even have a cable or amp for
<ThatGraemeGuy> ohi fly
<nuvolari> for those that have not seen the Pipe Guy yet:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0gED3rn2Tc
<nuvolari> thank me later
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  
<charl> oh yes i've seen him, he's good
<charl> and hi :)
<Kilos> hi charl  
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos, charl 
<charl> caffeinated owl chart https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BvYmg71IAAAnCjW.jpg
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> you twins today drussell  
<Kilos> ha peer got them both
<charl> peer strikes again
<Trixar_za> Somebody must stop it's evil ways
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://i.imgur.com/lDk0uif.jpg
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: +1
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> what about parity?
<ThatGraemeGuy> RAID5 is there
<inetpro> no just joking around in the office, please don't mention parity :-)
<nuvolari> what's wrong with a party inetpro ?
<nuvolari> :P
<Trixar_za> That reminds me. You in the Cape yet, nuvolari?
<nuvolari> Trixar_za: :'( no
<nuvolari> these parasites...
<nuvolari> so I'm counter-parasiting :P (well, you get the gist of it)
<nuvolari> they didn't want me to go a bit early
<Trixar_za> Btw, any good guides on writing OSes? Preferably ones that would boot in QEMU? ;P
<Kilos> bushtech  i forgot to ask how your upgrade went
<bushtech> Eish, 2 days on and off to get it going. I think caused by bad dvd burning & then kept crashing till I replaced nouveau with nvidia driver
<bushtech> Now watching it in trepidation hoping it won't crash again
<Kilos> eish
<bushtech> Havent had much time to lift the hood and have a look lol
<Kilos> what do you use to burn dvds
<bushtech> imgburn on w7 lappy
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> you need to get an ubuntu pc for work
<bushtech> but coucldn't find any unused dvd so had to recycle
<Kilos> kubuntu 
<Kilos> ah i often had probs with rewritables
<bushtech> why?
<Kilos> because it works and warns you when it doesnt
<Kilos> k3b is a great tool for that
<Kilos> also you must try using usb sticks for installing from
<Kilos> i dont make cds or dvds with an os on anymore
<bushtech> Yeah burnt a usb as wel, was crashing at same spotl
<bushtech> go figure
<Kilos> wow maybe faulty os download
<bushtech> md5sum checked out
<Kilos> faultu iso
<Kilos> oh my
<bushtech> only whenI burnt that same dvd a 1x speed did it work
<Kilos> looks like murphy visits there by you as well
<bushtech> he's  virtually family!
<Kilos> rofl here too
<bushtech> so 8 months after lightning strike I finally have all computers running again
<Kilos> wow took a while hey
<bushtech> when you live in the bush and some stuff needs to be imported it takes a while
<Kilos> ai!
<bushtech> so far only thing loaded on 1404 is mysql workbench
<charl> good evening
<charl> hi Kilos, bushtech 
<Kilos> hi charl  
<bushtech> hi charl
<charl> hi smile :)
<Kilos> hi smile  
<smile> hi! :D
<smile> how are you? :D
<Kilos> :D
<charl> i'm doing well, and you ?
<smile> great :)
<smile> Just hoping my girlfriend will appear within 15 minutes :)
<Kilos> lol
<charl> nice :)
<smile> not in real life, but on IRC :(
<smile> convert IRC to real life, will you, charl ? :p
<charl> if i would, i could have
<charl> girlfriends are best seen in real life :)
<smile> what about touch? :P
<smile> touch /usr/share/applications/touch.desktop :P
<smile> ;)
<charl> yes three dimensions
<charl> very good
<smile> what do you touch in real life, charl? Android or iOS? :P
<charl> neither, i only use fully open source systems
<charl> android isn't fully open source
<smile> ASOP is ;)
<smile> AOSP :P
<smile> ;)
<charl> yes part of it is, but part of what is ususally bundled comes with proprietary google software as well
<smile> So you don't use Flash Player? :P
<charl> and many manufacturers add even more on top
<charl> nope of course not
<charl> only html5 video/audio
<smile> :)
<smile> I disable Flash most of the time :P
<charl> i can play almost any youtube video now, soundcloud works, grooveshark's html5 version works
<smile> Rdio has no html5 :p
<charl> vimeo works
<superfly> charl: so what phone do you have?
<charl> superfly: i don't have a mobile phone
<superfly> charl: friends with RMS, hey?
<smile> if you would, would you run Debian on it? ;)
<smile> :D
<smile> or isn't that free enough :P
<smile> RMS isn't a fan of Ubuntu, superfly :p
<charl> rms has some very interesting views but he is quite extreme indeed
<charl> charl@charl-laptop:~$ vrms
<charl> No non-free or contrib packages installed on charl-laptop!  rms would be proud.
<smile> what about [girl@love ~]$  ;)
<charl> girls are always awesome :)
<charl> and they don't run proprietary software, although i do wish they had a debug mode
<smile> bash: debug: command not found
<smile> indeed ;)
<smile> http://pastebin.com/Q7WdXnxw ;)
<smile> it's failing hover, because LGPL is free ;)
<charl> yeah indeed
<charl> well, according to rms :P
<smile> :)
<charl> not if you ask the openbsd crouwd
<charl> s/crouwd/crowd/
<smile> even BSD clause 2 is marked as non free :p
<charl> strange indeed
<smile> libcpuid: ['BSD-2-Clause']
<charl> yeah rms would indeed say it isn't free according to his own definition of free
<smile> I used vrms-arch from AUR
<charl> ah you're on arch
<smile> yeah :)
<charl> tried manjaro but got some strange issues with many packages
<charl> didn't look too stable to me
<smile> I used to be on Ubuntu though
<smile> I use Manjaro :P
<smile> Some problems, but everything is fixable, right? :p
<charl> i had some trouble with packages like miredo
<smile> I did have a very bumpy upgrade to 0.9.9 :P
<charl> it feels really good to run all the latest software though
<smile> My graphics drivers were complaining :p
<charl> very much not ubuntu-style
<charl> ah you have nvidia /
<smile> yeah. ubuntu is so slow updating :p
<smile> yes, and Intel, charl :)
<smile> I use intel solely now
<charl> i only use intel hd now
<charl> i'm completely done with nvidia and driver problems
<charl> used to be a big amd fan but abandoned them when they bought radion
<smile> what about AMD/ATI, they suck even more in open source drivers :p
<charl> s/radion/radeon/
<smile> I understood ;)
<charl> ati was always a mess
<smile> my ati card gave up a few weeks ago :p
<smile> I ordered a new NVIDIA card, cause there ain't no alternatives :p
<smile> but worser than ATI is though to get your hands on :p
<smile> I think the NVIDIA card was branded by ASUS :p
<smile> Its a passively cooled graphics card :)
<charl> ah
<smile> More cooling than card. :P
<charl> hahaha
<charl> good for energy consumption and noise though ?
<smile> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Asus-Nvidia-GeForce-Silent-Graphics/dp/B0082FN8YA :P
<smile> yeah! :) I don't need fancy effects, I just need Full HD
<charl> ah yes i see it
<smile> Bought it on amazon.de though :)
<smile> good night! :)
<Kilos> night smile  sleep tight
<smile> thanks, u2 :)
<smile> and good night to charl, too :p
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> charl: nice discussion ^^ :-)
<captine> hi there
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-20
<Symmetria> morning
<inetpro> good morning 
<bduk> Moning everyone
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> morning all
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<charl> hi Kilos :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Kilos> Maaz  thank you
<Maaz> Kilos: No problem
<Kilos> hi Spekko  
<charl> hi Spekko 
<Kilos> hi drussell  inetpro  
<Spekko> Morning Kilos
<magespawn> good day all
<Kilos> hi mage
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
 * Trixar_za pokes nuvolari
<alphaG> aftrnoon
<alphaG> anyone here selln hardware?
<superfly> hi
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi superfly 
<superfly> how are things going, ThatGraemeGuy?
<ThatGraemeGuy> lekker thanks, you?
<superfly> tired, but good thanks.
<superfly> Office party tomorrow
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> year-end thing? bit early
<superfly> no, no, office warming
<superfly> we moved offices at the beginning of the month
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah right
<ThatGraemeGuy> where from/to?
<superfly> CBD -> CBD
<superfly> Upper Loop street to bottom of Bree
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> not terribly life altering :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> we're moving in a month or so, durbanville to bellville
<ThatGraemeGuy> 2km less distance, but time difference remains to be seen
 * nuvolari is poked
 * nuvolari slaps Trixar_za
<nuvolari> yo biets?
<Trixar_za> nuvolari: Guess what I did today. I invented a religion. Three of them to be exactly, because it's surprisingly hard to stop making them up.
<Trixar_za> exact*
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> Why am I getting an email from The Free Software Foundation?
<Trixar_za> Did somebody sign me up again? Oo
<Kilos> eish i sukkel with the tweet place
<Kilos> im sure im spamming @ubuntuza
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<theblazehen> Hey guys, anyone up for a round of red eclipse?
<theblazehen> hey Kilos 
<theblazehen> do /connect theblazehen.com
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_  
<Tonberry_> hi
<charl> good evening
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hi Kilos :)
<charl> how are you
<Kilos> and Private_User  
<charl> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> good ty and you
<charl> i'm good !! :)
<Kilos> yay
<charl> interesting personal life developments
<Kilos> best ones are more money then everything else sorts itself
<inetpro> need to play a bit offline
<Private_User> hey Kilos
<Private_User> hey charl
<charl> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> ohi goosie
<Kilos> where you been
<Kilos> wbb , 
<charl> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty charl i decided to try unity again
<charl> ah
<charl> i gave up on unity a long time ago
<Kilos> lol ill keep trying , there must be something good in it
<Kilos> its actually faster than kde
<charl> nah nothing beats the speed of i3
<charl> i actually introduced one of my colleagues to it, he was a big fan
<charl> ended up still running windows due to some other crap though
<charl> he liked it so much he actually experimented with awesome on windows http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<Kilos> is i3 a total nother os ?
<charl> no a windows manager
<charl> with some tools like a menu etc
<Kilos> oh that can work on 14.04?
<charl> status bar etc
<charl> yeah i run it on 14.04 here
<charl> been running it for more than a year now
<Kilos> all thats wrong with 14.04 is the gui
<charl> first be sure to read the docs before you try it though, there is a learning curve
<charl> you navigate practically everything with the keyboard, which is why i love it so much
<Kilos> ya but you like terminal using all the time, i like to see things
<charl> lol
<charl> yes true, i do practically everything at the terminal except browsing and vlc
<Kilos> keyboard too much like hard work man, all the extra stuff to remember
<charl> yeah it's like everything it's just what you're used to
<charl> but i am extremely glad i made the shift from all these crappy wm's
<charl> was driving me insane, can't stand it
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> charl: Awesome on windows? Yeah!
<theblazehen> Maybe I should just built a GNU/NT system...
<theblazehen> NT "is" POSIX compliant
<charl> nn all
<Kilos> night charl 
<charl> nn Kilos :)
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-21
<inetpro> goeiemôre 
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi inetpro, Tonberry_
<nuvolari> Trixar_za: heh. I don't think here is the best place to discuss that :P But agreed.
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy inetpro Squirm nuvolari and others
<inetpro> gm Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Kilos, inetpro, everyone
<inetpro> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<charl> morning Kilos, inetpro, ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> and nuvolari 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<inetpro> hi charl
<Kilos> hi charl 
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Yessir
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<charl> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you charl
<charl> very good
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl, inetpro and Kilos!
<inetpro> Maaz: baie dankie
<Maaz> Plesier inetpro
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy, charl 
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: There isn't a pot on
<nuvolari> pfft
<nuvolari> cold coffee
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<nuvolari> Maaz: ke ya bonga
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<nuvolari> :-/
<nuvolari> oh
<nuvolari> Maaz: Ngiyabonga
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<nuvolari> :O
<charl> nuvolari: early bird gets the coffee http://i.imgur.com/r42iwgv.jpg
<charl> dog also needs to wake up https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3320/3226086078_ec3a7d3711.jpg
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for nuvolari!
<Kilos> Maaz, Ngiyabonga
<Maaz> Lungile umfaan
<nuvolari> thanks Maaz 
<Kilos> im not sure about the spelling
<nuvolari> google says: wamukelekile
<nuvolari> oom Kilos ^^
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> wait, not sure what you said. but that's for 'you are welcome'
<Kilos> what does that mean
<Kilos> ok lad was meant
<bduk> More almal
<Kilos> more bduk 
<Kilos> ok now i have a sad problem
<Kilos> got some mp3's that are sratchy on vlc in kde and unity on default players and vlc but play well on win7 media player, what havent i got installed?
<ThatGraemeGuy> weird
<Kilos> yip shocking, always linux just works especially vlc
<Kilos> very sad to even say it works on 7
<ThatGraemeGuy> is it scratchy on any app you try?
<Kilos> yip 
<Kilos> might be my pc, i have 7 on older pc
<Kilos> lo drussell 
<Kilos> ok after copying from stick to desktop there is an improvement
<Kilos> still need to try alsa player
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, try exiftool on th efile and pastebin us the output
<nuvolari> please
<nuvolari> it's weird that MP3's does that
<nuvolari> also, have you tried mplayer?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> not yet let me see maybe mplayer isnt installed yet even
 * nuvolari lives by mplayer
<nuvolari> only tries vlc when mplayer doesn't work
<Kilos> yip not installed yet
<nuvolari> but if you run it through exiftool it will give some additional info that might give a hint
<Kilos> i cant remember having any hassles with vlc before
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> explain how to do that nuvolari please
<nuvolari> you run 'exftool filenamehere'
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<nuvolari> hi Squirmish
<Kilos> oh ok ty lemme do that
<nuvolari> it's not mp3-specific oom Kilos, but it provides some nifty info on a lot of files
<nuvolari> well, for media, like images, audio and video
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20QkJcHqw
<Kilos> i had to change the filename, 
<Kilos> its a demo song tara is working on nuvolari 
<Kilos> she has had a few song writers ask her to reord their songs for them
<Kilos> record
<nuvolari> bah! :-/ nothing suspect in that info
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> murphy
<nuvolari> it's 'normal' sample rate
<nuvolari> highish bitrate
<Kilos> now i got to work out how to use mplayer. it doesnt show in the right click "open with" list
<nuvolari> oh, it's via terminal oom :P
<nuvolari> there's a gmplayer too, and gnome-mplayer
<nuvolari> but I think they need separate installation
<Kilos> ya but gives lots of stuff to do
<nuvolari> eh?
<Kilos> ya let me add a gui
<nuvolari> it's as easy as "mplayer <filename>"
<nuvolari> in this case: mplayer /home/miles/Desktop/cowboylaw.mp3
<Kilos> ah and then getting the right path everytime
<Kilos> sjoe
<nuvolari> wat's sjoe oom?
<Kilos> one always has to rename
<nuvolari> why?
<Kilos> this name was Cowboy Law Tara Demo.mp3
<Kilos> mplayer also scratchy and choppy
<Kilos> even worse than vlc
<Kilos> let me try some audio cds and see if the prob is there as well
<nuvolari> I think that's something with the file
<nuvolari> didn't mplayer spew out some stuff at the points it was choppy oom?
<Kilos> then why does it work fine in windows media player
<nuvolari> you'll easily see the difference between a good audio file and a file with broken parts within
<nuvolari> I guess there might be some sort of DRM foolery applied
<nuvolari> so now other players struggle to handle it properly
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2c0Ke33QL
<Kilos> haha havent looked at audio cds for a while it seems
<Kilos> they in a packet and right on top is one marker Maverick Meerkat
<Kilos> marked
<nuvolari> :-/
<nuvolari> wat die ongeluk
<Kilos> hmm... avconv seems to have sorted the prob
<Kilos> almost
<Kilos> Maaz, hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<ThatGraemeGuy> maaz, meh
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: Huh?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> what does meh mean?
<Kilos> ill teach the bot
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meh
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> Maaz, meh
<Maaz> What ? are you bored again or just indifferent?
<charl> Maaz: bah !
<Maaz> charl: bah is http://dilbert.com/fast/1996-07-27
<AlphaG_> snap
<Kilos> hi AlphaG_ 
<nuvolari> argh!!! how do I upload a new version in the latest google drive?
<Kilos> top
<Kilos> ai! that was supposed to be in a terminal
<nuvolari> toemaar oom, no damage done
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> lol
<charl> that happened many times to me :P
<charl> just the other day actually
<charl> especially with short commands where you don't look properly before pressing return
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats why i like gui
<charl> except when your focus is on the wrong window :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats why i have different apps on different workspaces
<Kilos> not many on one workspace
<charl> yeah
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 tinuva 
<Vince-0> haai
<Vince-0> 'lykit
<Kilos> alive and well ty and you?
<Vince-0> ag same dizl, differnt day
<Vince-0> alive here too
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> goeienaand dames en here
<charl> moshi moshi inetpro 
<Kilos> hmm...
<charl> peer got you again Kilos 
<charl> that b@st@rd
<Kilos> lol no this stuopid modem started disconnecting even though it still shows as connected
<Kilos> stupid
<charl> peer got to your modem too ? that guy ...
<Kilos> did it on unity earlier and now on kde
<charl> peer is a boss
<Kilos> ya looks like hey
<charl> :D
<Kilos> i dont understand it, have to move modem cable to another usb port before it reconnects again
<Kilos> weird
<charl> yeah
<magespawn> good evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn   hows you and family lad?
<magespawn> i am good, family are all well
<Kilos> good
<magespawn> how are things up there is freeze land?
<Kilos> lol warming up slowly yay
<Kilos> cold front going over, its over you as well now but 10 min aint unbearable
<Kilos> you should get rain tonight
 * inetpro wants to setup a local minetest server at home
<inetpro> this data of ours is way to expensive to keep playing online
<Kilos> yay tell me step by step and ill do it too, then we just night owl online
<inetpro> so I want to setup something so my kids can at least play effectively at home
<charl> hi magespawn 
<inetpro> I'm going to take it step by step... so it's going to be slow
<Kilos> are you gonna doc it?
<inetpro> I'll do it at #mintest-za 
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> but before I go there, just wanted to invite others to join in as well if they want
<inetpro> some of the stuff, I'm still learning myself
<charl> i'll join you
<Kilos> all of it im learning
<charl> i'm interested as well
<inetpro> but what I have found in terms of documentation online is not so fully documented as it should be
<inetpro> and outdated
<inetpro> obviously we should update that as well, if possible
<magespawn> hey charl inetpro 
<inetpro> but let's first try to work together to get things working correctly
<Kilos> im game will help where i can
<inetpro> it will be on my local desktop, but instructions should be perfect for any server in the end
<Kilos> c c c c coool
<inetpro> going to #minetest-za now
<magespawn> good night all
<Trixar_za> Bwahahahahaha
<Trixar_za> No, programmers write the accounting software by reading books on accounting to simplify basic accounting needs that may have in their own business. You don't actually get accounts that are programmers.
<Kilos> whew its late to pass along heavy info like that Trixar_za  
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Trixar_za> Night Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-22
<inetpro> good morning 
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi Trixar_za, inetpro, Tonberry_, and others
<bduk1> More almal
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<nuvolari> oh hi bduk1, ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey nuvolari 
<Cantide> hi everyone~
<nuvolari> oh hi Cantide, sorry, missed you :P
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> understandable as i don't chat much these days ._.
<nuvolari> :-/
<Cantide> too busy...
<Cantide> :'(
<Cantide> life does that to us
<nuvolari> yeah
<nuvolari> I'm going to make a definite attempt to not let life pass by me at my new job - a conscious attempt
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> speaking of work... i have to go back .-.
<Cantide> bye  bye~
<Kilos> hi Squirm  nuvolari  inetpro  ThatGraemeGuy  charl and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Kilos 
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> one general question today,
<Kilos> im running unity in 64bit and kde in 32bit, is that why unity is so much faster
<Kilos> chose to get kde in 32bit because then i can use it on 32bit pcs as well
<Kilos> Telkom Internet will be extending its Free Night Surfer data by an hour from 1 September, giving subscribers free data from 00:00 to 07:00 (12am – 7am), MyBroadband has learnt.
<Kilos> eish no more 11pm
<Kilos> morning bushtech  
<inetpro> uh 
<inetpro> goeie more Kilos
<bushtech> morning kilos
 * Kilos waves
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: Telkom Internet is ADSL, not 3G
<ThatGraemeGuy> that artible applies to DSL users
<ThatGraemeGuy> the article too
<Kilos> oh yay ty ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> i didnt know adsl did night surfer as well
<nuvolari> oh this is nice
<nuvolari> bitlbee's own service is somehow busted
<alphaG> molo
<Kilos> Maaz  tell  alphaG Just hang around if no one answers you immediately , sooner or later someone will get to see your message, and best of all if you have a problem then state it and hang for an answer
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell alphaG on freenode
<Kilos> hi StonedAlchemist  
<StonedAlchemist> Hello Kilos 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<StonedAlchemist> Thanks, I'm feeling wanted already :)
<Kilos> why does dominic sound familiar
<Kilos> hehe
<StonedAlchemist> Do you read vampire novels?
<Kilos> my sister lives off them
<Kilos> ive read a few
<Kilos> i mainly read instructions on how to fix my ubuntu
<StonedAlchemist> Lol luckily ubuntu doesn't need fixing that often.
<Kilos> hehe not for me i always need help
<Kilos> but lately we been minetest mad
<StonedAlchemist> What's minetest?
<Kilos> its a free clone of minecraft
<Kilos> great to play online if you have uncapped data
<Kilos> expensive if you use 3g
<StonedAlchemist> Oh I see. Looks exactly like minecraft actually.
<StonedAlchemist> Bet someone is going to get sued for it..
<StonedAlchemist> A few sandbox games have sprung up lately.
<Kilos> last night we went through the route of setting up a local server on our pcs for day time and family to play and after 11pm we go online to one of our guys server
<Kilos> i think they have got past all that because its even in the ubuntu repos
<StonedAlchemist> Still it can't be completely legal. It looks like an exact copy of minecraft beta.
<StonedAlchemist> Nevertheless I'm gonna get it anyway.
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> there is a better one than the one in the repos
<Kilos> minetestc55
<Kilos> add the ppa
<Kilos> we even have an irc channel
<StonedAlchemist> I'm on arch. I downloaded the source file from the website.
<Kilos>  #minetest-za
<Kilos> but the c55 one hey
<Kilos> http://www.instalki.pl/gry/download/symulatory/Minetest-c55.html
<Kilos> that one i think
<Kilos> the clever guys are either still working or on the way home
<Kilos> or let me look in notes somewhere
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install minetestc55
<Kilos> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:minetestdevs/stable
<Kilos> sorry they should be other way around
<Kilos> oh you on arch
<Kilos> you fight it out then
<StonedAlchemist> I'm just digging down.
<StonedAlchemist> lol
<Kilos> with or without ladders?
<StonedAlchemist> Just straight down. 
<Kilos> ya we do too but then use tp commands to get back
<Kilos>  join #minetest-za
<charl> whoops sorry
<charl> just greeted you on the wrong channel :D
<charl> when i saw all the familiar names i thought i was in a different channel
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> so whats the right name for the song ai yai die jy scroomba
<Kilos> ah its ska-rumba
<charl> sounds like my vacuum cleaner
<charl> roomba
<Kilos> very catchy song
<Kilos> by juanita du plessis
<charl> ooh i made a mistake of googling it :(
<charl> it's true... south african music is indeed even worse than dutch music
<charl> finished listening... in NL we believe we have the absolute worst of music in the world but i think we need to revise that statement
<Kilos> i think thats a very catchy tune
<charl> if you want catchy then rather give me caramella or gumibaer
<Kilos> i dont know them
<Kilos> dont use data for music
<charl> it's some real crapmusic pop from sweden and germany
<charl> ah no now you have me watching all the wrong stuff
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> she sings well man
<charl> i just watched caramelldansen and i am overcome with a strange sence of epic win and epic fail simultaneously
<Kilos> listen to some of her other songs
<Kilos> not your foreign stuff
<charl> sorry but i just put on a clean pair of jeans this morning, don't want to dirty them
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i spose you say the same about tara's singing
<charl> who's that ?
<Kilos> eish
<charl> wait isn't she your daughter ?
<charl> sorry maybe got stuff mixed up now, been a long day
<Kilos> ya
<charl> she was in australian idols or something right ?
<Kilos> xfactor ya
<charl> ah ok lemme search
<Kilos> ill get you the link
<charl> there is a populair band called tara but that's korean
<Kilos> hi divanvisagie  
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<divanvisagie> hi, thanks
<Kilos> google tara-lynn sharrock on xfactor
<charl> Kilos: https://www.youtube.com/user/TaraLynnSharrock/videos ?
<charl> yeah just found it :)
<Kilos> that is her ya
<charl> whow she's pretty ! and classy appearance too, not like that other juanita
<charl> sings really good as well
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wczRExQRttk
<Kilos> i think thats the best 
<Kilos> was the first i heard her sing as well
<charl> she's good !
<charl> has an angelic voice
<charl> man that's your daughter :D amazing
<Kilos> she is busy trying to make up her own album
<charl> she should
<charl> didn't get any record deals yet ?
<charl> or staying independent
<Kilos> nope
<charl> strange, just hear the crowd shouting for her
<Kilos> she missed out on xfactor because of visa probs to the states
<charl> bah :(
<Kilos> now she is trying to do it on her ownm
<Kilos> own
<charl> staying independent is a good thing these days
<charl> record companies are made of evil
<charl> but yeah i don't know how easy it is
<charl> you have to have some money to do good shoots for youtube
<charl> it's not just good enough to sing these days, you have to do a performance
<charl> look at people like linsey stirling
<Kilos> ya but she records at home with poor equipment so not the same as pro recording
<charl> nah precisely
<charl> and to go pro you do need some funds
<charl> unless you have enough money in the bank it's hard to get started
<Kilos> ya
<charl> and these days youtube is totally crowded with good talent even
<charl> yeah tough one ...
<charl> linsey stirling made it big on youtube but she is not only very good on the violin but her videos are made really professional as wel
<charl> well
<charl> these days people have high expectations... not just good enough to be good anymore
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> and everything is expensive
<charl> yeah entertainment is tough
<charl> also because the one moment you're in and next moment you're old news again
<charl> i actually don't think i would ever want to be a professional entertainer
<Kilos> nope
<charl> there is a dutch guy that made a song now that is based off a song by kurt darren
<charl> both the original and the new versions are cringeworthy though
<charl> it's a song called "lekker lekker"
<Kilos> lol i dont like his singing
<Kilos> im too old fashioned i think
<charl> well this particular one was cringeworthy, i don't know about the rest
<charl> i was like "this fails so hard..."
<Kilos> lool
<charl> epic fail is all you can call it
<charl> i was almost like "you fail at failing" :D
<Kilos> haha
<Private_User> hi everyone, anybody here know what could be the issue when one tries to use the radio function on a phone and continues requesting one to connect a wired headset when it has already been plugged in?
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<magespawn> on two channels
<Kilos> lol
<charl> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi charl 
<charl> :)
<Kilos> night al sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-23
<Kilos> morning inetpro  and others
<Kilos> min today
<Kilos> hi StonedAlchemist  
<StonedAlchemist> Morning Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<StonedAlchemist> Pretty swell thanks.
<StonedAlchemist> It's Saturday..
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> StonedAlchemist  tell us about yourself, like where you are, what you do, your pc setup and IT likes and dislikes 
<StonedAlchemist> I'm from pmb. I'm not actually into IT per se I'm more into science.
<StonedAlchemist> I use a mac pro
<StonedAlchemist> retina
<StonedAlchemist> duel boot osx and linux
<StonedAlchemist> macbook pro i mean
<Kilos> whew i was in pmb in 1990 i think it was
<Kilos> were you born yet?
<StonedAlchemist> No, 92
<Kilos> hahaha
<StonedAlchemist> Do you work in IT, Kilos ?
<Kilos> there are more younguns here, keep your eyes open for theblazehen and smile
<Kilos> nope im a ballie that just parks off
<StonedAlchemist> Ah, ok. I figure most people here would probably work in an tech field.
<Kilos> but most of the guys here do IT stuff as a living and we have 2 guys that are ubuntu devs
<Kilos> we have sysadmins and all kinds
<Kilos> and some networking guys etc
<Kilos> how did you find this channel
<StonedAlchemist> Just searched the channel list
<Kilos> we need to advertise more
<StonedAlchemist> I hang more on other networks.
<Kilos> i dont hang it hurts my neck
<Kilos> hehe
<StonedAlchemist> lol
<StonedAlchemist> Freenode is a bit too large. I like the smaller IRC networks.
<Kilos> if you need linux help this is the right place to be for sure
<Kilos> and if you can help others even better
<StonedAlchemist> I could always try to help but I'm not sure I'd be any good.
<Kilos> we all learn from watching here and helping noobs
<StonedAlchemist> My best line is: "Have you tried turning it off and on again?"
<Kilos> its quite a leap for some from windows to ubuntu
<Kilos> hahaha
<StonedAlchemist> Luckily ubuntu has become so much easier to work with than it was only a few years ago.
<StonedAlchemist> Easier than windows IMHO.
<StonedAlchemist> Especially Windows 8
<StonedAlchemist> Although I kind of like Windows 8.
<charl> morning Kilos, StonedAlchemist 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl  
<StonedAlchemist> Charl hi
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Kilos> Maaz  define VDSL
<Maaz> Kilos: VDSL Very high data / bit rate Digital Subscriber Line (DSL, BIT)
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<theblazehen> hey guys
<theblazehen> magespawn, ping
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> magespawn, how much would it cost for a ~20 KM wifi link?
<magespawn> point to point?
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> Doesn't actually need to be wifi, but some kind of point to point data connection
<theblazehen> Not sure if anything else is cheaper
<theblazehen> charl, "he liked it so much he actually experimented with awesome on windows http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<theblazehen> " 
<theblazehen> Have you got any more info? 
<theblazehen> I haven't found anything with awesome on windows
<theblazehen> only some other tiling window managers, but I <3 awesome
<charl> theblazehen: sorry i don't completely understand the question ?
<theblazehen> charl, Who got awesome running on windows? I'm stuck with windows on netbook, and would like to have a tiling WM at least
<charl> oh my team leader
<charl> he's not on irc :)
<theblazehen> charl, ah, ok ..
<nuvolari> this is hurting :(
<nuvolari> bitlbee has been down for over a day
<nuvolari> well, unable to connect
<Kilos> aw
<nuvolari> peer resetting
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  
<charl> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi r4tpoison  
<Kilos> oh its you stoned guy
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-24
<Kilos> Maaz  hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<Kilos> morning all
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> last year hail wiped out all fruit. this year black frost wiped mulderry trees clean of leaves and fruit
 * Kilos loves mulberries and mulberry jam
<Kilos> and its called global warming?
<Kilos> im freezing my nuts off
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_  drussell  
<Kilos> drussell  can you make our meeting tuesday night at 20.30 and tell us where unity is heading maybe
<nuvolari> o/ 
<Cantide> \o
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  Cantide  
<Cantide> hello~
<Kilos> nuvolari  dis die begin van eie pad loop
<Kilos> https://spinnup.com/en/release/not-sorry/
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl> good afternoon all
<charl> hi Kilos, Cantide, nuvolari 
<charl> Cantide: long time no spoken to, how's it going
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<Cantide> charl, it's going well :)
<Cantide> how about you?
 * Cantide is busy soldering something
<charl> i'm doing well
<charl> what are you doing ?
<charl> with the soldering i mean
<Kilos> haha trying to get 2 things to stick together
<Cantide> http://switchmodedesign.com/collections/arduino-shields/products/open-source-nixie-tube-shield
<Cantide> this :p
<charl> cool !
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<bushtech> lol. Doing speedtest.net test. Best ping = Vodacom Lesotho
<charl>  hi bushtech 
<bushtech> hi charl, kilos, others
<Kilos> hi bushtech  
<Kilos> koud ne
<bushtech> Ja, en ek sien gaan Donderdag weer koud word
<Kilos> eish ons het dan twee nagte swart ryp gehad, hoe veel kouer moet dit word
<bushtech> Eish, ons het dit gelukkig gemis
<Kilos> al die moerbye weg
<Kilos> blare en vrugte
<Kilos> moerbeie?
<Kilos> sjoe ek vergeet
<Kilos> daai goeters
<bushtech> ok 'n woord wat ek lanklaas gesien het
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz  with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz  and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay :-)
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<charl> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi charl 
<theblazehen> Hey all, Kilos.
<theblazehen> Anyone here IT for UP?
<theblazehen> Found something I shouldn't...
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<magespawn> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> IT for UP?
<theblazehen> magespawn, yeah
<magespawn> not getting it, what is UP?
<theblazehen> university of pretoria
<magespawn> ahh right
<magespawn> Symmetria, might know
<theblazehen> ty
<theblazehen> It's personal info of people so I kinda wanna let someone know
<Kilos> i think someone that comes on here is at that varsity
<Kilos> one of the newish guys
<theblazehen> Kilos, ty
<Kilos> ill try remember who it is and let you know
<theblazehen> thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> hope i got it right though, someone said they studying atm
<theblazehen> kk
<theblazehen> Got data of 218417 people ... :/
<Kilos> ouch
<theblazehen> yeah..
<theblazehen> also marketing data, but yeah..
<magespawn> wow theblazehen, open database or something/
<theblazehen> magespawn, db dump in csv...
<magespawn> hectic, looks like someone left something open that should be closed
<theblazehen> yeah, all marketing data is open :(
<theblazehen> >180 MB of data
<charl> good thing it was found by you and not by anonymous otherwise people would have been reading it on pastebin
<charl> contact the UP CERT and let them know
<theblazehen> charl, CERT ?
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_emergency_response_team
<charl> where i work we also have one
<charl> every university *should* have a CERT
<theblazehen> Can't find with quick google, any tips?
<charl> nah then just contact the ict department
<theblazehen> kk, ty
<charl> maybe they offer a reward for the tip :)
<Kilos> ya free coffee and biscuits with the head
<charl> nah man you ask for too little
<charl> at least ask for a cake
<Kilos> you are paving the way for your future studies
<Kilos> hahaha
<theblazehen> charl, yeah, that'd be nice! :D
<magespawn> or considering the way some people react to this sort of disclosure, a lawsuit
<theblazehen> magespawn, that'd suck...
<theblazehen> fuck it, ill STFU
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> Or anonymous mail.. yeah
<magespawn> that might be better
<theblazehen> Yeah, I'll do that
<theblazehen> Safe to do it with straight mail from my current server, which has reverse DNS pointing to theblazehen.com? I've been in the monthly meetings here with my IRL name
<magespawn> do you own theblazehen.com/
<theblazehen> magespawn, yeah, but not with real name on whois
<theblazehen> magespawn, better to just create new VPS?
<charl> yeah that's true magespawn 
<magespawn> might be a bit paranoid, i was just thinking about this http://www.htxt.co.za/2013/08/20/your-pins-accounts-and-invoices-leaked-onto-net-by-city-of-joburg/
<charl> some people are really dumb
<charl> theblazehen: no that would be dumb, your domain records point straight back at you
<charl> unless you use anonymous whois but even then the registrar has the info
<charl> your credit card everything
<charl> use tor and send mail through some anonymous channel
<theblazehen> magespawn, got a friend who is in UP to send me the email address for someone in CS dept
<charl> in every mail you send your IP of the sender is also recorded
<theblazehen> charl, anon whois, plus fake name
<theblazehen> yeah, TOR sounds good
<charl> then they stll have your credit card details
<charl> the registrar i mean
<theblazehen> charl, shit. Can't disable?
<theblazehen> charl, used paypal with fake name also
<charl> ah whow
<charl> you are thorough :)
<charl> you border on the illegal :P
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> charl, hehe ;
<theblazehen> )
<charl> but yeah your real name is linked here
<Kilos> bleading edge
<charl> nah use tor
<Kilos> bleeding
<theblazehen> charl, yeah, thats why I was thinking. Will use TOR. Any recommendations? Or just sign up for a hotmail or something?
<charl> hotmail is good
<theblazehen> kk, ty
<charl> you can use a service like one of https://www.google.nl/search?q=send+anonymous+email
<charl> but i don't know how realiable they are
<charl> and they might get caught in the spam filter
<charl> hotmail is best
<charl> nobody blocks hotmail
<theblazehen> yeah, I'll use hotmail then. Thanks for the advice :)
<charl> but it's sad that some people are too stupid to see the value in these tipoffs
<charl> how they see it as a threat, it's so brain dead
<charl> at least i can say these tipoffs are very much appreciated where i work
<charl> and that students can do it under their own name without any fear of law suits
<charl> i just don't know if they get cake either :P but i hope they do
<theblazehen> charl, hmm, thats nice. Where would that be?
<theblazehen> A university?
<charl> yes
<charl> i work in the ict department so to speak
<theblazehen> kk. Think it's likely that they'd check logs to see who accessed the files?
<charl> they will most definitely do that if they are smart
<charl> we also had an incident and they went through the logs to see who did the "pen testing"
<theblazehen> So they'd then see I accessed it? Maybe it's better to leave it then..
<charl> i think so too
<charl> don't put yourself in the risk
<theblazehen> yeah
<charl> as sad as it is to say that
<Kilos> just get a friend to do it for you
<theblazehen> yep :( I'd really have liked to have cake :(
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> Kilos, lol
<charl> Kilos: then they will still look at the logs and get theblazehen's IP
<Kilos> oi
<charl> it doesn't matter who reports it now
<charl> if you want to do pen testing you have to use tor right from the start
<Kilos> well nothing bad was done so what
<theblazehen> charl, it was actually an accident really
<charl> yeah exactly that's what i also thought
<charl> then it's too late :)
<theblazehen> Was looking at their mirrors, went up a directory, then saw the "marketing" folder
<bushtech> the fact that you did not go in via tor but openly proves no evil intent
<Kilos> night guys, sleep tight.
<charl> bushtech: it depends on the way *they* look at it
<charl> nn Kilos 
<Kilos> ask the fly for advice
<bushtech> but it makes a logical defence
<theblazehen> bushtech, logic does not always apply...
<theblazehen> I think I'll leave it... 
<SilverCode> theblazehen: I say report it. More than likely the admin will be apreciative
<charl> btw was looking at https://www.whonix.org/ the other day
<theblazehen> Had a look at data, didn't have ID no's in
<charl> that's pretty fascinating
<theblazehen> SilverCode, but if not? I'd rather be safe
<SilverCode> theblazehen: it is unlikely the admin who fucked up, but rather someone who doesn't understand security
<SilverCode> theblazehen: so the admin will see the info in the correct light
<theblazehen> SilverCode, yeah, it was in a folder with other marketing stuff
<theblazehen> Still rather be safe.
<theblazehen> Maybe if I access the files from a few other machines?
<charl> theblazehen: use tor and force a different proxy every time
<theblazehen> yeah!
<charl> then at least it procudes reasonable doubt
<theblazehen> systemctl status openvpn@client
<charl> a different exit node i mean
<charl> there is a way to force that
<theblazehen> > active (running)
<theblazehen> :D
<charl> yes and some other non-tor nodes in the mix
<theblazehen> charl, good idea
<theblazehen> BTW my VPN is a tor node too
<theblazehen> But not exit :(
<charl> paranoia mode: on :)
<charl> nah you can never be too secure
<theblazehen> yeah
<SilverCode> theblazehen: is it a publically accessible server, or just accessible from with the UP network?
<theblazehen> Well unless you run LFS and communicate over IPOAC and check every packet, and route it all through TOR and then to one of your VPN's that you paid for via bitcoin?
<theblazehen> SilverCode, public access.
<theblazehen> charl, and run all that on a FPGA
<theblazehen> too secure?
<charl> makes my head spin :)
<charl> a field programmable gate array ...
<charl> sheesh
<theblazehen> no hardware backdoors!
<charl> ip over avian carriers ?!
<theblazehen> yeah!
<charl> yeah that does perhaps go over the top
<charl> :D
<theblazehen> What do they say? The safest machine is one not plugged in?
<theblazehen> Oh AND power off a UPS to prevent side cahnnel attacks
<charl> yeah
<theblazehen> and keep it underground and in faraday cage
<theblazehen> prevents thaty laser window listening thing, as well as EMI
<charl> yeah and if you do want to host something host in http://www.cyberbunker.com/ :)
<theblazehen> charl, I wish I could :(
<theblazehen> Barely able to pay for digital oceans cheapest + backup
<charl> ah digital ocean
<charl> was looking at them the other day
<charl> decided to go with tilaa instead though
<theblazehen> ah kk. Personal or work?
<charl> because digital ocean has some traffic limits
<charl> for personal this time
<charl> and tilaa has unmetered traffic
<charl> i just want to have ddos protection
<charl> so that if i do get a ddos that i don't get insane bills
<theblazehen> charl, hmm. Any locations in africa?
<theblazehen> Wait, so you pay per TB?
<theblazehen> Afaik DO has $0.03 per TB over cap
<theblazehen> or GB, can't remember
<charl> probably per GB
<charl> if you get a major incoming ddos you're screwed
<theblazehen> yeah, that's true. Can't you use cloudflare?
<charl> it's not an http server
<theblazehen> ah
<charl> i want to use it combination smtp+irc+xmpp
<SilverCode> ok, found the folder
<charl> hetzner just limits you down to 10mbps after the first 1tb
<SilverCode> yeah ... that is pretty well hidden
<theblazehen> DIY cloudflare? One or two cheap VPS's with hard data cap + round robin DNS or something?
<charl> tilaa is fully unlimited
<SilverCode> I mean, not hidden
<theblazehen> SilverCode, ah, kk. See what I'm talking about..
<theblazehen> charl, nice
<charl> it is very doubtful that they can do anything to you if it's that open
<charl> but i don't know the legal system in z
<charl> za
<theblazehen> charl, you also see it?
<SilverCode> but just looking at the other stuff there, I'm not sure it is supposed to be private
<theblazehen> SilverCode, have you looked at the data?
<SilverCode> no
<charl> i have to go now, work tomorrow
<charl> have a good evening all
<SilverCode> just the filenames for now :)
<charl> and good night :)
<SilverCode> but now I see the "UP ALUMNI DATABASE SCAN"
<theblazehen> cya charl 
<SilverCode> which probably *isn't* supposed to be there
<theblazehen> SilverCode, yeah, the DB is what I got..
<theblazehen> so... STFU or not?
<SilverCode> meh, it looks like it has been sitting there for a year
<SilverCode> so I don't think it really matters either way
<theblazehen> yeah
<SilverCode> it looks like even the IT guys store stuff on that public FTP server
<theblazehen> SilverCode, yeah
<theblazehen> well fuck it, I won't do anything about it
<SilverCode> ....so I think that DB dump are the least of their problems
<SilverCode> I'm pretty sure one of these log file backups has the unshadowed version of their root password
<theblazehen> SilverCode, damn..
<theblazehen> well.. /me gets tor browser :D
<theblazehen> SilverCode, directory? Nothing in pub/up/it
<theblazehen> SilverCode, I'm not finding anything?
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-17
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Kilos> oh and inetpro 
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
 * Kilos waves to nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> o/
<linda_> G'morning, any Skype boffins online?
<linda_> skype runs on adsl and wifi but not on vodacom default
<linda_> its langjan posing as linda
<linda_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi linda_ 
<linda_> hoesit?
<Kilos> goed dankie en jy 
<Kilos> ek maak gou irc oop op lappy
<linda_> goed dankie, lekker geslaap?
<linda_> inetpro, and I need a next session, no luck so far but progressing, that guys brilliant
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> he s known as mr fixit
<linda_> Now Linda's Skype, it installed on my adsl and wifi, now it looks for hotspot and does not see Linda's vodacom dongle...  
<linda_> Gogle seems not to help, any suggestions?
<linda_> Google
<Kilos-> one of the young guys will know
<linda_> like you...
<Kilos-> i had first skype in last week
<linda_> good
<linda_> skyping to oz?
<Kilos-> yes wonderful
<Kilos-> we spend most of my data laughing
<Kilos-> fools
<linda_> great, laughing good for immune system
<linda_> keeps you young and well
<linda_> data well spent
<Kilos-> lol
<linda_> serious
<Kilos-> hopefully by Christmas ill be there
<linda_> great, where in oz?
<Kilos-> yip
<Kilos-> cant wait but need ops first
<linda_> Sorry, what ops?
<Kilos-> inguinal heria and prostate
<Kilos-> hernia
<Kilos-> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Morning
<linda_> eina, sterkte
<linda_> where in oz you doing to?
<Kilos-> melbourne
<Kilos-> yuck place imo
<Kilos-> sorry linda_ imy mind not thinking
<Kilos-> you said voda dongle
<Kilos-> do you have another one  handy
<Kilos-> not voda if possible
<Kilos-> many peeps complaining about voda atm
<Kilos-> most likely signal too weak or slow
<Kilos-> they changed their name as well to vodasucks
<linda_> Melbourne beautiful area
<Kilos-> nee man
<Kilos-> only 2 reasons to go
<linda_> I dont have other dongle, but signal is fine
<Kilos-> have you got win on anything there
<linda_> Its just Skype connected on my hotspot now only sees that
<Kilos-> install the dongle and check all the settings
<Kilos-> and see if it has a data connection
<linda_> on wndows? I have dual boot on Juanitas machine
<Kilos-> sister was without data here for 3 months so went telkom
<linda_> It has, it connected fine previously
<linda_> only since I installed ubntu
<Kilos-> oh wit
<Kilos-> wait
<linda_> dongle is fine, skype does not see it
<Kilos-> install modem-manager-gui
<linda_> cli or synaptic?
<linda_> doing synaptic
<Kilos-> thats god because i might have something wrong
<Kilos-> ood
<Kilos-> good
<linda_> I instaled package, updated, restarted, no change - does not see the dongle
<linda_> Kilos-,  you there? 
<linda_> I have put question to Skype community, hope they reply some time soon!
<Kilos-> yessir
<Kilos-> lets hope
<Kilos-> oh my
<Kilos-> what dongle
<linda_> ?
<linda_> vodacom mobile connect
<GnikLlort> Good morning linda_ and Kilos- 
<Kilos-> hi GnikLlort 
<Kilos-> linda_ you need the modprobe command
<Kilos-> i dont remember it but starts sudo modprobe /usb/i thnk
<linda_> Thks GnikLlort 
<linda_> and Kilos- 
<Kilos-> also linda_  gogle 14.04 doesnt see modem type
<Kilos-> you will find lots
<linda_> Its not Ubuntu prob, its Skype. Ubuntu connects fne
<linda_> fine
<pieter2627> morning inetpro Kilos barrydk and all others
<Kilos-> hi pieter2627 
<GnikLlort> morning pieter2627 
<linda_> Modprobe? Its not a Linux problem its Skype setup gone awry
<linda_> gmorn GnikLlort  sorry so late reply
<GnikLlort> np :)
<linda_> hi pieter2627 
<pieter2627> hi linda_, new to our channel
<linda_> hi pieter2627 dis langjan on lindas lapie sorting out some issues
<pieter2627> oh, hallo oom langjan
<linda_> hi pieter2627 
<Kilos-> pieter2627 please help him to get 14.04 to see a stupid voda dongle
<GnikLlort> Just added a useless command to my bot lmfao
<pieter2627> lol
<pieter2627> hmm, its been awhile since i had to fiddle with those things but let's see. what happens currently?
<linda_> 14.04 sees the dongle, its connected. Skype connected via my hotspot now it only wants to connect via hotspot, how do I get skype to see the dongle?
<pieter2627> skype connected to hotspot???
<pieter2627> skype will use the OS's connection - cannot see how one will set it to use a specific one
<linda_> the OS connects via my adsl and wifi when its here, it connects via Linda's Vodacom mobile when she has it, but then Skype does not see the connecton and keeps seeking the adsl where it originally installed.
<linda_> Its kidergarten stuff but for some crazy reason thats what Skype is doing (or not doing) 
<Kilos-> i would purge skype, wipe the .skype in home hidden files
<Kilos-> then reinstall with dongle connected
<Kilos-> lemme see what in conf
<Kilos-> .Skype
<Kilos-> get the dongle online first with irc
<Kilos-> maybe turn off wifi for a while till setup
<Kilos-> wbb
<MaNI> if you close and open skype after changing internet connections does it still not work?
<linda_> no
<linda_> I have tried all tose options
<linda_> Looks like I will have to purge and reinstall Skype - crazy!
<MaNI> I doubt that will do anything, it doesn't really sound like something skype controls, I mean skype jsut sends packets its the OS that decides where they go, its probably just bad routing
<MaNI> http://aleksz-programming.blogspot.com/2013/01/using-wifi-and-network-cable-at-same.html < something like that might help, it's obviously not entirely the same but the same principals apply
<linda_> Too complicated for the oldies, I think ill just remove Skype and reinstall away from my system
<thatgraemeguy> morning peeps
 * thatgraemeguy looks.... yup, still morning
<linda_> hi thatgraemeguy 
<linda_> bye guys
<pieter2627> am also thinking along the lines MaNI has pointed out
<Kilos-> hi thatgraemeguy 
<linda_> Kilos, how do I purge Skype completely? It keeps on remembering its settings
<Kilos> linda_ 
<Kilos> in home tick view i think
<Kilos> the show hidden
<Kilos> then you will see .Skype
<Kilos> trash that
<Kilos> are you online with the modem now
<thatgraemeguy> linda_: remove ~/.Skype and ~/.config/Skype
<thatgraemeguy> or rename
<Kilos> ty thatgraemeguy 
<linda_> yes online at lindas
<linda_> Ok its working thks guys
<linda_> Linda is quite happy with the Unity interface and says all her pages are opening quicker and easier now, now its just the emails 
<linda_> 'Bye chaps, have a lovely day
<magespawn> Good Afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> whats up?
<Kilos> same old lad and there?
<magespawn> same old too, pretty much
<magespawn> setting up request tracker on a local server to see how
<magespawn> https://www.bestpractical.com/
<magespawn> home time, chat later 
<Squirm> Hello
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> Kilos: anything new?
<Kilos> nope dont think so. only langjan sorting a lappy onto ubuntu for an 88 years old granny
<Kilos> only thuinderbird stuff still then she is good to go
<Squirm> Nice
<Squirm> Home time! Chat again sometime soon :P
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> :)
<magespawn> back again
<Kilos> web magespawn 
<magespawn> ty
<Kilos> oh my wb too
<Kilos> you use win still, is it safe to let office 2010 go to the ms site and get reactivated??
<Kilos> so stupid/evil that a bought and paid for programme deactivates itself
<magespawn> it should be, how many computers is that licence key used on?
<Kilos> i have no idea, but think its just this one
<Kilos> old lady , friend of sisters
<magespawn> should be fine
<magespawn> was it reinstalled at some point?
<magespawn> either the os or the office?
<Kilos> but online info says it will deactivate again. no i think original insta
<Kilos> many peeps with same prob http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/office/forum/officeversion_other-office_install/office-2010-cannot-verify-license-error-message/62ad5890-4e71-4bc1-829e-d6252af61fcb?auth=1
<Kilos> im trying to get into the program with cli
<Kilos> found some commands but they must be run in the program itself
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> cli of office?\
<Kilos> command prompt sorry
<Kilos> i used to talking linux
<Kilos> i think i need to cd to the office program then run the command
<Symmetria> anyone gonna be at iweek?
<magespawn> no Symmetria, did not even know about it
<Langjan> Hi inetpro , will you please let me know when you have time to have another bash at Thunderbird? 
<Kilos> wb Langjan 
<Kilos> is that all still now?
<Symmetria> iweek capetown 7th of November for the whole week
<Symmetria> at Spier
<magespawn> well, i tell you what, if i am in cape town i will make a turn
<magespawn> Kilos: run the command in the office directory?
<Kilos> yeah im just trying to find the path magespawn 
<Langjan> Yes Kilos the only thing to do is the e-mails
<Kilos> c:/program files
<Kilos> lekker Langjan 
<Kilos> cant you manually add all the info
<Langjan> Ja, hoop net ons kan hulle regkry
<Langjan> Dont know
<Langjan> can you? 
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> Via import/export tools?
<magespawn> what win Kilos?
<Kilos> when i first installed thunderbird i manually entered my first address
<Kilos> xp magespawn 
<Kilos> in program files is office then about 4 in there
<Langjan> well linda has 1,4 GB of mails that she would like to keep and access, plus her address book 
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> arent those mails still on the server Langjan ?
<Kilos> i have many gigs lying at gmail
<magespawn> there is usually a folder called OFFICEXX where XX is a number according to the version you have installed
<Langjan> dont know, she is using Vodamail
<Kilos> so you steup  the accounts manually then go to the site and mark as unread and it will fetch them
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> lemme look magespawn 
<Kilos> whew in there are office 10 12 and 14
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> i cant even cd to office
<Kilos> Program Files i mean
<Kilos> nm we cany talk that stuff here
<Langjan> Kilos,  voda gives 3 GB free email so she should be ok but does not know her email password, will probably go that route if we dont come right soon
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> maybe fone them for password reset
<magespawn> you should be able to reset the password through the vodacom website if you have the sim card phone number
<magespawn> which office are you using Kilos ?
<Kilos> 2010 magespawn 
<magespawn> i think that is 14 but you should be able to google that
<Kilos> ty magespawn i gotta go eat
<magespawn> np Kilos 
<Kilos> hi kab
<Kilos> oh hi kapanda \
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<kapanda> hi 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> back 
<Kilos> hi magespawn im trying to get the thing to connect to the net
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> i love ubuntu
<Kilos> stupid xp cant even find a wired connection
<magespawn> what is it wired to?
<Kilos> to my pc direct now and was through switch before
<Cryterion> Kilos, I'd keep it connected to the switch rather
<Kilos> ill go back to that ty
<Kilos> i should just tell the auntie there office wants to activet only so go do it by you
<Kilos> activate
<Cryterion> otherwise you need to share your connection, creating a new DHCP server (Entire new network in other words)
<Kilos> my pc is set to share the connection
<Cryterion> but via it's internet connection (I.E. it creates a temp network from a Direct connection to INET) not via a switch or router (It becomes the router)
<magespawn> so then just set the xp machine to a statis ip in that range and yo should be good
<Kilos> ok ty lemme try
<Kilos> actually
<magespawn> s/statis/static
<Kilos> lappy connects fine with cable to switch
<Kilos> and via wifi
<Kilos> ill have to investigate xp side
<Kilos> i go look in control panel
<magespawn> Kilos: how is the laptops networking setup?
<magespawn> dhcp or static?
<Kilos> only tried with ubuntu and kubuntu not with 7 yet
<Kilos> lemme go see
<Kilos> nono too much work, not happy head day
<Kilos> more is nog n dag
<Kilos> lappy connect easy with wired
<Kilos> wireless i had to tell it to my shred connection
<Kilos> shared
<Kilos> maybe that eth port is bust
<Kilos> switch doesnt show connection
<magespawn> check the cable too if you can
<Kilos> i in and outed it a few times now switch shows connected
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Langjan: are you here?
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Langjan> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> sorry for stepping in late
<Langjan> np
<inetpro> have you got any further yet?
<Langjan> no inetpro 
<inetpro> do you know all her mail settings?
<Langjan> no, will haveto get froom Vodacom
<inetpro> hmm... she using a Vodacom address?
<Langjan> yes
<Langjan> they provide 3GB
<inetpro> bad idea, but let's just stick to that for now
<Kilos> Langjan  is she has vodamail on cell she can go there and do the forgot password bit
<inetpro> Langjan: can you please do the following for me on linda's laptop on the cli
<inetpro> $ find .thunderbird/ -ls | pastebinit -a Langjan
<inetpro> obviously without the '$ ' in front
<Langjan> I have to fetch the lappie, give me 10 minutes pse
<inetpro> no problem
<Kilos> wb linda\
<linda> pastebin: command not found
<Langjan> thks Kilos 
<Kilos> find .thunderbird/ -ls | pastebinit -a Langjan
<linda> sorry its init
<Kilos> that didnt find pstebin
<Kilos> copy paste
<linda> find .thunderbird/ -ls | pastebinit -a Langjan
<Kilos> i think so
<linda> doesnt copy and paste for some reason
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> from cli
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> highlight
<Kilos> then ctrl+c
<Kilos> hexchat and xchat need that here
<linda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12110448/
<linda> thks will try that Kilos 
<inetpro> ah, wb linda
<linda> thks inetpro  alias Langjan
<superfly> happy birthday tumbleweed!
<Kilos> ugliest linda ive ever seen
<inetpro> wow... quite a few sub folders under Mail
<linda> goway
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<inetpro> hello superfly
<Kilos> tumbleweed  happy birthday to you
<Kilos> hope you had a good one
<linda> did you see outcome inetpro ?
<inetpro> linda: ok, here's what I'm thinking
<inetpro> can you please start thunderbird with the default profile and set up her mail account from scratch
<inetpro> then once that is done we move the files in the Mail folder to the newly created profile
<inetpro> linda: yes 
<inetpro> in other words, start with thunderbird -p
<linda> ok but to do that I will have to sit with her on Vodacom website to get her settings first
<inetpro> hmm... guess you'll have to do that
<inetpro> maybe just one important point before you go
<linda> I have some settings here, will try and get back tou you if I come right, otherwise tomorrow evening?
<inetpro> when you set up her account, don't let Thunderbird download the mails
<linda> ok shoot
<linda> right
<inetpro> only set it to download mails as soon as we have restored her old stuff
<linda> will it not automatically start downloading when connect is successful?
<inetpro> press Escape as soon as possible when it starts doing that
<Langjan> OK will do thks, have a good evening guys, hope to chat again soon 
<inetpro> in fact
<Langjan> yes inetpro 
<Langjan> ?
<inetpro> you can set 'Work offline' when you start with thunderbird -p
<Langjan> ok must I start with thunderbird -p in cli?
<inetpro> yes
<Langjan> fine, thks 
<inetpro> hmm... 
<tumbleweed> superfly: thanks
<inetpro> tumbleweed: \o/ Happy Birthday!!! 
<inetpro> Langjan: I see she actually had multiple profiles or accounts
<inetpro> if you look in the Mail folder you will see what I mean
<inetpro> like pop3.vodamail.co-2.za and pop3.vodamail.co.za and mail.vodamail.co.za and pop3.vodamail.co-1.za
<inetpro> oh and pop3.vodamail.co-4.za
<inetpro> difficult to tell from the datestamp which one was the last one in use but I'm guessing it would be pop3.vodamail.co-4.za
<inetpro> oh and it looks like she never used the addressbook as well, so by the looks of it we just need to restore her old messages
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> good luck
<magespawn> back
<magespawn> bed time, good night all
<captine> everning all.. long time
<inetpro> wb captine
<captine> thnx
<captine> how things
<inetpro> captine: always good thanks, just busy as always
<inetpro> even if I hate saying that word 'busy'
<inetpro> and there?
<kulelu88> Does anybody do data science work here?
<inetpro> kulelu88: what's the diffs between data science and statistics?
<inetpro> not that I do either
<kulelu88> keyword-speak mostly.
<kulelu88> and tooling
<kulelu88> statisticians still stick to their excel or archaic tools sometimes
<inetpro> oh my
<inetpro> shame
 * inetpro calls it a day
<inetpro> good night everyone
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-18
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> oh and inetpro 
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 \
<stickyboy> Oh, guten morgen, y'all.
<Kilos> zehr gut
<stickyboy> :P
<stickyboy> I don't speak German. :(
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> i forget spelling
<stickyboy> Kilos: Do you prefer white or red wine?
<Kilos> i donk drink anymore stickyboy stopped maybe 30 years ago
<Kilos> i enjoyed old brown sherry back then
<Kilos> especially in winter
<Kilos> or a sweet hanepoot
<Kilos> i was a bacardi drinker
<stickyboy> Ah.
<stickyboy> Did they have Bacardi 30 years ago?
<Kilos> no then it was redheart days
<Kilos> and old nick and the captain
<stickyboy> I didn't drink for 30 years. :)
<stickyboy> (until I was 30)
<Kilos> when i found bacardi i switched
<stickyboy> Now I like dry red wine.
<Kilos> red wine is supposed to be healthy if you dont overdo it
<stickyboy> Yeah
<stickyboy> I basically only drink red wine, coffee, and water.
<stickyboy> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> dry wine is hard to drink
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> any dry wine is
<stickyboy> We drink a lot of South African wine here in Kenya.
<stickyboy> But it's expensive, and from wineries you'd never go to in SA. ;)
<stickyboy> Instead of $5, it's $10.
<Kilos> whew
<stickyboy> Kilos: Have you, at any time in your adult life, yelled at youngsters to "get off your lawn"?
<Kilos> lolol
<Kilos> no i think lawn is made to play on, not just look good
<stickyboy> ;)
<Kilos> and it just keeps growing anywhy so why get upset over nothing
<Kilos> anyway
<Kilos> hi Padroni 
<Padroni> Morning guys
<Kilos> where you been man
<Padroni> Had a thing at work that took all my attention for a couple of weeks
<Kilos> whew
<Padroni> also been having endless issues with Afrihost / Internet
<Padroni> I'm ready to give up on the internet completely
<Kilos> ai!
<Padroni> move to Durka-durkastan and herd goats.
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Padroni> maybe buy a Noka 2110 when I sell my iPhone and Huawei P7
<Padroni> I can get at least 4 goats for that iPhone
<stickyboy> ...
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> 4 goats = a herd
<Padroni> small, but still
<Kilos> thery breed fast
<Padroni> I hope so
<stickyboy> Padroni: Try Kyrgyzstan
<stickyboy> Padroni: "The Switzerland of Central Asia"
<Kilos> 1 ram and 3 ewes 
<Padroni> As long as it is somewhere that is hard to pronounce, stickyboy 
<Padroni> Kyrgyzstan sounds perfect.
<thatgraemeguy> moo
<stickyboy> Padroni: I know what you mean.
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Padroni> hi thatgraemeguy 
<thatgraemeguy> greetings and salutations
<Padroni> superfly you here?
<Padroni> https://123net.co.za/en/front/forms/home/
<Padroni> Sign up there to help get Fibre to your area.
<Padroni> up to 5mb fibre line free, anything higher you pay for.
<superfly> Padroni: hi!
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<stickyboy> Whaaaat.
<stickyboy> Nothing in life is free.
<Padroni> hey superfly 
<Padroni> waiting for your mail, dude
<stickyboy> Anyone read HackerNews?
<stickyboy> https://news.ycombinator.com/
<Padroni> I do
<Padroni> why?
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac 
<TinuvaMac> top of the morning to you too Kilos
<Kilos> ty sir you too
<Padroni> hi TinuvaMac 
<stickyboy> Padroni: It's just good to see when security issues get dropped. ;)
<stickyboy> I like when people post things about typography (fonts, layout, etc).
<thatgraemeguy> start saving up: http://www.businesskorea.co.kr/article/11732/sixteen-terabytes-samsung-release-16tb-ssd-next-year
<Kilos> nice hey?
<thatgraemeguy> yeah, and pretty historic, that'll be the first time an SSD is bigger than the biggest conventional HDD
<MaNI> great, I'll sell a few of my private jets to buy one
<Kilos> wat se MaNI vanoddend
<Kilos> vanoggend
<Kilos> must be going blinder
<stickyboy> SSD hehe
<MaNI> now much :p
<stickyboy> Kilos: What is your opinion on Socialism?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i dont have opinions about that i dont think
<Kilos> all mans funny things are the same
<Kilos> different names but same power hungry peeps up top
<Kilos> the world is a beautiful place, only peeps mess it up
<stickyboy> Kilos: Sane opinion. :)
<inetpro> good morings
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<Padroni> Hi inetpro 
<Padroni> Our company's first linux-based computer went live today
<Padroni> running Mint
<inetpro> oh heh Padroni
<inetpro> long time no see
<Padroni> which in itself may not sound like a big deal
<Padroni> but my boss is a Apple-fanboy so this was a hard sell.
<Padroni> he gave in and now we switching from Mac to Ubuntu / Mint
<Padroni> hey man how are you?
<Kilos> Padroni  thats great news man
<inetpro> good, good
<Padroni> I switched to Ubuntu long ago already.
<Padroni> Refused to work on the Mac so they took mine back.
<inetpro> hmm... so it's the 2nd linux based computer really
<Padroni> yeah but for me there's no comparison between OSX and Linux
<inetpro> how big is the company?
<Padroni> I'll take real linux any day
<Padroni> in terms of personnel, not that big
<Padroni> in terms of ego : we're a fortune 500
<Padroni> at least the support department is.
<inetpro> what is the goal in terms of how many desktops to switch over?
<inetpro> in what period
<Padroni> for some reason tech support people come with a god-complex
<Padroni> there is no goal
<Padroni> we are just not buying any more Mac's
<inetpro> ai! :-)
<Padroni> so as they break, they are replaced by Linux machines
<Padroni> and trust me, they break
<Kilos> good
<inetpro> cool
<Padroni> Mac = R18k
<Padroni> We can build 2 pc's with the same spec for that price
<Padroni> and run linux on them
<Padroni> same thing
<Padroni> better OS
<inetpro> way to go!
<MaNI> I will never understand what people like about apple computers
<stickyboy> MaNI: Have you ever used one?
<MaNI> windows I can get to a point
<Padroni> so my manager asked me a couple of weeks ago 'Which linux do you think we should use on the new machines?'
<MaNI> stickyboy, yes. I have to develop for them quite often
<stickyboy> Ok. :)
<MaNI> also the worst OS to develop for
<MaNI> can't stand it
<Padroni> "I don't care, as long as it is either Ubuntu or Linux Mint.'
<Padroni> they went with Mint
<stickyboy> Well the font rendering is amazing on Mac OS X, not to mention the hi-DPI screen.
<Padroni> yeah look Mac is pretty and you get what you pay for
<Padroni> but I am just not a fan of it anymore.
<Padroni> Used to be quite into it as well.
<Padroni> Windows -> Mac -> Ubuntu
<Padroni> that was my evolution tree in pc's.
<stickyboy> Padroni: I basically use my Mac as a Linux console.
<stickyboy> To be fair, I install GNU coreutils, GNU find utils, tmux, irssi, zsh, etc.
<Padroni> mine was to impress people when they come into my office.
<stickyboy> And SSH to my Linux servers.
<inetpro> did you guys see the IBM / Canonical announcement?
<Padroni> I dusted it off once a week but never put it on
<inetpro> who would have imagined mainframes running on Ubuntu?
<Padroni> I saw that
<stickyboy> inetpro: hehehe
<Padroni> inevitable, I guess?
<stickyboy> Linux ftw
<Padroni> Just got  my Edgars statement.
<Padroni> My balance outstanding is R0.57-
<Padroni> So
<Padroni> I am invoicing them for R0.57 today.
<Padroni> Which they won't pay
<Padroni> and after 55 days I am having them blacklisted.
<Padroni> Because Jihad works both ways.
<stickyboy> Damn 'them'.
<Padroni> Afrihost has this thing
<Padroni> where you can ping yourusername@afrihost.co.za to get your external IP
<Padroni> anyone know of another ISP that has the same setup / function ?
<stickyboy> Padroni: Wow that's cool haha.
<Padroni> If you can, watch the trailer to the new Leon Schuster movie.
<Padroni> That lady at the end smacks the black out of Leon
<MaNI> Charge them 20% interest on that R0.57
<MaNI> and R50 a month admin fee
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> nice way to make money
<inetpro> clearly we're in the wrong business
<Padroni> https://youtu.be/i59__qZDR4k
<Padroni> We are all IT people on here
<Padroni> in some form or another.
<Padroni> If we pool our resources, we can start quite the formidable IT company
 * inetpro loves how developers keep coming up with interesting application names
<inetpro> see: aptitude show pollinate
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> very creative
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey, did you come right with that laptop
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> na gave up, will plug a modem into it when i have the energy
<Kilos> haha he is a dawd not a dude
<magespawn> cool beans, if you need some help let me know
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<linda> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi linda
<linda> This is really Linda Hi 
<Kilos> or jan posing as linda?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<linda> hi Kilos 
<linda> that was linda for real, I'm with her now
<Kilos-> i know man
<Kilos-> thats why i said welcome
<linda> why dont you give her a hug?
<Kilos-> you know you are welcome
<Kilos-> ((((hug)))))
<linda> thks
<linda> you make my day!
<Kilos-> good
<linda> Kilos-,  I have activated linda 's email, will contact inetpro  tonite to load messages
<Kilos-> well done
<Kilos-> anyway now that lappy is safer
<Kilos-> oh
<linda> The idiots at vodacom registered her email on her cell no instead of her email addes, made me battle
<Kilos-> sudo aptitude install gufw
<Kilos-> thats a graphic firewall
<Kilos-> then you turn it on and allow all outgoing and deny incoming
<Kilos-> should be set like that by default
<linda> command not found
<linda> Kilos-,  something else pse 
<Kilos-> yes?
<linda> a cd keeps coming up with some windows exe files on it, but theres no cd in tthe drive. how do I delete it? Files wont delete
<Kilos-> oh my
<linda> not serious, just irritating
<Kilos-> isnt that the cd thing in the modem
<linda> no
<linda>  no modem, only a dongle
<Kilos-> one of the youngsters will know
<Kilos-> 3g dongle?
<linda> dunno if its 3g, vodacom internet
<Kilos-> thats a usb modem
<linda> hspa
<linda> correct
<Kilos-> and they have cd stuff in them
<linda> no space for cd
<linda> no this started when I inserted cd's to boot from
<linda> it shows af if theres a cd in the drive, in the luncher
<linda> launcher
<Kilos-> oh
<Kilos-> right click
<Kilos-> remove
<stickyboy> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/government/135336-internet-censorship-bill-for-south-africa-has-been-approved.html
<stickyboy> "Internet censorship bill for South Africa has been approved by cabinet"
 * stickyboy facepalms
<magespawn> good evening
<Langjan> Hi all
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Hi Kilos 
<Langjan> Als wel?
<Kilos> did you fix it
<Kilos> i removed all the office stuff that way
<Langjan> which way?
<Langjan> thought you were referring to Lindas email issue
<Kilos> right click on the launcher and choose removce
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you see all the office stuff in launcher
<Langjan> It only gives unlock, then comes back but thats not an issue, first priority os to sort her emails
<Kilos> what you dont use rtight click it and remove from launcher
<Kilos> mails i cant help with sorry
<Langjan> has inetpro  clocked in?
<Kilos> not yet
<Kilos> he first has family time
<Langjan> Will he be in - do you know? Then I can fetch the lappie meanwhile
<Langjan> OK thats very good and important
<Kilos> he should
<magespawn> he is always here at some point
<Squirm> 'lo
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> looks like the big guns are getting it on with linux http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/08/ibm-linuxone-mainframe-ubuntu-partnership
<Kilos> just read about the prob in the list Langjan not same thing im thinking of doing
<Kilos> sorry
<magespawn> brbr
<magespawn> back
<Kilos> hi 
<inetpro> guten abend
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: ehlo
<Kilos> technology is gonna kill me
<Langjan> hi inetpro did you have a good family time?
<inetpro> did you see the parrot that got arrested over 'abusing' elderly lady in India?
<Kilos> xperia now decided im japoanese
<Kilos> ya hahah
<Langjan> I saw that, lmga
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> hi oom Langjan
<Langjan> all well inetpro ?
<inetpro> oom Kilos don't let the technology get to you
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> oom Langjan, all good thanks... just tired
<Langjan> Did you see the technology detox clinic?
<inetpro> I see I'm a wanted man again?
<Langjan> Always, thats the penalty for being a pro
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> when youre good you must expect to help more
<Langjan> I have activated tbird and deactivated the mail download settings 
<inetpro> ai!
<Langjan> what does ai in this contex mean? Did I do wrong?
<inetpro> Langjan: and did you attempt any of what I said?
<Langjan> You just said I must start tbird and not download any mail, I did that
 * inetpro is known to say ai for just about anything here
<Langjan> in default
<inetpro> 08/17 20:31:26 <inetpro> linda: ok, here's what I'm thinking
<inetpro> 08/17 20:31:26 <inetpro> can you please start thunderbird with the default profile and set up her mail account from scratch
<inetpro> 08/17 20:31:26 <inetpro> then once that is done we move the files in the Mail folder to the newly created profile
<Langjan> ok connecting linda
<inetpro> does it make saense what I said last night?
<inetpro> sense as well
<Langjan> by the way, she did have an address book 
<Langjan> absolutely
<Langjan> seanse and sense
<Langjan> but I have not tried to move any files
<inetpro> so let's look at what we have now compared to last night
<Langjan> well, we have a working thunderbird
<inetpro> find .thunderbird/ -ls | pastebinit -a Langjan
<inetpro> last night we had this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12110448/
<Langjan> ok just a sec
<linda_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12119721/
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> so we now have thunderbird/lboag1xl.default/Mail/pop3.vodamail.co.za
<inetpro> which was not there last night
<inetpro> Kilos: does he know the word 'cool' yet?
<Kilos> hahaha i dont know
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> he has young grandkids so must i suppose
<Kilos> oh and an idiot box
<Langjan> All I know is its cool when its hot
<Kilos-> nee man toppie
<Kilos-> cool is the modern word for good, fine, grand, exciting etc
<Langjan> and hot
<inetpro> so oom Langjan if you could now, while not having started Thunderbird, replace those files inside the new pop3.vodamail.co.za folder with the ones inside the old pop3.vodamail.co-4.za folder we should be in business
<inetpro> in other words
<inetpro> rm -rf .thunderbird/lboag1xl.default/Mail/pop3.vodamail.co.za/*
<inetpro> and then
<inetpro> cp -pr .thunderbird/linda/Mail/pop3.vodamail.co-4.za/* .thunderbird/lboag1xl.default/Mail/pop3.vodamail.co.za/
<inetpro> and then start Thunderbird
<inetpro> thunderbird -p
<inetpro> select the default profile start it in offline mode just for testing first
<Langjan> ok  - thunderbird is already in the launcher, must I quit it altogether?
<inetpro> have you copied yet?
<Langjan> before sterting  - no not yet
<inetpro> well, you need to make sure that it is not running
<Langjan> Its in the launcher (locked) but not running
<Langjan> locked to launcher
<inetpro> but hang on a sec
<inetpro> I see that a file like Inbox.msf is not empty
<inetpro> you sure you didn't download emails yet?
<inetpro> to make sure that thunderbird is not running do a ps listing
<inetpro> ps -ef | grep thunderbird
<Langjan> Not that I am aware of I just sent an email to myself to test if its working
<inetpro> and did it work?
<linda_> linda     2354  2331  0 20:29 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto thunderbird
<Langjan> yes
<inetpro> ok, seems if that is the only line then there's no other running thinderbird process
<Langjan> yes that was all
<inetpro> question is, whether you are happy to clear the pop3.vodamail.co.za folder
<inetpro> ?
<Langjan> What does that imply?
<inetpro> just means it will remove what you created when setting up the mailbox
<inetpro> if there's nothing in it it should recreate new files
<Langjan> So I will just have to set it up again?
<inetpro> worst case yes
<inetpro> but we want to put back the old stuff
<inetpro> teh configs are not in the Mail folder
<inetpro> the*
<Langjan> should not be a problem 
<inetpro> it's just mail
<Kilos-> lol
<inetpro> not femail
<Kilos-> lolol
<Langjan> Lmga, I dont think there can be anything of importance in there 
<inetpro> any other questions? :-)
<inetpro> should be clear as mud
<Langjan> Yes, what to do now...
<Langjan> ai
<Langjan> now I'm doing it
<inetpro> rm -rf .thunderbird/lboag1xl.default/Mail/pop3.vodamail.co.za/*
<inetpro> cp -pr .thunderbird/linda/Mail/pop3.vodamail.co-4.za/* .thunderbird/lboag1xl.default/Mail/pop3.vodamail.co.za/
<inetpro> those two commands will do it all for you
<inetpro> first one is to remove everything inside the newly created pop3.vodamail.co.za folder
<Langjan> now you have me exited - cool
<Kilos-> lol
<Langjan> axcited
<inetpro> simple stuff if you think about it
<Langjan> excited, cant even spell
<inetpro> simple stuff if it works as well :-)
<Langjan> like flying a Boeing blindfolded and untrained
<inetpro> but I see no reason why it won't
<Langjan> so now thunderbird -p?
<inetpro> yep
<Langjan> and default
<Langjan> profile
<inetpro> and offline
<inetpro> and start
<Langjan> offline?
<Langjan> must I disconnect the Internet line?
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> you are really worried?
<inetpro> offline should be fine
<Langjan> yes, no mistakes allowed
<inetpro> it will ask before going online
<Langjan> you mean the machine, not just thunderbird? 
<inetpro> thunderbird has the option to start in offline mode 
<Langjan> so I will see that when I run thunderbird -p?
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro thought he has done it 
<inetpro> already
<Langjan> sorry, no
<inetpro> just do it!
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> haqhaha
<Kilos-> this is fun
<Langjan> you are a wizard!
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos-> he is mrfixit
<Langjan> Even the shit is there
 * inetpro stands on the shoulders of all the other wizards
<Kilos-> lolol
<Langjan> scuse my lingo
<Kilos-> see oom jan i told you he is the thunderbird master
<inetpro> this is why I choose Thunderbird, it's easy to troubleshoot
<inetpro> and it just works on all platforms
<Langjan> there are two files that came along when I migrated het files from outlook to tbird that I cannot delete, they keep coming back
<inetpro> here or there small challenges but if you understand how it works you can fix it yourself
<Langjan> Frankly I did not believe it will happen, sorry!!!!
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> you dont know my pro
<inetpro> Langjan: what files?
<Langjan> now I do
<Langjan> well looks like they can be deleted in Ubuntu, I have just done that. If they come back again I will worry you once more, they are folders  
<Langjan> with funny long titles
<inetpro> Kilos: oh come on! There's many things I don't know... in fact I still learn new thing every day
<Kilos-> yes
<Langjan> its only those that think they know everything that no not learn anything
<Kilos-> but normally what you dont know you dont need anyway
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> Langjan: now you need to clean up all the mess
<Langjan> Hey inetpro  I must thank you very very much for your patience with me. Where are you located? 
<inetpro> heh, you're welcome
<Langjan> Where are you located?
<inetpro> as in the city?
<inetpro> Pretoria
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos-> near you Langjan 
<inetpro> oom Kilos has a good idea where I stay
<Langjan> ok, please let me have your contact number?
<Langjan> Which suburb?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> daar bo op die berg
<Langjan> watter een?
<inetpro> Langjan: what irc client are you using?
<Langjan> xchat
<inetpro> look for the private message with inetpro
<Langjan> Kilos-,  that cd thing has not come back
<Langjan> hope it stays away
<Kilos-> how did you get rid of it
<inetpro> oh oom Langjan, we still need to fix the addressbook as well
<Langjan> can we?
<Langjan> great!
<Langjan> weet nie Kilos- 
<Kilos-> lol
<Langjan> inetpro,  I thought its lost and was going to build a new one from received mails 
<inetpro> Langjan: if you look at the files you will see .thunderbird/linda/abook.mab and .thunderbird/lboag1xl.default/abook.mab
<inetpro> now what bothers me is that those two files are the exact same size
<inetpro> which basically tells me that there's no difference
<Langjan> where in the files?
<Langjan> you mean the backups?
<inetpro> Langjan: if you look at the files you will see .thunderbird/linda/abook.mab and .thunderbird/lboag1xl.default/abook.mab
<inetpro> remember, you can look at these files even with your file manager
<Langjan> I see them
<inetpro> just need to show hidden files
<Langjan> I seee the abook.mab but not the other 
<inetpro> kyk mooi
<Langjan> I'm in thebackup folder now...?
<Langjan> User
<inetpro> one is dated Aug 16 22:55 and the other Aug 16 22:09 
<Langjan> am I in the right place?
<inetpro> if you find an old one in the backups with a different size that will be the best
<inetpro> but what I was talking about is the two in the current .thunderbird profile folders
<Langjan> the abook I see is 1,4kB
<Langjan> in the backups
<inetpro> once again after closing Thunderbird, you can copy an old abook file to the current default profile's folder and effectively just replace with a backup
<inetpro> but as mentioned, it looks to me like they are exactly the same
<inetpro> remember I am looking at what you gave me at http://paste.ubuntu.com/12119721/
<Langjan> I dont see lboag1xl.default/abook.mab
<Langjan> only abook.mab
<inetpro> .thunderbird/lboag1xl.default/abook.mab
<inetpro> vs
<inetpro> .thunderbird/linda/abook.mab
<inetpro> default profile folder: lboag1xl.default
<inetpro> vs
<inetpro> profile folder we created from backup: linda
<Langjan> ok I see it
<inetpro> and then there is the original backup in the Desktop folder
<Kilos-> sjoe
<Langjan> also 1,4 kB
<inetpro> exactly
<inetpro> so if you want to, you can try copying it but I assume there's nothing in it
<Langjan> OK then I will just make a new one, no big deal there were only about 30 addresses
<inetpro> mooi!
<Langjan> the one in the original backup is 27,9kB
<inetpro> take note of the file prefs.js
<inetpro> remember, this was what messed us around
<magespawn> good night all
<Langjan> better if I just make a new one? 
<Kilos-> night magespawn 
<Kilos-> sleep tight
<Langjan> 'night magespawn 
<inetpro> either on Windows they decided not to use it any more or it just got messed up after you backed it up
<Langjan> I thought I had backed up an ldif file but when I tried to use it, it was empty
<inetpro> prefs.js is basically where all important settings are saved
<inetpro> not something you want to edit by hand unless you know what you do
<Langjan> so better leae well enough alone and create a new address book 
<Langjan> leave
<inetpro> that sounds like a good idea
<Langjan> die ou man het gaan slaap
<Langjan> ok will do, baie dankie nogmaals
<inetpro> hmm... Kilos- is seker nou op sy laptop in die bed?
<inetpro> oom Langjan you are most welcome
<Langjan> Ok inetpro  I will leave you now, am sure you have more important things to do. 
<inetpro> I'm very happy to see you helping others again
<Langjan> My privilege, Linda will only be 88 in October 
<Langjan> a grand lady
<inetpro> nice!
<Langjan> Lekker aand en slaap lekker
<inetpro> dankie en dieselfde daar oom
<Langjan> dankie inetpro 
<Langjan> moooi loop
<inetpro> skuus dat ek nie in die dag kan help nie
 * inetpro very glad to see another happy user
<Kilos-> well done inetpro 
<inetpro> oom Kilos-, all your fault
<Kilos-> ?
<Kilos-> how do you figure that
<inetpro> was you who introduced the man to this channel
<inetpro> and maybe even to Ubuntu :-)
<Kilos> sigh
<linda_> great 
<Kilos> hi linda
<linda_> no,  I stumbled upon Ubuntu by mistake
<Kilos> is it you 
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> haha, she been listening in here all this time? :-)
<linda_> ja man die ou tannie slaap
<Kilos> hahaha
<linda_> lmga
<Kilos> skelm ou man
<Kilos> die pro slim ne
<linda_> jy moet lig loop met die ou manne
<linda_> baie
<Kilos> ek bly julle het gewen
<linda_> ok guys I have some adress book work to do, go well and thks for your share alsdo Kilos 
<inetpro> now if only we could see more people stumble upon Ubuntu like this by mistake
<Kilos> as julle nou net wou kde gebruik dan was dit makliker vir hom ook
<linda_> leker aand en leker slaap julle wee
<inetpro> we could solve all the problems in this world of ours
<linda_> twee
<Kilos> when we hit 50 i retire
<Kilos> lekker slaap ooom
<linda_> I retired at 50
<linda_> on my 50th birthday
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> i was still looking after someones cow
<Kilos> cows
<linda_> lekker slaap jule ook, ek gaan nou adresse soek 
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> im gonna crash too guys
<inetpro> good night oom Kilos
<Kilos> nag boetie en dankie vir die hulp
<linda_> inetpro, is there any way to see Lindas email password in the backups?
<inetpro> hmm... that might be a bit of a tough one
<linda_> without messing anything up...
<linda_> well I suppose Vodacom must be able to provide the settings
<linda_> will get onto them
<linda_> er mail is sending but to receive it wants a password
<inetpro> see How can I restore passwords from a computer backup? https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/958936
<linda_> her
<inetpro> I think Thunderbird uses the same thing
<linda_> thks
<inetpro> or in principle the same thing
<linda_> Perhaps the easy way is to go to ther isp
<inetpro> yep, I would guess so as well
<linda_> ok thks go well
<superfly> inetpro: the nikola devs are AMAZING :-) I've been asking them a couple of questions in their IRC channel, and they are super-helpful and friendly
<kulelu88> superfly: my ipython notebook is successfully running :P
<superfly> kulelu88: excellent!
<superfly> good job
<kulelu88> superfly: what do you think of my possible open source project of trying to standardize docker containers?
<superfly> sounds like a good idea, but gaining traction will be a problem
<kulelu88> I think it will grow organically on its own, cause I will also attempt to abstract away some of the difficulties as well, like the issue of even writing your own dockerfiles
<superfly> have you googled to see if you can find anything else out there?
<kulelu88> good idea to check. let me do that
<kulelu88> doesn't seem like there's anything
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-19
<Kilos> hi barrydk and everyone else
<Kilos> inetpro  included of course
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<thatgraemeguy> g'day
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<inetpro> oh my, hello oom Kilos
<inetpro> and good mornings to everyone else as well
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dag boetie
<Squirm> <orning
<Squirm> Morning even
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<thatgraemeguy> http://lists.clug.org.za/pipermail/clug-work/2015-August/001359.html <-- I think this email got stuck in a time warp somewhere and just got released 15 years late
<Kilos> haha
<MaNI> wait what,t hey are upgrading to win2k? :P
<thatgraemeguy> yeah
<thatgraemeguy> and samba 3
<thatgraemeguy> which is nearly as old
<thatgraemeguy> this guy is clearly a time traveller
<Kilos> rlfl
<Kilos> rofl
<Squirm> thatgraemeguy: saw that too
<gremble> Good morning
<Kilos> hi gremble deegee 
<Padroni> hi
<superfly> hey Padroni
<thatgraemeguy> Hiiiiiiii
<thatgraemeguy> phew, awfully chatty in here today
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> hmm... ballie nap time methinks
<cyrilb> hi guys
<cyrilb> who's coming tonight for the Drupal meetup?
<superfly> cyrilb: SubOracle might
<superfly> cyrilb: I'm in Cape Town
<cyrilb> OK
<GnikLlort> omfg
<GnikLlort> someone set fire to a buss here
<cyrilb> I feel at home then
<cyrilb> it looks like Paris
<gremble> Busses are on fire in Paris?
<GnikLlort> lol
<gremble> Where is here, where the bus is on fire, GnikLlort?
<cyrilb> @gremble  some people express their angry feelings that way
<GnikLlort> George
<cyrilb> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=paris+bus+burning&hl=en&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAmoVChMI4vfruq-1xwIVhNIaCh1hRARb&biw=1329&bih=686
<gremble> I'm not sure whether it is appropriate. However, I should not comment, I have not tried it yet.
<gremble> I'm listening to the audiobook Metamorphosis of Kafka, it is quite good
<GnikLlort> ffs
<GnikLlort> Thy closed off half of the city
<GnikLlort> now night shift are going to be late
<gremble> George is tiny though. You can probably feel the fire over most parts of the city :P
<GnikLlort> tbh yea lmfao
<GnikLlort> but city is getting bigger
<GnikLlort> have to work a damn dubble
<Squirm> How is everyone?
<inetpro> good and you Squirm 
<inetpro> ? 
<inetpro> you been scarce lately 
<Squirm> Yeah, but am doing well
<Kilos> evening all and night all. sleep tight
 * Kilos tired kinda. you all be good
<kulelu88> superfly: how difficult is it to format a string to become an array of 5 or 6 items that are then stored in a numpy array? 
<superfly> kulelu88: are you going to be doing the conversion to an array?
<kulelu88> superfly: the issue is that some parts of the string need to be converted first. for eg. the first item is the datetime, which I am converting into a datetime object, then I need to split out the 5 other parts so that they are detected properly
<superfly> kulelu88: datetime.isoformat()
<superfly> and then the iso8601 (i think) module
<superfly> kulelu88: I'm not entirely sure what you're trying to do
<kulelu88> superfly: I have a log file, which I want to convert (each line) into a set of 6 objects in an array, then I will store each array of 6 objects into a giant array
<superfly> sounds simple enough, what's the problem?
<kulelu88> superfly: well it's not so simple due to the formatting of each line. would regex work best for identifying each piece of the string? 
<kulelu88> *each piece of the line/string ?
<superfly> kulelu88: http://image.slidesharecdn.com/regexpsecrets-130228042149-phpapp02/95/regexp-secrets-6-638.jpg?cb=1362026041
<superfly> having said that... I do use regex
<kulelu88> hahaha
<kulelu88> regex is shit, but i use it sometimes
<superfly> kulelu88: can you give me a copy of a couple of lines?
<kulelu88> sure. let me format it though, otherwise my boss may smash me
<kulelu88> superfly: https://pastee.org/xndce
<kulelu88> superfly: please don't be writing any code, this is a learning experience for me :P
<superfly> naw, I got stuck watching an indian movie...
<kulelu88> which one? haha
<superfly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVfScHifIi4
<superfly> that doesn't look too hard to parse
<superfly> I'd separate by space, then join the first two and parse using iso8601
<kulelu88> lmao, thats a tamil movie I think
<superfly> it's a spoof comedy
<superfly> just watched a bit of it, but I (obviously) can't follow
<kulelu88> no subtitles?
<superfly> couldn't find any
<superfly> reminds me of Kung Fu Hustle and Shaolin Soccer
<gremble> o/
<kulelu88> Kung Fu Hustle was legendary
<kulelu88> superfly: how would you handle the last part, as the message may contain spaces?
<kulelu88> gremble: \o
<gremble> consume the log bit by bit, and when you have the info divided by spaces, spit the rest out as a "rest" 
<superfly> kulelu88: something like that
<superfly> however, it's probably a bit easier to use regex ;-)
<gremble> One day I will be able to use regex :P
<kulelu88> I use regex to filter through DB output. I hate the \ format so I preferably use the . format
<gremble> Don't you filter db output with your SQL commands?
<superfly> ^(\d\d\d\d-\d\d-\d\d \d\d:\d\d:\d\d) (.*?)-(.*?) (.*?) (.*?): (.*)$
<kulelu88> gremble: not when you need to download DB dumps and scan them manually
<gremble> Ah
<superfly> I used \d multiple times because it's less than writing \d{2} - takes up 5 chars instead of 4
<kulelu88> the weird part about superflys regex is that I understand it :D
<kulelu88> :"""""""""""D
<gremble> Ya, that is not difficult
<gremble> Since regex is turing complete, I am quite sure you can get more complex versions of it
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> more complex regex #fml
<superfly> by the way guys, if you ever want a free SSL certificate, use https://www.startssl.com/
<superfly> you gotta jump through a couple of hoops to get there, but it's worth not paying truckloads of money for a stupid text file
<kulelu88> doesn't komodo sell them for $2 per year now?
<gremble> Bleh reminds me I have to update my bolg 
<kulelu88> bolg?
<kulelu88> :P
<superfly> kulelu88: do you really want an already compromised certificate?
<kulelu88> NSA compromised? superfly 
<gremble> Precompromised seems like it saves you the trouble of having it compromised yourself
<gremble> :P
<superfly> nope, Comodo had a security breach about 2 years ago, and didn't tell anyone about it
<superfly> it came out months later
<kulelu88> wouldn't they then be obliged to pay that $1 million dollar thing SSL certificates offer?
<superfly> The Dutch government had purchased all their certs from Comodo, and immediately revoked them all and bought new ones from somewhere else...
<kulelu88> security on the internet is so complicated 
<kulelu88> SSH, SSL, PGP and yet none of it is 100% secure
<gremble> theoretically, we try it to be sound, but unfortunately it is implemented by people that make mistakes. So most of the time it is not the protocol that is broken, but the implementation. Meaty bits are the squishy bits
<gremble> PEBKAC 
<kulelu88> I think once you understand cryptography in programming, you have reached a zenith of knowledge :P
<gremble> I'll let you know
<gremble> :P
<MaNI> meh, cryptography is more math than programming
<kulelu88> is the biggest weakness in SSH your passphrase? 
<MaNI> not at all
<DalekSec> Pasphrase?  People don't just use keys these days?
<kulelu88> perhaps...
<gremble> I have a key and a passphrase for the key
<kulelu88> if a key is stolen, having a passphrase helps, no?
<superfly> I think my PC just upgraded to Plasma 5...
<gremble> You think so?
<superfly> mmmm
<superfly> I did an update && upgrade, it borked
<superfly> and then I did a fix and I'm continuing another upgrade
<superfly> and I saw a whole lot of my packages being removed, and a whole lot more being installed which said "libkf5" or something -- kde frameworks 5
<superfly> gremble: I'm on Debian unstable
<superfly> the upgrade to systemd was similar
<gremble> I can't even remember my upgrade to systemd it was sort of "congrats, running systemd now. Remember to update your init scripts to units"
<kulelu88> I don't know what I'll do when LTS 14.04 ends
<gremble> Move to the next lts?
<kulelu88> im not going near systemd
<gremble> systemd is easy
<gremble> so I have no qualms
<kulelu88> and bloated
<gremble> You're running a full ubuntu distro
<gremble> I don't think the bloat is that much worse
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Unless you are running LFS on embedded, bloat is not really such a big deal
<gremble> The main concern is probably binary logging and thus the corruptability of the logs
<kulelu88> the lack of choice bugs me. 
<kulelu88> I dont want it, but its been forced on to everyone through a split vote of 5 people
<gremble> Just uninstall it and pin SysV or init or runrc, runit, upstart or whatever your heart desires?
<kulelu88> you can't without breaking it
<kulelu88> or so i've heard
<gremble> You can. Unless you want to use gnome
<gremble> gnome requires systemd
<kulelu88> gnome is from gnu right?
<gremble> Nope
<gremble> Gnome is from the gnome foundation
<DalekSec> kulelu88: Did you know that before systemd, ubuntu used upstart and you in fact couldn't use anything but upstart?
<kulelu88> but less on that flame war. have people been joining tuxlug?
<gremble> nope
<gremble> Just me and inetpro 
<gremble> haha
<kulelu88> DalekSec: not until now
<gremble> ubuntu also wanted to do mir
<gremble> and tell everyone with their X and wayland to f right off
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> The more I learn about Ubuntu, the more I dislike a lot of what they do. if they want to be Red Hat, they should go fullswing at it
<DalekSec> gremble: Wants to do Mir, still activly developed, perhaps targetting the phone more but nevertheless.  And it wasn't quite like that, no.
<gremble> I may be slightly hyperbolic :P
<kulelu88> mathematicians... pssshhtt
<gremble> Let's not go off on a tangent
<kulelu88> whoa DalekSec is an Ubuntu member :P
<DalekSec> As are plenty of others.
<gremble> I think the pertinent question is, is whether DalekKhan is
<gremble> Caan even
<kulelu88> dalek is an awesome name. 
<DalekSec> Not if I exterminated him.
<gremble> If you're true to canon, you did
<gremble> and I was sad
<superfly> The reality is, Canonical has a point with Mir. Wayland has been in development for twice as long as Mir, and they're not even halfway close to as complete.
<superfly> AND, Wayland is basically an integrated X server and client
<gremble> I thought I would have wayland by the next time I reinstall and I didn't. So I'm getting used to having X around for a while still :P
<superfly> gremble: I don't think you understand... do you remember XFree86 ?
<superfly> sjoe, look at the time, I need to go to bed
<gremble> I don't know. Chances are that it is before my time
<gremble> xD
<superfly> gremble: X.org was forked from XFree86 because XFree86 was not going anywhere, and some of the developers wanted development to move faster.
<gremble> Looong before my time then
<superfly> And everyone got excited because, "finally, we're going to have a less useless windowing system"
<superfly> yeah. we've been waiting.
<kulelu88> so Mir and Wayland are improvements on X?
<gremble> So is windowing such a difficult problem?
<superfly> then a pocket of X.org devs said, "this architecture sucks! let's make a better X"... and so we're still waiting for Wayland
<superfly> gremble: no. this is what's ridiculous.
<kulelu88> sounds like over-engineering then
<superfly> and why I'm actually really interested in Mir. Canonical might have cheesed people off, but I completely understand WHY.
<superfly> anyway, I must head to bed
<gremble> So. Let's make our own. We'll call it Xaymirland
<gremble> Cheers superfly 
<kulelu88> gremble: thats probably how most (marginal) software efforts start. "fuck these guys, let me roll my own"
<gremble> It is indeed
<gremble> Look at neovim :P
<DalekSec> There's security benefits to Mir/Wayland, I'd think Ubuntu/Canonical wants more control over it because of the phone, but the CLA isn't going to help.  There's benefits and drawbacks to Mir/Wayland.
<kulelu88> DalekSec: what is wrong with X itself? where is the architecture flawed?
<kulelu88> I know I can't use 2 different "views" on 2 connected screens, but that is an artificial X-issue that a manual fix can get around
<gremble> I am going to do the sleep thing now, before I stay up too late
<gremble> Cheers guys
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-20
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Kilos> oh and inetpro 
<pieter2627> morning all
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Squirm> Morning
<Squirm> thatgraemeguy: why did you go lowercase?
<barrydk> More 
<inetpro> good mornings
<barrydk> How you inetpro
<Kilos> dag se julle
<thatgraemeguy> Squirm: why did't you? ;-p
<barrydk> hi Kilos, thatgraemeguy
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo :)
<inetpro> barrydk: good and yourself?
<barrydk> Good inetpro
<Symmetria> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xft1/t31.0-8/11802611_10153602436300528_3010507034654948574_o.jpg <==== how to ride a bike
<Kilos> hi barrydk thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> hi gremble Xethron 
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<qwebirc18088> helo
<gremble> Weird. My join messages are still here, by the part messages left >.>
<superfly> inetpro: do you use any asset registry software? 
<inetpro> superfly: hmm... for our open source environment? Good question, unfortunately the answer is no
<inetpro> superfly: what are you looking at?
<superfly> inetpro: more for hardware. I'm looking for something that I can use to keep track of our hardware (and possibly software) 
<inetpro> have you looked at ansible?
<superfly> No, I'll take a look. 
<inetpro> ansible all -m setup
<inetpro> outputs a ton of info 
<inetpro> just can't say that I am using it effectively just yet
<inetpro> but that on it's own could be very useful to keep track of
<inetpro> must say it is very quick and easy to start using ansible
<inetpro> just ansible-playbook and other stuff gets much more complicated and I still need to spend much more time with it
 * inetpro likes the concept behind it
<magespawn> good evening
<gremble> whuzzup
<inetpro> sanibonani
<inetpro> Kilos: you ok? 
<gremble> How are you inetpro?
<gremble> Why would Kilos be not-okay?
<Kilos> ya kinda
<Kilos> bit worried about ops otherwise good
<gremble> ops?
<Kilos> and inetpro ill most likely miss our meet and the africa one
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> ya gremble gotta go for prostate and hernia ops
<inetpro> ai!
<gremble> :/ 
<gremble> That sucks
<inetpro> Kilos: when?
<Kilos> in our wonderful hospitals
<Kilos> going on monday early inetpro 
<Kilos> maybe they dont admit same time then its ok
<inetpro> they doing it all at once?
<Kilos> i dont know
<Kilos> here they first want to practise testing everything fo 2 weeks first
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> so who knows
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> gremble: I was asking because he's been very quiet here lately
<Kilos> if i go in ill be offline i think
<Kilos> i been resting lots sorry inetpro 
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos-> any ideas? my kde cannot copy paste files to android fones memory card
<Kilos-> is the something that needs installing?
<Kilos-> i can see all the files android saves there but cannot paste other files to it
<gremble> That is odd. Perhaps you don't have write permissions?
<gremble> gvfs-mtp and gvfs-libmtp is what you need. But if you can see the files, you probaly already have these libraries installed
<gremble> (I think they probably come by default these days)
<gremble> http://askubuntu.com/questions/87667 perhaps?
<gremble> Hey Langjan
<Langjan> hi gremble 
<Langjan> hi Kilos- 
<Kilos-> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self?
<Langjan> OK dankie maar het drooggemaak
<Kilos> wat nou
<Langjan> Long story
<Kilos> tell
<Kilos> by you or linda?
<Langjan> Lindas Vodamail has been lost 'cause she gave her simcard away
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> so now we decided to open a new account for her on my domain
<Kilos> thunderbird will still see what was there
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> she should have first mailed her contacts that she is changing
<Langjan> so I deleted her account, thinking I can just register a new one, but did not realise that if I delete the account all the mails are also lost!  
<Kilos> get the sim back for a day
<Langjan> so now can I go thro the same process that inetpro  did too get them back?
<Kilos> ehe
<Kilos> hehe too
<Langjan> We cant, its gone
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> you will need all those commands and modify them to see the new account i think
<Langjan> so now how can I transfer them to a new account?
<Kilos> lol carefully
<Kilos> im lost here sir you will need to call on pro again
<Langjan> well first I have to get them back, will a repeat of the last few steps of the other night do the trick or must I set the new account up first? 
<Kilos> maybe 
<Kilos> set new account first
<Kilos> then see if voda wont forward them all for you
<Langjan> ok let me do that
<Langjan> no I dont think that will work, they were kept for 14 days only on the server 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i leave mine there forever
<Kilos> sometimes spend hours deleting useless mals
<Langjan> good idea if you have the capacity available, voda gives 3 gig I think
<Kilos> oh
<Langjan> so if you let it get to big, "mailbox full"
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i have no idea how big gmails is but i have 5 g there already on one account
<Kilos> how is she going to notify all contacts
<Kilos> i man
<Kilos> ai! ook
<Langjan> by mail, only 40 contacts
<Kilos> oh as long as she has their addresses thats good
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> hi
<Kilos> oh Langjan you sure pro didnt get you back them up somewhere
<Langjan> i still have the backups
<Kilos> or were they al in that acount
<Kilos> then you might find them there
<Kilos> just tell TB where to find them i think
<Kilos> you could even reopen the voda account again
<Kilos> and dont delete it till you got everything forwarded youself to new addy
<Langjan> I think I must ask the pro what sequence I should follow now
<Langjan> perhaps I can register the new account and then import the mails to it instead
<Kilos> well when he guides you things work
<Langjan> have you seen him around?
<Kilos> but first make new account
<Langjan> ok will do
<Kilos> he was hear earlier
<Kilos> here
<Kilos> i need to sleep guys. have a successful evening and sleep tight
<Kilos> see you  tomorrow
<Langjan> sleep well kilos
<gremble> sleep well Kilos 
<Kilos> ty
<Langjan> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Langjan: hi
<inetpro> skuus oom, ek was besig met ander goed netnou
<inetpro> 1. set up new account in offline mode, 2. close Thunderbird 3. delete newly created files in 'profile/Mail/account' folder, 4. copy files from backup to 'profile/Mail/account' folder
<Langjan> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> and then 5. start Thunderbird again
<inetpro> so maklik soos dit
<Langjan> I have set the new account up but not offline mode, does that complicate matters?
<inetpro> well if you had mails that got downloaded they will be gone
<Langjan> no mails, no problem
<Langjan> many thks, will try that, hope I can get it to work
<inetpro> do it the Nike way and just do it! :-)
<Langjan> ok here goes
<Langjan> inetpro,  did I lose you on "and then 5" ? Do I create a folder no. 5? I pasted the files into the no 4 folder, did not work. 
<inetpro> ai!
<Langjan> sorry!
<inetpro> oom Langjan, that waas meant to be step 1, step 2, step 3, step 4 and then step 5
<inetpro> was*
<inetpro> surely by now you kmow exactly what folders we are talking about?
<inetpro> know*
<inetpro> do don't even have to do it on the cli
<inetpro> yikes, my typing is yuck when I try to type fast
<inetpro> you don't*
<Langjan> No, sorry, when you say profile I assume you mean the .thunderbird file, but which folder? I dont see a profile/mail/account 
<inetpro> obviously
<inetpro> the .thunderbird folder is the base folder for thunderbird profiles
<inetpro> inside that you will typically get the profile folder with a funny name, for example 12345.default
<Langjan> thks, that s about all I know
<inetpro> inside that you should find a Mail folder
<inetpro> inside that you will find an account folder
<Langjan> ok now on track
<inetpro> and then you will typically see the files Inbox, Inbox.msf, Trash, Trash.msf
<Langjan> which I have deleted... then pasted backups and loading, hope thats right
<inetpro> sounds right to me
<Langjan> then runb thunderbird -p and start on default profile offline mode?
<inetpro> well offline mode is just to gives you a chance to correct things without mixing what is online with what you restored from backup
<inetpro> basically just so you can see whether everything is ok before going online
 * inetpro likes to make sure and test one step at a time 
<inetpro> others don't like to do things the slow route
<Langjan> Praise the Lord for brilliance - its all there, many thanks inetpro , once again. I felt sick when I saw what I had done but was sure you would guide me out of trouble once more. 
<inetpro> nice job!
<Langjan> oh but the over-70's cannot do the shortcuts
<Langjan> baie dankie! ek voel oppiekoppie! cool!
<inetpro> mooi :-)
<Langjan> You must travel along Rachel de Beer often?
<inetpro> yep
<inetpro> every day
<Langjan> Seen the new JMC showroom corner of Burger?
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Langjan> Next to Rainbow Motors
 * inetpro maybe needs to go look tomorrow
<inetpro> you work there?
<Langjan> its in the second block after the first robot as you enter the commercial area from your side, on right-hand
<inetpro> I think I know where that is
<Langjan> Its my son-in-law's business
<inetpro> you have a new car standing ready for me? :-) 
<Langjan> FJ Labuschagne, pop in and say hello if you get a chance, great guy
<Langjan> wish I could, you deserve one...
<inetpro> haha... sorry, I shall take that back 
<Langjan> pronoounced efjay
<inetpro> when I have a spare moment I will go say hi
<Langjan> OK I will leave you to it, have a good evening
<Langjan> do that 
<inetpro> Langjan: you're most welcome
<Langjan> May the Lord bless you 
<Langjan> lekker slaap
<inetpro> thanks oom
<inetpro> goeie nagrus ook daar
<Langjan> baie dankie
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-21
<pieter2627> morning oom Kilos inetpro and all others
<Kilos> morning pieter2627 inetpro and others
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> and thatgraemeguy 
<superfly> hi!
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<barrydk> Morning
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> or is it afternoon already?
<gremble> Good morning
<gremble> Hey GnikLlort. Did George survive the busfire?
<GnikLlort> nope
<GnikLlort> thy are still at it
<gremble> Probably useful for when the power goes out. At least you have some place warm to meet up and perhaps cook food
<gremble> "Bye Ma! Going to the busfire!"
<gremble> Also, that will now be the name of the bar that I open when I am old
<gremble> Oh snap. kulelu88 comes out in daylight
<kulelu88> I'm awake since 3am gremble <3
<kulelu88> anybody using Pandas here?
<gremble> Have you jumped right into the data analysis boat?
<kulelu88> I'm working on a legit project and Pandas seems ideal for me.
<gremble> What are you struggling with? I've never used Pandas, but perhaps two heads would be better than one
<kulelu88> I've managed to get some data into the array-type object, now I am unsure of a few things
<kulelu88> the first thing is: how do I put all the data into Pandas dataframe once without doing it repeatedly ?
<gremble> It doesn't seem complicated. The examples just show you use a read function. I assume that their is one for the various kinds of expected input files. In this case they say >>> dataframe_1 = pd.read_csv(<file location>)
<gremble> and pd is >>> import pandas as pd
<kulelu88> lol, that's the easy part :P
<gremble> Yes
<gremble> How else would you put data into the dataframe?
<kulelu88> Pandas is more user-friendly than numpy
<kulelu88> gremble: Say I am putting 5 million lines into a dataframe, imagine doing that repeatedly in an ipython notebook
<gremble> But, you don't? 
<gremble> Also, write a loop if you want to iterate
<gremble> but that would also be slow
<kulelu88> that's what I'm trying to figure out now. Do once, use everywhere
<GnikLlort> found a botnet on a OVH box
<gremble> OVH?
<GnikLlort> yep
<GnikLlort> looks like 500+ perl bots
<GnikLlort> irc net
<gremble> I watched a show yesterday where they "reverse traced through the botnet to find the terminating ip"
<gremble> what is OVH?
<GnikLlort> the c&c server
<GnikLlort> .dns 192.99.247.95
<GnikLlort> .
<GnikLlort> IP: 192.99.247.95 | HOST:  | ISP: OVH Hosting | ORG: OVH Hosting | REGION: Montréal | COUNTRY: CA | LATITUDE: 45.507801055908 | LONGITUDE: -73.58039855957 | TOTAL QUERIES: 2 |
<gremble> Ah
<GnikLlort> lmfao
<GnikLlort> found the bot script
<GnikLlort> http://pastebin.com/3KuHRpcY
<kulelu88> Perl looks like JavaScript
<kulelu88> what an ugly language
<GnikLlort> ikr
<gremble> Fuck @lantic. gawd. They're literally the worst people ever. My grandmother has erratic mouse movements, so the tech support guy just tells her that she has a virus. 
<gremble> -_-
<GnikLlort> LOL
<kulelu88> GnikLlort: intro yourself. we've never seen you here before
<gremble> He's the burning bus guy
<GnikLlort> Im GnikLlort aka Chris from George, western cape
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> kulelu88  you the one that was missing when he joined us
<GnikLlort> lol @ gremble 
<Kilos> hi guys
<GnikLlort> sup Kilos 
<gremble> Burning busses, breaking hearts and taking names
<kulelu88> burning bus like burning man?
<Kilos> same old , just another day
<Kilos> but all good and there
<kulelu88> whos good with ssh here? I need to access a specific repo via SSH but I can't seem to reach it when I SSH (I just get a list of repos I can modify and then the connection closes
<kulelu88> *)
<mazal> Lo everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal barrydk 
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self?
<mazal> ok dankie , raasie baie nie
<mazal> Kom stappie vir stappie nader om als terug te he op ps3
<Kilos> mooi
<mazal> ( om main pc terug te kry Ubuntu toe )
<Kilos> hoog tyd
<mazal> Maar ek het nie antwoord vir al my RTS games nie :(
<mazal> Kom net op Win nie op console nie
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Die res is daar nie veel oor wat ek moet vir PS3 kry nie
<mazal> Dan gaan main kas terug ubu toe
<mazal> Sal help as barry my PS4 goedkeur :P
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> gremble: I saw some babes in tight leggings yesterday at Fields
<mazal> Bye for now everyone , have a nice afternoon
<gremble> I didn't know you Hatfield kulelu88 
<gremble> But yes. The sun has come out
<gremble> :P
<superfly> gremble: I managed to salvage my computer
<superfly> it was probably my own fault
<superfly> it got stuck halfway between KDE 4 and Plasma 5
<gremble> Hey superfly. Oh my
<gremble> I had that happen to me when I ran Debian still. But that was that whole network manager dependency mess where it pulled in the entirety of gnome
<gremble> How'd you salvage it?
<gremble> superfly: ^^
<superfly> I installed SDDM, which is KDE's new display manager
<gremble> Ah
<superfly> and then I looked at what packages I probably still needed
<superfly> specifically plasma-desktop
<gremble> Is plasma 5 nice at least?
<superfly> very
<gremble> That's good
<gremble> I have to write an article on the purpose of national political organisations on campus but all I can think about is computational complexity and the busy beaver problem :(
<Cryterion> hmm, they want to sensor us now, https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/05/africas-worst-new-internet-censorship-law-could-be-coming-south-africa
<gremble> Yup
<gremble> That is a ridiculous law
<gremble> And people should be made aware of it and the implications thereof
<MaNI> the acronym clash is ironic
<inetpro> Cryterion: http://www.r2k.org.za/2015/08/20/fpb-must-publish-public-responses/
<Cryterion> will read inetpro tks
<kulelu88> sensor or censor? 
<gremble> censor :P
<gremble> Sensor is something that senses things
<kulelu88> gremble: I'm an old man now, the babes look like kids next to me :D
<gremble> They are kids
<gremble> haha
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> </3
<gremble> You work in Hatfield though?
<kulelu88> nope, I had some work there though
<kulelu88> next time I come, I'll ping you for Burger King
<gremble> Sounds good. We'll go get a beer at AK
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> ehh I don't drink :D
<kulelu88> but I won't stop you *trollface*
<gremble> Haha. I don't burger king :P So it'll be fun
<kulelu88> vegetarian?
<kulelu88> You don't drink at Oom Gerts? 
<gremble> No. I find it icky. Like most fast food.
<gremble> Some time I get a beer there with friends
<gremble> Once in a while
<kulelu88> yeah it does feel like a dirty place
<gremble> Haha Oom Gert? Yes :P
<kulelu88> Oom Gerts famous flat urine-like beer looooool
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> That is all beer
<kulelu88> arrange a linux install day. I'll try to get Mark Clarke and co. from JLUG to send troopers over
<kulelu88> hows this questions answer: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7463233/matching-2-regular-expressions-in-python . powerful shit
<kulelu88> superfly: Perhaps you can provide some guidance on this: https://pastee.org/b8b55
<gremble> That sounds like an excellent idea
<gremble> welcome back GnikLlort 
<GnikLlort> ty
<gremble> What do you GnikLlort? Infosec? Or is that just a hobby?
<GnikLlort> gremble, ?
<GnikLlort> ill be back later, night shift is here
<gremble> mmkay. See you later
<kulelu88> sysadmin @ gremble 
<gremble> You or him, kulelu88?
<kulelu88> him
<gremble> Oh alright
<gremble> Hmm it is weird. I can see the part messages of some people, but not others
<kulelu88> Python just did a PHP on me
<gremble> That sounds truly offensive
<thatgraemeguy> I'm not sure that's possible
<gremble> You know what they say, kulelu88 is a magician
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> oh I know why
<kulelu88> instead of 2 spaces, the line had 3 spaces, so the match actually gave me the required number of columns I need
<gremble> TYL to sanitise input
<gremble> P
<gremble> :p
<kulelu88> gremble: in the second regex, it should match less items, but because of the 3 spaces (instead of 2), it is giving me 6 items, with 1 being blank. ftw!
<gremble> :p Shouldn't you be going home and stop worrying about this mess?
<gremble> The work weeks done, isn't it
<kulelu88> gremble: this is my big side-project
<gremble> Ah alright
<kulelu88> plus this shit is fun :D
<gremble> It is
<gremble> I still haven't written a word on my article. Been playing with Haskell
<kulelu88> nobody really reads Perdeby anyway :P
<gremble> They do, but just to criticise us I think
<gremble> "What does Perdeby even mean?!
<gremble> etc
<kulelu88> the name should have changed long ago. something like Tuks News would be nicer
<gremble> Nah. The name is fine
<kulelu88> Perdeby sounds like a horse-related thing
<gremble> It's a paper wasp
<gremble> hahahaha
<kulelu88> Does that weird "pssssttt" still happen? I swear the person who writes it thinks they're gossip girl
<gremble> There is no one person that writes it
<gremble> Every week someone else gets to write it. Usually one of the res people
<gremble> Same with the top 10 (although I don't think we've had that in a while)
<kulelu88> do you get paid? gremble 
<gremble> Nope. It is a volunteer position
<GnikLlort> back home
<gremble> Welcome back GnikLlort 
<kulelu88> TUT has the better radio station. shitty presenters, but better music
<GnikLlort> ty
<gremble> Never listened to TUT's station
<kulelu88> Well each obviously caters to the target-market, which is clearly defined by race
<kulelu88> like everything else in tah rainbow nation
<gremble> :p
<kulelu88> Tuks probably still doesn't play EDM though
<gremble> Never will
<kulelu88> is that reserved for Wits Radio?
<gremble> I like the rock though
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> kulelu88_afk: you can just say, "if not match:"
<squish102> anyone know a good place to get ebooks?
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-22
<kulelu88_afk> squish102: amazon.com ?
<Kilos> guten morgen
<kulelu88> superfly: I am moving along, albeit a bit too slowly
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<inetpro> good evening 
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<inetpro> oops, still mornings? 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> or maybe it's mornings again? 
<inetpro> where did the time go... it's almost Christmas again 
<magespawn> almost just around the corner
<kulelu88> I sometimes confuse magespawn and inetpro 
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> eish!
 * inetpro wonders who is this seananmcguire dude
<magespawn> kulelu88: i am honoured
<inetpro> ai! And the grump... gremble is not even here to explain
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> Good morning
<magespawn> hi gremble 
<GnikLlort> morning everyone
<gremble> how are you magespawn?
<magespawn> good and you gremble?
<magespawn> hi GnikLlort 
<gremble> Good morning GnikLlort 
<gremble> I am well thank you. just slightly lazy
<gremble> imgur.com/a/oJAhR That is a pretty KDE setu[
<gremble> setup even
<magespawn> nice, i have always preferred dark setups
<gremble> Same
 * magespawn goes to look for some nice debian themes
<gremble> Numix is nice
<gremble> I use solarized
<kulelu88> I was here earlier than gremble today, it may snow!
<gremble> I was up until 3 trying to write an article (of which I've written and erased two sentences many times) :P
<kulelu88> I've been awake since 3!
<gremble> Why?
<kulelu88> working on my project 
<kulelu88> I've made decent progress
<gremble> What is this elusive project abuot?
<kulelu88> A data science project. 
<gremble> AH
<kulelu88> I also learnt about something called "trap" music
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Angry rap about inner city gangsters 
<gremble> Good choice
<kulelu88> not quite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2LOJymXv-k
<gremble> That is what trap is referred too as a genre
<gremble> This is not trap
<gremble> Trap has very specificl lyrical content :P
<gremble> This is good though
<gremble> Do you know Haezer kulelu88 ?
<gremble> https://youtube.com/watch?v=e-NJjN2UWvs kulelu88 
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> what did i miss/
<magespawn> ?
<gremble> Nothing much.
<kulelu88> never heard of it
<gremble> Think you may like his music
<gremble> Just have a listen
<gremble> :P
<magespawn> home time, chat later all
<magespawn> good evening
<superfly> hi magespawn
<gremble> hey magespawn 
<gremble> hey superfly 
<Kilos>  hi magespawn superfly gremble 
<superfly> hi gremble, Kilos
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<stickyboy> systemd-nspawn is awesome
<stickyboy> And so is BTRFS.
<gremble> Won't is it reiserfs or btrfs that makes you kill your wife?
<gremble> I cannot recall
<gremble> Ah it is Reiserfs
<Kilos> lolol
<stickyboy> Copy on Write!
<gremble> welcome back kulelu88 
<kulelu88> thanks gremble 
<spinza> if i upgrade from 14.04 to a more recent ubuntu what do I lose? i mean do all my apps stay in place?
<gremble> That would be very difficult I think. You can easily have your /home folder persist between installs, but other programs and settings, I think not
<squish102> spinza: if i understand your question, i have done multiple upgrades over years of ubuntu and never had to reinstall anything
<spinza> squish102: yeah i mean the apps and their settings staying in place
<superfly> spinza: yeah, I haven't lost anything when upgrading
<squish102> di 6 month upgrades for about 5 years and don't think i broke anything or lost anything
<kulelu88> the #pydata channel is so sad
<inetpro> gremble: I see yo helped seananmcguire?
<inetpro> you
<inetpro> she used your script to tweet from her book?
<kulelu88> who is this seananmcguire?
<inetpro> kulelu88: I noticed his many retweets this morning
<kulelu88> link?
<inetpro> think it was @stroebelJ on twitter
<inetpro> so many retweets I almost unsubscribed :-)
<inetpro> or rather unfollowed
<magespawn> ai! vodacom, i am getting ping times from as low as 63.5 ms all the way up tp 25000.00ms
<inetpro> magespawn: as long as you have more of them closer to 63 you should be ok
<magespawn> inetpro unfortunately it is moving the other way, with the occasional time out, thrown in for good measure
<inetpro> magespawn: on a router or on mobile?
<inetpro> can you set the network mode?
<magespawn> i might disappear for a little bit at this rate
<magespawn> through my tablets hotspot
<inetpro> sometimes better to set to a slower mode to improve stability
<magespawn> as in 2G etc?
<magespawn> hmm will give it a try
<inetpro> LTE/WCDMA/GSM
<gremble> My script?
<gremble> I have a script?
<gremble> I just retweeted the story of the lizard in the mans leg :D
<GnikLlort> wtf
<gremble> Can you get internet through GSM? :o
<gremble> I thought the lowest for internet is gprs
<gremble> Ah no. GSM is a standard also called 2G
<gremble> TIL
<inetpro> gremble: I just thought maybe you had something to do with it since your efforts with the gutenberg books projects
<inetpro> project*
<gremble> Haven't gotten around to writing that piece of code yet
<gremble> :<
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<inetpro> Kilos: time for some coffee
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> inetpro  ty
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> Mozilla wants to modernize Firefox's extension and add-on systems, but those are the last things many programmers want.
<gremble> What do programmers want?
<inetpro> this spells the end of Firefox
<Kilos> hehe move to opera
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<MaNI> at a guess - they probably want to stop having to rewrite their add-ons everytime firefox do a new release (which is every second day these days)
<inetpro> gremble: http://www.zdnet.com/article/mozilla-changes-firefox-apis-developers-unhappy/
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<inetpro> Firefox has had so many addons based on XUL for such a long time
<inetpro> but I guess there comes a time when change has to happen again
<inetpro> will be interesting to see progress on this one
<kulelu88> inetpro: I think I now understand why building chrome plugins is easier, and its mostly because of Mozillas poor-decision planning
<inetpro> yep other browsers have definitely picked up the pace and it will be tough for Mozilla to catch up again
<inetpro> my only hope is that developers keep having platform independance high on the agenda
<kulelu88> a browser-independent API? that would be brilliant and improbable
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> platform independance != browser independance 
<kulelu88> the engines they use for the browsers are different firstly
<inetpro> not sure what you mean with browser independant
<inetpro> or was that from the article?
<kulelu88> building a plugin for FF and Chrome is similar to needing to build an app for iphone and android
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-23
<stickyboy> Anyone hate reading hacker news on the phone?
<stickyboy> https://cheeaun.github.io/hackerweb/
<kulelu88> Does anybody do ipython work here?
<gremble> Good morning
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<gremble> Oh look, it's Kilos :P
<gremble> How are you?
<Kilos> hi Cryterion_ gremble inetpro and whoever i missed
<Kilos> im ok ty just been a busy day and stressing a bit about hospital tomorrow morning
<Kilos> how are you gremble 
<gremble> I am well thanks and yourself?
<Kilos> well so far alive
<Kilos> they say doctors bury their mistakes
<Kilos> so lets hope im not a mistake hehe
<gremble> Last time I went for an op, I wrote on my arms which one is the correct one
<gremble> They found it very amusing
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> lolol
<Kilos> how do you write that on your prostate
<Kilos> cut here and mind there
<Kilos> hehe
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> Mark the important bits with "Do not cut"
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> lolol
<Kilos> or handle with care
<gremble> So. Apparently interstellar is a weird timetravel movie
<gremble> Not so much as a space movie
<inetpro> Kilos: heh, good evening sir
<inetpro> and hi to all others
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: when are you going in?
<Kilos> sorry for being so scarce today
<inetpro> sorry doesn't help
<Kilos> going at 6 am tomorrow , but who knows if theyll book me in same time or send me home with pills sigh
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> buying me a farm will help
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> you guys keep well and dont forgewt the meeting
<Kilos> forget
<inetpro> I'm sure you'll be just fine oom
<inetpro> hopefully all done and dusted quick, quick
<Kilos> yeah i think so its just the timing that sucks
<Kilos> they dont rush normally. different tests and scans day by day so who knows
<Kilos> im going to take a chance and take the lappy with , just hope there isnt someone that needs it more than me
<Kilos> maybe chain it to my wrist
<inetpro> better make sure you have a plan to lock it up when you're in for the op
<Kilos> yeah ill ask the matron or something
<inetpro> teach them about Ubuntu while you're there :-)
<Kilos> oh i will
<Kilos> been wanting to spread ubuntu physically since i started
<inetpro> haha
<kulelu88> gremble: interstellar was confusing but very nice
<Cryterion_> Hi
<Cryterion_> hmm
<gremble> kulelu88: Someone also said that it was confusing, but I'm not sure which bits are. Granted, it suffers from the usual timetravellers paradox, ie. "How did they get here in the beginning if they only get there at the end" but that is a flaw that is unanswerable
<gremble> hence paradox
<Cryterion> Yeah watched it a few weeks ago, tricky following the movie, would have yo watch it again sometime to fill the gaps again, leaves your mind open
<kulelu88> time travel is about as murky as time itself
<kulelu88> in the simple world, we tend to focus on race-based articles and political parties pandering to the people
<gremble> Your last message seems quite out of context from the rest xD
<kulelu88> gremble: I was dragging us back to reality, from the theoretical mind-boggles :P
<Kilos> gremble  do you know if there is wifi in kalafong? one i could use i mean
<Kilos> all i find with google is that there is in pediatrics i think so docs can get quick infor on kids
<kulelu88> there should be tshwane-fi in atteridgeville
<Kilos> thats close hey?
<kulelu88> and I would probably choose death over going to Kalafong hospital
<kulelu88> the tshwane wifi is all over tshwane
<Kilos> i dont have a choice
<kulelu88> rather, all over the poorer areas. nice project they attempted
<Kilos> is tswane fi free wifi or how does one get it going
<kulelu88> porn consumption must have gone up
<kulelu88> search for wifi and connect. thats it I think
<Kilos> oh lets hope then
<Kilos> dont like to miss monthly meets
<gremble> I've never been to kalafong
<gremble> But there might be
<Kilos> meeting here on wednesday night
<kulelu88> Kilos: if the meet can't function without you, it means the bus factor is critically low at 1
<gremble> I cannot connect to the university's academic article databases
<Kilos> nono it must go on
<gremble> How lame
<Kilos> the show must go on always
<Kilos> and pro is always here except when he isnt hehe
<kulelu88> I've heard nightmare stories about Kalafong
<Kilos> i have read some of them after googling it too
<kulelu88> why not go to Pretoria Academy?
<Kilos> kalafong closer for sister to travel
<Kilos> and less traffic
<Kilos> dont wanna add more burden on her than i must
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. and hopefully ill see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-22
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro and all other geeks
<superfly> morning oom Kilos
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, kulelu88 on freenode told me "tell superfly Don't worry, I'll be around to catch you most days :D" 10 hours, 15 minutes and 39 seconds ago
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hows my fly
<superfly> tired, stressed and anxious
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> me there too
<Kilos> min sleep
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos superfly
<Kilos> hi there paddatrapper 
<theblazehen94> morning all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen94 
<theblazehen94> Oh
<Kilos> why 94 now
<theblazehen> Unexpected reboot of home server
<theblazehen> I learnt yesterday my UPS lasts 2 min 40 seconds with all my stuff powered up
<Kilos> eish thats like my lappies battery
<pavlushka> lol , hello theblazehen , a very good morning, :)
<theblazehen> hey pavlushka
<theblazehen> Kilos heh. It says it can power a normal PC for 10 min
<Kilos> sjoe, you need a bigger one
<Kilos> i go do chores
<theblazehen> https://linx.home.theblazehen.com/bsrvwv4a.jpg <- old, https://linx.home.theblazehen.com/f81k5qfb.jpg <- new, little less shit :)
<theblazehen> https://linx.home.theblazehen.com/19rfvxpa.jpg new, rotated correctly
<theblazehen> https://grafana.home.theblazehen.com/dashboard/db/home :)
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos, paddatrapper, superfly, theblazehen, thatgraemeguy, inetpro and others
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<andrewlsd> \o
<theblazehen> hey thatgraemeguy, andrewlsd
<superfly> o/
<ra1v3n> morning
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<Kilos> btw
<Kilos> i installed webcam and cheese on desktop and it works
<Kilos> i see v4l is then installed
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> hi ra1v3n 
<magespawn> Thabks for the rotated picture, i was not sure which way was up ther for a bit
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "tell magespawn are you in joburg yet? I will need a place to crash for a week in November/December" 14 hours, 28 minutes and 37 seconds ago
<thatgraemeguy> mornin' superfly
<magespawn> theblazehen: is that graph live?
<theblazehen> magespawn yeah
<superfly> sup thatgraemeguy
<thatgraemeguy> I don't think my American accent comes through strong enough on IRC.....
<superfly> thatgraemeguy: nope, sorry
<thatgraemeguy> congrats & good luck Mr. U.S.A. :-)
<theblazehen> magespawn grafana + influxdb + collectd
<magespawn> superfly: yes i am, should be busy moving the family up sometime December/January, but i am sure we can make a plan of some sort
<superfly> magespawn: no worries, I've got other people I can crash with
<superfly> thatgraemeguy: uh, thanks.
<Kilos> eish, boet been in hospital for a week with pneumonia but not responding to any meds, so we going through to jozi tomorrow
<superfly> :-(
<paddatrapper> Hey andrewlsd
<magespawn> superfly i have no idea what my time frame is, but keep in touch
<magespawn> Kilos: sorry to hear that, why JHB? different hospital?
<Kilos> he lives there
<andrewlsd> Kilos: thought you meant "eish, boet. I have been in hospital"
<andrewlsd> as opposed to "eish, my boet is in hospital"
<andrewlsd> (neither is nice, though)
<Kilos> oh sorry
<Kilos> no my brother is there
 * nlsthzn plays around with irssi... all very strange :p
<Kilos> haha hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> that was hard work
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos ... these cli based apps can be addictive but also difficult
<Kilos> yeah
<superfly> nlsthzn: I stick to Quassel :-)
<nlsthzn> people that use KDE goes to stay with Donald Trump... or so I hear
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> haha
 * nlsthzn reboots to see if mouse cursor now changing >.<
 * nlsthzn doesn't know how to quit irssi :p
<nlsthzn> >.<
<magespawn> "/exit" without the qoutes
<magespawn> Maaz tell nlsthzn "/exit" without the quotes
<Maaz> magespawn: Righto, I'll tell nlsthzn on freenode
<nlsthzn> figures it out
<nlsthzn> quit also worked
<nlsthzn> grrr
<jerit> vodacom won't give me the iphone 6 like I want
<jerit> because paying customers don't get to have what they want
<nlsthzn> superfly: unabridged marriage cert... first time i hear of it
<superfly> nlsthzn: same here
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> normally unabridged birth cert
<ra1v3n>  
<nlsthzn> yup know about that one
<nlsthzn> has cost me dearly over here
<superfly> Meh, we're dealing with that one right now. Thankfully the US consulate is being nice to us, and we can use an official letter from the hospital instead.
<nlsthzn> glad to hear :)
<nlsthzn> best way to get confused, use an unknown base distro, add an unknown windows manager (without DE) and use unknown appliations ;p
<jerit> how do I charge Old Mutual with harassment?
<nlsthzn> carefully
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> https://flic.kr/p/LimaYp
 * nlsthzn goes to see if he can fix the theming 
<jerit> this is so weird... vodacom won't approve my contract application for iPhone 6 on uChoose Flexi 200 plan for 499/month but they just offered me an iPhone 5S on uChoose Flexi 110 for 199/month
<theblazehen> nlsthzn heh. I saw the screenshot preview in IRC client, was like, how the hell did someone find my old screenshots that I posted on /r/unixporn?
<magespawn> nlsthzn: can al use "/close window" closes the window you are currently in
<magespawn> s/al/also
<calhax> afternoon all
<nlsthzn> theblazehen: :)
<nlsthzn> magespawn: thanks, had a look online for some commands :p
<theblazehen> $EDITOR: /usr/bin/nano
<theblazehen> nlsthzn I am dissapoint
<superfly> ^^ what he said
<jerit> someone order me a pizza... wanted to make a sandwich now but bread is mouldy
<nlsthzn> hey, either its nano or things like sudo gedit :p
<theblazehen> nlsthzn Have you tried running gedit over ssh with X forwarding? To a host in the UK it takes around 10 min to load an xterm :(
<nlsthzn> I actually was using my home pc as a prozy and running full desktop over ssh :p
<nlsthzn> from home to work, 
<nlsthzn> same country over broadband which helps
<theblazehen> nlsthzn yeah, I had like 250 ms RTT
<nlsthzn> later found out about just using the ssh connection as proxy, no need for the excess bandwith for a graphical display >.<
 * theblazehen runs most things in lxd containers on home pc from work as well
<nlsthzn> but the work promptly blocked everythign :p
<theblazehen> Pretty much everything except firefox, termite, and rambox for chat services (like irc)
<theblazehen> nlsthzn blocked icmp? Dns?
<nlsthzn> dunno what they did but their are constantly updating the firewall software
<nlsthzn> clear
<theblazehen> http://code.kryo.se/iodine/ http://code.gerade.org/hans/
 * nlsthzn won't push his luck... need the work :)
<theblazehen> heh
<nlsthzn> transmission-cli for the torrents (rtorrent and magnet links don't seem to be friends)
 * theblazehen uses aria2
<theblazehen> basically wget but with more support for stuff (torrent / magnet links, http, ftp, metalink, sftp)
<nlsthzn> wget is already so cool :p
<calhax> anyone home?
 * nlsthzn is home
<Kilos> hi calhax nlsthzn 
 * Kilos been packing
<calhax> how are you kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty lad and you
<calhax> good thanks, I see KDEnlive got a awesome new update
<Kilos> hi Guest4994 
<Kilos> oh pavel
<calhax> this is probably the first time ub ubuntu is working on my system 100%
<Kilos> be happy
<calhax> very!
<calhax> I had to upgrade the wifi deriver it kept cutting out every 30 minutes, now its good
<Kilos> i had that with 3g
<calhax> also 16.04 not has support for hybrid graphics cards out of the box :D
<calhax> Kilos: 3G driver?\
<Kilos> battled for months then went to lappy 
<Kilos> i didnt look for drivers
<calhax> LOL
<Kilos> but now i did a clean install of 14.04 on desktop again and its working fine
<Kilos> weird
<calhax> I have to say the linux xommunity is stronger now than ever before, thanks windows 8 :)... and 10
<calhax> xommunity ... aish
<Kilos> modem manager is supposed to sort that without me hunting for extra drivers
<calhax> yeah 3g usually works out of the box...
<Kilos> it worked but kept timing out
<calhax>  and after driver update?
<Kilos> i just do apt update and apt upgrade normally and when something is sick i use synaptic to reinstall everything that shows when i type in the trouble app name
<Kilos> but today had to purge skype and delete its conf files and then reinstall because it couldnt connect
<calhax> haha, apt-get install -f
<calhax> did it work?
<Kilos> yes all good now
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night 
<magespawn> good night all
<nlsthzn> clear
<nlsthzn> still finding irssi a bit cluttered (perhaps I should disable log on and partking messages)?
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-23
<dlPhreak> Maaz: tell nlsthzn To clean up irssi a bit more, you might need a few scripts. One in particular that you will find on the irssi scripts list called nm.pl keeps nicknames aligned.
<Maaz> dlPhreak: Okay, I'll tell nlsthzn on freenode
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone
<theblazehen72> Hi all
<dlPhreak> Morning paddatrapper and theblazehen 
<dlPhreak> 72..
<theblazehen> No 72 any more
 * theblazehen needs to work on a HA solution for irc client
<paddatrapper> Hey dlPhreak, theblazehen
<theblazehen> hi paddatrapper
<Kilos> morning paddatrapper theblazehen dlPhreak inetpro and everyone else
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Langjan> Hi Kilos jy't vandag laat geslaap ne, lekker koud!
<Kilos> hi Langjan ja
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit daar
<Langjan> Goed dankie, ook in die koue by my dogter in Centurion, oppad na VTM. En met jou?
<Kilos> ek is ok dankie , julle moet mooi ry
<Kilos> waar is VTM
<Langjan> Dankie. Hoeveel dae nog?
<Langjan> Kyk jou e-pos
<Kilos> sal so maak
<Kilos> 7 dae
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> Lekker, sien seker baie uit
<Langjan> hoe voel jy gesondhidsgewys?
<Kilos> gister was sleg, prostaat eine weer en bors pein
<Langjan> ai
<Kilos> maar vandag is als normaal weer lyk my
<Kilos> en daai mooti van jou brand my tong nog steeds
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> sterkte vir jou, hoop jy voel beter
<Kilos> dankie oom
<Langjan> Hou die druppels vir wanneer jy verkoue of infeksie kry, dan looi jy hom vnnig en elke 2 uur
<Langjan> Voortrekkermonument
<Langjan> Boek oor my groot-tante Nonnie de la Rey
<Kilos> dankie
<Langjan> As jy jou tas wil "wrap" - dit kos baie by lughawe maar as jy 'n rol "cling wrap" koop en dit self doen spaar jy baie en het jy nog oor vir volgende keer
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> danki vir daai info
<Langjan> My plesier, en maak seker van Oz se doeaneregulasies, hulle is neuroties 
<Kilos> lol ja ek hoor so, sal net klere vat
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<calhax> Morning
<Kilos> hi calhax 
<paddatrapper> hey Kilos 
<calhax> how are you today Kilos 
<dlPhreak> I want to switch to zsh, is anyone using it?
<Kilos> im ok ty calhax and you?
<theblazehen> dlPhreak Yeah, I am
<theblazehen> dlPhreak https://asciinema.home.theblazehen.com/a/b4zmuh0tiq9gbnjrymxedj5su
<dlPhreak> theblazehen: Is it an easy switch from bash or are there stuff I will need to get used to?
<theblazehen> dlPhreak the base config is a little bare. How much customization do you want? Enough to want to use plugins etc, or just a simple config?
<theblazehen> dlPhreak https://github.com/elves/elvish might want to check here too. Some differences though
<dlPhreak> theblazehen: your setup looks pretty epic.
<theblazehen> dlPhreak ty :)
<dlPhreak> I just want to get the feel of another shell. I have tried csh a while back but never got into it.
<theblazehen> dlPhreak if you want a little different, but still not too far off, I suggest elvish, xonsh, and xiki
<theblazehen> In that order
<theblazehen> xiki is rather different
<dlPhreak> theblazehen: are those plugins?
<theblazehen> dlPhreak which? Those that I mentioned in chat or in video? Ones in chat are different shells
<dlPhreak> theblazehen: in chat
<theblazehen> Yeah, fully alternative shells. I like elvish, but it doesn't do color in prompt nor multi line prompts. Xonsh had some issues that I would have liked, and xiki is too different for me
<theblazehen> I think for most elvish is great, just re map the ^L for location to something else, so that you can still clear the diplay
<dlPhreak> Oh cool. I'll give them a try. I don't really want anything too fancy.
<theblazehen> In that case elvish is great
<theblazehen> One thing that might be slight issue is the color of rprompt background
<theblazehen> In edit/style.go you can change the color
<theblazehen> Uses the terminal escape codes for color, so what `tput setab $num` would use
<dlPhreak> theblazehen: I'm going to need some help getting set up..
<theblazehen> dlPhreak for elvish?
<theblazehen> Or which?
<dlPhreak> yeah elvish
<theblazehen> Sure, just give me 10 min. Gonna go grab some food
<theblazehen> dlPhreak https://tmate.io/ might be easy if you're cool with that
<theblazehen> Maybe lets move to pm
<dlPhreak> theblazehen: it's cool. I'll first try on my own. 
<chesedo> afternoon all
<chesedo> Kilos: we are in big trouble...
<magespawn> chesedo: ?
<chesedo> magespawn: Kilos and I had to sent out notification and reminders for tonight's meeting
<Kilos> oh my chesedo 
<Kilos> uh oh
 * chesedo has now created g+ event
 * Kilos send list reminder
<Kilos> sent
<chesedo> whoo hoo!
<chesedo> now just twitter left
 * chesedo chuckles
<Kilos> im on wrong pc to do that
<Kilos> inetpro you the tweet guy today
<Kilos> i gotta go do some farm work
 * chesedo is also back to books
<magespawn> damn is that tonight? i wanted to get my wiki page setup before this meeting
 * magespawn goes to sort that out
<nlsthzn> o/ so meeting tonight *yawn*
<Maaz> nlsthzn: By the way, dlPhreak on freenode told me "tell nlsthzn To clean up irssi a bit more, you might need a few scripts. One in particular that you will find on the irssi scripts list called nm.pl keeps nicknames aligned." 7 hours, 17 minutes and 50 seconds ago
<nlsthzn> dlPhreak: cheers, I think nm.pl will be the FIRST script that I need to use :D
<theblazehen> "A SQL query walks into a bar and sees two tables. He walks up to them and says 'Can I join you?'" heh
<dlPhreak> theblazehen: lol such a beautiful union.. 
<nlsthzn> well so far nm does not seem to work for me?!
<nlsthzn> ah or is it
<nlsthzn> so I guess it is, nevermind :p
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos- 
<Kilos-> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos-> chesedo tweet done
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> Maaz announce Monthly meeting tonight everyone. be here or else!
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Monthly meeting tonight everyone. be here or else
<thatgraemeguy> oh hi
<nlsthzn> suo
<nlsthzn> sup even
 * nlsthzn has configurated this irssi a tad... so far so good
<Kilos> haha
 * nlsthzn googles like a boss, now I have even set up keybindings and all manner of things... and when I have to do it again in future I will have to google it again >.<
<chesedo> theblazehen82: I used to read a page here on a regular basic just for fun -> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/234075/what-is-your-best-programmer-joke
<Kilos> Maaz seen superfly 
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 1 day, 31 minutes and 57 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-08-22 07:34:42 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-08-11 15:35:36 PDT
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 3 hours, 13 minutes and 6 seconds ago in private on freenode [2016-08-23 04:53:41 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-08-21 06:32:21 PDT
<Kilos> wow i missed him
<Kilos> one modem for 2 pcs doesnt work
<Kilos> and im not going to go the share connection route again
<nlsthzn> need a router
<nlsthzn> one connection to internet and all devices share internets
<Kilos> i have 2 here , but they not lekker things
<Kilos> everything is slower
<nlsthzn> obviously there is still a limit on the speed and more users = less bandwidth per user :p
<Kilos> quicker for me to just move the modem
<Kilos> but missing things is a pain
<SEptic> ey ppl
<Kilos> hi SEptic 
<SEptic> hey Kilos
<SEptic> got your boomerang packed yet?
<Kilos> you also watch too many movies
<Kilos> half a case to pack still
<SEptic> ah good stuff
 * superfly stays himself in after a very full day 
<superfly> *drags
<superfly> Stupid autocarrot 
<Kilos> eish
<nlsthzn> could someone ping me (testing :p)
<Kilos> you gonna last till meeting time superfly 
<superfly> nlsthzn: ping 
<Kilos> nlsthzn pingt
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> Kilos I'll try 
<nlsthzn> ah thanks
<nlsthzn> got a way to see notifications showing always in irssi
 * superfly is on his phone 
<nlsthzn> don't have any audible que however
<nlsthzn> *cue
<Kilos> aw nlsthzn that sucks
<nlsthzn> work in progress :p
<Kilos> means you must be watching screen
<SEptic> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> without audio alerts i would be lost
<SEptic> couldn't help it :P
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils nlsthzn I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<SEptic> haha
 * nlsthzn listens to defcon radio like a good little sciptkiddie
<magespawn> sciptkiddei? is that something new? lol
<magespawn> typo on my side as well
<SEptic> say no to scipt-drugs nlsthzn
<williamk> Hi all
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for SEptic and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<SEptic> Maaz thanks
<Maaz> SEptic: Sure
<nlsthzn> ok ok lack of space - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Script_kiddie
<nlsthzn> it happens
<magespawn> hey nlsthzn just having a bit of fun
<Kilos> so chesedo are you ready?
<chesedo> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> yay
<nlsthzn> crap, wonder why I wasn't pinged that time :/
<nlsthzn> must be cause I am on the same channel still
<nlsthzn> hmmm
 * nlsthzn could be playing games rather than this 
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> eish
<SEptic> lol
<magespawn> Kilos I will have to miss the meeting please extend my apologies
<Kilos> ok magespawn 
<Kilos> pity you cant login first
<magespawn> i am still working on my wiki page, for ubuntu membership, that was brought up last time.
<andrewlsd> ping
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> hi Kilos
<magespawn> right good night all
<chesedo> lol, magespawn don't worry... 
<SEptic> night
<chesedo> night
<andrewlsd> what time is meeting?
<chesedo> andrewlsd:  8.30
<andrewlsd> ty chesedo
<nlsthzn> gmt+4
<nlsthzn> ^_^
<andrewlsd> X-)
<chesedo> nlsthzn: -2¹
<nlsthzn> that makes no sense
<chesedo> gmt+4-2¹ = gmt+2
<nlsthzn> ah yes... my bad... I am +4 >.<
 * chesedo still has some calculus running through his head
<andrewlsd>  where are the meeting minutes? I looked at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/meetings/history/
<andrewlsd> and that only has 2015
<chesedo> andrewlsd: last meeting @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160726#Summary
<andrewlsd> thanks. I got that loco link by clicking on get involved.
<andrewlsd> also just found the recent minutes. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings
<chesedo> all ready??
<FusionSparc> Yip
<chesedo> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Monthly Meeting - August 2016
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<chesedo> A hearty welcome to all and thanks for joining in on out monthly meeting
<chesedo> s/out/our/
<chesedo> Our bot maaz does the minutes as usual so please introduce yourself to it using `Maaz: I am <firstname lastname>` eg.
<chesedo> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz> chesedo: Yessir
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer 
<Maaz> inetpro: Yessir
<SEptic> Maaz: I am Matthew Thompson
<Maaz> SEptic: Righto
<williamk> Maaz: I am William Kinghorn
<Maaz> williamk: Done
<chesedo> Today's agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160823
<nlsthzn> Maaz: I am a willards cheese curl
<zaki> Maaz: I am Zaki Chowdhury
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Sure
<Maaz> zaki: Done
<FusionSparc> Maaz: I am JG du Preez
<Maaz> FusionSparc: Sure
<chesedo> the agenda is quite short so any last minute addition are welcome
<Kilos> Maaz  I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<andrewlsd> Maaz: I am Andrew Mac
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Sure
<chesedo> all happy with the agenda
 * nlsthzn is here for the free food, agenda's are optional
<inetpro> hi everyone... oh and hi Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> nlsthzn: think you could be passed over the net... i am looking for a snack
<nlsthzn> just give me access to your box via ssh and we see what we can do ;)
 * inetpro lurking again 
 * nlsthzn sees a lurking inetpro 
<FusionSparc> lol
 * andrewlsd sees nlsthzn seeing inetpro lurking
<chesedo> nlsthzn: preferably with a wooden bowl...
<nlsthzn> bandwidth permitting 
<andrewlsd> chesedo: I have never used a wooden bowl shell before. 
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed No one raised issue with agenda
<Maaz> Agreed: No one raised issue with agenda
<andrewlsd> wbs
<chesedo> andrewlsd: no, to hold the chips...
<Kilos> hi Kapanda 
<Kapanda> Hi Kilos
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<chesedo> minutes of the previous meeting is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160726
<chesedo> Feel free to go through it for a refresher
<williamk> Hi Kapanda
<chesedo> overall i think this has been a slow month with all previous 'tasks' still outstanding...
<nlsthzn> I see I was there... 
<chesedo> all also happy with previous minutes?
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman 
<Maaz> superfly: Alrighty
<Kapanda> Hi williamk
<inetpro> slow month? I thought it was just me 
<nlsthzn> I am moderately satisfied with the minutes
 * chesedo has been too busy with studies, to have taken care of his tasks
<superfly> Um, my month is anything but slow. 
<Kilos> hi williamk 
<Kilos> nice to see you here
<chesedo> lol, thanks nlsthzn
<FusionSparc> Nope...month does not want to end..
<nlsthzn> superfly: America or bust
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed All happy with previous minutes
<Maaz> Agreed: All happy with previous minutes
<chesedo> the only issue there is that the chair called it Aug's meeting by mistake...
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Plans for 2016
<Maaz> Current Topic: Plans for 2016
<nlsthzn> I call for a mistrail 
<superfly> nlsthzn: dude, you have no idea... At least the US are on the ball. Kids' passports in less than 2 weeks. 
<nlsthzn> mistrial even
<Kapanda> I am happy
<nlsthzn> passports or visa's?
<williamk> Hi Kilos
<superfly> Now to fight home affairs 
<nlsthzn> glhf
<chesedo> Anyone needing help with membership, launchpad ID, etc?
<superfly> nlsthzn: passports, they are Americans
<nlsthzn> oh ok
<superfly> Oh yes. 
<nlsthzn> pesky americans
<chesedo> Kilos: i think mage's wiki page and testimonies will carry to next meeting?
<FusionSparc> chesedo, I'd have to check those,havnt logged in for some time..
 * andrewlsd sees nlsthzn playing that trump card again.
 * nlsthzn had some interactions with ubuntu councils, yet again nothing good came from it
<superfly> nlsthzn: I'm tell you more later 
<chesedo> oh ok FusionSparc, which one?
<nlsthzn> then again, it might have been two months ago
<nlsthzn> superfly: k
<FusionSparc> think the Launchpad ID
<Kapanda> Yes I need membership certificate 
<superfly> So who is chairing? 
<chesedo> sesioned users help ^^ inetpro Kilos superfly nlsthzn
<andrewlsd> chairing is caring.
<superfly> chesedo: sessioned or seasoned? 
<FusionSparc> Nvm, just logged in..Launchpad ID still good.. :)
<chesedo> FusionSparc: login issue, missing...?
<chesedo> oh ok
 * superfly doesn't know what sessioned means 
<nlsthzn> I am very sessioned
 * andrewlsd thinks seasoned.
<chesedo> Kapanda: Have you gone thru the details yet -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Kilos> nlsthzn get me involved with councils, ive made some friends there, so maybe we can sort something
<FusionSparc> lol, nlsthzn . How long does your sessioned period last?
<Kilos> chesedo add new member to that link
<nlsthzn> FusionSparc: that is a very personal question :/
<chesedo> superfly: depends on whether you are a summer or spice guy..:P
<FusionSparc> lol, got it...
<superfly> Well, sessioned would be neither 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: nah , it all good... once bit etc.
<nlsthzn> FusionSparc: :p
<Kilos> nono
<chesedo> superfly: lol yea that too
<superfly> But now I have a new word in my dictionary 
<Kilos> never accept defeat
<Kapanda> Yeah, a bit much I always miss their meetings.
<chesedo> Kilos: which link?
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership with new member at the end i think
<nlsthzn> I don't care and won't do anything for ubuntu again (except troll this meeting)
<Kilos> ask inetpro 
<Kilos> nlsthzn the whole of ubuntu cant be blamed for a few peeps decisions
<chesedo> Oh this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<Kilos> ya
<nlsthzn> Kilos: the core is rotten, the rest of the system corrupted even if it doesn't know it
<Kilos> getting membership isnt simple
<inetpro> ssshhh... I'm trying to watch top chef :-)
<inetpro> oops 
<Kilos> nope nlsthzn 
<Kilos> people are just too hot headed
 * nlsthzn closes the hatches, DIVE DIVE DIVE
 * nlsthzn is a submarine
<superfly> nlsthzn: are you yellow, by any chance? 
<chesedo> so I can go ahead and add Kapanda's membership application to our trello?
<nlsthzn> only on the outside superfly 
<superfly> And filled with a 4 man band from the  60's
<Kapanda> Please. 
<chesedo> update on the ubuntu for africa site: i still need to contact kulelu88
<nlsthzn> superfly: only three now
<andrewlsd> nlsthzn: did you use to contribute to "Ubuntu Weekly"?
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed To add Kapanda's membership to our trello task list
<Maaz> Agreed: To add Kapanda's membership to our trello task list
<nlsthzn> long time ago andrewlsd 
 * andrewlsd googled 
<nlsthzn> but when my work blocked everything my contributions where limites
<nlsthzn> *limited
<andrewlsd> k.
<Kilos> chesedo huh
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed chesedo needs to contact kulelu88 for Ubuntu for Hope website...
<Maaz> Agreed: chesedo needs to contact kulelu88 for Ubuntu for Hope website
<andrewlsd> hence the vpn over icmp discussions with theblazehen82 earlier.
<Kilos> kuleloo about the africa site
<chesedo> Kilos: sorry get confused after long day...
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> id say
<chesedo> Ubuntu for Hope site...
<Kilos> haha
<chesedo> Kilos: answer to mage's application?
 * chesedo looking to move meeting along
<Kilos> well next month then
<chesedo> Kilos: ok
<Kilos> why you think he left 
<Kilos> he ducking
<Kilos> also playing submarine
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed To discuss testimonies for magespawn's membership at next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: To discuss testimonies for magespawn's membership at next meeting
<Kapanda> How is the Ubuntu for Hope coming along.
 * chesedo hopes sometimes that he is not chair so that he can too
<Kilos> haha
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<Kilos> hard luck chesedo 
<chesedo> yea
<andrewlsd> chesedo: Software Freedom Day should be coming up soon
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<pavlushka> Maaz: I am S. M. Pavel Sayekat
<Maaz> pavlushka: Righto
<chesedo> we did not have any for the past month right?
<Kilos> no irc client anymore
<chesedo> oh yes, when andrewlsd
<chesedo> ?
<Vince-0> Maaz: I am Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: Okay
<andrewlsd> chesedo: me googles.
<andrewlsd> http://sfd.org.za
<chesedo> ag, another submarine...
<Kilos> my main event happens in 7 days time
<andrewlsd> usually kmf knows
<andrewlsd> should be 17th or 24th Sept. not sure which
<chesedo> andrewlsd: last year he started planning in June if i have it correct?
<chesedo> Kilos: aus?
<Kilos> yyip
<chesedo> Kilos: hope you will still visit the chan??
<Kilos> but i will visit here time allowing
<andrewlsd> chesedo: you are probably correct re planning
<Kilos> this is my home
<chesedo> Kilos: great!
<Kilos> just be 9 hours ahead of you
<chesedo> andrewlsd: is he the organizer this year?
<andrewlsd> according to softwarefreedomday.org it is 17 Sept.
<Kilos> so ill say night when you all are waking up
<andrewlsd> chesedo: I have no idea.
<chesedo> ok will add that to the next agenda andrewlsd
 * inetpro is back
<andrewlsd> chesedo: if it hasn't already been planned then it probably won't happen.
<inetpro> chesedo: what did I miss?
<chesedo> Maaz: idea At SFD (17 Sept) to next meeting's agenda
<Maaz> Idea recorded: At SFD (17 Sept) to next meeting's agenda
 * pavlushka thinking of how to make up ubuntu-bd.org
<chesedo> inetpro: the concord to your membership application... :P
<inetpro> andrewlsd: can you talk to kmf perhaps?
<andrewlsd> inetpro: finding my phone to telegram him
<chesedo> There is not any release parties planned for 16.10 that i know too?
<inetpro> can't imagine kmf skipping the SFD event
<andrewlsd> inetpro: chesedo I'll have to check with kmf tomorrow. It's a bit late to ping  him now.
<chesedo> andrewlsd: np
<superfly> These hippies and their early nights... 
<chesedo> andrewlsd: if it is still on, will you send detail on mailing list?
<Kilos> hehe
<andrewlsd> chesedo: yes
 * chesedo is already half way to sleep too
<andrewlsd> superfly: lol
<chesedo> all happy if i move on to Misc?
<Kilos> ya
<andrewlsd> chesedo: yes
<FusionSparc> yes
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<chesedo> Kilos: any update on lug involvement?
 * chesedo thinks we discussed it at last meeting...
<Kilos> not a word from lugs
<Kilos> write them off for now unless you have time to approach them again
<Kilos> williamk might have some feedback from durbs
<Kapanda> lugs have gone quite for a while
<inetpro> Kilos: you must have a safe flight, enjoy the ride of your life and I hope we see you back here in good spirit again next month... oh and obviously saying hi here in between as well
<Kilos> 3 months
<chesedo> "write off" as in remove from agenda's?
<Kilos> ty for the wishes though
<andrewlsd> chesedo: slack seems to be quite popular atm. lots of tech peeps there (related to lugs)
<andrewlsd> chesedo: e.g zatech.co.za
<Kilos> inetpro ^^ about lugs
 * andrewlsd thinks to remove lugs from agend
<pavlushka> we bd guys need some help on how to make up our ubuntu-bd.org
 * andrewlsd thinks to remove lugs from agenda
<chesedo> wow > 1000 members there...
<inetpro> 1000 members? Yikes!
<inetpro> that must be difficult to follow
<williamk> Kilos - Don't know what is happening with DbnLUG, maybe Vince-0 can comment
<Kilos> if lugs dont have time to be involved with us it is their loss
<chesedo> pavlushka: with what specificlly?
<Kilos> Vince-0 and williamk are the only ones here
<pavlushka> what should be the procedure, the domain is ubuntu-bd.org and we can manage a host, but what is the official procedure?
<chesedo> and then we also take ages to get to their programs...
<SEptic> who was looking for sponsors to host some page the other day?
<Vince-0> Nort ey, nothing on going
<chesedo> any new info about how an education project will work williamk Kapanda?
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed To remove lug's involvement from agendas
<Maaz> Agreed: To remove lug's involvement from agendas
<chesedo> pavlushka: i have no idea...
<Kapanda> I was thinking we should build one.
<chesedo> superfly: you should know^^^
<chesedo> Kapanda: wasn't there something about being certified at the last discussion?
<Kapanda> where is it going to be hosted
<williamk> Kapanda : is your email still the same, I see that you moved
<chesedo> Kapanda: physically?
<Kapanda> Yes, I was thinking Ubuntu supplies that or we can come up with the certification
<Kapanda> @ yes
<Kapanda> @ williamk
<andrewlsd> Kapanda: what certification (I missed the previous discussion)
<Kilos> ai! another tweeter
<andrewlsd> Kapanda: (so tl;dr version)
<Kilos> Kapanda we dont need @ here
<FusionSparc> yes, what does the certification entitle?
<andrewlsd> s/entitle/entail/ ?
<andrewlsd> ^ probably entitle and entail.
<FusionSparc> hehe...that one..
<FusionSparc> long day..:/
<andrewlsd> fyi, RH certification has NQF-level points now.
<andrewlsd> not sure if that is what you were aiming at.
<chesedo> a summary from my side (as i remember): is having a computer usage education project that is not just aimed at Ubuntu(linux)...
<Kapanda> yep NQF
<chesedo> in was mostly born/related to Kapanda's book project of last year
<andrewlsd> interesting stat I saw today re internet traffic. Nigeria and ZA have highest percentage of their countries total internet traffic (web-browsing) being consumed via mobile devices.
<andrewlsd> ... ^ bring on Ubuntu phone.
 * andrewlsd would love to see that as a project in ZA
<inetpro> if only our we could have real uncapped bandwidth in this country
<chesedo> Kapanda: do you know the procedure needed for a NQF cert?
<chesedo> andrewlsd: yip, that would be something...
<inetpro> and with that I mean uncapped wireless data
<andrewlsd> that stat I saw was at ubuntu-bd.org
<Kapanda> I was looking into it, while back. I will check and send an email
 * chesedo can remember something his brother had to do in school (externally) a few years ago that might already be certified...
<chesedo> Kapanda: ok
<andrewlsd> inetpro: Most non-video stuff fits within 5GB/month.
<inetpro> andrewlsd: no ways 
<andrewlsd> correction. that stat I saw was at  https://www.techcentral.co.za/how-tulutulu-could-disrupt-african-media/67810/
<andrewlsd> sorry about the copy-paste faile
<andrewlsd> inetpro: only Showmax nukes me past 5GB
<chesedo> yip, with video we are 30-45GB a month...
<andrewlsd> inetpro: only Showmax nukes me past 5GB (and youtube)
<inetpro> 5GB per month is never enough for a whole family, not even 20GB is enough
<andrewlsd> inetpro: ? 5GB is a lot of text.
<andrewlsd> so to use 5GB/person must involve some sort of media streaming.
<FusionSparc> We do 150Gb a month, and thats just streaming and browsing...Data goes fast.. :/
<andrewlsd> (not that media-streaming is an unusual useage of data)
 * andrewlsd always sets video streams to 360p
<chesedo> last update for misc is that the trello cleanup has at least not gone backwards this month (nor forwards either)
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Kilos> lol
 * andrewlsd would use more data if he had a faster link, for FHD video.
<Kilos> chesedo +1
<chesedo> Anyone that would like the magic wand in the next meeting?
<andrewlsd> chesedo +1
<andrewlsd> when is the next emeting
<FusionSparc> chesedo +1
<andrewlsd> s/emeting/meeting/
<inetpro> chesedo: +1
<chesedo> yeah speed keeps bandwidth down atleast too
<chesedo> andrewlsd: 27 sept
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed chesedo to chair next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: chesedo to chair next meeting
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> andrewlsd: "Meetings are held every 4th Tuesday of each month at 20:30"
<chesedo> eish me can't duck again :P
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting
<andrewlsd> I'll volunteer for October's meeting then.
<Kilos> hehe
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed Next meeting is 27 September 2016 @ 20:30 
<Maaz> Agreed: Next meeting is 27 September 2016 @ 20:30
<andrewlsd> inetpro: I can't count to 4th in weeks.
<chesedo> andrewlsd: awesome!
<chesedo> thank you all for joining in on the meeting..
<Kilos> thank youchesfor chairing for us
<chesedo> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-08-23-18-30-10.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-08-23-18-30-10.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-08-23-18-30-10.html
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> sticky space noe
<Kilos> now
<Kilos> thanks everyone
<Kilos> i need sleep
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<zerlgi> night all. ciao
<Kapanda> cheers
<FusionSparc> Nighte kilos, night all..
<FusionSparc> *Night
<chesedo> night oom Kilos
<chesedo> Maaz: last minutes is <reply>Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-08-23-18-30-10.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-08-23-18-30-10.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-08-23-18-30-10.html
<Maaz> chesedo: If you say so
<chesedo> i am also off, night all....
<ihavegonetosleep> Maaz: good night
<Maaz> Cheers ihavegonetosleep
<nlsthzn> hmmm got busy heard pings, nothing showing on the hilights and I don't know how to scroll in irssi
<nlsthzn> >.<
 * nlsthzn goes back to being busy
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> was there a meeting today?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yes there was
<kulelu88> aah well
<Vince-0> gnaat Kilos
<Kilos> night Vince-0 
<Kilos> rest well
<Vince-0> will come catch up soon
<kulelu88> is Vince-0 new?
<kulelu88> we see these okes once a month and then never again :D
<Kilos> no he is old just got busy
<Kilos> comes from dnglug
<kulelu88> Trixar_za: :-*
<Trixar_za> kulelu88 :P
<kulelu88> you a student? Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Not as such - I just have a habit of messing with stuff I find interesting and my interest jumps around a lot :P
<Trixar_za> I'm 31, so a bit too old now
<kulelu88> you're awake a bit late for a week day Trixar_za . 
<kulelu88> die vrou kan jou slaan
<Trixar_za> Not married yet - en die vrou sal maar moet verstaan as ek ene kry
<kulelu88> what do you do for a living? if you don't mind disclosing in the open
<Trixar_za> I seem to be a freelance IT tech and web designer at the moment.
<kulelu88> lucky you. No jhb/CT traffic
<Trixar_za> That might not be the case forever. There's a good chance I might get a job smack dab in the middle of Cape Town
<Trixar_za> At least it will be better than this little dead town I'm in at the moment >.>
<kulelu88> you near CT currently?
<Trixar_za> St Helena Bay
<kulelu88> I'm trying to figure out when CT is nicest and when there isn't a tourist influx
<Trixar_za> Probably in the winter months like now
<kulelu88> caveat: I dislike winter
<Trixar_za> Later ones - before September when Spring starts - weather is better, but the influx of tourism hasn't started yet, so most places still charge winter rates.
<kulelu88> PyCon is is October, so there is that
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-24
<Trixar_za> I've never actually been to PyCon. I really want to go to one. And something Linux related.
<Trixar_za> Possibly Cosplay/Anime centric too
<kulelu88> PyCon is for Python. For linux, you missed debconf in July
<kulelu88> that's the grand daddy of them all
<Trixar_za> Shame what happened to Ian Murdock though - funny how their legacies can outlive them
<kulelu88> I never quite understood it though. his passing wasn't even acknowledged by the OSS community
<Trixar_za> Probably because of the controversy behind it and old fights he had in life
<kulelu88> reference to old fights?
<Trixar_za> You know how it can get - disagreements in direction and ideals - bad business deals - stuff like that. The OSS community can be very unkind to people that rock the boat and ironically the greats tend to do that a lot
<kulelu88> I did read some history about him. He left Debian many years ago, due to some commercial issues
<Trixar_za> Another unsung hero is Aaron Swartz too. Did you know that his girlfriend founded Avaaz after he died party because of what happened to him?
<kulelu88> wasn't she mostly to blame for his situation? that documentary where she spoke seemed to indicate she caused it for him
<Trixar_za> I think it was more the pressure of that university and the police that pushed him over the edge. He wanted information freedom and the police and that university made it a living hell for him. Her breaking up with him around the same time probably didn't help, but I wouldn't blame her for it. In fact, look what she built in memory of him.
<kulelu88> I saw that documentary though. I think he will be remembered, but Ian Murdock, unfortunately less so
<Trixar_za> Give it a year or two - there will be a documentary of Ian too
<kulelu88> he passed on in 2015?
<kulelu88> or this year?
<Trixar_za> End December last year
<kulelu88> Debian runs the world I reckon. Presumably +90% of servers in the world are Debian
<kulelu88> (or derived)
<Trixar_za> That it does
<Trixar_za> Anyway, this is a way too deep conversation for 2:30am :P
<kulelu88> we're not wasting server-cycles by making the chat logger do some work!
<magespawn> good morning
<chesedo> morning magespawn and others
<Kilos> morning all
<chesedo> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> waar sit oom se opgewonde vlake huidiglik?
<Kilos> vlake?
<chesedo> hmm, "levels" in afr...
<Kilos> haha net wakker geword en dink nog nie reguit nie
<dlPhreak> Morning
<chesedo> morning dlPhreak
<dlPhreak> chesedo, Kilos, how is everyone doing?
<chesedo> dlPhreak: my question exactly :D... but i'm good ty and yourself?
<Kilos> ok ty and you.
<dlPhreak> I'm doing pretty swell thanks
<Kilos> actually a bit nervous chesedo , never been on a plane before and dont look forward to a 24 trip
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> what happens in the meeting, stays in the meeting, because I was feeling sleepy, zzzzzzzzz
<pavlushka> Hi Kilos !
<Kilos> chores time wbb
<superfly> Kilos: just sleep.
<superfly> get a nice antihistamine like allergex, and go to sleep
<Kilos> hi roabish 
<Kilos> welcome to u buntu-za
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<roabish> holla
<Kilos> chesedo isnt it vlakke
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> haha cant sleep so much superfly 
<Kilos> and tried allergex
<superfly> Kilos: when you wake up, take the next one
<Kilos> but will get some more
<Kilos> i actually started with allergex when the sneezing started months ago
<superfly> Kilos: if you go to the pharmacy and ask them about sleeping tablets, they'll give you something
<Kilos> just asked sis and she said she will try friday
<Kilos> but dont worry , im not bad, just morning and evening coughing still
<Kilos> mainly when it is cold
<Kilos> and summer around the corner
<Kilos> how are you doing superfly 
<superfly> at least you're going to summer
<superfly> I'm going from winter to winter
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> Kilos: ek is moeg
<superfly> ek slaap nie lekker nie
<Kilos> if you go to the pharmacy and ask them about sleeping tablets, they'll give you something
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> old woman on next plot gave me some sleeping tabd yesterday actually
<Kilos> tabs
<Kilos> she has also given me 2 bottles of afrika aartapple capsules
<chesedo> Kilos: might be (probably  is), but my afrikaans is too bad to know
<chesedo> superfly: you also going somewhere?
<superfly> chesedo: yes, the USA
<chesedo> vacation or work?
<Kilos> aw you dont know chesedo 
<Kilos> fly leaving
<superfly> chesedo: live/work. moving there
<chesedo> oh...
<chesedo> which area are you eyeing?
<superfly> Going to Arizona, my wife's family is there and we're going to crash with them until we can stand on our own
<chesedo> wow, atleast it is relatively close to Silicon Valley...
<superfly> Silicon Valley isn't the only place to get a tech job
<superfly> and it's probably the worst place to live.
<chesedo> right...
 * chesedo should have added a :D there
<chesedo> or the wink one
<Na3iL> o/ 
<superfly> chesedo: if I move out of Arizona, I'll be moving to Texas
<chesedo> superfly: oh ok... guessing the weather will be quite the adjustment compared to cpt... especially Texas (or so i think)
<superfly> Arizona is a desert. Texas not so much
<chesedo> right, the cause of doubt confirmed...
<chesedo> superfly: are you originally from over there?
<superfly> chesedo: no, the wife is
<superfly> I'm a Snyman. born and bred ZAian
<superfly> at least Arizona doesn't have DST
<chesedo> ZAian looks close to AZian :P
<chesedo> DST??
<superfly> Daylight Savings Time
<Na3iL> chesedo, do you have any idea who have created the Ubuntu Africa twitter account? 
<superfly> the bane of people's existence
<chesedo> Na3iL: nope, Kilos should
<nsnzero> hi , sorry i missed the meeting yesterday
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi Kilos
<Kilos> maybe inetpro will know Na3iL 
<Kilos> inetpro do you know who created ubuntuinafrica on twitter
<Kilos> ?
<Na3iL> as you know, we talked about that in the last meeting and we should advertise a little more by using social networks
<Na3iL> please inetpro when you are here pm me if you know who created the account and thanks. :)
<Kilos> strange i dont remember that at all. can only think of inetpro . superfly have you an idea
<superfly> nope, I don't know
<calhax> morning all
<calhax> superfly and theblazehen how does mysql excryption work?
<Kilos> hi calhax 
<calhax> how are you today Kilos 
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<superfly> calhax: I've never used it
<calhax> damn thanks anyways superfly 
<calhax> good thansk Kilos 
<calhax> *thanksd
<calhax> ..
<superfly> calhax: I'd have to read the MySQL documentation to tell you anything. Have you had a look at the MySQL documentation? I'm sure they've got some examples and guides to using encryption.
<calhax> this may sound so lazy, but I googled it and found 'mysql enterpirise encryption', which seems like the wrong thing to me, what are your thoughts on SQL lite
<superfly> sqlite is cool, there's an open source encryption library (it has some funny wording around commercial usage, so be aware) in the Debian repositories
<superfly> but SQLite is not multithreaded, so be careful of how you use it
<calhax> what does multithreading mean superfly, that it can have multiple users inserting data into it at the same time?
<superfly> no, it means multiple threads in an application
<calhax> ok cool thanks superfly 
<Squirm> Hello
<Squirm> Does anyone here happen to know how I would be able to do two ssh deploys of the same artefact from jenkins in parallel?
<superfly> Squirm: it just copies it, doesn't it?
<Squirm> superfly: We have a deployment script that we run on the remote servers.
<Squirm> (being 2)
<Squirm> I want to execute them in parallel 
<superfly> ah
<Squirm> So 1x build - 2x deploy in parallel
<Squirm> Looking at pipeline, but seems overly complex for our needs
<superfly> Squirm: you can make Jenkins branch, presuming you don't want the branches to join again
<Squirm> superfly: That sounds interesting. How would one do this ?
<superfly> Actually really easy, but involves a bit of duplication
<superfly> you just trigger two deploy jobs after the build job
<Squirm> Hmm
<superfly> make one deploy job, then copy it
<Squirm> Hmm
<Squirm> I see
<superfly> We use something similar for OpenLP: https://ci.openlp.io/depgraph-view/
<superfly> https://ci.openlp.io/job/Trunk-03-Interface-Tests/
<Squirm> Hmm,
<superfly> http://imgur.com/a/gged0
<Squirm> Thank you
<Squirm> This helps
<Squirm> I understand
<Squirm> superfly: This is cool. Then, I need to build no. from the first artefact. Is it possible to pass these through to the children ?
<superfly> Squirm: yes, in the first one, build the artifact, in the next two, there's a build step to  copy and artifact from the previous job AFAIK
<Squirm> the build no.
<Squirm> Aha
<Squirm> I see
<Squirm> It's sad, because I don't actually need to *copy* the artefact. Because it's not doing anything with it
<Squirm> Hmm
<superfly> So, what I've done before is basically make that a more manual process. I knew the "version" of my deploy, and the file name conformed to a specific format, so all I did was copy it into a shared directory on the Jenkins box, and then use that for the deployment
<Squirm> I could set artifacts not to copy
<Squirm> superfly: Found a way. Added a parameter to the parent build
<Squirm> PARENT_BUILD=$BUILD_NUMBER
<Squirm> Accessable by the child/ren
<superfly> great
<nlsthzn> my irssi went belly up, seems some or other script wasn't playing nicely with the others.  So nuked the config and back to square one (contemplating hexchat :p)
<nlsthzn> oh and hi
<superfly> hi
<nlsthzn> superfly: less chatting and more packing :p
<superfly> nlsthzn: ek's by die werk, oom
<superfly> en ek werk
<nlsthzn> lekker
<superfly> het net vir 'n bietjie mnr Squirm gehelp
<superfly> :-P
 * nlsthzn wants a geeko http://www.susestore.com/category/gifts-%26-accessories
<Squirm> ^^
<Squirm> and helped quite a lot
<Squirm> superfly: my builds are rocking xD
<Squirm> Thank you. Tried to figure out the pipeline plugin. This is so much easier :P
<superfly> It is, it just can't do joining
<superfly> We use GoCD at work
<paddatrapper> nlsthzn: try weechat. Also very extendable if you want scripts, but the core is solid 
<nlsthzn> paddatrapper: thanks, might have a look
<Kilos> neelsie whats with the funny irc clients
<Kilos> you got bored with traditional ones
<Kilos> hi there frogboots
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos
<nlsthzn> Kilos: running i3 WM so it looks moar 1337 if I have stuff in terminals
<nlsthzn> remember kids, green font on a black background makes you a hacker
<Kilos> lolok
<nlsthzn> >.<
<calhax> hey superfly 
<superfly> calhax: hi
<superfly> nlsthzn: welcome back 
<nlsthzn> should really remember to auth before connecting :p
<nlsthzn> hey superfly , thanks
<superfly> Yup
<nlsthzn> been troubleshooting why my PC can't connect to the chromecast, four hours later I realize the cast device power got pulled out the wall
<nlsthzn> no wonder the PC coudln't see it
<nlsthzn> >.<
<nlsthzn> and I also renewed the domain mapping to my blog I don't use
<nlsthzn> I have no idea why
<calhax> superfly: at your level how long would it take you to build a offline form GUI that populates a sql lite db.
<nlsthzn> in the time it took to read your post superfly has already built two
<nlsthzn> and optimized them and deleted them
<superfly> calhax: it totally depends on the structure of the days and how the input needs to be done 
<nlsthzn> not everyone is at superfly 's level
<superfly> *data
 * superfly doesn't know where his reputation comes from 
<kulelu88> when google hires you, that's when you'll know what we know superfly 
<superfly> Google is not going to hire me, I refuse to work for Google. 
<superfly> Facebook has already tried. Twice. 
<kulelu88> "Facebook has already tried. Twice." skill level confirmed
<superfly> But I will be looking for some freelance work from November. 
<kulelu88> tried remote working? 
<superfly> If anyone has a small project (less than a month) they need a Python developer for, I can help them. 
<superfly> calhax: when you say "offline GUI" are you talking about a desktop app? 
<paddatrapper> superfly: Iterum :p
<superfly> paddatrapper: I need to be paid, I'm afraid. 
<calhax> yeah like a TK inter app
<calhax> superfly: sorry forgot to tag you
<Kilos> guys how do we find who made the @ubuntuinafrica on twitter
<Kilos> the help things dont work
<nlsthzn> Kilos: you could message the account and hope someone responds
<nlsthzn> or spam em until they respond or block you :p
<Kilos> there are only three messages there i think and i have a feeling some are mine
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> now the africa guys want to use it but we all cant find who made it
<Kilos> im sure it was inetpro 
<Kilos> or he forced me to do it
<Kilos> with my own sjambok in his hand
<magespawn> superfly maybe i have won the lotto that would take care of tha payment requirement
<superfly> calhax: I use Qt or PyQt
<calhax> cool superfly but how long would it take you?
<superfly> calhax: I'd need to see more of the data structure to make a prediction 
<calhax> a really simple form, for arguments sake, name surname, number, location, etc. a really boring app
<kulelu88> calhax: you can use Kivy also
<superfly> calhax: so type in a person's details and click save? 
<calhax> so a db, yep
<calhax> to
<calhax> not so lol
<superfly> About 3 hours? 
<superfly> That's for something *really* simple 
<kulelu88> superfly: I found an OSS replacement for Sublime :D 
<superfly> kulelu88: oh? 
<kulelu88> GEdit :D
<superfly> Ha
<superfly> I found one too
<superfly> It's called vim
<Kilos> haha
 * Kilos enjoys being in the land of crazies
<kulelu88> Vims learning curve is steep like climbing die Tafel met een leg
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> vim is hard work
<superfly> But once you get to the top it's beautiful and an easy walk 
<superfly> Kilos: the reason people find vim hard is because they're using it wrong. 
<superfly> I did that too
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i do everything wrong
<superfly> Then I realised how I was using it wrong, and once I started using it right, then it became much easier 
<kulelu88> superfly: I have a list of lists that looks like this: https://www.zerobin.net/?83a4630af2bef589#2YCcvpB67KJ83sx0uxO4BJbtAU0rd+NUYOTx0un3qGg=
<Kilos> write a tutorial superfly 
<Kilos> a tutorial mechanics can understand
<kulelu88> what I would like to do is to remove any of the items from the list and then modify the IDs so that they adjust to the removed item. eg. I remove Item with ID 2, then Item 3&4 becomes Item 2&3
<superfly> kulelu88: in a database? 
<kulelu88> nope, it is a list of lists
<superfly> Ok. Are those id's manually set then? 
<superfly> kulelu88: do you need to care about those parent id's? 
<kulelu88> this is how I set them: container_db.append([len(container_db),par_cont_add,cont_add,cont_path])
<kulelu88> oh no, I don't. I forgot about that. Parent_ID is now Parent_item . So the parent_ID no longer exists
<superfly> Ok, easy. Loop over the outer list with enumerate and use the index to set the id
<superfly> Read the Python docs for enumerate 
<kulelu88> so I should essentially just change the IDs of ALL the items?
<kulelu88> I'll read the best docs: stackoverflow :D
<superfly> Yup
<calhax> thanks superfly 
<calhax> vim is a killer
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> does python support pointers?
<kulelu88> so essentially, I need to enumerate the outer list and then do something like item[x][0] = x
<superfly> chesedo: it uses references 
 * chesedo is trying to think of something he learned last semester... pretty sure it was called lists adt were it would be possible to just remove the item and have the link updated....
<kulelu88> is that a Python 3.6 feature?
<chesedo> kulelu88: if you were asking, idk. it is a general programming idea, but do not know python good enough to know if it is build in...
 * chesedo has only created a total of 2-3 python scripts ever and that in the past month
<chesedo> *asking me*
<kulelu88> chesedo: if you can find a reference to that implementation, please share
<Kilos> night all  . sleep tight
<jerit> what an absolutely craptacular day
<Wraz> +1
<superfly> chesedo: you're thinking of linked lists, which are an implementation of lists
<chesedo> superfly: righto
<superfly> chesedo: some of C++'s datastructures are implemented as linked lists and double-linked lists
<superfly> and linked lists use pointers
<chesedo> superfly: correct
<superfly> Python doesn't have pointers because it uses references
<chesedo> superfly: aren't they kind of the same thing?
<superfly> yes, but no\
<chesedo> reference is the recipricol (spelling thing) of a pointer
<chesedo> *error*
<chesedo> anywhy the inverse/backward task
<chesedo> ag nog 'n typo
<superfly> A pointer is a small variable which holds a location in memory
<superfly> You then need to de-reference that memory location in order to access and change the data at that memory location
<superfly> A reference is like a local variable, but you never actually pass the value around, you pass around the memory location around so that you can still update it. but you don't need to dereference it.
<superfly> References are hard to explain.
<chesedo> yea remember now, and a reference is a memory location, therefore a pointer is a var which holds a reference
<superfly> But easier to use than pointers
<magespawn> home time late all
<magespawn> good night
<calhax> noob asks what is a pointer?
<superfly> calhax: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pointer_(computer_programming)
<kulelu88> Pointers are very low level, mostly used with C
<chesedo> kulelu88: not like i mentioned, but got me interested (am suppose to be sleeping) so this is how i would do it roughly -> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmwx9rj
<kulelu88> thanks chesedo . I'll look into your implementation :)
<chesedo> it uses the index to update the id (not quite the enumerate like superfly suggested since it uses classes)
 * chesedo is suppose to be long in bed...
<chesedo> so night all
<superfly> yowzer chesedo, talk about over-engineering
<kulelu88> chesedo is a talented programmer like yourself superfly :P
<superfly> kulelu88: https://bin.snyman.info/mmm2vrah
<kulelu88> that's quite concise superfly :D 
<kulelu88> I remember in C++ where in order to remove an item from something equivalent to a list, you had to do push/pop and something else
<superfly> kulelu88: that's what Python is all about. Being concise but understandable
<kulelu88> do you understand Ruby/Crystal/Elixir? superfly 
<superfly> https://bin.snyman.info/mmm64c2j
<superfly> I've looked at some Ruby code from time to time. It just seems so unreadable
<superfly> like really weird syntax
<kulelu88> So I'm not the only one who doesn't "understand" ruby
<kulelu88> :D
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-25
<nsnzero> morning all
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> Maaz: tell superfly Yeah that was a bit much (I tend to think objects first lately) :D. question, is `del` the same as `list.remove`?
<Maaz> chesedo: Sure, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<superfly> .
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, chesedo on freenode told me "tell superfly Yeah that was a bit much (I tend to think objects first lately) :D. question, is `del` the same as `list.remove`?" 37 seconds ago
<superfly> chesedo: I'm always here, you don't need to tell Maaz, just tell me :-)\
<Kilos> ..
<superfly> chesedo: uh, yes, it's basically the same
<chesedo> righto, thought you were marked away
<Kilos> morning superfly chesedo inetpro and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<chesedo> more oom Kilos
<superfly> chesedo: even if I'm away, I'll see it when I get back
<chesedo> oh ok
<superfly> chesedo: that's why I use quassel ;-)
<chesedo> superfly: it seems that del is for more than just lists?
<superfly> yes
<superfly> it's for deleting objects from memory
<chesedo> ok, but only if there is no other reference to it? (so it seems to me)
<superfly> I'm not sure
<dlPhreak> Good morning.
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<calhax> morning
<Kilos> hi calhax 
<Kilos> i go do chores
<Squirm> Morning
<superfly> hi
<Squirm> superfly: Do you attend any interesting meetups ?
<superfly> Squirm: I'm afraid not. But I do know of a few.
<Squirm> What's the python community like ?
<superfly> There's a regular CTPUG meetup
<superfly> https://ctpug.org.za/
<Squirm> Yeah
<superfly> They've got some real brains there, like drnlm, Hodgestar, et al
<Squirm> Oh look, pycon za
<superfly> That too
<Squirm> I've started going to the clojure meetups
<Squirm> and heading to the devops one tonight
<superfly> Squirm: are you on the clug-announce mailing list?
<Squirm> I am
<Squirm> Well, I think I am. I'm in some of them.
<superfly> Cool, was gonna suggest that if you weren't
<Squirm> Ah - I am.
<Squirm> [CLUG-announce] Cape Town Python Users Group Meeting - 2016/08/20 
<Squirm> I see
 * superfly hears a pin drop
<theblazehen> http://stackoverflow.com/a/112303
<magespawn> good morning
<paddatrapper> morning
<theblazehen> hey magespawn, paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> hey theblazehen 
<superfly> theblazehen: I presume you've seen this one? http://stackoverflow.com/a/1732454
<theblazehen> superfly Yeah :D
<theblazehen> superfly https://www.quora.com/Homework-Question-How-do-I-write-a-program-that-produces-the-following-output-1
<theblazehen> superfly If you call the shell one in zsh with 631 args then depending on zsh version and compile flags it may segfault :)
<superfly> haha
<theblazehen> For real
<theblazehen> And depending on -O level git bisect gives different commits
<theblazehen> Neither of which should cause the issue
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi Wraz
<Wraz> Hai Kilos :)
<Kilos> :)
<dlPhreak> OMW why am I just reading this now? http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=linux
<theblazehen> dlPhreak http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Gentoo http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/HowTo:Install_Linux http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Unix
<nlsthzn> so weechat seems to do many things that you can do on irrsi but by default...
<nlsthzn> pretty sweet so far
<dlPhreak> theblazehen: lol epic
<calhax> afterNOON
<superfly> hi calhax
<Langjan> Hi Kilos are you well?
<Langjan> Chasing sheep again, I gather. Who will do the chasing when you're down under?
<Kilos> yes ty Langjan 
<Kilos> haha theyll have to pay someone
<Langjan> Good. Time is near, excited? 
<Langjan> Gotta go see a neighbor, chat a bit later
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> Hi Kilos still chasin sheep?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> resting
<calhax> how are you Kilos, superfly and all
<Kilos> ok ty calhax and you
<calhax> good good
<superfly> Just got home 
<Kilos> sjoe superfly 
<Kilos> where you been
<Kilos> i go eat
<superfly> Well, I got home 20 minutes ago, just finished supper 
<superfly> I was travelling home 
<Kilos> ah
<Langjan> Jy moenie so baie eet nie, die aeroplane sal nie op kom nie!
<Langjan> Kilos, what's the departure time of your flight?  
<magespawn> home time for me, chat later all
<Kilos> yay temp 30°c tomorrow
<Kilos> 9.45 am Langjan 
<Kilos> hopefully its a bit warmer by then
<Langjan> Yes, I think Melbourne is also not too warm. Is the flight on Monday? 
<Kilos> tuesday morning
<Kilos> then 8.5 hours to abu dabi
<Kilos> 2 hours stop then 13.5 hours to melbourne
<Langjan> OK so you probably arrive towards midday Wednesday?
<Kilos> 6.30 pm
<Kilos> wednesday
<Kilos> ssjoe
<Kilos> lang tyd
<Langjan> Yes, you eat up a lot of time going East
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos ... pity your layover wasn't longer i could have showed you the sites
<Kilos> north
<Langjan> Flight time plus about 9 hours
<Kilos> haha nlsthzn 
<Kilos> are you there?
<Kilos> come shake hands at the airport
<Kilos> im gonna be lost
<nlsthzn> you can't leave the airport without visa
<nlsthzn> so 
<Langjan> Not so easy
<nlsthzn> I wont' be able to get to you
<Kilos> aw
<nlsthzn> at least you will be close :p
<Kilos> yeah
<Langjan> Yes its a bit of a nightmare if you want to get out of customs
<Kilos> if i can find a power socket ill come online
<Langjan> You staying in Dubai nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> there are even pc's dedicated for going on internet where you will be uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> oh
<nlsthzn> nope, I am in the abu dhabi emirate (just not in abu dhabi city) Langjan 
<Kilos> pity we cant meet but such is life
<Langjan> OK sorry its Abu Dhabi
<nlsthzn> just don't put any passwords etc. into any of those PC's, I am sure they must be infected by all manner of stuff
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> ok guys chat again before you leave Kilos 
<Kilos> ill use my lappy if i can find power
<nlsthzn> o/
<Langjan> slaap lekker
<Kilos> ty Langjan go well
<Kilos> als van die beste daar'
<Langjan> thks you too 
<nlsthzn> there are power points uncle Kilos , but it all depends on how many people have the same idea as you
<Kilos> oh well, we will know tuesday night
<Kilos> with luck ill be online inflight as well
<Kilos> im sure the airline said they have wifi
<Kilos> will need to brush up on how to connect
<nlsthzn> if memory serves it is expensive
<nlsthzn> but I haven't tried yet
<Kilos> oh my i thought it was free
<nlsthzn> which airline?
<Kilos> if not free i wont be online
<Kilos> etihad
<nlsthzn> then I doubt it is free (or at least it wasn't a year ago)
<nlsthzn> pearl economy class?
<Kilos> economy
<Kilos> dunno what pearl is
<nlsthzn> they have different classes, the basic economy is called peark
<nlsthzn> *pearl
<Kilos> ya that one then
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> the others I don't know cause I can't afford it :p
<nlsthzn> then again I can't really afford pearl either >.<
<Kilos> nor can i , boet paid for the ticket
<Kilos> 10.3k
<nlsthzn> Rand?
<Kilos> yip
<nlsthzn> good price
<Kilos> cheapest of all airlines
<nlsthzn> I normally fly qatar, slightly cheaper for me
<Kilos> cant be
<Kilos> why you say that
<nlsthzn> etihad is a direct flight for me, qatar is indirect so typically about R2000 cheaper for me to go to SA
<nlsthzn> your flight already indirect so I have too assume there isn't the same benifit
<Kilos> wow
<nlsthzn> takes about two hours longer with two fligths and layovers etc.
<Kilos> direct to melbourne was 14.8k i think
<nlsthzn> when the whole family flies it makes a big difference in the prive
<nlsthzn> *price
<Kilos> yeah big money
<nlsthzn> didn't know they could fly direct SA to Aus...
<Kilos> yes 14.5 hour flight
<nlsthzn> ouch
<Kilos> better
 * nlsthzn goes to play some games now that the baby bear is down for the count :p
<nlsthzn> Kilos: well enjoy the flight
<Kilos> this one is 8.5 to you then 13.5 to aus
<nlsthzn> flights
<Kilos> enjoy your games
<nlsthzn> I know the 8 hours to here can take its toll, can't imagine a longer one directly after >.<
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> and how to sleep with someone else driving
<nlsthzn> at least there are movies and tv shows and if one is lucky some sleep
<nlsthzn> ;)
<Kilos> im not an animal , i cant sleep sitting up
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 6 hours, 15 minutes and 40 seconds ago in private on freenode [2016-08-25 04:23:57 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-08-21 06:32:21 PDT
<Kilos> how come i miss him everytime
<Wraz> Maaz naak N Braai nou !
<Maaz> Wraz: Huh?
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> paddatrapper: I have my KDE again! 
<Kilos> you lost it?
<superfly> For a bit, yes. 
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> but I'm back now! and you can't stop me! muhahaha!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<paddatrapper> superfly: nice! 
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-26
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<dlPhreak> Morning
<theblazehen> "How's the weather?" "Cloudy with a chance of docker"
<chesedo> morning all
<jerit> my server emailed me this morning because my vesta web hosting control panel failed to connect to localhost. I have no idea what to do with this information
<jerit> mIRC is breaking my balls again
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<Kilos> long day to visit boet in jozi in hospital
<superfly> Kilos: how is he doing?
<Kilos> im sure he will make it superfly , got pipes into lungs to drain blood clots and fluid
<Kilos> lots of pain but still stubborn
<superfly> sjoe
<Kilos> has a morphine drip he just needs to push the button for another dose but he says if you kill the pain then you get too active and retard healing
<pavlushka> is it possible to show only once a repeated line/word from a text file in terminal?
<nlsthzn> sup all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos , alo
<Kilos> eeeek
<Kilos> inflight wifi costs $5 for 30 mins
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: pipe it to sort? 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: how?
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: I tried pipe grep
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: see you tomorrow, night
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-27
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper inetpro ambo aquarat drussell ludo pavlushka SilverCode and other lurkers
 * pavlushka digging deeper
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos
 * pavlushka (and burying himself)
<Kilos> why
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: I'll check about sort and let you know. Need to remember how it works 
 * pavlushka (Because Kilos sensed me here) :p
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: sure :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: ahoy :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: I am getting close, I am following a suggestion inetpro gave me when the Tigers used to smoke cigars :p
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: I'll tell you if I achieve 100 success :)
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: ok cool :) 
<Kilos> where are all the clever peeps
<Kilos> paddatrapper you here?
<Kilos> theblazehen you?
<Kilos> where of where is my fly
<jerit> ello squirrels
<Kilos> hi jerit 
<jerit> you well Kilos?
<Kilos> just tired hopefully ty jerit and you
<jerit> just tired, hopefully?
<Kilos> yip , jerit is it isnt tired then im sick again
<Kilos> spend whole day in jozi yesterday and that air aint good
<theblazehen> Kilos I'm here
<Kilos> sec i cp/paste
<Kilos> ive been given a blackberry for my trip to aus
<Kilos> [15:51] <Kilos> if i tether it to lappy as a modem will i then be able to use the bb data
<Kilos> because i think they give uncapped for R59 
<theblazehen> Kilos No :(
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> what data will it use then
<theblazehen> It's seperate BIS data, only used by their browser and BBM
<theblazehen> so their browser and bbm is free, rest is your normal data plan
<theblazehen> or it was like that a few years back
<Kilos> all i got it for is for whatsapp to family here
<theblazehen> I looked into if there was ways to get it to work with websocket magic, but back then you couldn't as the browser didn't support websockets
<Kilos> horrible fone though i have to use 2 pairs of glasses to see the keyboard
<Kilos> oh theblazehen 
<Kilos> one more thing
<Kilos> what if i tether it and its on wifi
<theblazehen> If it's on wifi then it should be fine
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> something to think about then
<Kilos> need to find out if they still want the R59 if you use wifi
<Kilos> wbb
<theblazehen> ok
<bushtech> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi bushtech long time no here
<Kilos> where you been
<bushtech> G'day Kilos
<Kilos> you ok?
<bushtech> you in Oz?
<Kilos> leaving tuesday early am
<Kilos> actually flying at 9.45
<bushtech> i'm good, up to my neck teaching myself electronics
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i was lucky the gpo paid for my electronics learning
<bushtech> thinking of going to 1604. Good idea?
<Kilos> but then electronics was very much more basic
<Kilos> still buggy but if you dont need fancy things the basics is stable
<Kilos> and 16.04.1 is out so many of the patches already in
<bushtech> yeah when it gets to the maths involved my eyes glaze over
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> but they are still working on many bugs
<bushtech> ah ok got some extra data think I'll roll it
<Kilos> also superfly and inetpro and a few others are already using 16.04
<bushtech> as long as they haven't stuffed up something like network connections
<Kilos> ill upgrade next month in aus
<Kilos> try checking outstanding bugs before you actually upgrade
<Kilos> but you can download it so long
<Kilos> wbb pumping water
<bushtech> hmm yeah. Unfortunately I don't know if the stuff I get up to rates as fancy
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you use kde?
<Kilos> bushtech ^^
<bushtech> I use whatever it comes with
<Kilos> if you do then there are guys here running it so they would know fixes
<Kilos> kubuntu that is
<bushtech> spose i'm on gnome
<Kilos> havent you got a spare drive to test it on
<Kilos> then you would know if any apps you use are buggy before dropping your stable system
<Kilos> i am going to upgrade the lappy standard drive first, but keep the ssd on stable till im happy with 16.04
<bushtech> hmm just replaced my media drive with a WD Red
<Kilos> they come in colours now
<Kilos> used to be sizes
<Kilos> ?
<bushtech> yep 
<Kilos> so how big is red?
<Kilos> hehe
<bushtech> now you need to pick size and colour
<Kilos> ai!
<bushtech> red comes in all sizes
<Kilos> what is the red for them
<Kilos> then
<bushtech> but recommended for 24/7 NAS
<Kilos> i cant google, data min
<Kilos> aha
<bushtech> and 3 year guarantee
<Kilos> thats nice
<bushtech> for what its worth
<Kilos> cost?
<Kilos> my drives are all older than that
<bushtech> bushtech scratches head
<Kilos> haha
<bushtech> 2tb was about R1900
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> thats 20% of the airfare to aus
<bushtech> thats why I dont have any spare drives lying around
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Kilos: I don't use Kubuntu anymore, I use KDE on Debian
<Kilos> all the time superfly 
<Kilos> you haqd both a while back
<Kilos> afternoon superfly 
<bushtech> hi superfly
<superfly> yup, and when my new hard drive for my netbook arrived, I put Debian on it
<superfly> hi bushtech
<Kilos> ah
<bushtech> Here's a free tip for anybody who has an old laptop battery lying around
<Kilos> please
<Kilos> mine only has 4% life
<bushtech> don't throw it away, break it open and you have 6 or 7 batteries for your led torch 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i was hoping you had a fix
<bushtech> yes I do. One of the batteries inside there has failed, open it. find out which are gone , buy replacement battery,, solder in and voila
<bushtech> laptop battery fixed
<Kilos> ill do that in aus
<Kilos> will be cheaper
<Kilos> complete battery for t410 is $450 there and R1500 here
<bushtech> having been in electronics you'll manage
<Kilos> i mean $45
<bushtech> you'll be looking for a battery called 18650
<Kilos> i want to price a soldering station there as well
<Kilos> they are very pricey here
<bushtech> yeah nothing cheap here
<Kilos> mhy weller died
<Kilos> lasted about 30 years
<bushtech> must be fixable
<Kilos> the element popped
<Kilos> can only get a new pencil for R450
<bushtech> is it on a station
<bushtech> ?
<Kilos> and thats no even genuine weller
<Kilos> yes on a stand
<bushtech> http://www.weller-toolsus.com/weller-ec234fe-heating-element.html?buy=1
<Kilos> ty it will be cheaper to buy there and bring hom
<Kilos> home
<Kilos> wonderful stations
<Kilos> Maaz 19.10*14
<Maaz> Kilos: 267.4
<Kilos> expensive here
<Kilos> maybe i should stop fixing things and save for next flight rather
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ah you still with access
<Kilos> when you going to get cloaked
<bushtech> yep, sadly SA businesses will go out of business if they dont compete
<bushtech> cloaked?
<Kilos> look at the nicks some show unaffiliated instead of ip addy
<Kilos> thats cloaked
<Kilos> does your  client show hosts
<Kilos> wow you still got unstable connection
<Kilos> fight that access guy
<bushtech_> yeah, it has it's moments
<Kilos> ive even forgotten who he was
<Kilos> i think you frightened him
<bushtech_> going to reboot router bbs
<Kilos> havent seen him for a long time
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> wb
<bushtech> doesnt look as if it helped
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> oh rebooting router
<bushtech> yep
<paddatrapper> bushtech: seems there's a bug with Networkmanager in 16.04 that hasn't been fixed yet. Resuming from suspend requires you to toggle wifi before you can connect to a network
<Kilos> ty paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Anyone know how to roll back an apt upgrade? Actually need wifi to work on my laptop... 
<Kilos> ouch
<bushtech> thanks paddatrapper
<bushtech> by suspend you mean the comouter goes to sleep?
<paddatrapper> bushtech: yes. Like when you close the lid of a laptop 
<bushtech> hmm, havent got a lappy with buntu but backupserver runs overnight for backups. if it disconnects backup fails
<bushtech> paddatrapper: http://askubuntu.com/questions/761180/wifi-doesnt-work-after-suspend-after-16-04-upgrade
<paddatrapper> bushtech: that's the one 
 * paddatrapper is running Debian
<Kilos> eeeek
<bushtech> seems there is a solution there
<Kilos> traitors in our midst
 * Kilos hides
<paddatrapper> Lol
 * paddatrapper waves at Kilos
<bushtech> shocking :)
<Kilos> lol
 * paddatrapper dances a jig
<Kilos> you following the fly paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Which is actually quite scary considering my dancing.... 
<Kilos> haha
<paddatrapper> Kilos: yeah the guys at Debconf converted me
<Kilos> flap flap
<Kilos> last time you do help them
<paddatrapper> superfly was the one who helped me with the install 
<Kilos> you need help with the install
 * Kilos sticks to kubuntu
<paddatrapper> He had the image and answered the dumb questions I had. Like where I could find broadcom wifi drivers 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi CraigZim 
<CraigZim> Hey Kilos how you doing?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<Kilos> you dont often visit here
<CraigZim> Good thanks
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<CraigZim> No, wanted to see what goes on down there
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> everyone here is quiet today
<CraigZim> trying to get ideas to spread the word here
<Kilos> what word?
<CraigZim> UBUNTU
<Kilos> major work that 
<Kilos> many people use it and never even know about irc
<CraigZim> Id be happy converting a few to using linux for day to day use
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> try school kids
<Kilos> if you find one thats tries it you will be surprised at how quick it spreads
<Kilos> even varsity students
<Kilos> businesses are difficult unless you can convince the IT guy
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> Hi oom Kilos
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> sup kulelu88
<kulelu88> hey superfly . howzit?
<superfly> yeah, not bad thanks. a little less frantic right now
<superfly> still trying to get everything sold
<superfly> Dog has a home, need to follow up on one cat's potential new home, and cat #3 still needs a home
<kulelu88> yeah seems like a rush. less than 2 months until your family goes?
<superfly> ya
<superfly> they're actually sorted, I'm the one that still needs to be sorted out.
<kulelu88> if you were going to execute a bash command within Python, without a pip install lib (like sh), what would you use from within Pythons internal tools?
<superfly> subprocess probably
<kulelu88> Perhaps you should try resigning soon? may help to be around to sort everything out 
<superfly> from subprocess import check_output; check_output(['ls'])
<superfly> yes, already chatted with my boss. I'm resigning effective 30 November, but we have a 2 month notice period which I'm not required to work out
<superfly> So September 30 will be my last day.... *sigh* my mom's birthday
<kulelu88> I'd be running a command like this: sudo find /path/from/folder/ -name *.php -exec sudo cp {} /path/to/folder\;
<kulelu88> I'm sure you can leave any valuables you can't sell at your folks place? 
<superfly> kulelu88: no, my dad doesn't want anything more. I've managed to persuade my brothers to take some things, and we've got friends and friends of friends buying stuff. we're also giving a lot away to charities.
<superfly> only the absolute worst is going in the bin
<kulelu88> recycling +100
<kulelu88> you saw my bash command above? superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: yes. if you read the docs on subprocess, you'll see that you can easily achieve that
<kulelu88> alright, I'll review that later, thanks
<superfly> yw
<jerit> this client's more stable than vanilla mirc
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-28
<pavlushka> ahoy za!
<Symmetria> sup all
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone 
<bushtech> morning paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> How's it going bushtech? 
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> I finally cleaned up my cabling slightly in my office
<Symmetria> http://server.alstonnetworks.net/office-cabinet.jpg <=== home office network cabinet ;p
<paddatrapper> Symmetria: good to see stuff is labeled! 
<Symmetria> heh paddatrapper that top switch though still offends me :P 
<Symmetria> running dlink in my house *shudder*
<Symmetria> heh the bottom switch is a juniper ex4600, thats a *REAL* switch
<Symmetria> top switch is a dlink 24 port POE switch
<Symmetria> and on top of that is a GPON ONT (my backup internet connection / testing point), and a mikrotik (for testing another of our consumer products)
<paddatrapper> Lol. So am I.... But there are a couple of things higher on the priority list than replacing it
<paddatrapper> Mikrotik are supposed to be really good. How are you finding it? 
<Symmetria> paddatrapper *shrug* does what I need for a mass market consumer product, I wouldnt use it for anything business or carrier grade personally
<Symmetria> it was gonna be our platform of choice to push to customers on FTTH connections but because it lacks certain support that aint gonna work
<Symmetria> so I'm busy testing other devices
<paddatrapper> Ah Ok. I've got two (maybe three) servers to build before I can even look at redoing my network infrastructure 
<Symmetria> heh, most of my networking infrastructure is company hardware, because the price of some of the stuff I run in here wouldnt make sense to buy as an individual
<Symmetria> that bottom switch in that photo (the juniper) is $11K USD
<paddatrapper> Symmetria: eish. Yeah I'm definitely finding that my home setup is growing excruciatingly slowly because of the costs involved 
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<paddatrapper> hey Kilos 
<bushtech> G'day Kilos
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper bushtech 
<paddatrapper> All packed Kilos? 
<Kilos> just about
<Kilos> struggle to find place for shoes
<Kilos> hehe
<bushtech> just go barefoot and tell them you're an Abo
<Kilos> lol yeah
<paddatrapper> Who needs more than one pair anyway?
<paddatrapper> Put your boots on your feet, they work for all occasions! Lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<Kilos> happy birthday nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hmm...
 * Kilos rattles the za cage
<Kilos> how can everything be so quiet here
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<superfly> Kilos: Sunday is family time. I even spent some time with paddatrapper and his family 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> im just worrying about when im not here
 * paddatrapper waves
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> How are you doing?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Kilos> wb bushtech_ 
<paddatrapper> I'm good thanks
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Kilos> Maaz ask inetpro Did you make the ubuntuinafrica account on the tweet place sir?
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll ask inetpro on freenode
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tell kilos thanks oom
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-21
<Kilos> morning all. hospital for meds day
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos. Eish, long queues 
<inetpro> good mornings
<andrewlsd> Morning Kilos inetpro Squirm thatgraemeguy theblazehen.
<theblazehen> o/ andrewlsd
<theblazehen> and all
<andrewlsd> Hi CraigZim, ludo, bushtech, bmg505 not sure if I've met y'all before
<andrewlsd> Ola poppingtonic
<andrewlsd> \o/ theblazehen
<thatgraemeguy> morning :)
<CraigZim> morning all
<andrewlsd> o/ all
<andrewlsd> (again)
<chesedo> hi Kilos paddatrapper inetpro andrewlsd theblazehen thatgraemeguy CraigZim
<theblazehen> hi chesedo
<paddatrapper> Hi chesedo
<Sxuza> afeternoon people 
<Sxuza> afternoon 
<chesedo> hi Sxuza
<andrewlsd> o/ Sxuza
<Kilos> hi guys, home at last, what a day
<Kilos> 4 to 5 hours travelling and the rest in queues
<Kilos> and no coffee or you lose your place
<chesedo> ouch at least you survived oom Kilos
<chesedo> ... without coffee
<chesedo> before i forget... inetpro are we suppose to have a meeting tom?
<inetpro> chesedo: oh my, where did the time go?
<inetpro> the last two meetings never even took place and nobody even noticed
<chesedo> inetpro: yip
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> you all getting old and forgetful
<paddatrapper> need to update the /topic then
<paddatrapper> I'll try remember to be there :)
<inetpro> Please create https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20170822 from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20170725
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Please help oom Kilos! https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/ | Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | Next Meeting: Tue, 22 August 20:30, Agenda: https://bit.ly/2vipPin | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | pastebin: https://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co
<chesedo> inetpro: awesome...
<chesedo> page has been created, trello updated, email send, g+ created and loco portal event created
<chesedo> just twitter and slack left
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-22
<chesedo> morning all
<nlsthzn> Goeie more Suid Afrika
<inetpro> goeiedag nlsthzn, chesedo, en die res van die aardbolbewoners 
<nlsthzn> *yawn* :)
<chesedo> nlsthzn: that's how i'm feeling
<nlsthzn> feels like this is my current state of being :/ day in and day out... oh well :p
<ebusuku> join #django
<nlsthzn> \o/ CPU cooler and 8 giggle-bits more RAM arrived... this system will be going down soon :p
<chesedo> nlsthzn: how does the new giggles feel?
<nlsthzn> sweet :) - and the temps are looking good :)
<chesedo> nlsthzn: did you stress test it?
<nlsthzn> going to give it some time for everything to settle... then I will give it some gas
<chesedo> oh, what is the standard soft used for testing these days?
<nlsthzn> not sure in linux... will look into it (push comes to shove I will just push a game or something
<nlsthzn> :( Starcraft Remastered doesn't want to start
<nlsthzn> gives a wine error about running in 256 colors >.<
<nlsthzn> well, with the same CPU load two hours ago I was seeing temperatures 20 degC higher than now... so that is a win in my books :D
<nlsthzn> Cooler Master FTW :D
<Kilos> hi guys ill try be awake for tonights meeting
<chesedo> hi oom Kilos
<Kilos> hi chesedo and other lurkers
<Kilos> oh an inetpro 
<Kilos> hi ebusuku 
<ebusuku> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> wonder who that is
<Kilos> you new here?
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<ebusuku> not really, just have not been here is a couple yrs
<Kilos> hahaha
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos :)
<ebusuku> s/is/for
<Kilos> well welcome back then
<ebusuku> :)
<Kilos> hows ahab land behaving nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hot as hell and twice as humid... other than that same old
<nlsthzn> and ZA land?
<Kilos> still cold here and windy month now
<nlsthzn> ah yes, good old August :)
<SugarHigh> waar is oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> SugarHigh hi there
<Kilos> who are you
<Kilos> was napping sorry
<SugarHigh> ekke is 'totimkopf'
<Kilos> hahaha
<SugarHigh> is Delphi gewild in ZA?
<MaNI> there is a small market for it, not nearly as large as other languages
<paddatrapper> SugarHigh: Dis nou wat die skole moet gebruik
<SugarHigh> paddatrapper: lekker!
<SugarHigh> ek dink dat Delphi (Object Pascal) baie cool is
<chesedo> SugarHigh: do not get me started on delphi...
<SugarHigh> chesedo: wat is fout met Delphi
<chesedo> having been forced to use a 10year old version for school grew a massive dislike for me
<SugarHigh> lol
<chesedo> although oddly enough, I do like C++ very much
<SugarHigh> chesedo: welke weergawe Delphi?
<MaNI> don't see why that should be odd, despite a lot of people making a lot of noise that you should hate C++ it's actually a very powerful widespread and successful language
<MaNI> that is constantly improving.
<chesedo> we used Delphi 2003 in the year 2014 - i think that was
<chesedo> SugarHigh: the bit more verbose version is that I already knew VB, and some PHP, JS and C++ and then felt that it was cribling
<chesedo> delphi and C++ are quite similar - the delphi docs even have most examples in both langs
<SugarHigh> chesedo: are you sure it wasn't crippling just because it was a new language for you?
<chesedo> SugarHigh: my original rant -> http://disq.us/p/hwzz39
<MaNI> why did they got o java to begin with, they should have just stuck with pascal :/
<SugarHigh> chesedo: they *could* have saved money by using lazarus + free pascal
<SugarHigh> ah, wait the money is in retraining teachers
<chesedo> or just go with Python
<SugarHigh> whose idea was it to go Delphi? what is ZA's affinity with Delphi?
<chesedo> well it seems that my original ranting was premature... 
<MaNI> If I had to venture I guess I'd say that they couldn't find anyone who both knows java and is willing to take a lowly teacher salary
<SugarHigh> aw
<MaNI> before they jumped to Java pascal was what schools used, there are a bunch of "teacher level" people around who know enough pascal to pretend they are teaching people but not enough to be a programmer
<SugarHigh> ah I see MaNI 
<MaNI> so going back to Delphi means they may actually be able to find some teachers as opposed to no teachers at all
<MaNI> (but just a guess)
 * chesedo cannot find a version of that article with the comment restored
<MaNI> I don't personally believe that people in the early stages of learning programming should go near UI at all, they should have just stuck to pascal - which was anyway originally intended to be a good language for teaching
<chesedo> MaNI: for your FET phase (grade 10-12) i remember working in the gui a lot
<chesedo> last year and a half was focused on OOP
<SugarHigh> when I was in grade 10-12 (in the US) we just did Turbo Pascal
<MaNI> yeah was only TP for us also
<superfly> chesedo: when's the meeting?
<superfly> (in relative time)
<chesedo> superfly: in 24mins
<superfly> phew, OK, I didn't miss it
<chesedo> and hi, how goes superfly
<superfly> hey chesedo, I'm doing well thanks.
 * chesedo just finished preparing for it
<Kilos> woohoo hi superfly im still awake but ready to doze
<Kilos> haha
<chesedo> SugarHigh and MaNI: did you goes do version 7?
<SugarHigh> I don't remember, I think it was under 5
<superfly> Kilos: you can't doze now, it's only 11:08! :-P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> freezing and dark here man
<chesedo> wiki mentions its last version (version 7) as also being know as Borland Pascal which is the 2003 version i mentioned
<Kilos> all good superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: yes, yes
<MaNI> yeah I can't honestly remember what version we were on
<Kilos> great
<superfly> chesedo: I still have my original Turbo Pascal 7 stiffy disks. Even moving across the world wasn't going to stop me from keeping them
<MaNI> I learnt pascal/delphi at home from my father while I was still in primary school as well - so it's a blur which version I was using where
<MaNI> it was probably 7
 * chesedo now wonders if our progressive school system is still on 7 too
<superfly> Just remember... the guy who made Turbo Pascal and Delphi went on to create C# and .NET
<MaNI> honestly it would be sufficient, at a school level I think teaching some of the basic logic constructs is far more important than being on the leatest and greatest
<superfly> Python is a much better teaching tool
<MaNI> as I said before letting beginners anywhere near a UI is actually a giant mistake
<superfly> ^^ exactly
<chesedo> in the middle east, they teach recursive functions at grade 7 and also not GUIs allowed if irc
<chesedo> s/not/no/
<MaNI> sounds right
<chesedo> MaNI: by "basic logic constructs", do you mean some basic boolean logic too?
<superfly> From the Wikipedia page on Turbo Pascal: Bill Gates saw the success of Turbo Pascal "in very personal terms, and 'couldn't understand why [Microsoft's] stuff was so slow. He would bring in poor Greg Whitten [programming director of Microsoft languages] and yell at him for half an hour.' He couldn't understand why Kahn had been able to beat an established competitor like Microsoft."
<chesedo> lol
<superfly> The only reason .NET is any good is because Microsoft (literally) bought the guy who wrote Turbo Pascal and Delphi.
<MaNI> Was mostly thinking just your general - while loops, switch statements, recursion and so on mostly.
<chesedo> MaNI: right...
<MaNI> I'd love to see discrete math and/or formal logic be school subjects in place of some of the other less useful stuff that is tought, but thats a whole other subject ;)
<MaNI> *taught
<SugarHigh> MaNI: do you think discrete math and formal logic should replace calculus in high schools??
<MaNI> I think there is a good argument for it, especially formal logic. I think a proper grasp of formal logic would equip the average person to deal with all sorts of things that life requires in a better way, including seeing through the simple tricks that politicians tend to use to manipulate them.
<SugarHigh> :D
<SugarHigh> yes, my country could use a healthy dose of that
<MaNI> https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/ - we should be indoctrinating all children with this sort of stuff - hehe
<chesedo> MaNI: with the use of social media (and vast sharing of opinions) in the next gen, i would think that it would be very important
 * chesedo puts his racing fingers on
<chesedo> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Monthly Meeting - August 2017
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<chesedo> Welcome all and thank you for joining in on our 'renewed' monthly meeting
<chesedo> As usual, our bot maaz does the minutes, so please introduce yourself to it using `Maaz: I am <firstname lastname>` eg.
<chesedo> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz> chesedo: Alrighty
<Kilos> Maaz I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<chesedo> inetpro Kilos superfly MaNI SugarHigh theblazehen paddatrapper  londoner ^
<paddatrapper> chesedo: thanks
<paddatrapper> Maaz: I am Kyle Robbertze
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Sure
<chesedo> paddatrapper: np
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Righto
<londoner> Maaz: I am Paul Romano
<Maaz> londoner: Alrighty
<Kilos> hi londoner and everyone else
<chesedo> psychicist: you might wanna join too
<chesedo> Today's agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20170822
<Kilos> nag them all chesedo 
<chesedo> Any last minute additions are welcome
<chesedo> Kilos: i will have to find my nagger first... :P
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed All happy with agenda
<Maaz> Agreed: All happy with agenda
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<chesedo> previous meeting minutes is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20170523
<superfly> sjoe been ages since the last meeting
<chesedo> I will try to be as quick today too :D
<paddatrapper> superfly: yeah we kinda forgot the last couple...
<chesedo> superfly: yip, we've been missing
<chesedo> "forgot"
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed All happy with previous minutes
<Maaz> Agreed: All happy with previous minutes
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Next Steps
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next Steps
<Kilos> i been sleeping too
<chesedo> Anyone needing help on any next steps activities?
 * inetpro \o/
<inetpro> Maaz I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<inetpro> hello everybody
<Kilos> lo pro
<chesedo> aka: trello, launchpad IDs, mailing list, etc
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed No new Next Steps
<Maaz> Agreed: No new Next Steps
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Events 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<superfly> I need to kinda "hand over" the mantle of the website to someone, or someoneS preferably
<chesedo> upcoming events for the next month are:
<chesedo> - Deep Learning Indaba: 11-15 September 2017 (Johannesburg) -> http://www.deeplearningindaba.com/
<paddatrapper> that does look interesting... Pitty it's in Joberg
<chesedo> superfly: right, will cover under Misc...
<superfly> chesedo: ack
<chesedo> Is anyone organising anything else or knows of any other upcoming events?
<paddatrapper> pyconZA is first week of October, still a while
<chesedo> paddatrapper: the same one as here -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/UpcomingEvents
<chesedo> *?
<paddatrapper> chesedo: that's the one
 * chesedo have been forgotting to update that too
<chesedo> paddatrapper: awesome
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed No other events to add
<Maaz> Agreed: No other events to add
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<chesedo> superfly: syn
<chesedo> i have not taken another look at the ubuntu edu project since exams
<superfly> Right, so I'm on the other side of the world now, and it makes it difficult to co-ordinate with people, so I'm looking for volunteers to take over the website.
<chesedo> nor know of any Ubuntu-for-Hope updates
<chesedo> superfly: were is it currently at?
<chesedo> hardware wise?
<inetpro> I don't think there's a need to rush into moving the site
<inetpro> unless someone is willing to host and maintain it for us for free
<Kilos> take over as in maintain or move superfly 
<chesedo> at least it is static - so light weight...
<superfly> Kilos: maintain it
<Kilos> there you go inetpro 
<Kilos> ty superfly
<chesedo> superfly: that would be just the bazaar branch right?
<superfly> chesedo: it's currently hosted on a box at FrogFoot because it's the same box that hosts the CLUG website. tumbleweed organised it all.
<chesedo> superfly: what does maintain currently involve?
<superfly> chesedo: essentially yes. but sorting out hosting would probably also be good (I don't mind hosting it on a VPS of mine), and getting some sort of "control" over the domain name itself (Canonical I think owns the domain name and controls the DNS, so we'd need to talk to them if we move the hosting)
<chesedo> copying over changes to the box?
<superfly> chesedo: checking merge proposals on LP, deploying to the box
<superfly> making sure information on the site is up to date, etc
<chesedo> paddatrapper and inetpro: you game?
<paddatrapper> can that deploy not be automated using a webhook to something?
 * chesedo can be one of the volunteers too
<paddatrapper> chesedo: Not currently, sorry
<chesedo> paddatrapper: np
<inetpro> chesedo: between you and me I'm sure we can handle it
<chesedo> superfly: pro and i are it :D
<Kilos> cool 
<Kilos> ty superfly for looking after us for so long
<chesedo> yip, ty superfly
<superfly> I'm happy to still be around, I just don't have the time to spend on the site (and I'm in the wrong timezone)
<chesedo> then last misc, the mini meetings have also gone stale... did you guys find it helpful/interesting?
<chesedo> superfly: we don't keep doom in the chan so that you can stay around :P
<Kilos> superdoom isnt strong enough
<Kilos> hes a tough bug
<chesedo> lol, that too
<pavlushka> Maaz: I am Pavel Sayekat
<Maaz> pavlushka: Alrighty
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> o/ 
<superfly> chesedo: I'm sorry, you're not getting rid of me! :-P
<pavlushka> ;)
<Kilos> dont you dare think of leaving superfly 
<Kilos> ever ever ever
<superfly> Kilos: I won't ever
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed Mini meetings are dead for now
<Maaz> Agreed: Mini meetings are dead for now
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed Next meeting is 26 September 2017 @ 20:30
<Maaz> Agreed: Next meeting is 26 September 2017 @ 20:30
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<chesedo> any oldies game for next chair?
 * chesedo is available too
<Kilos> i would like to thank the young guys for stepping up and doing so much for us
 * inetpro will skip 
<Kilos> and inetpro for always being there
<chesedo> inetpro: i will just have to arrange for Oct... exams again...
 * inetpro still has too much to catch up with at work
<paddatrapper> I _should_ be free
<chesedo> inetpro: np, wil see to find someone in next one then
<chesedo> ty paddatrapper, will remember
<inetpro> paddatrapper: \o/
<chesedo> all good if i take Sept then
<Kilos> yip
<paddatrapper> cool
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed chesedo to chair next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: chesedo to chair next meeting
<chesedo> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-08-22-18-30-05.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-08-22-18-30-05.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-08-22-18-30-05.html
<inetpro> thanks chesedo
<chesedo> oh, and thank you all for attending
<chesedo> yw inetpro
<Kilos> thank you chesedo and all attendees
<pavlushka> Good day everyone :)
<chesedo> night pavlushka
<pavlushka> night chesedo :)
<Kilos> ok guys be good
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<paddatrapper> thanks everyone
<chesedo> ja well, night all too
<paddatrapper> Kilos: night
<Kilos> night frogboots
<Kilos> rest well and work hard all of you
 * pavlushka thinks so day was wrong ^^
<Kilos> night superfly or happy lunch time
 * pavlushka meant the whole day though
<Kilos> pavlushka normally when we greet at night we say good evening
<Kilos> and good night for going to bed
<Kilos> good day is a good greeting as well
<pavlushka> Kilos: I was bading farewel actually :(
<superfly> o/
<Kilos> if you say hi then there cant be mistakes
<Kilos> aha ok pavlushka 
<Kilos> night guys
<pavlushka> superfly: I wish eggs on your lunch.
<pavlushka> superfly: or I wish you eggs on your lunch.
<pavlushka> and every one a pro night :p
<theblazehen> Sorry, /me was driving
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-23
<CraigZim> Hello Kilos and all
<Kilos> hi CraigZim 
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-24
<chesedo> morning all
<inetpro> hi chesedo
<inetpro> and hello world as well
<paddatrapper> hi inetpro, chesedo 
<CraigZim> Hello all
<SugarHigh> hallo
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-25
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<andrewlsd> Morning Kilos inetpro and all
<andrewlsd> Hi superfly
<andrewlsd> Greets SugarHigh
<superfly> hi andrewlsd
<superfly> morning Kilos, inetpro
<andrewlsd> you're up late superfly
<superfly> andrewlsd: had a busy evening
<andrewlsd> :sad_face:
<Langjan> Good morning all, hope its a good Friday - weekend looming! It's just our olk folks who don't have weekends any more. 
<Kilos> hahaha well said
<Langjan> Keeping well Kilos ?
<inetpro> good evening
<Langjan> Hi inetpro where in the world are you? NZ?
<inetpro> is it not evening anymore?
<inetpro> or already
<Langjan> Not in the Bushveld! Bright sunny morn. 
<Langjan> Maybe check your computer clock and open the drapes...
<inetpro> oh my, thanks for the good idea oom Langjan :-)
<Langjan> Lmga!
<inetpro> you been gone for too long
<Langjan> Missed me? No challenging issues to keep you on your toes...
<Langjan> Hi paddatrapper have you guys had some rain in the South?
<chesedo> hi Kilos andrewlsd Langjan inetpro and others
<Kilos> hi chesedo Langjan 
<Kilos> no rain
<Kilos> still cold nights and mornings, days lekker in the sun out of the wind
<Kilos> still going on ty Langjan , how are you guys
<Langjan> Hi guys, ai! You mean Rustenburg or Kaapstad Kilos?
<Langjan> We are fine thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> we just south of rustenburg , 15 to 20 ks and much colder than rustenburg, weird
<Langjan> Well you probably gain enough altitude to get closer to Highveld clime if its that far South of the town. 
<Langjan> We see wild and weird forecasts, like this morning they said 1° but it was 11°
<Kilos> we can see their lights at night and seems pretty level, maybe bit lower here, but i think there must be dams nearer her where the winds fetch the cold haha
<Langjan> Yes closer to water always colder, the cold drops into the hollows. We had that In barberton, temp differs up to 15° from town to the valley 
<Kilos> yeah
<paddatrapper> Langjan: some. Been pretty wet the last few days. Need much more though 
<Langjan> Good paddatrapper we are praying with you for more before the season ends
<paddatrapper> Langjan: thanks :) we certainly need all the prayer we can get! 
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-27
<nlsthzn> \o/ sup all 
#ubuntu-za 2018-08-23
<Kilos> oh my, look how few
<Kilos> what happened
<Kilos> QA: wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
<Kilos> QA: now make coffee
<QA> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> QA: coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2019-08-24
<Kilos> ai ai ai ai ai
<Kilos> irc struggling it seems
